# What Product Combinations Did You Use On Your Hair Today?



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello ladies, not sure if there is a thread like this but I thought it might be really good idea to see combinations of products that you used in your hair that worked or totally bombed. 

Last night I spritzed my hair Annabelles Perfect Blends Daily refresher on dry hair and then sealed/twisted with Sarenzo Bath Body and Hair Frosting.  My hair was ultra silky last night and today feels plush and cushy,

I'll be currently washing in a few so I'll be back with details on wash day. 

Sharing is caring, we might find some really stellar products everyone is using.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2015)

@shawnyblazes

 Nice Thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2015)

Today I used: Soultanicals Fluffalicious & ST'icals Baked Berry Knot Fairy


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 1, 2015)

Did they pair well together @IDareT'sHair ? Have you used them before?

I just used Soultanicals Earth Dew Shampoo for the first time, its suds well and my hair wasnt too stripped. I wasnt hightly impressed but its okay. Currently doing a aphogee two step treatment at the moment.

Im going to mix Natty Naturals Deep  Conditioner and Blue Roze Manuka conditioner together to use up the Blue Roze after I rinse this out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2015)

@shawnyblazes

They were a'ite.  I wanted to use up the Fluffalicious, I had a small corner. 

They worked fine together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Im going to mix Natty Naturals Deep  Conditioner and Blue Roze Manuka conditioner together to use up the Blue Roze after I rinse this out.*



@shawnyblazes
This is exactly why I used both ST'icals together.  Was trying to use up Fluffalicious.


----------



## LiftedUp (Nov 1, 2015)

Relaxed

Prepoo Jbco
Shampoo elasta qp 
Deep Conditioner elasta qp dpr 
Leave in Elasta qp in the jar

Will tell you how it goes still on step one


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 1, 2015)

I should have shampooed my hair first but
I used KC spray, PBN murumuru. tapioca hair cream and java bean balm. 
My hair is moisturized but it's white and dusty looking. smh I used too many products...oh well


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 1, 2015)

LiftedUp said:


> Deep Conditioner elasta qp dpr



I want to try this sometime. Please let me know how it works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2015)

@shawnyblazes 
This will be a good thread to allow me to keep up with my daily applications.


----------



## gemruby41 (Nov 1, 2015)

Today I  did the Aphogee 2 Step treatment, and used Salerm Wheat Germ Mask to deep condition with heat for 20 minutes. My hair was very soft after. This will be my go to conditioner after the 2 Step.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 1, 2015)

gemruby41 said:


> Salerm Wheat Germ Mask



I'm going to get to this one sometime... heard good things about it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 1, 2015)

After the two step, I used the Natty Naturals and Blue Roze.  It was okay. I'm thinking I should have steamed them in.

Something told me to try Qhemet Biologics Olive Honey Hydrating Balm under my styler gel.  

So far, it's drying supple, not sure it's going to be the same once I hit the cold air at work.


----------



## AgeinATL (Nov 1, 2015)

My winning combo: ST Sorrel Kink Drink, Oyin Hair Dew, and ST Marula Muru OR I Can't Believe It's Knot Butter.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 1, 2015)

@shawnyblazes I went  to Sarenzo website and saw that the Hair Frosting is labeled as a DC, is that the one you use to seal?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 2, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shawnyblazes I went  to Sarenzo website and saw that the Hair Frosting is labeled as a DC, is that the one you use to seal?



Yes, it's full of butters so I'm not sure I'd use it that way but some of her customers tried it out.  It's really creamy and smooth though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2015)

I used MHC Buttery Soy this a.m.  No Combo.  Just skrait.


----------



## moneychaser (Nov 2, 2015)

Daily I use ouidad moisture lock leave-in and Bbd (ends only) followed up with coconut oil to seal.
I tried numerous daily moisturizers and the ouidad is the only one that moisturized my hair without causing it to revert or frizz up.


----------



## PJaye (Nov 2, 2015)

I've been using the following combo for the last few weeks:  a bit of water + TMN Amla & Avocado LI + HQS 5-Day Moisture = smooth, shiny, ultra moisturized hair that is laid down like a gel.  I refreshed with this combo and didn't have to touch my hair again for the next 8 days.  I was impressed.


----------



## Coilystep (Nov 2, 2015)

Today I cowashed with Aussie moist. I then applied mop top curly leave in and mop top curling custard. I love the way this stuff smells


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 2, 2015)

Purified H2O
Grapeseed Oil
EcoStyler Gel
Silk Scarf for 5 minutes

I'm wearing a low bun.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 2, 2015)

This morning I washed with a Vo5 clarifying shampoo and used Nexxus Emergencee Restoring Conditioner then deep conditioned with Aussie Moist. My hair is so soft and fluffy. I just scraped it back into a bun because I had to get to work but it's so nice. I really like this combo so I'll use it like this from now on.

I'm happy to have finally figured out which Nexxus is the perfect amount of protein for me. I'm so over the trial and error days.


----------



## nothidden (Nov 2, 2015)

Last night I used warmed KCKT mixed w/coconut water followed by Argan Oil...love it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 2, 2015)

This past wash day, I did a protein treatment with ORS replenishing conditioner mixed with Neutral Protein Filler. My hair feels amazing. Curls springy & strong yet plump with moisture. Although my hair behaved beautifully, my scalp was on fire  from that ORS conditioner. I have scalp sensitivities to chemicals & citrus extracts/oils. Orange peel is in the conditioner and it set my scalp off. I had to oil it down with my argan/rosehip seed oil mixture which I usually only use after I dye my hair. Elucence MB shampoo did me the same way. Great on my hair but that peach extract tore my scalp up. Sad to see another great product go but my scalp is like......BYE Felicia


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Although my hair behaved beautifully, my scalp was on fire  from that ORS conditioner. *I have scalp sensitivities to chemicals & citrus extracts/oils. Orange peel is in the conditioner and it set my scalp off.* Elucence MB shampoo did me the same way. *Great on my hair but that peach extract tore my scalp up. Sad to see another great product go but my scalp is like......BYE Felicia *



@lulu97
Mine Too.
And Lemon Peel.  And Grapefruit Extract  Mine has been so bad at times, I had to rewash.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 5, 2015)

Man this Qhemet Biologics OHHB has kept my hair on soft for the last couple of days.  I'll use it again this weekend and see if it's a repeat.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 8, 2015)

Used  organic coconut oil and Novex  chocolate deep treatment to detangle and prepoo.  

I then used Soultanicals earthy dew to shampoo followed by Texture Me Natural Condition me Softly to condition. 

Then did the loc method with Soultanicals Knot Merry,  Sarenzo body oil and Texture me Natural Amla and Avocado leave in

At this point I became lazy.  Im air drying in two ponytails.


----------



## WakandanPrincess (Nov 8, 2015)

I used kenechom goats milk deep conditioner. Then I rinsed it out with Trader Joes Tea Tree conditioner. I then put some CON Argan Oil leave in spray, some buttermilk leave in, and the light oil (I forgot the name) to blow dry. After I blew it dry, I put some biosilk serum (I LOVE THE WAY THIS SMELLS), and flat ironed with my Babyliss titanium flat iron. I only made it threw a quarter of my hair before I got tired lol. Now its in a bun. I did all that work just to end up in a bun, smh.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 8, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> Novex chocolate deep treatment



How do you like this? I'm thinking about adding it to my deep conditioner list for next year


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Ashlee5125 said:


> kenechom goats milk deep conditioner



How do you like this? Another one that I might want to try...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 8, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> How do you like this? I'm thinking about adding it to my deep conditioner list for next year



I liked it way better as a prepoo detangler than as a deep conditioner. As a deep conditioner I wasn't impressed in the least bit.  The prepoo was slippery, sunk in and after rinsing out my hair was soft.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 8, 2015)

shawnyblazes said:


> I liked it way better as a prepoo detangler than as a deep conditioner. As a deep conditioner I wasn't impressed in the least bit.  The prepoo was slippery, sunk in and after rinsing out my hair was soft.



Hmmm... I wonder if I could oil my scalp/hair like usual, put this on as a pre treatment then shampoo afterwards? I might experiment with that.

Thanks!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 8, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if I could oil my scalp/hair like usual, put this on as a pre treatment then shampoo afterwards? I might experiment with that.
> 
> Thanks!



That's exactly what I did.


----------



## sithembile (Nov 9, 2015)

I used APB pumpkin leave in and Jakeala amla parfait. My hair is nice & soft.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 14, 2015)

Used the Perfect Blends Daily Refresher and Sarenzo Body Frosting again today on dry hair

Stellar Winter combo!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm twisting up my hair, so I'm using water in a spray bottle and As I am Twist Defining Cream to twist with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2015)

Today's Combo's:
Pre-Rx = Mission:Condition's Caramel Rx over (Fenugreek Tea Rinse)
DC= Jessicurl's Weekly Deep Treatment over Fenugreek Tea with Jakeala's Green Tea Oil on Top
Detangling/Leave-In = Alikay Naturals Knots Be Gone Detangler BBD Stretch with Jakeala's Green Tea Hair Oil

After my Hair Dries = Mission:Condition's Butter Cream and maybe a shot of EDJBCO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 14, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair  are you relaxed? Ive been wanting to try BBD Stretch for YEARS but I'm natural. How would I incorporate it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2015)

@shawnyblazes

Almost 15 months post on 11/26.  I use it as my Leave-In *with heat*

When I ran out recently, I thought I could possibly do without, but not so...

I had to reup.

I particularly like it for detangling for my hair.  Funny that it gets mixed reviews.

I'm sure it has cones and some other 'stuff' in there.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 14, 2015)

Washed...................As I Am Cleansing Pudding
Protein...................4 Naturals Only Reconstructor
DC..........................Naturelle Grow Deep Conditioner + honey + molasses + baking soda
Leave-In.................Giovanni Leave-In
Oil..........................Some mix I have in a bottle. No clue what's in it
Styler.....................Jane Carter Curling Cream

I like everything but the Naturelle Grow DC which is why I doctored it. I like the NG Herbal Blends much better.


----------



## julzinha (Nov 14, 2015)

A mic of Infusium 23, African Pride Olive Miracle Braid Spray, and Aloe vera juice for my braids.


----------



## natural in ATL (Nov 14, 2015)

Did twists:
- obia twist butter (down full length of hair)
- obia curl creme (ends of hair)
- hairveda cocasta oil to seal 

I'll take down the twists tomorrow or Monday to wear a twist out. I can already tell they are very moisturized and smooth so hopefully the twist out will be defined.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 15, 2015)

Uhhmm. I need some more cocasta oil.  Just ran out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2015)

Used: Kj Naturals "Tingle" Oil
Used: MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## gemruby41 (Nov 15, 2015)

Yesterday
Deep condition- ORS Hair Mayo, Alter Ego Garlic Mask, and oils (20 minutes with heat on dry hair)

Shampoo- Keracare Hydrating shampoo 

Conditioner- Kanechom Shea Butter 

Leave ins- It's a 10 Leave In, It's a 10 Serum, and BB Foam Wrap Lotion 

After completly air drying, I applied Moroccanoil Serum and flat ironed on the lowest setting which is 250 on my flat iron.  I parted my hair in medium sections, and did one pass just to get the kinks outs. 

I love the ORS Hair Mayo and Alter Ego Garlic Mask combo.  My hair was soft, strong, and had slip when rinsing it out. The Kanechom made my hair so easy to detangle.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 16, 2015)

Used Sweet Soul Sista moisture butter and leave in last night to twist up for bed.

I'll use the same to twist it back up for bed tonight.


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 16, 2015)

Cantu coconut curling cream and argan oil ecostyler. Really good definition..


----------



## Caramel74 (Nov 16, 2015)

blackeyes31626 said:


> I should have shampooed my hair first but
> I used KC spray, PBN murumuru. tapioca hair cream and java bean balm.
> My hair is moisturized but it's white and dusty looking. smh I used too many products...oh well


 
It'll probably make one heck of a pre poo though  every time I used Olive Miracle shea butter it was so heavy and just made my hair look greasy. So now I just use it as a pre poo along with some extra virgin olive oil and my hair comes out fantastic.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 17, 2015)

My usual

Water
Giovanni Direct LI
Oyin burnt sugar pomade
ecostyler gel on edges
(hair is in a low bun/puff)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 20, 2015)

Used Shescentit Cranberry Cocktail to moisture and sealed with Jakeala Amla Shea Parfair in Baked Cherries.

Man, this cranberry cocktail is excellent .  Im scared to get another bottle and not have it this stellar!


----------



## moneychaser (Nov 20, 2015)

Humidity got to my hair last night so I refreshed a 7 day old braid out with keracare defining custard


----------



## Saga (Nov 20, 2015)

Infusium 23 and Cantu shea butter leavein have been doing me well all week


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 20, 2015)

Water
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie
Jamaican Castor Oil Serum


----------



## Britt (Nov 20, 2015)

JunMom2Be said:


> Daily I use ouidad moisture lock leave-in and Bbd (ends only) followed up with coconut oil to seal.
> I tried numerous daily moisturizers and the ouidad is the only one that moisturized my hair without causing it to revert or frizz up.



@JunMom2Be this is interesting! how exactly do you use this? It's a leave in, so I can see using it on my wet/damp hair on wash day and following up w/ a styler or gel.  Is this like a moisturizing leave in that you use on wet and dry hair to twist/retwist? Are you not using a styler to hold/define your twists? I'm having some issues with products b/c my staple product that has changed, so I've gone through several different stylers/combos.  Do you use any of the Ouidad gels as stylers?


----------



## SimJam (Nov 20, 2015)

refreshed twistout with

water
HV Whipped Cream
Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 21, 2015)

Good combo. 

Soultanicals Afrotastic deep conditioning treat and Sweet Nature by Eddies  peppermint deep conditioner to detangle and prepoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2015)

Today I used:
The last of my Fleurtzy DC'ing Hair Treatment Balm with some Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment (Jar) with EVOO on top - to Steam with.

I also used a Combo of:
Alikay Naturals Knots Be Gone
BBD Stretch
Jakeala Green Tea Oil

To Detangle and dry (under dryer with).


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 27, 2015)

Liquid gold oil on my scalp and Garnier Sleek & shine cream on my ends


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 27, 2015)

Used an old stash of HH Pink Mimosa moisturizer and topped with another oldie--KBB Butter in Lavender Vanilla.  Hot dayam if my twists ain't the sweetest smelling softest things this side of the Mississippi!  Somebody slap me...make me take my hands out of my hair!!!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 4, 2016)

I used Sarenzo body frosting to prepoo my 6 week old dirty hair I just took out of a protective style yesterday. 

My Bobeam should be here by Thursday so I can wash on Friday/Saturday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 4, 2016)

CodeRed said:


> How do you like this? I'm thinking about adding it to my deep conditioner list for next year


I liked it great for prepoo  not so much for deep conditioning.


----------



## myronnie (Jan 4, 2016)

Last night I used Oyin hair dew, My Honey Child Type 4 Hair Cream, and Annabelles Ayurvedic Hair Cream to twist. My twists are juicy and moisturized today!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 5, 2016)

I washed my hair with Suave coconut and conditioned with Pantene Cream conditioner


----------



## Barbara (Jan 5, 2016)

Bumping . . .


----------



## alex114 (Jan 5, 2016)

I henna'd last Saturday, so I DC'd for about an hour and 10 min with SM Deep Treatment Masque, SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie and Belle Butters Unyevu Butter. It was just balanced so the day after I took down my braids and went through my whole head with Belle Butters Whipped Premium Whipped Shea Butter (Vanilla Spice). Now it's crazy moisturized a week later, so I've just been spritzing my hair daily with Oyin Handmade Juices and Berries (I'm wigging it)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 11, 2016)

Used QB Aethiopika Twisting butter last night to braid up.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 11, 2016)

Naturalista Cosmetics Juicy Yummy Moisturizer & Qhemet AOHC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2016)

Right now:
Donna Marie Super Buttercreme sealed with Oyin's Sugar Berries


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 11, 2016)

I used a weird combo today.

Cowashed at the gym with matrix biolage ultra hydrasource conditioner, and used a little bit to leave-in

Sealed with Dove quench absolute creme serum

Then styled with the weirdest gel of all time: Pureology smooth perfection shaping control gel. It worked okay for me but I could picture it giving someone helmet hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 12, 2016)

I used Oraje Tribal Remedys Mango Moisture Mist as my leave in, Shescentit Cranberry cocktail as my cream and Sarenzo body frosting as my oil to seal/twist tonight.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm trying to correct protein overload. I used Oyin Handmade Frank Juice & Hair Dew+SheaMoisture Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner mix. I'll baggy overnight in a bun.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 12, 2016)

I lightly sprayed my hair with water, moisturized it with Camille Rose moisture milk, applied Softee Indian Hemp pomade on my hair and then lightly greased my scalp with Virgin hair fertilizer.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 12, 2016)

CRN coconut water leave in and the coconut styler cream and their oil on my scalp. 
The conditioner and cream felt nice going on I hope my hair is still soft tomorrow. I usually don't put product on my scalp but  this weather has my scalp really dry.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 14, 2016)

I used Aphogee green tea spray and mizani coconut soufflé


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2016)

Cream of Nature Detangling shampoo
Kerastase Therapiste Mask
Garnier after color mask
Garnier Sleek and Shine cream mixed with avj


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 14, 2016)

Keravada Creme Brulle with Curluxe Butter Cream Soufflé. Sealed ends with Jakeala's Coffee Butter.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 14, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Keravada Creme Brulle with Curluxe Butter Cream Soufflé. Sealed ends with Jakeala's Coffee Butter.



This all sounds very yummy!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 14, 2016)

I moisturized my hair with Shescentit Green Tea Coconut Hair milk, and twisted with the Green Tea Curl Defining Oil free gel.

I have not a 0ne high hope for soft hair in the am because of the ingredients, lol.

When I bought these, I didnt even look at the ingredients. Im thinking these would work for me in the summer though because I cowash , wash more.  The curl defining gel absorbed fairly well though . I sit in a lightly AC office and glycerin is the 5th ingredient down.

* pj shrug*   I'm going to deep condition and steam my hair this weekend so hopefully it will forgive me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2016)

Right now I'm Baggying with:
Siamese Twists Luxury 7 Butter, a little ST'icals Melon Marula and a Couple drops of HV Cocoasta Oil


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 14, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Keravada Creme Brulle with Curluxe Butter Cream Soufflé. Sealed ends with Jakeala's Coffee Butter.



I'm sitting here watching Cupcake Wars and this sounds like something they made


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 14, 2016)

Did a cassia treatment. Recently bought some fenugreek powder, so I had some of it mixed up overnight. I added the cassia to the fenugreek at the last minute. I also added about a capful of silk amino acids. Let it sit for about an hour before applying. Lordhammery my hair is so soft and detangled! I wonder if I can make some kind of leave in out of this? My hair looks soft and shiny. I find it crazy that cheap mixes can do this, yet I have to spend upwards of $50 on good commercial products for comparable results! Wondering how often I can do this, and how I can rotate it with the Olaplex?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 14, 2016)

@CodeRed  I've watched that show before and you're right, it does. All theses butter creams and stuff sound edible.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 16, 2016)

Currently dry conditioning with Shescentit Beautiful Repairing mask and Sweet Nature by Eddie Admire Protein mask mixed with a few ounces of Neutral protein filler.


----------



## vevster (Jan 16, 2016)

Tea tree tingle
Devacurl Decadence no poo
Sarenzo pumpkin deep conditioner
Shea Moisture hibiscus curl milk
Devacurl B Leave In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2016)

Today's Combo's Lemme See:
Naturelle Grow's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo (with Wheat Germ Oil on Top)
Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry Deep Conditioner (with Flaxseed Oil on Top)
Siamese Twists Luxury Butter 7 with a few drops of AV's Shikakaki Oil


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 16, 2016)

CRN
moisture milk
almond jai 
cocoa nibs & honey oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 16, 2016)

Prepoo with AO Honeysuckle Rose conditioner original formula
Clarify with LUSH Jason & the Argan Oil shampoo bar
Deep condition with Vatika Virgin Olive hair mask
Protein overload problem solved


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 17, 2016)

Rinsed my protein out(cowashed with Tresemme conditioner) and now Im currently deep conditioning with Natty Cupuacu & Rhassoul deep conditioner and Ynobe Amla & Nettle moisturizing deep conditioner, topped with Jakeala Sweet Honey thang mask.

I'll rinse, then add Sweet Magic leave in and curl stimulator to bun.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 17, 2016)

Camille Rose Fresh Curl
Camille Rose Curl Maker
Alikay Naturals Hair Glosser


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 19, 2016)

I water rinsed the gel and leave in out of my hair, then cowashed with Soultanicals Curlplay and Annabelles PFB Iced Coffee cowash mixed together. I conditioned lightly with Bobeam Cocoa dream condish and then added a dollop of Shescentit Cranberry Cocktail mixed with the Green tea hair milk and smoothed my hair into two buns to dry.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 19, 2016)

Shea Moisture JBCO leave in
Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade
Camille Rose Curl Maker


----------



## myronnie (Jan 20, 2016)

Spritzed with Bel Nouvo Coco Castor
Applied Blended Cutie Softest Curls
Really nice combination!


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 20, 2016)

water
oyin hair dew
Softee hemp grease

Trying this combination out for a couple months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2016)

Steamed with:
Jakeala's Dope DC'er mixed with Sweet Honey Hair Thang (original)


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 20, 2016)

SSI  Coco something condish - LI
QB Burdock Root 
QB Olive and Honey
Mineral oil
Lanolin - on the ends
HH Lemongrass and ginger panna cotta


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 20, 2016)

Spritz hair and scalp with rosewater
Shea Moisture JBCO edge treatment gel+ QB Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm mix on hairline


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 20, 2016)

IronButterfly said:


> SSI  Coco something condish - LI
> QB Burdock Root
> QB Olive and Honey
> Mineral oil
> ...


What is this lemongrass and ginger Panna cotta you speak of? @IronButterfly


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 21, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> What is this lemongrass and ginger Panna cotta you speak of? @IronButterfly


The best thing Hairitage Hydrations concocted before losing her dayam mind.  It's a light hold cream good for smoothing down edges without making the hair hard or stiff.  It has this wonderful texture, like a real panna cotta, custard-like.  Smells so good.  Sometimes lemongrass can smell a little medicine-y to me, but the ginger cuts it just right to give it a fresh zingy scent.  Here's what a real panna cotta looks like:






See how it's wet and stiff.    Would-a been a staple if she hadn't....nevermind.....


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 21, 2016)

I put a tiny bit of Alikay moisture parfait on my edges . I washed ,DC with Aussie moist and moisturised with Alikay Shea yogurt. I don't  need to moisturise my hair again today .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 21, 2016)

I wonder if HH is going to come back.  


Last night sprayed hair with Annabelles PFB Hair tonic and sealed with QB AOHC.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 21, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I wonder if HH is going to come back.  *
> 
> 
> Last night sprayed hair with Annabelles PFB Hair tonic and sealed with QB AOHC.


I read on her FB page she was re-opening with limited products only for previous customers.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 21, 2016)

IronButterfly said:


> I read on her FB page she was re-opening with limited products only for previous customers.


Well, how in the heck can you know who previous customers were? @IronButterfly   lemme stalk her on Instagram


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 9, 2016)

I used the bootleg Afrodetangler aka swirlz and then texture me Naturals Condition me Softly on top to prepoo with.


----------



## lesedi (Feb 9, 2016)

1) L'oreal Elvive Smooth-intense conditioner
2) Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin spray
3) CHI silk infusion
4) ORS oil moisturizer


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 11, 2016)

Jane Carter Solution Restore Moisture Mist + Seal and Shine on length
Mahabringraj + JBCO on scalp & ends


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Feb 11, 2016)

QB ohhb
QB ctdg


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2016)

Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew & Bel Nouvo's Sweet Potato Pie Hair Creme


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm using Sweet Plantain from Naturelle Grow and some jojoba oil since I randomly started doing some Senegalese Twists.


----------



## sithembile (Feb 12, 2016)

APB pumpkin leave in
Castor based oil mix


----------



## KinkyRN (Feb 12, 2016)

APB leave in,  not petroleum jelly and butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2016)

Oyin Handmades Hair Dew & Mr. Bel Nouvo's Sweet Potato Pie Hair Crème.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 12, 2016)

APB Simple Hair creme and water.  Smoothed into 2 buns.


----------



## YesToHair! (Feb 12, 2016)

SM JBCO Leave-in
Seal with my shea-butter mix

MegaTek on scalp


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm pre-pooin' with Vatika Naturals enriched coconut oil + Alaffia Everyday Shea Conditioner vanilla-mint scent


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 12, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oyin Handmades Hair Dew & Mr. Bel Nouvo's Sweet Potato Pie Hair Crème.



That combo...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 13, 2016)

Sprayed hair with Tribal Remedy Mango Moisture mist, then added Sweet Soul Magic leave in conditioner and sealed with Soultanicals gloss boss. Smoothed back into two ponytails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2016)

Today's Combo's I used:
Honey Handmade's 'Knot Going Bananas' with some Wheat Germ Oil (Pre-Poo)
Jakeala's Dope Dc'er mixed with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang (Steamed)
BBD Stretch with Pumpkin Seed Oil (Dryer)
Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew with Oyin Handmades Whipped Pudding with a tad of Oyin's BSP


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2016)

@shawnyblazes

No Baby yet?  When is he Coming?


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 13, 2016)

Bibliophile said:


> I'm pre-pooin' with Vatika Naturals enriched coconut oil + Alaffia Everyday Shea Conditioner vanilla-mint scent



Last night I had a bunch of almost empty bottles to use.
Cleanse with Fairy Tales Rosemary Repel (1st lather) + SM Three Butters shampoos
Deep condition with AO Island Naturals (original formula) + Fairy Tales Rosemary Repel Crème conditioner mix
I oil rinsed with SM High Porosity Moisture Seal Finishing Elixir

LOCB wet hair before twisting with:
Fairy Tales Rosemary Repel Leave in Conditioner, Wiseways Herbals Crowning Glory Hair & Scalp Cream, EO Products Lavender + Fairy Tales Rosemary Repel Crème conditioner mix, Butters-n-Bars Lavender Lemonade shea butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> No Baby yet?  When is he Coming?


oh you late luv, Hes 3 weeks and 1 day today.  Are you on Instagram? @IDareT'sHair 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBnk8LhKkjp/?taken-by=a_happy_nappy_affair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 13, 2016)

So, Im slightly paranoid im going to have postpartum  shedding after the baby. After I came in from this cold weather we are having in NJ. I touched my ponytails and some shed hairs came out too easily for my own sanity, So Im currently prepooing overnight with Soultanicals Frosty Deep Repairing Frosturizer mixed with a little Neutral Protein filler, I will shampoo with a Bobeam poo bar tomorrow and  mix the Dope DC with the Sweet Thang by Jakeala tomorrow and go from there


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 13, 2016)

Marguerite s magic + Mimosa  hair honey + baby buttercream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2016)

@shawnyblazes

Awww Sis.

He is adorable.  You seem to be doing well. 

No, not on IG,  Although my sentiments are 3 weeks late they are definitely Heart-Felt.

#teamjosiah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> So Im currently prepooing overnight with *Soultanicals Frosty Deep Repairing Frosturizer* mixed with a little Neutral Protein filler, I will shampoo with a Bobeam poo bar tomorrow and  *mix the Dope DC with the Sweet Thang by Jakeala* tomorrow and go from there



@shawnyblazes 

I wanted to try the Ms. Frosty.  I see it's no longer available.

Very Nice Combo (Jakeala + Jakeala)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Awww Sis.
> 
> ...



Thank you.  He's just so adorable.  Totally smitten.  

ETA, I wonder why it's not on the site? Don't have me testing something that didnt work out on my head lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2016)

@shawnyblazes

I got to see him on the link you posted.  Perfect


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> I got to see him on the link you posted.  Perfect


I meant the Soultanicals Ms frosty.  Why isn't it on the site? Very odd


----------



## vevster (Feb 13, 2016)

SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream topped with jojoba oil.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 16, 2016)

Sweet Soul Magic leave in and Soultanicals gloss boss.


----------



## vevster (Feb 16, 2016)

Just almond oil to take down my braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2016)

Honey Handmade's Knot Going Bananas and a little Pumpkin Seed Oil to Pre-Rx
Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang (Original) mixed with Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er
ST'cals Wrappers Delight, BBD Stretch, Rice Bran Oil (to Detangle)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2016)

I forgot (After my Hair Dries)
Oyin's Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, Burnt Sugar Pomade


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Feb 17, 2016)

Oyin juices and berries
B.a.s.k. palm tapioca hair cream 
and MHC sophia's old fashioned hair grease


----------



## MsSanz92 (Feb 17, 2016)

EVCO
Nu Gro Leave in Moisturizer
Phytotraxil on my edges


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 18, 2016)

I washed my hair Tuesday.

Prepoo with AO original formula Island Naturals, Rosa Mosqueta+ Apretadora Canela y Romero conditioner mix

Condition with AO original formula Island Naturals + Alaffia Everyday Shea vanilla mint conditioner mix

LOC with Oyin Handmade Hair Dew, JBCO+Mahabringraj mix, and Chocolaccio ampule+ SM Manuka Honey serum mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2016)

Oyin's Whipped Pudding & Hair Dew (no BSP)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 18, 2016)

I detangled with 1/4 of Qhemet Biologics CTDG, alot of MTCG and Soultancials KnotHead Deep Conditioning spread, then rinsed out and cowashed with APB Iced Cowash, conditioned with Shescentit Apple Nourishing Conditioner and added Hydroquench Texture Enhancing Leave in conditioner and sealed with QB Aethiopika Hydrate Twist Butter, currently drying in two tucked ponytails


----------



## meka72 (Feb 18, 2016)

Congratulations @shawnyblazes! I was wondering if you had had the baby. Those pictures made my ovaries quiver for just a second. Lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 18, 2016)

meka72 said:


> Congratulations @shawnyblazes! I was wondering if you had had the baby. Those pictures made my ovaries quiver for just a second. Lol.


LOL @meka72 , all my friends say the same exact thing, thank you lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm currently pre pooing.  I added Bekura Beautys Apple & Sorghum Supple Hair syrup and topped it with the rest of Blue roze Beautys Manuka Honey Moisturizing conditioner that I was trying to use up ( not a repurchase) and then applied to my roots and ends, Etaes Caramel Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2016)

Right Now:
Henna & Indigo = Hendigo

*will be using more combos today throughout my regimen.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 27, 2016)

Cowashed with cream and coco CoComallow Cowash fluff and bar, rinsed and applied TGIN Honey Hair Mask and LACE Naturals Brahmi Ayurvedic deep conditioner on top.

Currently deep conditioning, will rinse evenutally and add my Bobeam condish as a leave in to dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2016)

Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang with  Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er

BBD Stretch with AV's Blueberry & Pomegranate Leave-In


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 3, 2016)

sprayed Yerba concentrate on scalp and edges, then added APB leave in and sealed with the simple hair cream


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 3, 2016)

I used these for a twist-n-curl:
Oyin Handmade Juices & Berries
DooGro anti-itch growth oil
Baidynath Mahabringraj (scalp)
SM Kids Coconut Hibiscus Curling ButterCream
Garnier Fructis Curl Shaping Spray Gel

My hair didn't dry so I didn't unravel the twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2016)

Siamese Twists:  Ginger Frosting and Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 4, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> sprayed Yerba concentrate on scalp and edges, then added APB leave in and sealed with the simple hair cream


Repeated.


----------



## PJaye (Mar 4, 2016)

HV Vatika Frosting + Soultanicals Mango Dip Detangling Slip on dry hair as a pre-poo = ridiculously soft, silky, shiny and moisturized hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2016)

Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang mixed with Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 7, 2016)

Ok so the Sheamoisture Low Porosity No protein detangler/leave in is pretty good despite having glycerin so high up.

 I added this in between the APB leave in and Simple hair cream.  Hair was twice as moist as usual.  

Repeated it today and hopefully when I take my wig off tonight it will be the same


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 7, 2016)

I refreshed my twistout with
a homemade tea spritz, Tropic Isle JBCO & argan hair serum PuraBody Naturals/Amazon Rain Murumuru Moisture Milk and Aubrey B5 Design Gel


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Mar 7, 2016)

yesterday
QB ohhb
Oyin dew and bsp
My hair is so soft I can't believe it.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Mar 7, 2016)

I put kinky curly pool party on my hair as a sunscreen


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 9, 2016)

Not a thing.  Hair is still moist under this wig ! Booyah


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 9, 2016)

Last night I co-washed with 
Jane Carter Solution Restore Creamy Conditioning Cleanser

Deep condition with Sheamoisture Zanzibar Marine Complex & EO Lavender Everyday Conditioner mix + Ramtirth Brahmi & Auromere PreShampoo Conditioning oil mix

Place in 24 twists with Sheamoisture Zanzibar Marine Complex Leave in Conditioner, JBCO+ Baidynath Mahabringraj oil mix on scalp and length, & Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea Butter unscented on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2016)

Mixed: Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang with Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er.

Used: QB CTDG with Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2016)

Today:
Oyin Handmade Hair Dew mixed with Jakeala's Shea Amala Parfait


----------



## Bibliophile (Mar 10, 2016)

I used Distilled H2O
PuraBody Naturals (renamed Amazon Rain) unscented Murumuru Moisture Milk
Argan oil



IDareT'sHair said:


> Mixed: Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang with *Afroveda's Ashlii Amala Red Raspberry DC'er.*
> 
> Used: QB CTDG with Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil



@IDareT'sHair This had great reviews back in the day. I wanted to try it but never did due to Afroveda-gate.
Is it still great?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2016)

Bibliophile said:


> *This had great reviews back in the day. I wanted to try it but never did due to Afroveda-gate.
> Is it still great?*



@Bibliophile
It's still as wonderful as ever.....

I've been getting AV from places like: Hattache, Pampered & Twisted, Monique's Natural Hair Boutique etc...

I haven't bought anything directly from AV in a minute.

She had a 30% Sale a couple days ago and I wanted some Shea Amala soooo bad, but backed away from purchasing anything directly from her because she doesn't take PayPal and I don't want to mess.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 12, 2016)

Currently prepooing with Soultanicals JazzBerry Knot Merry, Jakeala Flax Mallow Conditioner and Sarenzo Pumpkin deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2016)

My own version of Tingly Oil mixed with EVCO (as a Pre-Rx)

Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang mixed with AVs Red Raspberry DC'er

Detangling Session = Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil mixed with QB's CTDG and ST'icals Kink Drink

After my Hair Dries = HTN Protein Balance Hair Lotion & Bel Nouvo's Sweet Potato Hair Crème.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 12, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Currently prepooing with Soultanicals JazzBerry Knot Merry, Jakeala Flax Mallow Conditioner and Sarenzo Pumpkin deep conditioner.



Rinsed pre poo out. Shampoo'd with Soultanicals Kinky Klean Coil Cleanser, then protein conditioned with Soultanicals Strand Repair Cuticle Strengthening Recovery mask, rinsed that out and conditioned with Soultanicals Afrotastic and TGIN Honey mask, followed by Sheamoisture Low Porosity  leave in detangler to detangle and dry.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 12, 2016)

Sprayed with APB blueberry leave in spray. I'm sure I butchered the name of the product. Then added some SM curling custard (the light pink jar) on top. Put in a bun, then added some Murray edge gel. Then hot mess is successfully in a bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2016)

HTN Protein Balanced Leave-In & Bel Nouvo's Sweet Potato Hair Crème.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 13, 2016)

Lemme mosey on in here and post while my hair has been free for 24 hours before it goes back in twists lol...

APB Leave In Spray
Shea Moisture Multi Vitamin Detangler
Soultanicals Total Recoil Babassu Pomade (I think that's what it's called)

Very soft hair.


----------



## vevster (Mar 13, 2016)

I spritzed my hair with a glycerin/ essential oil mix then used SSI Marshmallow hair cream sealed with SSI Fig pomade.


----------



## niknakmac (Mar 14, 2016)

Just some Coconut oil.


----------



## BGT (Mar 14, 2016)

Water
Ecostyler Gel and Garnier anti-frizz serum


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 14, 2016)

last night, broke my big twists into half and re did the twists smaller with SM Low Porosity Leave in/Detangler and spritz'd scalp/edges with Taos Herb Yerba concentrate


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 14, 2016)

Sprayed some APB leave in, then KKNT leave in, they Eco styler and a bun. Ended with Murrays edge cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2016)

True by Made Beautiful Leave-In on Length.  Claudie's Salve on Scalp.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Mar 14, 2016)

TGIN Green Tea leave-in and Sheamoisture Raw Shea & Argan Elixir. I put my twist in a loose bun and tied the frizzies down with a scarf.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 15, 2016)

Last night:

ORS Wrap foam
Coconut oil on the ends

...My rollerset is thanking me for the simple combination...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 16, 2016)

Sheamoisture High Porosity Gel on front two twists to re-twist and Yerba Concentrate on scalp and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2016)

Today:
Soultanicals Conditioning Crème with with Pumpkin Seed Oil
Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang mixed with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk DC'er
BBD Stretch and Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## vevster (Mar 16, 2016)

George's aloe in a fine mist spray bottle.
She scent its Fig pomade
She scent its Marshmallow hair cream

Tryin out the LOC method.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 19, 2016)

Sheamoisture High porosity Cowash, followed by the masque to deep condition and then twisted my hair in chunky twists to dry with the Low Porosity detangler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2016)

Today:
Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang mixed with Afroveda's Red Raspberry DC'er
Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Detangling Ghee with a little Pumpkin Seed Oil
Purabody Murumuru Moisture Milk with a little BN's Sweet Potato Hair Creme


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 23, 2016)

I misted my hair with APB Hair tonic, then sealed it with QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2016)

Used PBN Murumuru with HV's Cocasta Oil

Mixed a little Jakeala Sweet Honey Hair Thang with my KBB Luscious Locs

Will use Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil with my BBD Stretch

After my Hair Dries - Probably PBN with something?


----------



## fluffyforever (Mar 23, 2016)

Hair Dew and sealed with my oil mix (castor oil, avocado oil,  sweet almond oil, and jojoba oil).


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2016)

I moisturized my ends with my blend of Mane n tail, aloe vera juice and hot six oil. Then I massaged my scalp with sulfur oil (coconut, evoo, lavender, peppermint oil and sublimed sulfur).


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Mar 23, 2016)

yesterday
QB ohhb
Oyin dew
Oyin bsp


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 23, 2016)

This morning I spritzed my cornrows with africas best braid spray.

Tonight I took down each cornrow (4 total) and moisturized with SM Raw shea butter restorative conditioner.

Both AM and PM I oiled my scalp with a mix of Eucalyptus oil and Broccoli seed oil.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Mar 23, 2016)

-Co-washed with V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie then used Tresemme Luxurious Moisture conditioner as a leave-in, coconut oil and Olive Oil Ecostyler. I didn't have time to wait for it to dry so I just put my hair up in a wet top-knot.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 24, 2016)

Took my two tucked buns down last night. My hair was ultra plush.

Spritz'd my scalp and edges with the Yerba Concentrate, sprayed the length of my hair with APB Hair tonic, sealed with my soupy QB AOHC, and twisted my bangs up with Curl Origin Bamboo Blossom twist butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2016)

Nothing - Just BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Hair Whip


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks to @meka72, I bought a new shower head for my shower and I can already feel the difference in my hair. No more bacteria, smelly eggs, hair falling out everywhere... Life saver if you have hard sulfide water


----------



## meka72 (Mar 24, 2016)

Kinky4Agirl said:


> Thanks to @meka72, I bought a new shower head for my shower and I can already feel the difference in my hair. No more bacteria, smelly eggs, hair falling out everywhere... Life saver if you have hard sulfide water



Yay! I'm glad that you like the showerhead. Did you decide on a chelating shampoo yet?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 25, 2016)

Last night, spritz'd my scalp/edges with Yerba concentrate, moisturized my hair with SM African Mint & Ginger leave in detangler, sealed with my soupy QB AOHC and put in two  buns for bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2016)

Today:  Hairveda's Whipped Clouds and SSI's Coco Creme


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 25, 2016)

Yesterday I revisited an old fave- scurl (ORIGINAL formula).

I took down each cornrow (4 total), applied the scurl and then switched the cornrows to flat twists.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 26, 2016)

Sprayed APB Leave in conditioner, detangled then added tad bit of QB AOHC to seal , then twisted with Curl Origin Bamboo Blossom Twist Buttercream,

I smoothed the back into a tucked bun. Will fix it in the morning and twist out the front for Resurrection Sunday.


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Mar 26, 2016)

meka72 said:


> Yay! I'm glad that you like the showerhead. Did you decide on a chelating shampoo yet?


No, not yet... There's so many to choose from. I'm thinking that with the shower head, maybe I won't need chelating and my ION clarifying shampoo will be enough. I'm still debating.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2016)

Today:
VO5 Kiwi Lime Clarifying Conditioner and True (by Made Beautiful) Cowash Conditioner
Coco Conscious Collective with: Curl Junkie Smoothing Conditioner & CJ's Smoothing Lotion
A dab of SE's Kera Minerals Smoothing L-I with a drop of Argan Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 29, 2016)

Used Soultanicals Curl Nutritious and HairVeda cocasta


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Used Soultanicals Curl Nutritious *and HairVeda cocasta*



@shawnyblazes

This has been giving me Life


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 29, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> This has been giving me Life



My boo for YEARS.  I want to buy up a whole bunch on the sale but It takes me a long time to use one bottle and I dont want it going bad. I usually use it to twist with or to refresh my hair the next day. I'm tempted though @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *My boo for YEARS.  I want to buy up a whole bunch on the sale but It takes me a long time to use one bottle and I dont want it going bad.* I usually use it to twist with or to refresh my hair the next day. I'm tempted though



@shawnyblazes
Love This!

I also like Avosoya Oil too.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 29, 2016)

On my edges I use Giovanni pomade and Giovanni gel for an all day crunch free hold.


----------



## vevster (Apr 2, 2016)

This morning, watered down NG plaintain leave in topped with Monoi oil. Just now, I flat twisted with SM Gel Soufflé.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2016)

Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang mixed with Jasmine's Avocado & Silk DC'er.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 6, 2016)

Nioxin scalp renew
Chroma Riche shampoo
Chroma Riche mask


----------



## divachyk (Apr 7, 2016)

I set my hair at night and used:
Bel Nouvo Deep Quench
HairVeda Gellicious


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 9, 2016)

Prepooing with Soultanicals Aqua mane and TMN Condition me softly in 4 ponytails.


I'll cowash, deep condition and style after baby josiah give me another lull lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2016)

I used: Honey Handmade's Honey & Tomato DC'er as a Pre-Rx with EVCO
I used: Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask with Walnut Oil (on top to Steam with)
I used: Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Detangling Ghee with Pumpkin Seed Oil
I used: Purabody Naturals Murumuru Lotion with HV's Jardin Oil
*everything in my regimen today was the re-mix

@shawnyblazes


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 9, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I used: Honey Handmade's Honey & Tomato DC'er as a Pre-Rx with EVCO
> I used: Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask with Walnut Oil (on top to Steam with)
> I used: Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Detangling Ghee with Pumpkin Seed Oil
> I used: Purabody Naturals Murumuru Lotion with HV's Jardin Oil
> ...



All of that sounds yummy!!! How do you usually style your hair @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
I only really wear it out on the weekend(s) and then I'm under a wig M-F 8-5. 

I usually just loose bun  it Sat/Sun.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 11, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Prepooing with Soultanicals Aqua mane and TMN Condition me softly in 4 ponytails.
> 
> 
> I'll cowash, deep condition and style after baby josiah give me another lull lol



Cowashed with Curl Junkie Daily Fix, conditioned with SM Superfruit Complex masque overnight, styled with UFD Curly Magic gel.


----------



## naturalyogini (Apr 11, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Cowashed with Curl Junkie Daily Fix, conditioned with SM Superfruit Complex masque overnight, styled with UFD Curly Magic gel.


How was the Aqua Mane? Did you like the Moisture Dip?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 11, 2016)

naturalyogini said:


> How was the Aqua Mane? Did you like the Moisture Dip?


Loved the Moisture Dip, the Aqua Mane is a no go due to the coconut oil so high( hair was hard) up BUT it is a great prepoo under an oil and or conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2016)

Purabody's Murumuru & KBB Super Duper Hydrating Hair Creme


----------



## Moih Aunaturel (Apr 12, 2016)

This morning I've misted my ends with lavender hydrosol then applied few drops of infused oil mixed with castor oil.


----------



## Curlykutie (Apr 12, 2016)

Wet it with water, leave in and avocado oil in spray bottle, used It's a 10 and avocado and then sealed with homemade cream!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2016)

Used:
SSI's Coco Crème L-I with a little KBB Super Duper Hydrating Hair Crème and 1 or 2 drops of HV's Jardin Oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 12, 2016)

I did LOC with aloe vera juice, hot six oil and Mane and Tail conditioner. Then I massaged my scalp with sulfur oil (coconut, evoo, lavender, lemon and peppermint)


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sprayed my hair with diluted KCNT until slightly damp
Applied KCNT
Applied shea butter on my ends
Applied a little JBCO to my problem areas and massaged


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Apr 12, 2016)

QB ohhb
CRN moisture milk
CRN pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2016)

*Tonight*:
EVCO w/my Cowash (Koils By Nature Shealoe Creamy Hydrating Conditioner
KBB mixed with Jasmine Avocado & Silk with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang on Top
Qhemet Biologics Coco Tree Detangling Ghee with Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 13, 2016)

Applied APB Leave In, Cupuacu Hair Lotion, and Giovanni LA gel for a twist out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2016)

Last Corner of SSI's Coco Crème & Karen's Body Beautiful Sweet Ambrosia.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 15, 2016)

Spritz'd some Yerba concentrate on my scalp last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2016)

Karen's Body Beautiful's Sweet Ambrosia Leave-In and a few drops of HV Jardin Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2016)

@shawnyblazes

*As the Combo Turns Today's Episode*:
Honey's Handmade Tomato & Honey DC'er with EVCO
Under Dryer: Soultanicals Molasses Reconstruct w/Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang
Steam: Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk w/Walnut Oil
Tea Rinse & Coconut Water Rinse (separately)
BBD Stretch w/Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm sitting here trying to decide what to use. I currently have my hair in 4 ponytails.  

Im thinking about using the last of my Hairveda Vatika frosting to detangle with, then cowashing with Daily Fix, then conditioning with APB Bamboo/Algae Strengthening Mask, followed by something moisturizing ( not sure), then styling with SM High porosity gel with Xtreme Wet line gel for a Washngo.

@IDareT'sHair  How do you like Walnut oil. I've never used it before. Sounds yum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
I this is my 2nd time using it.  So far so good. 

I remember when Ceramides were all the rave and a lot of posters were using Walnut Oil.

Although there are other Oils higher up on the Ceramides list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2016)

@shawnyblazes

Completely OT:  How does ST'icals Aqua Mane smell?


----------



## sithembile (Apr 16, 2016)

Oyin hair dew
Passionfruit oil


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Apr 16, 2016)

Shampooed with keracare detangling hydrating shampoo

Deep conditioned with ors replenishing conditioner 

Trying to figure out what I want to use as a leave in


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 16, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Completely OT:  How does ST'icals Aqua Mane smell?



It's kind of floral.  I can't quite place my finger on it but I know I've smelled the scent before. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2016)

@shawnyblazes

Don't want Floral.  Thank you.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 16, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Don't want Floral.  Thank you.



Yeah, this is under Fro'tanicals Gardens.   It's not overpowering but when sniffed out the bottle it is a distinct fragrance.  I've used it twice. Once as a leave in and once as a prepoo.  Not a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Yeah, this is under Fro'tanicals Gardens.   It's not overpowering but when sniffed out the bottle it is a distinct fragrance.  I've used it twice. Once as a leave in and once as a prepoo. * Not a repurchase.*


@shawnyblazes
It get great reviews for detangling/matting.  I will skip based on bolded.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Apr 16, 2016)

llan said:


> Shampooed with keracare detangling hydrating shampoo
> 
> Deep conditioned with ors replenishing conditioner
> 
> Trying to figure out what I want to use as a leave in




Settled in aphogee provitamin leave in with watered down curl activator. Sealed with amir argan oil spray and a little bit of dax grease for my scalp. Feeling good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2016)

Used Annabelle's Perfect Blends Lotion in Fruit Loops.

KBB had this scent.  I can't remember what it was called?


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 18, 2016)

To set my hair:
SheaMoisture Raw Shea conditioner to moisturize my hair
ORS Curl Pudding
Note to self: Good turn out, a little frizzy in some areas; light hold (Maybe next time leave rods in longer)


----------



## divachyk (Apr 18, 2016)

MHC Type 4 and Buttery Soy


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 18, 2016)

Spritz'd APB Leave in conditioner and sealed with QB Amla Olive Heavy cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2016)

*Today*:
APB's Hair Lotion w/Pure Black Seed Oil.  Mission:Condition's HempAde on Scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2016)

COMBO's:
Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo Rx w/EVCO
Koils By Nature Shealoe & KBN's Cocoaloe
Coco Conscious Collective  w/Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang
LRC Shake & Go w/Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## divachyk (Apr 21, 2016)

This morning:
AV CocoLatte
Avocado Oil

Tonight:
Mizani H2O
Avocado Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2016)

Ended up using:
Oyin's Handmade Sugar Berries Pomade


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 21, 2016)

Water and re activated the product in my hair


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 21, 2016)

@shawnyblazes Love your hair color and the color of your top complements your skin well


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2016)

Today:
EVCO w/Naturelle Grow's Pre-Poo Treatment
Henna w/Indigo
Suave Coconut w/Koils By Nature's Cocoaloe Conditioner
Darcy's Hair Mask w/Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang
Siamese Twists Crème w/ Mission:Condition's Liquid Satin


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 23, 2016)

Texture Me Naturals Condition me Softly to prepoo


Curl junkie Daily fix to cowash


Texture me Naturals Amla and green tea deep conditioner to condition. 


Sheamoisture Low Porosity Leave in conditioner

Styled with Sweet Soul Sista gel.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 24, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Texture Me Naturals Condition me Softly to prepoo
> 
> 
> Curl junkie Daily fix to cowash
> ...



What did you think about this DC? I really wanted to try it but wanted to wait for some reviews.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 24, 2016)

AgeinATL said:


> What did you think about this DC? I really wanted to try it but wanted to wait for some reviews.



I loved it.  Sank into my hair. Creamy. Not really scented.  Might can even be used as a leave in.  I need more than 8ozs per jar though. I'm heavy handed.  After rinsing my hair was very soft and moisturized.  I'd purchase again.


----------



## LadyRaider (Apr 24, 2016)

Washed my hair with Just for me Hair Milk, OGX Coconut Curls for conditioner. I am out of leave in, but used Eden Curl Defining chream, then ogx penetrating oil E.


----------



## AgeinATL (Apr 24, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I loved it.  Sank into my hair. Creamy. Not really scented.  Might can even be used as a leave in.  I need more than 8ozs per jar though. I'm heavy handed.  After rinsing my hair was very soft and moisturized.  I'd purchase again.



Dang. I hate that I missed that sale. I will be on the lookout for the next one. Thanks girl!


----------



## Ajna (Apr 24, 2016)

I had some bananas that were dying in my kitchen, decided to make some conditioner with banana, JBCO, wheat germ oil, ACV, honey and molasses. Talk about sticky I left it on for about three hours while I did some chores.
My hair seems thrilled, it has a nice shine and it feels moisturized.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Apr 24, 2016)

I am trying to use up my stash of these mediocre conditioners so I mixed my phytospecific (sp) conditioner that came in my relaxer kit (ok conditioner, zero slip though) with silicone mix (only thing I like about this is the smell) and added a little grape seed oil (which my hair has always liked). We'll see how this pans out...


----------



## rileypak (Apr 24, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I loved it.  Sank into my hair. Creamy. Not really scented.  Might can even be used as a leave in.  I need more than 8ozs per jar though. I'm heavy handed.  After rinsing my hair was very soft and moisturized.  I'd purchase again.



I knew I should have ordered the 16 oz. of the DC too during that sale...


----------



## YesToHair! (Apr 25, 2016)

Oyin Hair dew + home-made shea butter mix to seal


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 25, 2016)

Camilla Rose Naturals Coconut Water Leave-In and coconut oil.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Apr 25, 2016)

last night
QB ohhb
MHC twist out creme

morning
CRN pomade



divachyk said:


> This morning:
> AV CocoLatte
> Avocado Oil
> 
> ...



Where did you get this? I've been wanting to try it for awhile.
My relaxed hair loved Mizani h2o, I wonder if it would work on my natural hair.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 25, 2016)

blackeyes31626 said:


> last night
> QB ohhb
> MHC twist out creme
> 
> ...



@blackeyes31626, I purchased it from AfroVeda a long time ago. I used both CocoLatte and Mizani H20 on relaxed hair and it worked great. Both are working great on my transitioning hair also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2016)

Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo mixed with EVCO
BlueRozeBeauty's Chocolate Rose mixed with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang
Siamese Twists Coconut Pumpkin Hairdress mixed with Avocado Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 27, 2016)

Water and reactivated the Hello Curly gel.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm so used to having my hair protected that I forget I can post in here now.

Last night I remoisturized my hair using the LCO method with the Soultanicals Kink Drink, Annabelle's Cupuacu Hair Lotion, and sealing with Annabelle's Perfect Blends Blow Dry Cream.


----------



## Neomorph (Apr 28, 2016)

Water and Camille Rose Naturals Curl Love Moisture Milk


----------



## vevster (Apr 28, 2016)

Jane Carter's Revitalizing Leave in, Nourish & Shine and Jojoba oil.


----------



## BlackRinse (Apr 28, 2016)

Water & Olive Oil, Gorilla Snot Gel and Rusk (i think) holding spray. Sleeked into a nice big juicy faux bun.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 1, 2016)

Yesterday.  

Sheamoisture Detox and Refresh leave in and Soultanicals Aqua Mane leave in , to prepoo

Head/Shoulders Apple shampoo/conditioner to cleanse

APB Ultra Conditioning Souffle to condition


Sheamoisture Low Porosity Leave in and Qhemet Biologics CTDG to air dry. 


Today, a tad bit of APB Blowdry creme to blow out my hair.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 1, 2016)

on damp hair
CRN moisture milk and curl maker


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 1, 2016)

I will be using APB Leave In and CHI Keratin Leave In to roller set.
Then I will set my twist bun with APB's Cupuacu Hair Lotion and APB Blow Dry cream 

@shawnyblazes I love your hair color!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 1, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I will be using APB Leave In and CHI Keratin Leave In to roller set.
> Then I will set my twist bun with APB's Cupuacu Hair Lotion and APB Blow Dry cream
> 
> @shawnyblazes I love your hair color!



Thanks luv @NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## tru4reele (May 1, 2016)

-Aphogee 2 step protein treatment 

-KeraCare detangling moisturizing shampoo

-Aphogee keratin reconstructer spray

-It's a 10 miracle leave in

-Cream of Nature leave in spray (the liquid kind you have to shake up)

Finish with bantu knots for look in avi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2016)

KBB's Super Duper Buttercreme (Pomegranate & Guava) and a Spritz of Afroveda's Blueberry & Pomegranate Silkening Spritz


----------



## Sosoothing (May 2, 2016)

Water and coconut oil.


----------



## Ajna (May 2, 2016)

Today I used Moroccan Red Clay with JBCO and water. I am not clear if this is just another type of rhassoul clay or if it is totally different. But it was really moisturizing quite a lovely surprise.


----------



## GGsKin (May 3, 2016)

Ajna said:


> Today I used Moroccan Red Clay with JBCO and water. I am not clear if this is just another type of rhassoul clay or if it is totally different. But it was really moisturizing quite a lovely surprise.



Moroccan red clay is also know as rhassoul/ ghassoul clay.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 3, 2016)

This morning spritz'd my scalp with Yerba concentrate and APB Moisturizing leave in conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2016)

APB's Moisturizing Hair Lotion in Fruit Loops (with a drop of oil)


----------



## Ajna (May 3, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Moroccan red clay is also know as rhassoul/ ghassoul clay.



You know after I posted this I looked it up and it turns out they are different. At least according to this blogger
http://sheabutterlicious.blogspot.com/2014/07/moroccan-rhassoul-clay-vs-moroccan-red.html

Either way I am a fan, and the best part is I got it off of ebay for a great price!


----------



## GGsKin (May 3, 2016)

Ajna said:


> You know after I posted this I looked it up and it turns out they are different. At least according to this blogger
> http://sheabutterlicious.blogspot.com/2014/07/moroccan-rhassoul-clay-vs-moroccan-red.html
> 
> Either way I am a fan, and the best part is I got it off of ebay for a great price!



Thanks for that. Good article and would explain why some people experience staining where some haven't. I've never tried the red clay.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 3, 2016)

Just refreshed with Soultanicals Kink Drink. Not combined with anything, but I will have a combo when I remoisturize tomorrow.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 4, 2016)

Sprayed my hair with NaturelleGrow Moisture Boost
Applied SM Raw Shea Restorative conditioner
Applied JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2016)

Pure Black Seed w/EVCO to detangle
Coco Conscious Collective mixed with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang
Qhemet Biologics Moringa Ghee w/Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil
Donna Marie Super Buttercream w/Hairveda's Jardin Hair Oil


----------



## Prettymetty (May 4, 2016)

Spring water
Mane n tail conditioner
Hot 6 oil
Aloe Vera juice


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 5, 2016)

Soultanicals Kink Drink
APB Simple Hair Cream
APB Blow Dry Cream on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2016)

Donna Marie Super Buttercream + Hairveda's Jardin Hair Oil


----------



## Smiley79 (May 5, 2016)

Sprayed my hair with NaturelleGrow Moisture Boost
Applied SM Raw Shea Restorative conditioner
Applied JBCO

*Next day Update*: This product combination worked very well! The next morning my hair did not feel dry or brittle. Nonetheless, I chose to do a light mist of NG Break No More and pass a very small amount of Oyin Hair Dew through my twists before work.  

I will continue this product combination for the week to see if it's consistent.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 5, 2016)

Sprayed Yerba Concentrate on my scalp and followed it up with APB Leave in conditioner in marshmallow scent.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 6, 2016)

Last night I did:

Sprayed with NG Moisture Boost spray
A little Oyin hair Dew
A little JBCO
Camille Rose Almond Jai twisting butter
Twisted my hair

Next morning: twists definition was on point (until I unraveled it, smh)! My hair was soft as well.


----------



## Anaisin (May 7, 2016)

SheScentIt Green Tea Hair Milk + Green Tea oil free gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2016)

Today:
Honey Handmade's Pink Hibiscus with a drop of EVCO as a Pre-Poo to finger detangle
BlueRoze Beauty's Chocolate Rose mixed with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang (in Peach Bellini) to Steam
Qhemet's Moringa Ghee with Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil to detangle post wash
KBB's Super Duper Hydrating Butter Cream & a few drops of HV's Jardin Oil to twist


----------



## naturalyogini (May 7, 2016)

Hendigo on my resistant grays.
Co wash with tresemme botanique
Deep condish Aestelance hair repair creme
LCOB L Detangle with Shea Moisture raw shea butter leave in
C SM curl enhancing smoothie
O grapeseed oil 
B Inahsi Naturals butter cream
Twisted hair. Off to bed.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 7, 2016)

Sprayed with APB Leave In
Moisturized with APB Cupuacu Hair Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2016)

Donna Marie Super Buttercream and a little Texture Me Natural Moisture Cream (to try it out)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2016)

Donna Marie Super Buttercream & KeraVada's Alter Ego Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 10, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Sprayed Yerba Concentrate on my scalp and followed it up with APB Leave in conditioner in lemon pound cake



on repeat


----------



## Smiley79 (May 10, 2016)

last night:
NG Moisture Boost
EVOO
Camille Rose Almond Jai

Outcome this morning: My hair did not feel soft to the touch. I will unravel my twists later to see  if i feel differently.


----------



## Anaisin (May 10, 2016)

Hydroquench Greaseless moisture & Eco styler gel. My hair is in a bun today but I used to get the best wash n go results with this


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 10, 2016)

Used SM High Po gel, APB Leave In, APB Hair cream for a twist out


----------



## KinksAndInk (May 10, 2016)

Design Essentials coconut & monoi curl enhancing dual hydration milk
Design Essentials coconut & monoi curl defining gelee 

Seeing how this works out for a twist n curl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2016)

APB Hair Lotion in: Sugar Cookie Crunch & Oyin's Sugar Berry Pomade as a Sealant.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 11, 2016)

my hair feels so greasy today...i think i was too heavy handed Monday. I may do a quick cowash or thug it out until Friday washday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 11, 2016)

Sprayed Yerba Concentrate on my scalp and followed it up with APB Leave in conditioner in lemon pound cake .

Tonight I will be using APB Ginger Growth balm on my scalp.


----------



## KinksAndInk (May 11, 2016)

KinksAndInk said:


> Design Essentials coconut & monoi curl enhancing dual hydration milk
> Design Essentials coconut & monoi curl defining gelee
> 
> Seeing how this works out for a twist n curl.


Separately they're great. Together they're too heavy for my fine strands. My hair is weighed down. In a bun it goes.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 11, 2016)

Prepoo: Therapiste
Shampoo: Ion Healthy Scalp
Dc: Kerastase Masquintense
Leave in: Chi Silk infusion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2016)

Today:
Darcy's Botanicals Deep Conditioning Hair Mask mixed with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang
Qhemet Biologics Moringa Ghee w/Pure Hempseed Oil
Donna Marie Super Buttercream w/KeraVada's Alter Ego Hair Oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 11, 2016)

This evening:
APB Simple Hair Cream
APB Leave In
SM High Po Gel

A little creamy oil on the ends of my twists


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 11, 2016)

Monday
CRN coconut water leave in and style setter/palm tapioca cream


----------



## Anaisin (May 11, 2016)

Hydroquench greaseless moisture & this dollar tree gel. Hoping I didn't waste my precious greaseless moisture on some trash gel. Hair please be laid & still moisturized when I wake up *crosses fingers*


Speaking of my favorite thing, I just realized it said it cane be used as an overnight treatment. Gonna try it one day. This stuff gives me silky soft hair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 12, 2016)

Yerba concentrate,  APB Leave in Conditioner in lemon pound cake scent and APB Ginger balm on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2016)

Today:
b.a.s.k. Vanilla-Whiskey w/EVCO
Coco Conscious Collective w/DB DC'er to finish it with & Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang
Naturally Smitten Tangle Free Pudding w/Curls Lavish Conditioner


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 14, 2016)

Yerba Concentrate on scalp.  About to use a acv rinse soon as the little one settles.


----------



## Anaisin (May 14, 2016)

Prepoo mix

APB leave in spray
Hydroquench lime coconut oil
APB conditioner

So I finally found use in these APB products that I hate. Literally the best prepoo ever. I didn't even want to shampoo my hair, after I rinse I just wanted to be done. My hair was so soft & detangled


----------



## Anaisin (May 14, 2016)

Camille Rose Aloe Whipped Butter Gel & Curl Maker


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 16, 2016)

Same ole, Yerba Concentrate on scalp.

Forgot the APB Leave in because it was in the other room but tonight I'll massage APB Ginger balm into my scalp and remoisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2016)

Naturally Smitten's Hydrating Hair Custard & KeraVada's Alter Ego Hair Oil


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 16, 2016)

Oyin dew    can't wait for BF to get a L or two.
CRN aloe whipped butter gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 17, 2016)

Yerba concentrate on scalp this morning followed by APB Leave in conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2016)

APB Hair Lotion w/KeraVada's Alter Ego Oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 17, 2016)

APB Cupuacu Hair Lotion
SM High Po gel
Soultanicals Total Recoil Babassu Butter on the ends 

I did that Sunday. Will repeat it tonight.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 17, 2016)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> APB Cupuacu Hair Lotion
> SM High Po gel
> Soultanicals Total Recoil Babassu Butter on the ends
> 
> I did that Sunday. Will repeat it tonight.



I used EcoStyler instead. Praying for a great outcome, I'm doing my usual twist out.


----------



## fasika (May 17, 2016)

Prepoo with Africa's Best Mayonnaise
Shampoo with Honey I Washed my Hair shampoo bar
DC with Aussie Moist 3min miracle

Leave in: SM Hibiscus conditioner
Oil: Argan oil
Gel: Xtreme Wet Line

My hair still hasn't dried and I washed this morning before work! I think I also need a thicker leave-in - just trying to use up this SM conditioner that I didn't care for.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 19, 2016)

Massaged Cream and Coco Pink Ginger and Anise Botanically infused scalp massage honey, followed by Yerba and APB Leave in conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2016)

Today's Combos
EVCO & Hempseed Oil(s) to Finger Detangle
Claudie's Khave DC'er over Yerba Mate Tea
Cowash w/Elucence Moisture Balance - Final R/O ST'icals Conditioning Curl Cream
QB's CTDG & a little Hempseed Oil
*Will Twist with Naturally Smitten's Tangle Pudding & Curls Lavish Conditioner (sample size)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 19, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Today's Combos
> EVCO & Hempseed Oil(s) to Finger Detangle
> Claudie's Khave DC'er over Yerba Mate Tea
> Cowash w/Elucence Moisture Balance - Final R/O ST'icals Conditioning Curl Cream
> ...



ooh Yerba Mate tea... I SEEE YOU!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *ooh Yerba Mate tea... I SEEE YOU!!! @idare*



@shawnyblazes

Ohhhh Yeah!  I've been using it for about the last x4-x5 Wash Days mixed with Green Tea.

ETA:  *Also mixed Claudie's Khave with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 19, 2016)

Tonight I used APB leave in with Soultanicals Marula Melon


----------



## Ajna (May 19, 2016)

I did a clay wash the used the Blue Roze Okra leave in with UFD gel
Turns out they do not play well together.  I think I need a heavier gel and the okra leave in on its own was meh.


----------



## Anaisin (May 19, 2016)

Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt Moisturizer & Growth Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 20, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Massaged Cream and Coco Pink Ginger and Anise Botanically infused scalp massage honey, followed by Yerba and APB Leave in conditioner



on repeat


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 22, 2016)

CR Almod Jai Twisting Butter, BRB Ceramide Serum, and MHC Type 4 Hair Cream on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2016)

Today I used:
Treasured Locks Knot No More w/Pure Hemp Seed to detangle with

Renpure Cleansing Conditioner to Cleanse with - Eulcence as a Follow up and ST'icals Conditioning Cream as a Final R/O

Darcy's Deep Conditioning Hair Mask w/Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang

Naturally Smitten's Tangle Pudding w/Curls Lavish Conditioner


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 22, 2016)

Oyin dew
CRN aloe butter
Oyin bsp


----------



## vevster (May 22, 2016)

I used
Tea Tree Tingle and all the products from the Decadence line no poo, SSI fortifying conditioner, deva milk conditioner and styling cream.

My hair felt so dry when I was ready to style, I had to enlist some CR Curlaide Moisture Butter. Hope my hair comes out decent tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2016)

This a.m.:
Donna Marie with Curls Lavish Conditioner to lock it in


----------



## sithembile (May 23, 2016)

Camille Rose Moisture Milk
Own shea butter blend
Keracare defining gel (big mistake)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 23, 2016)

This morning

Massaged Cream and Coco Pink Ginger and Anise Botanically infused scalp massage honey, followed by Yerba and APB Leave in conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2016)

This Evening:
Naturally Smitten's Hydrating Hair Custard and NS Tangle Free Pudding


----------



## sithembile (May 23, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> This Evening:
> Naturally Smitten's Hydrating Hair Custard and NS Tangle Free Pudding



I'm AWOL for a month as you've found new products! I've never heard of this *off to google*


----------



## Alta Angel (May 24, 2016)

Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie
Shea Moisture Curl Soufle
=Great braidout in the morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2016)

sithembile said:


> *I'm AWOL for a month as you've found new products! I've never heard of this *off to google**



@sithembile
Yasss...someone sent me the Naturally Smitten Butter in something I purchased off the Product Exchange but wanted to try a few other items, so I purchased a CurlBox where you got x4 Full Sized Products for $25.00.

The line is suppose to be geared towards Type4 Hair (if folks are into that kinda thing) but you got 8oz's:
x1 Spritz
x1 Butter
x1 Tangle Free Pudding
x 1 Hydrating Hair Custard


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2016)

Today Used:
Naturally Smitten's Hydrating Hair Custard, Tangle Free Pudding and a few drops of KeraVada's Alter Ego Hair Oil.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 24, 2016)

Ughh, guilty pleasure....I revisited my small jar of grease last night. You know it's no good for your hair but it feels so good when I use it, lol. smh. But I did NOT apply it to my scalp. That's the key for me.

Sprayed hair with H2O (mixed with other stuff??)
Applied KCNT to my hair (This isn't really working wonders for my hair lately)
Sealed with Softee Hemp grease


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 24, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> This morning
> 
> Massaged Cream and Coco Pink Ginger and Anise Botanically infused scalp massage honey, followed by Yerba and APB Leave in conditioner



Same.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 25, 2016)

Massaged Cream and Coco Pink Ginger and Anise Botanically infused scalp massage honey, followed by Yerba 
couldnt find my leave in conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Massaged Cream and Coco Pink Ginger and Anise Botanically infused scalp massage honey, followed by Yerba
> *couldnt find my leave in conditioner.*



@shawnyblazes
Dem Mennnsss prolly got it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 25, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Dem Mennnsss prolly got it.



I was running around the house looking knowing darn well its in someones room or drawer. I leave my hair stuff in the bathroom if im using it daily. Why would it disappear ALL of a sudden?? Hmm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I was running around the house looking knowing darn well its in someones room or drawer. Why would it disappear ALL of a sudden?? Hmm*.


@shawnyblazes

You know why....... 
Dem Mennnssss done confiscated them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2016)

In Today's Episode of As The Combos Turn:
Renpure Pomegranate & Mint Cleansing, Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Seed as a Final R/O
Soultanicals Molasses Reconstruct (under dryer) BlueRoze Beauty's Chocolate Roze (under Steamer)
Yerba Mate & Green Tea mixed with Pure Coconut Water
Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee mixed with Pure Hemp Seed Oil
Naturally Smitten Moisturizing Hair Butter mixed with Curls Lavish Conditioner (to twist with)


----------



## Prettymetty (May 25, 2016)

Therapiste conditioner as a cowash for my ends

Frizz Ease straight fixation cream as a leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2016)

Naturally Smitten Moisturizing Hair Butter/a few drops of KV Alter Ego Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 27, 2016)

Same ole same.  Yerba followed by Cream and Coco Pink Ginger and Anise Botanically infused scalp massage honey with a little leave in conditioner ( i found it hanging out in the bathroom)


This weekend its going to pop off though!


----------



## Anaisin (May 27, 2016)

Hydroquench Greaseless moisture & Coconut lime oil. I can't stop touching my hair, so soft. I need to find something on the ground comparable to greaseless moisture.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 31, 2016)

Last night, used SM coconut souffle and then Curl Orgin Bamboo Twist cream to twist out my bang. Hair is extra fluffy in the front, bunned the back


----------



## Anaisin (May 31, 2016)

Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt Moisturizer & SSI Green tea gel. I used one last night & the other this morning


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 1, 2016)

Last night moisturized with Shidanaturals moisturizing cream and then twisted my bang with Shidanatural Define and Hold Curl creAM, moisturized my bun with Qhemet Biologics CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2016)

*Today's Episode of As the Combos Turn:*
Naturelle Grow Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo w/a couple drops of KeraVada AE Hair Oil
VO5 Kiwi & Lime (cleanse) and DB's Pumpkin Seed (final r/o)
BRB's Chocolate Roze mixed with DB's DC'ing Hair Mask
Uncle Lee's Bamboo Tea mixed with Green Tea (for Tea Rinse)
QB's Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee mixed with Sunflower Oil
Naturally Smitten's Moisturizing Hair Butter w/KV's AE Oil to Twist with


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 1, 2016)

Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier, Mahabringraj oil + Tropic Isle Living Argan & JBCO Hair serum & Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root ButterCream


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 2, 2016)

Massaged Cream and Coco Pink Ginger and Anise Botanically infused scalp massage honey, followed by APB Ginger root balm on my scalp, then moisturized/twisted my bang with Shidanatural moisturizer and styler, moisturized my bun with QB CTDG and put my bonnet on.


----------



## niknakmac (Jun 2, 2016)

this morning i used my own shea butter blend -- shea, coconut oil, glycerin and avocado oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2016)

APB's Moisturizing Hair Lotion & a few drops of KV's Alter Ego Oil.


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 2, 2016)

Oyin bsp + a little eco styler olive oil gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 3, 2016)

Last night I used a little Shidanaturals moisturizer on my bangs and twisted, on my bun I used QB CTDG

This morning took my bangs out of the twists, walked outside and poof, instant poofage due to the rain.

I got to work, added some water and twisted with my Sarenzo Creamy oil that I usually use for my hands after I wash them at work,

soft, shiny and all twisted up bangs. Gotta love those natural products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
Super Juicy-Delicious Twists  Those twists are juicy-lious


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 3, 2016)

Wednesday evening I made 26 twists on dry hair with Eden BodyWorks Coconut Shea Curl Defining Créme + Aubrey Organics B5 Design Gel

This morning applied Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier twists + Brown Butter Beauty Herbal Rich Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2016)

TGIN Green Tea Leave-In and Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 3, 2016)

Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum & Belnouvo Moisture butter


My hair is ridiculously soft right now. Blow dried damp hair with the serum, did a tension blow dry for a second with hot air then did the rest with cool air & a paddle brush. Added a tiny bit of the butter to 4 large sections. Currently installing mini braids. Completed 1 of 8 sections. Estimating 35 minutes per section 

But anyway thinking about how growing up I used to try to blow dry my hair and it would be rock hard & dry as heck. Then me trying to put dome Pink lotion on it to make it feel better which just dried out again in a couple hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2016)

*Today's Episode*:
Naturelle Grow's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo to finger detangle
Elucence Moisture Balance as a Cowash & Darcy's Pumpkin Seed as a Final R/O
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair over Bamboo Tea (under dryer)
SSI's Banana Brule over Bamboo Tea with Walnut Seed Oil on top (under Steamer)
Sunflower Oil w/QB's Moringa Ghee & Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & Curls Lavish Moisturizer to Twist


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 5, 2016)

@IDareT'sHair , I may have to use Sarenzo creamy oil more often in the winter  for a twist out.  My hair was super defined and soft.  It expanded though later in the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
Le' Juicy!

They look amazing & expandable.

OT: What did you think about NG's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2016)

Today:
Sarenzo's Strawberry Shortcake Creamy Oil & TGIN's Green Tea Butter w/a few drops of Homemade Tingle Oil.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 5, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Le' Juicy!
> 
> They look amazing & expandable.
> ...




Lololol, the prepoo was so juicy I twisted my bang up and left it.  Hair was so plushhhhhhhh I didn't even wash it this weekend.  I just twisted it up with the Curly Kinks for bed.  It might not be prepoo . Lovely scent, sunk into my hair and left it feeling great! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 6, 2016)

Oiled my scalp with Cream and Cocoa Massage  Honey, twisted my bang with Curly Kinks Twist Whip and added some to my bun and bunned the back last night, put on my bonnet,

This morning untwisted and thats it.


----------



## fatimablush (Jun 6, 2016)

For my slicked down twa-HSI leave in argan conditioner, foam mousse, design essentials gelee.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 6, 2016)

Moisturize & Seal: S Curl and My Honey Child Type 4
On the crown for a sleek bun: Komaza Coconut Pudding & My Honey Child Buttery Soy


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 6, 2016)

Used APB Cupuacu Hair Lotion and sealed with APB's Blow Dry Cream


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 6, 2016)

I used SheaMoisture Peace Rose conditioner (diluted with distilled H2O) and Brown Butter Beauty Herbal Rich Hair Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2016)

Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan Hair Balm


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 7, 2016)

I need to wash my hair.  Sigh,  I added some water and Sarenzo Creamy oil this morning.

slept without my bonnet and it was wild!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 8, 2016)

Added Shidanaturals moisturizer and Blue Roze Beauty Hibiscus leave in conditioner ,sealed with Nurcreations Bamboo Serum to bang and bun


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 8, 2016)

Last night I used diluted Sheamoisture Peace Rose Oil Complex Nourishing Conditioner and Mahabringraj oil on my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2016)

*On Today's Episode*:
Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig (to Detangle)
Elucence - Cowash,
Cathy Howse UBH (over Bamboo Tea & under Dryer)
Claudie's Khave DC'er mixed with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang (over Bamboo Tea & under Steamer)
SheScentIt's Peach - Final Rinse
Sunflower Oil - QB's CTDG
Sarenzo Creamy Oil - Twist


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jun 8, 2016)

last night
-QB ohhb
-QB ctdg
-Oyin bsp


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 8, 2016)

APB Simple Hair Cream
APB Leave In
Sarenzo Creamy Oil on ends


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 9, 2016)

Shida Naturals Moisturizer, followed by Blue Roze Beauty Hibicus leave in conditioner ,sealed with Nurcreations Bamboo Serum

Pinned my twistout bang up, and bunned the back


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 9, 2016)

Wash day
Tgin poo, SSI green tea cowash
SSI repair and restore mask
LOC: SSI sugar peach/Sweet almond oil/SSI marula cream

Daily:  APB Blueberry leave in 
Retwist under wig: APB Blueberry leave in/sweet almond oil/SSI marula cream or honey cream


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 9, 2016)

This morning Mielle Organics White Peony leave-in + Mahabringraj oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 9, 2016)

APB Cupuacu Hair Lotion
APB Leave In 
Restyled my bun


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 9, 2016)

Moisturized bang with Naturellegrow banana prepoo , SNBE Dream Moisturizer and sealed it all with Nurcreations Bamboo serum mixed with HairVeda cocasta oil.

Twisted bang and bunned back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil in Berries & White Tea with Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan Conditioning Balm.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 10, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Moisturized bang with Naturellegrow banana prepoo , SNBE Dream Moisturizer and sealed it all with Nurcreations Bamboo serum mixed with HairVeda cocasta oil.
> 
> Twisted bang and bunned back.


I'm slow but I just figured out SNBE was Sweet Nature By Eddie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2016)

*Today's Saga:*
Suave Tropical Coconut (to rinse out Hendigo), SSI Sugar Peach to Cowash with, ST'icals Conditioning Crème Final R/O
Walnut Oil & QB's CTDG
Naturally Smitten Moisturizing Butter/Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 11, 2016)

Yesterday's prepoo:
Tropic Isle Living Strong Roots Pimento + Mahabringraj Oil mix 
Detangle with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle + Tropical Degil Canela (Cinnamon) conditioner mix

Today was Wash Day:
Alopecil Apretol Canela y Romero (Cinnamon and Rosemary) Shampoo
JessiCurl Deep Treatment
Alopecil Apretol Canela y Romero Rinse

LOCB with Oyin Handmade Frank Juice, Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Serum, PuraBody Naturals (Amazon Rain) Murumuru Moisture Milk & Tropic Isle Living Khus Khus Body Butter.
Twist with Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root ButterCream + Aubrey Organics B5 Design Gel


----------



## 4EverDetermined (Jun 11, 2016)

Just moisturized with Komaza Califa moisturizing spray, As I Am CocoShea whip and to seal, my Tucuma butter mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2016)

Naturally Smitten Moisturizing Hair Butter & a few drops of Oil


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 12, 2016)

Henna!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2016)

*Tonight's Episode of As the Combo's Turn:*
SM's Purification Hair Mask/SSI's Sugar Peach
Bamboo Tea/Hydratherma Naturals Amino DC'er
AO's HSR/EVOO
QB's CTDG/Walnut Oil
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil /Curls Lavish Conditioner


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 15, 2016)

Yesterday HQS Greaseless moisture & Coconut lime oil

Today not an actual layered combo, I did 2 braids with SSI Green Tea gel & 2 with Cantu custard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan Hair Balm


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 16, 2016)

APB Leave In
APB Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2016)

TGIN's Green Tea Leave-In w/Naturally Smitten's Moisturizing Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2016)

*Today's Episode:*
Naturelle Grow's Espresso Scalp Scrub/Homemade Tingle Oil
Claudie's Jojoba Cleanser/DB's Pumpkin final R/O
Cathy Howse UBH/CJ's Banana & Hibiscus
LRC Shake & Go/Pure Walnut Seed Oil
Curls Lavish/Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 18, 2016)

Last night Camille Rose Aloe Whipped Butter Gel & Oyin bsp


----------



## vevster (Jun 18, 2016)

I used Obia moisture cream. It's light and fluffy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (in Twisted Cotton Candy) and Pure Vitamin E Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 19, 2016)

Water and Bobeam Naturals condish today.  Yesterday, APB Pumpkin leave in and deep condish.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 20, 2016)

I spritz'd this coco mango mist something or another that was sitting around looking dusty inna corner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2016)

TGIN Green Tea Leave-In & Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 20, 2016)

Only thing in my hair is the BRB Okra cream so no layering today after my cowash. And I only used my turbie twist for like 2 minutes so my hair is still airdrying in a ponytail

However I did use an odd combo of Hydroquench Coconut lime cleanser & Curl Junkie Repair me for a pre poo. Both had a little left so I used them up.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 21, 2016)

Yesterday
APB Mango Daily Spritz
APB Hair Cream

Sunday
TGIN Leave In
Sarenzo Creamy Oil to seal


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 21, 2016)

Misted my hair with Oraje Tribal Remedy Mango mist, then re-twisted my bangs with Hairveda Cocasta,  spritzed my bun, moisturized with SNBE Dream moisturized, sealed with  Nurcreations Bamboo serum mixed with a little cocasta and re-bunned the back.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jun 21, 2016)

APB Blue agave spritz 
Oyin bsp on make and sides


----------



## rileypak (Jun 21, 2016)

APB Daily Refresher Spray 
MHC Sophia's Hair Grease on edges


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 21, 2016)

Ramtirth Brahmi oil (scalp)
QB Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee
QB Aethiopika Hydrate & Twist Butter
AfroVeda Hemp Seed Lock Twist  and Roll Butter


----------



## BrownBetty (Jun 21, 2016)

oneastrocurlie said:


> APB Blue agave spritz
> Oyin bsp on make and sides



That spritz is everythang!!!!

APB Blue agave spritz + APB cupacua hair lotion


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jun 21, 2016)

Hydra Curlformer

Tried this product for the first time.  Definitely defined my hair more than most gels but its a bit crunchy.  Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## ClassyJSP (Jun 21, 2016)

S-Curl spray
V05 moisture milk


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 22, 2016)

Spritz'd my hair with APB Pumpkin leave in and sealed with Hairveda Cocasta


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2016)

*As The Combo's Turn*:
b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla Repairative Hair Soak
Jessicurl Aloeba Daily Conditioner
Cathy Howse UBH over Bamboo & Green Tea
Claudie's Khave mixed with Jakelala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang (Fruit Loops) over Bamboo & Green Tea
ST'icals Kink Drink w/DB's Pumpkin
KV's AE Oil w/some kind of butter to twist with


----------



## vevster (Jun 22, 2016)

SM raw Shea butter conditioner 
CR Moisture Milk
CR Curlmaker

Today was conditioner rinse and go day.


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 22, 2016)

I love this thread! 

Think I'm going to use Hydroquench Greaseless moisture & Alikay naturals oil today


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 22, 2016)

APB Leave In
SM Multivitamin Smoothie
APB Whipped Cupuacu Butter in ends


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 23, 2016)

Took my bonnet off and sprayed my bun with Yerba Concentrate, then sealed with Hairveda cocasta and rebunned


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2016)

Honey Handmade's:
Knot Going Bananas


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 23, 2016)

APB Mango Daily Spritz
A little APB Hair cream on the ends to style my final twist bun for a while


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 23, 2016)

Oyin Hair Dew & Whipped Pudding to moisturize 
Styled with Oyin bsp


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 24, 2016)

Un twisted my bangs and ran a little Hairveda Cocasta oil down the length, pinned back and tucked,

took my bun down, spritz'd with Yerba Concentrate, added a little SNBE Dream Cream and APB Pumpkin leave in, sealed with  Nurcreations Bamboo serum mixed with Hairveda Cocasta oil and rebunned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2016)

This a.m. APB Hair Crème in Pink Sugar. 

Will use APB Hair Crème in Pink Sugar again this evening


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2016)

*Baggied this evening with*:
Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster & APB Hair Cream (Pink Sugar) with NG's Emu & Argan Hair Balm.


----------



## YesToHair! (Jun 25, 2016)

Spritzed hair and scalp with my growth mix which contains : Bay Rum/AVJ/Bergamot/JBCO/H2O

Then sealed with Avo oil mixed with pepermint and Rosemary EO


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't normally post in here but I had to come in and sing the praises of a product that saved my hair this week. On Wednesday I used Entwine's Creme Jelle Styler on old hair (previously styled with Beautiful Textures Curl Definer- hair was likecrispy and tangling way too much with knots but smelled nice). 

Since smoothing his on my strands my hair has been revived and saved from the grips of dryness. It is soft and feels moisturised (initially a little sticky- but there are excuses for that). 

Today to refresh for a night out, I spritzed with water and retwisted my loose bits and tied with a silk scarf. Forgotten what a bad hair week I was having.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2016)

*On today's Episode As The Combo Turns:*
Naturelle Grow's Banana & Coconut Pre-Poo
Jessicurl's Aloeba Daily Conditioner (to Cleanse with) & CJ's Smoothing Conditioner (as a Final R/O)
AO's HSR (Original) & Pure Sunflower Oil on Top
Soultanicals Kink Drink, DB's Pumpkin Seed & Walnut Oil
Curls Lavish & Curls Blueberry Bliss to Twist with


----------



## vevster (Jun 25, 2016)

Jakeala Beau Vert oil

Obia's moisturizing cream
Obia's hydrating spray


----------



## KinkyRN (Jun 27, 2016)

I have been lurking and finally decided to post. I am on week 2 of SM lo porosity leave in and JC nourish and shine. My hair stays soft, moisturized and shiny.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 27, 2016)

Used APB Refresher Spray
Light oil on scalp


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 27, 2016)

APB Blue Agave spritz
APB Cupuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer
HTN Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2016)

Brownie518 said:


> *APB Blue Agave spritz
> APB Cupuacu Avocado Daily Moisturizer
> HTN Oil*



@Brownie518
Hmph.  I see you ain't missed a beat!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 28, 2016)

KinkyRN said:


> I have been lurking and finally decided to post. I am on week 2 of SM lo porosity leave in and JC nourish and shine. My hair stays soft, moisturized and shiny.


I adore that leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2016)

TGIN Green Tea & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 28, 2016)

SM color in Soft Black
SM Moisture retention shampoo 
SSI Sugar Peach conditioner

HTN Follicle Mist
SSI Cranberry Cream Cocktail 
Giovanni Frizz Be Gone Serum 
Eco Pro gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2016)

Curls Blueberry Blizz  & Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 29, 2016)

Last night a little water to reactivate the product in my hair.  Ponytail'd before bed.

This morning shook my hair out and that's about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2016)

*On Tonight's Episode:*
Cleansed: VO5 Kiwi & Lime and Claudie's Jojoba
Hairveda's Methi Set Step 1 over Pure Green Tea
DC'ed: SSI's Banana Brulee mixed with Jakeala's Happy Hair in Fruit Loops
Final R/O: SSI's Sugar Peach
Twist: Curls Lavish & Curl Blueberry Bliss and maybe a little KV AE Oil


----------



## KinkyRN (Jun 30, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I adore that leave in


I was wondering what is in this leave in and I saw glycerin as the 1st ingredient! It made me wonder, what will I do when the humidity drops or is it that it's protein free?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 1, 2016)

Water, glycerin and Nectar Thermique on my ends


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 1, 2016)

KinkyRN said:


> I was wondering what is in this leave in and I saw glycerin as the 1st ingredient! It made me wonder, what will I do when the humidity drops or is it that it's protein free?



I used it in cooler weather as my sole leave in after cleansing and my hair was fine.  Not sure about winter b ut might have to seal in it with an oil or butter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2016)

Donna Marie Hair Whip and a couple drops of KeraVada Alter Ego Hair Oil.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 1, 2016)

Camille Rose Moisture milk + Ajani hair balm + curl maker


----------



## KinkyRN (Jul 1, 2016)

Today I decided to use a glycerin free leave in(Oyin) and sealed with BSP. It worked the same basically. So I think my hair needs to be sealed with a heavy oil (nourish and shine) or a pomade (BSP).  Since BCing again I can tell what works right away.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 1, 2016)

Water and Yerba concentrate


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 1, 2016)

Bekura Honey Latte Detangling Milk and Donna Marie Super Buttercream. NG Emu  & Argan  Balm  on ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 1, 2016)

-CoWash with SSI Green tea and ginseng cowash followed by Jakeala Marshmallow Conditioner bar.
-HTN Follicle Mist and a little of SSI Cranberry Cream Cocktail
-Wetline Extreme Gel


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 2, 2016)

For the past month I've been loving APB's pumpkin LI spray, HTN's protein LI topped with APB's hair & body butter. This combo keeps my hair so moisturized that I could go all week without cowashing or moisturizing mid week, but I don't.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 2, 2016)

Prepoo'd with Hello Hydration, cowashed with Daily Fix, deep conditioned with NurCreations Avocado green tea treatment followed by TGIN honey mask.  Styled with Hello Curly gel.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 2, 2016)

HQS Greaseless moisture + Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt Moisturizer + Eco Styler gel olive oil


----------



## YesToHair! (Jul 3, 2016)

SM JBCO leave-in + Avocado butter


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 3, 2016)

Lush r&b leave in +kera care oil


----------



## vevster (Jul 3, 2016)

Conditioner wash a la Dickey with SM Raw Shea Butter Detangler, then I used SM Curl Enhancing smoothie to see how that works with this technique.  I'm sitting under a warm dryer for 15 minutes (like he said) and then I'm dressed and out the door....


----------



## caligirl (Jul 3, 2016)

1) Jessicurl Gentle Lather Shampoo
2) Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment
3) Water, Jessicurl Too Shea Extra Moisturizing Conditioner and Coconut oil to set my braids for a braid-out


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jul 3, 2016)

Moisturized with neutrogena triple moisture leave in creme, sealed with the mane choice doesn't get much butter than this butter and did a twist out on my ponytail. hair came out nice and soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2016)

*Today's Episode of "As the Combo Turns":*
Naturelle Grow Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo & Homemade Tingle Oil
Claudie's Jojoba Cleansing
Cathy Howse UBH w/Pure Green Tea
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose w/Pure Green Tea
Curls Lavish w/DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 4, 2016)

SSI Coco Cream Leave in and Wetline gel.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 4, 2016)

Water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2016)

HQS Greaseless Moisture and Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (in _Let's Go Crazy_ - a tribute from the Prince Collection)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2016)

Claudie's Satin Daily Moisturizer (unscented), Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & a few drops of Vitamin E.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 5, 2016)

Water and Yerba concentrate


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2016)

@shawnyblazes

What's Up?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 5, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> What's Up?


Hey chica, How was your weekend?  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
Spent too much.  But it was good.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 5, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Spent too much.  But it was good.



I may have to buy some more Shidanaturals moisturizers, baby josiahs hair detangles like a dream with it!


----------



## BrownBetty (Jul 5, 2016)

After my wash and DC:
APB bamboo spray
Jakeala silky oil
ApB capacau lotion

Hair feels great and looks moist!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I may have to buy some more Shidanaturals moisturizers, baby josiahs hair detangles like a dream with it!*



@shawnyblazes
Interesting.

I've never looked at this Line.  *off to look* Does she ever have Sales?

The way his Curl be Poppin' I know him don't need a detangler.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 5, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Interesting.
> 
> I've never looked at this Line.  *off to look* Does she ever have Sales?
> ...




Sometimes but not a lot.   I loveeeeeeeee the moisturizer.   He gets fairy knots on the back and ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *He gets fairy knots on the back and ends.*



@shawnyblazes
Awwww


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 5, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Awwww



@IDareT'sHair  just the moisturizer sealed with some oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *just the moisturizer sealed with some oil*.



@shawnyblazes
He is Adorable


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 6, 2016)

APB Refresher Spray on braids
APB Hurry Up and Grow oil on scalp


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 6, 2016)

Water and Yerba Concentrate on my edges


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2016)

*As the Combos Turn: *
Pre-Poo w/Treasured Locks Knot No More & Claudie's Jojoba Cleansing Conditioner
Steaming w/Claudie's Khave mixed with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang (Peach Bellini)
Final R/O CJ Smoothing Conditioner
DB's Pumpkin & Sunflower Oil w/Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 7, 2016)

Smooth water down my strands,  I forgot my Yerba as I was rushing this morning.  I will spray tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2016)

Claudie's Satin Daily Moisturizer & a couple swipes of Sarenzo's Creamy Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2016)

On Hair: TMN Macadamia Style Butter
On Scalp: Homemade Tingle Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 8, 2016)

Just spritz'd my hair with Yerba concentrate.  I put in two ponytails and put my bonnet on. 

Tomorrow's wash day.


----------



## myronnie (Jul 9, 2016)

In the afternoon:
Spritzed hair with Obia Curl Hydration Spray (I've been loving this and spritzing two times a day!)

In the PM: 
Moisturized with a bit of Camille Rose Coconut Water Leave-In (I like the moisture and slip, but dislike the smell. At least it is faint!)


----------



## KinkyRN (Jul 9, 2016)

Sticking with my SM lo po leave in, sealing with JBCO and adding a couple of pumps of Hello Curly for frizz control and curl definition. Pretty good combo stays soft shiny and moisturized all day!


----------



## vevster (Jul 9, 2016)

Lavender water, Jakela Beau Vert oil and then nappy hair butter also from Jakeala.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2016)

On Today's Episode:
Pre-Rx with: b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla Reparative Hair Soak
Cleanse with: Eden Body Works Coconut & Shea Cleansing Conditioner
Steam with: AO's HSR & Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang (Peach Bellini) over Bamboo Tea
Final R/O: Bamboo Tea & SSI's Peach
Twist Out: DB's Pumpkin Seed & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm prepooing with Cream and Cocos Spun sugar reconstructor and Avocado and Matcha Smoothie restoring deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2016)

Donna Marie Hair Whip & Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 10, 2016)

Rinsed my prepoo out, used clay wash topped with LC Amla and Honey detangling conditioner , followed by Hydroquench Brazilian Cocoa cleansing conditioner.  Rinsed and added APB Ultra conditioning souffle topped with Bobeam Natural condish.  Styled with Hello Curly.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 10, 2016)

Oyin hair dew & bsp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I'm prepooing with Cream and Cocos Spun sugar reconstructor* and Avocado and Matcha Smoothie restoring deep conditioner.



@shawnyblazes 
Can you please post this product?  I didn't see it anywhere on their site?  Maybe I'm just overlooking it?

Thanks!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Can you please post this product?  I didn't see it anywhere on their site?  Maybe I'm just overlooking it?
> 
> Thanks!




Good morning.   Here you go @IDareT'sHair http://www.creamandcoco.com/Spun-Sugar-Reconstructor-_p_286.html


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2016)

@shawnyblazes

Thank you.

Definitely sounds like something I would be interested in making a part of my Stash.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Definitely sounds like something I would be interested in making a part of my Stash.



I have three bottles.   It's very good. Slip, softening and conditioning.  I love cream and coco concepts.  Not so much the shipping and sometimes formulation issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> It's very good. Slip, softening and conditioning.  I love cream and coco concepts.  *Not so much the shipping* and sometimes formulation issues.


@shawnyblazes
Naturally I made a 'mock cart' and shipping was steep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2016)

Claudie's Satin Daily Moisturizer & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Purple Rain)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Claudie's Satin Daily Moisturizer & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Purple Rain)*



This Again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I have three bottles.   It's very good. Slip, softening and conditioning.*  I love cream and coco concepts.  Not so much the shipping and sometimes formulation issues.



@shawnyblazes
How are you using this?


----------



## NicoleSelah (Jul 12, 2016)

I used this combo tonight
Nioxin #6 Shampoo ( it felt like a clarifying shampoo)
Morroco Oil Moisture repair shampoo (for second wash)
Joico K-pak intense hydrator

I'm trying to use up my stash.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 13, 2016)

Paul Mitchell Super skinny serum
Kenra anti frizz oil
Camille Rose Ajani hair balm


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 13, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> How are you using this?


I add it to my hair prior to adding a conditioner or a deep conditioner.  Either pre poo, after cleansing or before deep conditioning @IDareT'sHair


----------



## vevster (Jul 13, 2016)

Obia hydrating spray and moisture cream
Lavender water
Ecostyler Argan


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2016)

Today's Episode:
Honey Handmade's Knot Going Bananas (to finger detangle)
Eden Bodywork's Shea & Coconut Cleansing Conditioner/CJ's Smoothing Conditioner Final R/O
Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er (under dryer)
Curl Junkie's Banana & Hibiscus mixed with Jakeala's Honey Hair (Peach Bellini)
DB Pumpkin Seed/Pure Vitamin E Oil to twist


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 15, 2016)

Spritz'd with Yerba Concentrate and fixed my bun. Untwisted my twists in the front and tucked the bang


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 15, 2016)

Did a twistout last night after about a month of wash and gos.  I used Annabelle's Moisture Cream. 

I will say doing wash and go's has stepped my moisture game up.  My hair is super soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2016)

Donna Marie Hair Whip & Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2016)

*As the Combo Turns On Today's Episode*:
Finger Detangled with: Honey's Handmade Pink Sugar Hibiscus DC'er
Cleansed - Eden Bodywash Shea & Coconut/ST'icals Conditioning Curl Crème as Final R/O
Siamese Twists Coconut & Pumpkin Hair Dressed/Curls Lavish Conditioner


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 17, 2016)

Camille Rose Almond Jai twisting butter & Eco styler olive oil gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 18, 2016)

Spritz'd my hair with Yerba Concentrate , then smoothed in Soultanicals Aqua Mane Leave in conditioner.

smoothed into a tucked bun and pompadour bang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2016)

Siamese Twists Coconut & Pumpkin Seed & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil in Poolside Party.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 18, 2016)

CRN twisting butter + Wetline extreme gel


----------



## Jas123 (Jul 18, 2016)

Giovanni Direct leave-In (old favorite) + OGX Biotin & Collagen (new love)... 
I've always used Giovanni Direct leave-In as a dc and mixed with other conditioners; when I was relaxed and now that I'm natural. It's HG for me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 18, 2016)

Jas123 said:


> Giovanni Direct leave-In (old favorite) + OGX Biotin & Collagen (new love)...
> I've always used Giovanni Direct leave-In as a dc and mixed with other conditioners; when I was relaxed and now that I'm natural. It's HG for me.


Tell me about this OGX??

Are you natural? Biotin and Collagen??? Sounds ...intriguing.


----------



## Jas123 (Jul 18, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Tell me about this OGX??
> 
> Are you natural? Biotin and Collagen??? Sounds ...intriguing.


Both the shampoo & conditioner kept showing up on my Pinterest feed, touting the benefits for naturals (iirc) and being an underrated product that really works. So, eventually I bought just the conditioner (I'm funny about my shampoos). The smell was decent, but I really like the creamy consistency with a bit of slip. After I rinsed is when I felt like "ok, this might be a pretty good conditioner"... My hair felt really moisturized and was really easy to detangle and it just looked and felt really healthy. 
So, it contains collagen and hydrolyzed wheat protein which I was a little concerned about because I'm protein sensitive, which now I know my sensitivity comes from frequent use of heavier type proteins, nono for me. I use this every week and sometimes (actually quite often) use it as a leave-in with no ill-effects and I've been using it for a few months now. 
It's a cheapie-ish conditioner (especially if you find the 50% more for the same price bottles) and it's really moisturizing & hydrating even though it has proteins. On the bottle it says thick n full which I don't care about because my hair is really thick. It does contain a cone if you're concerned about that and it doesn't have any parabens if you're concerned about that.
I tried another OGX conditioner, can't remember which one (they have so many) and I can tell you I did not like it one bit... Only the Biotin & Collagen in the purple bottle will do. This conditioner can be found at Target, Walmart and the likes.
I'm 100% natural (2+ years) with 3c/4a type hair... When I put this stuff in my hair my curls become so defined.
HTH.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Spritz'd my hair with Yerba Concentrate , then smoothed in Soultanicals Aqua Mane Leave in conditioner.
> 
> smoothed into a tucked bun and pompadour bang.



On repeat but sealed with Naked Baby tincture oil. It was next to me and I couldnt find my Cocasta.  I took my bang down. Trying to hold on to the weekend to clean this stuff.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 19, 2016)

I used APB exotic moisturizer and topped with Wetline Xtreme Gel. Now I see why people use it for wash and gos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
I bought a few OGX this Winter.  (Coconut Milk, Kukui and Moroccan & Argan).  I haven't tried them though.

I bought them for cowashing, or to Rinse Out Henna/Indigo but still haven't used any of them.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I bought a few OGX this Winter.  (Coconut Milk, Kukui and Moroccan & Argan).  I haven't tried them though.
> 
> I bought them for cowashing, or to Rinse Out Henna/Indigo but still haven't used any of them.



I want to try that Biotin and Collagen.  I read a few reviews on YT and Walmart that were favorable.  @IDareT'sHair


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jul 19, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I want to try that Biotin and Collagen.  I read a few reviews on YT and Walmart that were favorable.  @IDareT'sHair


This is good stuff. I mix it with my aphogee 2-step when I'm too lazy to use the 2-step properly. I've used it to cowash and as a rinse out. It gives me soft hair and defined curls. I also love the biotin & collagen dry styling oil. It smells amazing and makes my hair soft and silky. I use it to control frizz when taking down twists and roller sets. I've also used it with a liquid leave in to roller set.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

@Jas123 and @KinksAndInk  Do they sell the OGX conditioners in bigger bottles?


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jul 19, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> @Jas123 and @KinksAndInk  Do they sell the OGX conditioners in bigger bottles?


Apparently they have liters now at Ulta. I haven't been yet so I don't know if this one comes in a liter.


----------



## Jas123 (Jul 19, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> @Jas123 and @KinksAndInk  Do they sell the OGX conditioners in bigger bottles?


i've only seen the 50% more bottles, never anything bigger.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 19, 2016)

Spritz'd Yerba concentrate.  Moisturized with APB moisturizing leave in conditioner (coconut creme)and twisted with Cream and Coco Banana yogurt smoothie.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 19, 2016)

Oyin Hair dew + Wetline gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Poolside Party) & KeraVada's Alter Ego Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2016)

*On Yesterday's Episode of As the Combos Turn:*
Eden Bodyworks Cowash Conditioner/Hairveda's Acai Phyto Berry
Red Palm/Sunflower Oils
DB Pumpkin Seed/QB's Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
Donna Marie Hair Whip/Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2016)

Today:
Siamese Twists Pumpkin Seed & Coconut Hairdress/Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Homemade Punch)


----------



## KinkyRN (Jul 22, 2016)

**tríєd  jαnє cαrtєrѕ lєαvє ín, curl crєαm αnd nσuríѕh & ѕhínє. nícє ѕhínє αnd ѕσftnєѕѕ вut nσ rєαl curl dєfínítíσn 
**kcnt & kccc gσσd curl dєfínítíσn вut ít wαѕ ѕσ crunchч
** wєt línє єхtrєmє gєl wíth kknt αѕ α lєαvє ín. 5ѕtαr hαír ѕhínє, hσld αnd dєfínítíσn!! lαѕtєd 3 dαчѕ wíth juѕt wαtєr fσr rєfrєѕhíng


----------



## YesToHair! (Jul 23, 2016)

washed with AIA coconut cowash
DC with AO WC
henna/methi oil mix on scalp. 
KCKT on length then sealed with Avo butter...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 23, 2016)

Cowashed last night with OGX Biotin and Collagen conditioner. Then added Hello tight curly leave in and  Hello Curly  buttermilk moisturizer and bunned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2016)

*As the Combos Turn:*
VO5 Kiwi Clarifying Conditioner/HV's Acai Phyto Berry/Final R/O CJ Smoothing Lotion
DB Pumpkin Under Dryer for about 20 minutes/CJ Curl Rehab under Steamer 40 minutes
QB CTDG & Sunflower Oil
Twist with: Sarenzo Creamy and Curls Lavish Moisturizer


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 23, 2016)

Garnier Fructis new buttercream leave in under Xtreme Wetline gel and coconut oil

Curls Blueberry Bliss edge control to help with my...edges lol

I think this is my new staple!  No flakes, no crunch, feels very moisturized!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2016)

Today:
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & a couple drops of homemade Tingle Oil


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 25, 2016)

CRN Curl Love + Ajani hair balm


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 25, 2016)

Oyin Hair Dew + Shea Moisture's High Porosity gel: EXCELLENT results!

Will try Oyin Hair Dew + Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker next wash day.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 26, 2016)

Hydroquench Double Duty leave in on my bang and fluffed

On my bun, double duty leave in and Bobeam condish.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Hydroquench Double Duty leave in on my bang and fluffed
> 
> On my bun, double duty leave in and Bobeam condish.



on repeat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
How is that Double Duty?  (Not that I'm interested in purchasing it)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> How is that Double Duty?  (Not that I'm interested in purchasing it)



The slip is insane! Oddly, it feels weird on wet hair and dries hard if I use it on wet hair.  If I add it to dry hair, it dries touchable soft and bouncy. Im just trying to use it up because its been around for half a year, lol.

I can see this being a good detangler that needs to be washed out @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2016)

@shawnyblazes 
I'm seriously doubtful that I'll ever get my other 12 oz Jar of Greaseless Moisture she promised to ship.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I'm seriously doubtful that I'll ever get my other 12 oz Jar of Greaseless Moisture she promised to ship.



Thats so messed up.  I really wanted to try that but I was always leery of her shipping.. Sad. just close down shop until you can get it together. Take down that sale, how hard is that??

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 27, 2016)

Oyin Hair Dew + Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker: My search is done. Yay-ee-yay-eeeeeeeee results (in my best Ice Cube voice).

Day 2 is stillllll rockin', too. 

'Course, this won't keep me from trialing my Bekura products once they arrive. 

Ahhhhhhhh! The highs of the healthy hair journey are so high. I can NOT take this for granted. I must bask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Sad. just close down shop until you can get it together. Take down that sale, how hard is that??*



@shawnyblazes
Isn't that the Troof?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil + Homemade Tingle on Scalp (massage)


----------



## KinkyRN (Jul 27, 2016)

I jumped on the Xtreme Wetline Gel bandwagon and mixed it with my beloved SM lo po leave in. Very nice!! Will be taking it on my trip this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2016)

As The Combo's Turn:
Finger Pre-Detangled with: "something" from Honey's Handmade's and Treasured Locs Knot No More
Conditioned with: Jessicurl Aloeba Daily Conditioner/HV Acai Phyto Berry/HV ACV Finishing Rinse
Deep Conditioned with: Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein DC'er/SSI's Banana Brule
Leave-In: QB's Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee/Sunflower Oil
Final: Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & Homemade Tingle Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 29, 2016)

Yerba Concentrate on my bang then sealed with Hydroquench Double Duty leave in.


 on my bun, yerba concentrate, with double duty and Bobeam Revive condish


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2016)

*On Today's Episode:*
Pre-Rx: Naturelle Grow's Pre-Poo Rx/Cleanse HV Amla Cleanse/Final R/O CJ Smoothing Conditioner
Deep Conditioning: AE Garlic Conditioner/Steam CJ Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Cream)
Leave-In & Detangle: Curl Junkie's Smoothing Lotion
Twist: Claudie's Frappe/Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 30, 2016)

Water +Shea Moisture souffle+
Eco styler gel olive oil


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 30, 2016)

Today was supposed to be a only-rinse-with-water-and-restyle day, but Mom came over to surprise me with help with the kiddoes. Can't turn down hair time!

I cowashed, lightly finger detangled, and conditioned with SM's hipo masque. I moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew.

New: I revisited the DevaCurl gel that came in the Ulta DevaCurl Decadence kit and diffused.

Good, good results!!! Hubby says best I've yet achieved at home! Slight issues: It feels way less moisturized now that the gel is in. The roots are a little frizzy, but kind of in a good way.

This is a pretty result.  Yay! Still seeking moisture, though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 30, 2016)

Smh.  I just found a few dcs that's been in the stash 2 years.  

I'mma do better as a PJ. 


Put Shescentit Coconut sorbet, followed by Lakshmi cupboard Amla DC, Oyin Honey hemp and Sheaterra Mongongo Banana food masque to prepoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Smh.  I just found a few dcs that's been in the stash 2 years.
> 
> I'mma do better as a PJ. *



@shawnyblazes 
Um...What You Find?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 30, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Um...What You Find?



The ones I'm prepooing with and something from sisterkeepers


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 30, 2016)

As I Am cowash, Curl Junkie Repair Me, Beauticurls leave in and Coffee-Coco Curl Creme


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 31, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Smh.  I just found a few dcs that's been in the stash 2 years.
> 
> I'mma do better as a PJ.
> 
> ...



Rinsed and cowashed with Daily fix by Curl Junkie then  conditioned with NurCreations Avocado DC and Cream and Coco spun sugar reconstructor. 

Moisturized with QB AOHC mixed with BRBC. Then detangled with CTDG. 

Air dried in twists.

Today, twisted bang with Soultanicals Coil pudding and twist assist.  Bunned back as is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & Homemade Tingle Oil


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 1, 2016)

Styling today was:
L: DevaCurl One Condition
C: Qhemet Burdock Root Creme
O: Avocado oil
G: Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker gel

Needs simplification and/or improvement. Detangling today, on the other hand, was AWESOME: I figured out how to use the Wetbrush. Hair held slightly-rinsed out DevaCurl Decadence One Condition, SM's Hipo Masque, and oil. Very little hair loss. Yeah, mon!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 2, 2016)

Moisturized with QB Burdock Root Butter cream, styled my bang  with Soultanicals Twist Assist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil & Claudie's Hair Frappe.


----------



## YesToHair! (Aug 3, 2016)

Nunaat Garlic leave-in + JBCO...


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 3, 2016)

My last combo was applying SD Wheat Germ Conditioner to soaking wet hair and applying SM Curling Soufflé on top with pomade on the ends. Then applied Wetline Xtreme on the front only for my bun.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 3, 2016)

Moisturized with QB Burdock Root Buttercream, and twisted bang with the ABCDEFG butter.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 3, 2016)

All Curl Junkie products: 
Gentle cleansing shampoo, Curl Rehab, Beauticurls Argan & Olive oil daily conditioner (leave in) and Pattern Pusha gel (new formula) and Curl Queen gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2016)

*On Today's Episode:*
NG's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo/HV's Amla Cleanse/CJ Smoothing Lotion
Under Dryer: ST'icals Strand Repair/Under Steamer: CJ Curl Rehab
Detangler: QB CTDG/Walnut Oil
Leave-In: Claudie's Frappe/Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 5, 2016)

Moisturized with QB Burdock root buttercreme


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 5, 2016)

Cleanse and first-pass (finger) detangling: Naturalicious 5-in-1 clay wash

Condition and finish detangling using Wet Brush until finger combing possible: Shea Moisturize Hipo Masque

Leave-in spray moisturizer on soaking wet hair: Oyin Juices and Berries

Leave-in cream: Oyin Hair Dew 

Styled: Design Essentials Natural Honey Custard

It's air drying now. So far, so good!


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 5, 2016)

CRN Aloe Whipped Butter Gel
CRN Ajani hair balm
Wetline extreme gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Sarenzo Creamy Oil + Homemade Tingle on Scalp (massage)*


This Again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2016)

*On Yesterday's Episode of "As The Combo Turns":*
Pre-Poo w/Naturelle Grow's Pre-Poo Treatment
Cleanse w/HV's Amla Cleanse
Steamed w/Cream & Coco Spun Sugar Reconstructor & QB's CTDG/Final R/O NG's Coconut Water DC'er
Leave In w/BBD Stretch & Oil
Twist: Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 7, 2016)

Today:
Cleanse with Rhassoul mixed with some Brahmi and Maka
DC with SM Manuka and Mafura with Bekura VW on my ends only
Moisturize with APB Cherry Kukui Lotion and SM Curling Gel Soufflé 
Final seal with Castor Oil mixed with Peppermint Oil.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 7, 2016)

Today I'm finally using Bekura. I have been wondering about these products for a long while. Feeling really grateful to have them to try out. They've made today's at-home spa and hair treatments really fun! 
I wanted to make sure everything was removed from my hair so that I could see ONLY what the Bekura products are doing.  I may have gone a little overboard on the shampooing. 

Body: 
* Bekura Pineapple and Ginger scrub and body creme

Hair:
* *Cleanse:* ORS Creamy Aloe; Trader Joe's Nourishing Spa Moisture Balance; Naturalicious 5-in-1 Moroccan Rhassoul clay detox/conditioner/detangler (to add back a little moisture!)
* *DC / steam treatment:* Bekura Y.A.M. (Right now I have it on under a cap, a very moist Turbie Twist [or whatever you call it], another cap, and my bonnet dryer) . . . I will rinse it out with cold water.
* *Anticipated styling:* Bekura Tapioca Pudding

The goal: To see what happens if I style ONLY with Bekura Tapioca Pudding.  Tublr blogger The Lazy Natural says she can! If that's the case for me as well . . . then


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 7, 2016)

Sprayed Yerba concentrate , sealed it in with APB Ginger hair lotion, sealed that in with Soultanicals Twist assist.  

Twisted bang with Hello Curly gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 9, 2016)

Sprayed Yerba concentrate and sealed/moisturized hair with APB Ginger Root hair lotion, bunned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (_Little Red Corvette_ - from The Prince Collection)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 9, 2016)

Water rinse
Shea Moisture JBCO Leave-in
Marc Anthony Strictly Curls Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2016)

*As The Combo's Turn:*
Finger Detangle - EVCO
Cleanse - VO5 Kiwi & Lime Clarifying/Final R:O CJ's Smoothing Conditioner
Treat - Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar w/Hydratherma's Amino Protein Booster DC'er
Steam - L.A.C.E. Brahmi & Walnut Seed Oil
Detangle - BBD Stretch & Walnut Seed Oil
After Dries - Claudie Frappe & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 11, 2016)

Daily Fix
Curl Fix
Smoothing Conditioner
Curl Rehab (leave in)
Wetline gel


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 11, 2016)

DevaCurl Decadence No-poo on scalp
Naturalicious 5-in-1 Moroccan Rhassoul clay wash on strands
NaturelleGrow Protein-free Marshmallow . . . Deep Conditioner on 90% dry hair so water in strands did not block the DC
The Original Moxie Shape Shifter (moisturizer; sample came in the mail)
Left off gel today . . . needed a break from it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2016)

NetWurks 21 & a little Homemade Tingle Oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 11, 2016)

Sprayed braid roots with APB Leave In
Oiled my scalp with APB Hurry Up and Grow oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 12, 2016)

Man,
This rainy air in NJ just messed up my banging twistout.  All the humectants in the Curl Origin Twist Buttercream and HelloCurly  I used last night to set it must have helped it,

Retwisted most of my hair at work right now,  I need this twistout to look decent for this interview


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2016)

NetWurks21 & Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 13, 2016)

Soultanicals ACV poo bar to wash

Soultanicals Fro Shade UV Deep Defense  mask for a protein treatment. 

Currently using Bekura Beauty Yam mixed with Etae Carmel treatment. 

Will rinse and detail with Soultanicals Knot Proof hair glide to detangle,  protective serum to seal and twist with the Solar rays hair glaze


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2016)

*Today's Episode "As the Combos Turn":*
Pre-Poo NG Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo/Cleanse Jessicurl Aloeba Daily/Final R:O CJ's Smoothing
Treat : Cream & Coco Spun Reconstructor & Soultanicals Strand Repair
Steam: Naturelle Grow's Mango & Coconut Water
Leave-In: BBD Stretch & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 13, 2016)

Keravada Caramel Soufle under Creme Brule, twisted with MYHC Buttery Soy. Hair feels amazing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 15, 2016)

DevaCurl Decadence  One Condition
KCKT
KCCC

New technique attempt: Air drying in ponytail puff for stretch. Using a soft-feeling, clothy Ouchless tiny little band. Hope there's no or minimal indentation.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 15, 2016)

Rejuvenol clarifying shampoo
As I Am cowash
Curl Rehab (leave in)
Shea Moisture Frizz Free mousse


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 15, 2016)

Saturday night I used CRN Aloe Whipped butter gel & wetline gel


----------



## vevster (Aug 15, 2016)

Just monoi oil.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 16, 2016)

-- Shower water to reset my curls' hang (after yesterday's adventures in ponytailing for stretch)
-- Camille Rose Naturals Aloe Whipped Butter Gel (not really a gel)


----------



## Moih Aunaturel (Aug 16, 2016)

Pracaxi oil (every of the last 10 days) to detangle mini twist out.
First time I use and I liked how it left my hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Aug 16, 2016)

AOHC and SM Curling Souflle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2016)

NetWurks21 & Sarenzo Creamy Oil (Blackberry Brulee)


----------



## planters (Aug 16, 2016)

I just started using ettenio products, it's too early to tell but I'm loving the Ingridents so I have hope for success.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 17, 2016)

Shidanaturals moisturizer topped with Soultanicals Curly Silk Tress milk and sealed with some of the oil of Twist Assist.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 17, 2016)

so yesterday i think i finally cracked the code of how to have definition without crunch on my TWA. This is kind of major, I had kinda resigned myself to choosing either softness or definition, not both. I just don't like rubbing my head and feeling these hard little crunchy coils 

combo: shea moisture curling souffle (pink tub, but not the smoothie) + ecostyler gel=soft, defined hair.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 17, 2016)

Rocky91 said:


> so yesterday i think i finally cracked the code of how to have definition without crunch on my TWA. This is kind of major, I had kinda resigned myself to choosing either softness or definition, not both. I just don't like rubbing my head and feeling these hard little crunchy coils
> 
> combo:* shea moisture curling souffl*e (pink tub, but not the smoothie) + ecostyler gel=soft, defined hair.



@bolded, is the key to the softness to any hard hold gel.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 17, 2016)

planters said:


> I just started using ettenio products, it's too early to tell but I'm loving the Ingridents so I have hope for success.



bookmarking

http://www.ettenio.com/nurtured.html


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 17, 2016)

CRN aloe whipped butter gel + eco styler olive oil

Yesterday

Oyin hair dew + eco styler olive oil


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 18, 2016)

(enlarges when clicked)

I meant to do LCF (leave-in, cream, foam) but accidentally ended up doing CLF (cream, leave-in, foam). I'm just so used to applying conditioner right after cleansing. I don't even wanna know if there's any write-up anywhere about a LCF or CLF method, but I BETCHA somebody's talked about it SOMEWHERE! 

Blessings, everybody! Have a great day today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & Sarenzo's Styling Frosting


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 19, 2016)

Last night ,spritzed with Yerba Concentrate, then used Soultanicals Curly Kinks Tress Milk and Marula Muru moisture butter.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 20, 2016)

I prepoo'd with Curl origin Coconut Kukui double moisture overnight mask, rinsed and shampood with Soultanicals ACV poo bar , conditioned with Cream and Coco Avocado Matcha smoothie, detangled and twisted hair to air dry with Soultanicals Kinky Silk Tress Milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2016)

*On Today's Episode of "As The Combos Turn":*
Finger Detangle: Honey Handmade's Carrot & Coconut Conditioning Crème
Cleanse: Jessicurl's Aloeba Daily
DC Under Dryer: HV Methi Step 1
DC Under Steamer: DB's Pumpkin Seed
Final R/O: CJ's Smoothing Conditioner
Detangle: BBD Stretch/Walnut Seed Oil
Twist: Sarenzo's Creamy Oil & QB's CTDG


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 21, 2016)

Curl Junkie Gentle Cleansing Shampoo & Curl Rehab
Hair Rules Curly Whip (old formula)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2016)

NetWurks21 & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 21, 2016)

Netwurks21 on scalp. 

APB Simple Hair cream and Ginger Root lotion to moisturize and twist. Sprayed Sweet Pumpkin leave in conditioner after.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2016)

TGIN Buttercreme & NetWurks21


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 22, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Netwurks21 on scalp.
> 
> APB Simple Hair cream and Ginger Root lotion to moisturize and twist. Sprayed Sweet Pumpkin leave in conditioner after.



on repeat.


----------



## acapnleo (Aug 22, 2016)

Aussie moist conditioner,  qp elasta argon conditioner (both left on)  detangle with wet brush, add wetline gel, scrunch, argon spray moisturizer on hair and  targeting ends.

My hair is soft, but it looks like I could use more moisture my ends.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 22, 2016)

SM LP leave in on mostly wet hair. Air dried completely then smoothed wetline gel on dry hair for a bun


----------



## YesToHair! (Aug 22, 2016)

KCKT + JBCO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 23, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Netwurks21 on scalp.
> 
> APB Simple Hair cream and Ginger Root lotion to moisturize and twist. Sprayed Sweet Pumpkin leave in conditioner after.


 On repeat, with a spritz of Yerba Concentrate.


----------



## niknakmac (Aug 23, 2016)

Homemade shea butter mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2016)

Claudie's Hair Frappe & NetWurks21


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 24, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> On repeat, with a spritz of Yerba Concentrate.


again.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 24, 2016)

Pantene Pro-V Truly Natural Hair Curl Defining Conditioner (Yeesh, what a title. )
Oyin Hair Dew
Castor Oil
Bands for banding
Gel: ______ ??? (Still deciding whether to apply it when hair is still damp, or to just  leave gel off for today.)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2016)

*As The Combo's Turn - On Today's Episode:*
Finger Detangle NG's Coconut & Banana Pre-Poo
Cowash: Elucence Moisture Balance/Final R:O BlueRozeBeauty's Manuka Honey Conditioner
DC Dryer: Soultanicals Strand Repair/DC Steamer L.A.C.E. Brahmi
Leave-In: BBD Stretch/Walnut Seed Oil
Twist: TGIN Buttercream & NetWurks21


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 24, 2016)

Spritz'd Yerba concentrate ,followed by Netwurks then moisturized with APB Simple Hair cream and Ginger Root lotion. Bunned.


----------



## acapnleo (Aug 24, 2016)

Omg ladies!!! I have to share...

So my hair package arrived today
*surge
*Crece pelo conditioner
*silicon mix conditioner

Anyway,  I decided to try out the Crece.    WOW!!!! 

I still have it in my hair... but upon application,  it felt so nice I tried to capture it... gotta see if I can upload.


----------



## acapnleo (Aug 25, 2016)

Hope these are not too large,  I'm on my phone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2016)

QB CTDG & NetWurks21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2016)

QB CTDG & NetWurks21 again!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 26, 2016)

Prepoo: Ghee
Shampoo: DevaCurl Decadence No Poo
DC: NaturelleGrow Coconut and Mango Deep Conditioner
Conditioner: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition (left in)
Styler: Wave by Design Define and Shine Lotion (creme)
Sealant: Grapeseed oil (use jojoba oil next time) (oil)


----------



## KinksAndInk (Aug 26, 2016)

Netwurks 21, water and HH shea + honey more than moisture butter. 

My hair feels amazing.


----------



## acapnleo (Aug 27, 2016)

Surged only once today, conditioned ends and added castor oil.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 27, 2016)

Natural
Shampoo: Creme of nature argan oil shampoo
DC: Myhoneychild honey hair mask
Leave in: Kinky curly knot today
Sealant: Hemp seed butter
Styler: Eco styler gel

My hair is still drying so we'll see how it turns out but so far it looks really shiny and defined.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 27, 2016)

Used APB Leave In and APB Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2016)

NetWurks21 & QB's CTDG


----------



## acapnleo (Aug 27, 2016)

Just finished washing my hair.​Added avocado Epsom salt-   seemed like a good idea... My hair felt a little more tangly.

Added my beloved Crece and it changed everything!!!! 
Gonna sit with this in my hair a few hours


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 29, 2016)

Today I used *Pantene Pro-V Truly Natural Hair Defining Curls Styling Custard* for the first time. I was curious about its performance, so instead of including it in an LCO, I just used it alone.

Cleanse: NaturelleGrow Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Blue Malva Cleansing Conditioner
Condition: NaturelleGrow Sweet Plantain Moisture Rich Leave-in Conditioner
Style: Pantene Pro-V Truly Natural Hair Defining Curls Styling Custard


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 29, 2016)

Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave In
Alikay Naturals Creme Brulee Curling Custard
APB Cream on the ends


----------



## acapnleo (Aug 29, 2016)

Surge, Crece, argan spray... Bun.  

Can't wait till my bun is super fat! Started back on vitamins again,  hopefully I can stay consistent!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

Last Night

Spritz'd Yerba Concentrate, Netwurks21, followed by Soultanicals Curly Tress Milk


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 30, 2016)

Reset my 3 day old wash n go cause the weather is perfect for an air dry today.
Cowash (Natures Advantage Honey Almond)
Homemade oil blend
Leave in: Aunt Jackies
Moisturizer: curl activator
Styler: Eco Olive Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2016)

Texture Me Natural Caramel Milkshake w/NetWurks21


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 31, 2016)

SM hipo shampoo to remove weirdly-performing (too old???) SM soufflé

DevaCurl Decadence One Condition

Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 1, 2016)

Spritz'd Yerba Concentrate, followed by Netwurks 21, then moisturized my scalp with APB Sweet Pumpkin leave in conditioner. Moisturized hair strands with APB Ginger Root Lotion and bunned. Twisted bangs with a tiny bit of  Curl Origin Bamboo thing a mahjiggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2016)

NetWurks21 & Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Sep 2, 2016)

Shampoo: Creme of nature argan oil shampoo
DC: Myhoneychild coconut papaya hair paste
Leave in: Kinky curly knot today
sealant: avocado butter
Styler: Herbal essence totally twisted gel

Hair's now in 10 braids for a braidout. I haven't done one since june so I'm excited to see how much it's grown.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 2, 2016)

spritz'd Yerba concentrate, followed by Netwurks 21 revitalizer on scalp areas.  Moisturized ends of hair with Netwurks 21 hair and cream, then sprayed APB Sweet Pumpkin leave in conditioner all over for a boost of moisture and sheen


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2016)

NetWurks21 & Honey's Knot in My FroJoe.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 2, 2016)

Was rushing this am...

Washed my hair, then conditioned with Crece, sprayed some surge on my front scalp and hair,  and argan spray on my hair.  Literally wash n go. 

... Not sure I like my hair today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2016)

*Yesterday's Episode of "As The Combo's Turn":*
Oils: EVCO, Apricot, Sarenzo's Creamy
R/O's: Elucence, ST'icals Curl Conditioning Cream
DC'ers: Mission:Condition's Caramel Treatment (dryer) BoBeam DC'er (Steamer) mixed with Jakeala
Creams: Texture Me Naturals Amla & Avocado


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 4, 2016)

SM LP Detangler
MHC Butter Soy 
QB Aethiopika Butter 

My hair still wet, but I like the combo so far. Can't wait to see these twist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2016)

CTDG & NetWurks21


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 4, 2016)

Spritz'd Netwurks21 then sprayed length of hair with Yerba concentrate.  

Moisturized hair with CTDG and AOHC mixed together.  Sealed it in with APB Sweet Pumpkin leave in and bunned back. Braided bang.  


Soft, sheeny hair.  <3


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 4, 2016)

APB Refresher Spray
APB Hair Pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2016)

NetWurks21 & Honey's Handmade Knot in my Fro Joe.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 5, 2016)

Spritz'd Netwurks21 then moisturized with QB AOHC and CTDG.  Braided and styled with Curl Origin Curl Twist Butter cream.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 5, 2016)

Renpure Naturals Sulphate free Shampoo
ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
Aphogee pro vitamin leave in treatment
X-Cel 21 on my scalp


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 6, 2016)

I did a cowash, DC, and C.L.O.G.:

Cowash: NaturelleGrow
DC: SM Coconut Fusion masque
Conditioner: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition
Leave-in: Oyin Hair Dew
Oil: Jojoba
Gel: Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker

I am going for multi-day hair this time. I used LOTS and LOTS of Curl Maker. A little too much.   No flaking, but about 5 little, tiny globs congealed in random places. Looks nice, feels great.


----------



## Moih Aunaturel (Sep 6, 2016)

2nd  use of fenugrec gel with ayurvedic powders infused. A kind of gel rinse. Just to not throw it away (made last saturday).

I like how my scalp feel after and hair is soft.


----------



## YesToHair! (Sep 7, 2016)

Today was wash day : 

Poo : SM Moisture retention
DC   : Obia babassu
LI     : Nunaat Garlic
Seal : JBCO mixed with Avo and bunch of EOs


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 7, 2016)

Sprayed Netwurks 21 on scalp areas and Netwurks 21 cream on length of hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2016)

*In Today's Episode:*
Conditioners: Elucence Moisture Balance, DB Pumpkin, ST'cals Conditioning Curl Cream
DC'ers: NG Coconut Water, Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang (Mango Pineapple)
Treatment: BBD Stretch (under dryer)
Oils: Homemade Tingle, Apricot Oil
Butters: QB CTDG/Sarenzo Creamy


----------



## rileypak (Sep 7, 2016)

Komaza Care Bountiful Mane Serum on scalp
APB Frosted Cupcake Daily Refresher Spray (with glycerin) on twists


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 7, 2016)

Elucence MB Conditioner (cowash)
Curl Junkie Repair Me (protein)
Curl Rehab (leave in)
Morrocanoil Curl Cream


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 7, 2016)

Earlier today (bun), Surge, Crece, and some silk elements mousse.

I just did my x2 surge and liquid gold oil. Argan spray, sigh...


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 8, 2016)

SD Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner
QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
Flaxseed Gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 8, 2016)

Netwurks 21 spray on scalp followed by Yerba Concentrate, Netwurks 21 cream on length of hair , ponytail'd


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 8, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Elucence MB Conditioner (cowash)
> Curl Junkie Repair Me (protein)
> Curl Rehab (leave in)
> Morrocanoil Curl Cream



NMNYC, how is the curl cream?

Today:
DevaCurl Decadence Poo and Conditioner, Oyin Hair Dew, jojoba oil, DevaCurl Ultra Defining Gel


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 8, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> NMNYC, how is the curl cream?
> 
> Today:
> DevaCurl Decadence Poo and Conditioner, Oyin Hair Dew, jojoba oil, DevaCurl Ultra Defining Gel



I like the curl cream.  I've been using it off and on for months since my cousin recommended it.  
It smells great!


----------



## vevster (Sep 8, 2016)

Wash n go Day

She scent it: pumpkin white chocolate cowash
kinky curly knot today
L = SM raw Shea moisturizing leave in
O = Jakeala's green tea oil 
C = Jakeala's Nappy hair butter
Camille Rose Curl maker


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 8, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Netwurks 21 spray on scalp followed by Yerba Concentrate, Netwurks 21 cream on length of hair , ponytail'd



 How do you like the cream?? How do you like it on your hair??


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 8, 2016)

acapnleo said:


> How do you like the cream?? How do you like it on your hair??


Hola.  So far, its okay.  I try to focus on my ends because those are the colored parts. so far so good.  I havent used the cream consistently but I like it.  It sinks in, its not heavy and the scent doesnt linger.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 8, 2016)

rileypak said:


> Komaza Care Bountiful Mane Serum on scalp
> APB Frosted Cupcake Daily Refresher Spray (with glycerin) on twists



Repeat


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 8, 2016)

Spritz'd Netwurks 21 on scalp followed by Yerba .. twisted hair into big twists with Netwurks 21 Coconut Custard.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 9, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Spritz'd Netwurks 21 on scalp followed by Yerba .. twisted hair into big twists with Netwurks 21 Coconut Custard.



@shawnyblazes how  often do you use that Yerba concentrate? (If you're still using it)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

acapnleo said:


> @shawnyblazes how  often do you use that Yerba concentrate? (If you're still using it)


 Every day or every other day. @acapnleo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Fizzy Melon) and NetWurks21


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 9, 2016)

Cleanser: Kerastase Curl Ideal cleansing conditioner
Dc: Kerastase Maskeratine
Leave in: Suave Keratin Infusions cream


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 9, 2016)

Spritz'd Netwurks 21 on scalp followed by Yerba concentrate.  Added a little Netwurks 21 cream on colored ends.  Bunned.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 9, 2016)

NW 21 on scalp mixed with WGHO. Yerba Concentrate and APB leave in on length and Garnier Fructis Damage Eraser Split-End Bandage on ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 9, 2016)

Networks 21 on hair and scalp; my Diy  Ayurveda oil on hair and scalp;  followed by TGIN Green tea leave in conditioner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 10, 2016)

Dyed the front of my hair with Garnier Nutrisse medium brown


Deep treated with NurCreations Avocado DC mixed with TMN Amla DC


Rinsed and applied APB ginger root lotion, detangled and twisted.  

Sprayed scalp with Netwurks 21.


----------



## rileypak (Sep 10, 2016)

Bekura Beauty Honey Latte Hair Milk and Komaza Care Jojoba Hemp sealed in with SheaMoisture Curling Gel Souffle


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 11, 2016)

Washed,   conditioned and left in Crece, Aussie moist, surge,  wetline gel.

My hair looked pretty good today


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 11, 2016)

Pm: surge, liquid gold,  roux spray, sealed w/ jojoba oil.

I need to put myself in a no-buy, right after this last purchase


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2016)

*As The Combo's Turn*
Conditioners -
Honey's Handmade Pink Sugar Hibiscus (Finger Detangle)
Curls Coconut Sublime (Cowashing)
LACE Brahmi (DC'ing/Steaming)
Soultanicals Conditioning Curl Cream (Final R/O)

Treatment - Claudie's (Reconstructor)

Cream -
Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee

Oil -
Apricot Oil
Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Fizzy Melon)


----------



## rileypak (Sep 11, 2016)

Komaza Care Bountiful Mane Serum on scalp
APB Cherry Marshmallow Daily Refresher Spray (no glycerin) on twists


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 11, 2016)

Cowash/DC and C.L.O.G.:
*
Cowash/DC:* Shea Moisture High Porosity Masque
*Conditioner (R/O used as LI):* DevaCurl Decadence One Condition
*Moisturizer:* Bekura Honey Latte Milk
*Sealant:* Jojoba oil
*Styler:* Blue Roze Marshmallow Cream Gel


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 12, 2016)

SheaMoisture Coconut & Hibiscus Smoothie
HH Carrot Frosting
Netwurks Xcel


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 12, 2016)

APB oil on scalp
APB Refresher Spray on marleys


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 13, 2016)

Water rinse, 
SM lowpo leave-in, 
jojoba oil, 
Blue Roze Marshmallow Cream Gel


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 13, 2016)

Silicon mix,  surge,  roux,  wetline and argan spray. 

Wetline turns white!  

Just ordered a haul... I'm done!!!! No more hair stuff!


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Sep 13, 2016)

CRN curl maker
CRN oil


----------



## rileypak (Sep 13, 2016)

rileypak said:


> Komaza Care Bountiful Mane Serum on scalp
> APB Cherry Marshmallow Daily Refresher Spray (no glycerin) on twists



Repeat


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 14, 2016)

Nothing

 I've been slacking.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 14, 2016)

NetWurks revitalizer on my scalp, QB's BRBC on the ends as needed.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 16, 2016)

Washed, CP, surge, qp elasta mango butter,  aphogee pro vitamin,  and argan spray.

Two days in a row,  I think this is my winning combo for my wash n go!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 18, 2016)

NurCreations clay wash
DevaCurl Decadence One Condition
Bekura Honey Milk Latte 
Jojoba oil
Air drying
Komaza Califia Pudding once almost dry to see how this technique does


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Sep 19, 2016)

DC: SM hipo masque

R/O used as LI: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition 

Moisturizer: Oyin Hair Dew

Sealant: jojoba oil

Hair is in 6 chunky twists under a layered, almost armpit-length, straight wig with bangs.


----------



## Britt (Sep 19, 2016)

On wash day Saturday
Used silk amino acids mixed into my Darcy's Pumpkinseed ---- LOVED it!
SCurl and Camille Rose gel for my wet twist out.
Today twist out is really soft and feels light.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 19, 2016)

Rocking my usual wash n go, with the same items although today I sprayed with some roux keratin spray.

Also,  I'm liking that qp mango butter or maybe it's my  overall combo,  but my hair is drying so soft and fluffy 

And,  I've used pretty my my entire CP... good thing I reordered.

I have a few exciting goodies coming with this haul *hurry up Mr. UPS man


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Sep 20, 2016)

Henna/Indigo left my hair super dry so yesterday I moisturized with Oyin j&b, Bekura palm tapioca and java bean balm.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 21, 2016)

I sprayed a little of Xcel 21 on my two cornrows last night


----------



## gemruby41 (Sep 21, 2016)

Last night:
DC-Shea Moisture JBCO Treatment Masque mixed with Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor (10 minutes/heat)

Shampoo- Shea Moisture 10 in 1 Renewal Shampoo

Rinse out Conditioner- Shea Moisture Low Porosity Conditioner (3 minutes)

Leave ins- Shea Moisture JBCO Leave in Conditioner
                    Shea Moisture JBCO Hair Serum

Roller set after


----------



## NappyKinks (Sep 21, 2016)

Night Before Last
- Shampooed with Soultanicals, KiddieTANICALS Flower Power Hair Shower

-DC'ed with Honey's Handmade Blueberry Yogurt Hair Mask

- Used Darcy's Botanicals Sweet Cream Daily Leave-in

- Moisturized with Darcy's Botanicals Peach Kernel Hydrating Milk (now called Peach Kernal Moisture Cream)

- Then threw in some chunky twist

Last Night
-Moisturised with Honey's Handmade
Knot Going Bananas

- Did some mini twists using Honey's Handmade Twist & Shout Blueberry Yogurt Moisturizing Styler

This Morning
-Refreshed with Komaza Care Vitamin Reign


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 21, 2016)

Conditioned with silicon mix and left it in... still waiting for my package!!!

Added aphogee provitamin spray
Qp elasta mango butter
Oil sheen


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2016)

*As the Combo's Turn - on today's episode:*
Finger Detangle w/EVCO & Pure Ghee
Cleanse w/Renpure Coconut Cleansing & As I Am Coconut* finished up ASIAM.
DC under dryer: Claudie's Reconstructor & Cathy Howse UBH *20 minutes each*
DC under Steamer: BoBeam DC'er mixed with Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang
Final R/O: Curls Coconut Sublime
Leave-In: Texture Me Naturals Amala & Avocado & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 23, 2016)

Sprayed Xcel 21 and put a little QB CTDG on the ends. ponytail'd


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 23, 2016)

I fell asleep yesterday... Didn't do my sprays,  but,  my hair turned out beautifully  for yesterday's wash n go with the product combo I've been using.

My goodies delivered today (including my refills) ,  can't wait to get home, hopefully I have the energy.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 24, 2016)

You bet your pj  my energy returned like

I got some Dominican products and I think I'm over *other shampoos and conditioners*

Preconditioned with barba de carcoal, then applied surge shampoo,  rinsed then tried my Crece shampoo. 

It says wash 3 times.  It lathered very well the first time,  by wash #3, my hair was still soft but felt SQUEAKY clean.  I was a little nervous.

In comes silicon mix bamboo and WHOA my hair transformed!  I didn't want to wash it out, so its still in. 

I threw all the other shampoos and conditioners out of my shower,  it's over 

Now,  I can discard all the stuff I've been holding on to!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2016)

*Today.....on "As The Combo Turns":*
Finger Detangled - Lee Stafford Growth Crème & Homemade Tingle Oil
Conditioned: Renpure Coconut Cream Cleansing, Curls Coconut Sublime, Oyin Honey Hemp
Treat: Cathy Howse UBH underneath Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar
DC/Steam: Bel Nouvo Coco Castor DC'er with EVOO on top
Leave-In: QB CTDG & TMN Banana Styler


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 24, 2016)

Silicon mix,  surge spray,  aphogee provitamin, and mango butter.

Thinking I can implement the surge cream when I straighten?? Can any ladies clarify if the cream causes reversion?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 24, 2016)

Novex chocolate deep conditioner mixed with 2 tablespoons  of henna. 

Shampoo with Soultanicals  ACV poo bar, deep condition with sister keepers DC and APB white chocolate mousse  mask.  


Not sure what after.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 24, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Novex chocolate deep conditioner mixed with 2 tablespoons  of henna.
> 
> Shampoo with Soultanicals  ACV poo bar, deep condition with sister keepers DC and APB white chocolate mousse  mask.
> 
> ...



Rinsed hair.  Added SM low porosity leave in , followed by NG banana pre poo and SNBE dream cream.  Detangled and currently air drying in twists.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 26, 2016)

Twisted with Sarenzo Whipped jelly.  Sprayed Xcel 21 all over and then sealed it all in with Nurcreations Bamboo spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2016)

NW21, Jakeala's Silky Oil, & Inversion


----------



## Anaisin (Sep 27, 2016)

SM LP leave in + Eco styler gel olive oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2016)

NW21 and Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 27, 2016)

Sprayed Xcel21 and then twisted with SM leave in conditioner.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 28, 2016)

This morning, spritz'd the last drop of my Xcel21 from my first bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2016)

NW21 and TGIN Buttercream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2016)

On Today's Episode:
Cleansed - Repure Final R/O - Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp
Deep Condition - Cathy Howse UBH (under dryer) - APB's White Chocolate (under steamer)
Leave-In Curl's Lavish and Hairveda's Whipped Clouds w/Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Sep 28, 2016)

Oyin dew
Bekura palm tapioca


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 29, 2016)

Nioxin scalp treatment
Herbal Essences Touchably Smooth cream
Cream of nature argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2016)

Hairveda's Whipped Clouds & Hairveda's CoCasta Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 29, 2016)

I smoothed a little SM Low porosity leave in conditioner on my hair and then put into two low ponytails.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 30, 2016)

Sprayed Xcel21 spray, followed by Xcel cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2016)

NW21 & HV's Whipped Clouds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
Beautiful Avi!
Great Progress.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 30, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Beautiful Avi!
> Great Progress.


I didn't even realize it posted.  Thank you @IDareT'sHair  lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 1, 2016)

Mixed OGX Biotin and Collagen conditioner with Bobeam Stimulate condish and 3 tablespoons of henna and fenugreek.  Currently marinating in it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2016)

*On This Morning's Episode:*
VO5 Kiwi & Lime Clarifying & Texture Me Natural's Condition Me Softly
Tahitian No-ni Juice w/Warm Water and Fresh Steep Ginger Root
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment, Cathy Howse UBH and BoBeam's DC'er
Qhemet's Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee, Curls Lavish and HV's CoCasta Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 1, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Mixed OGX Biotin and Collagen conditioner with Bobeam Stimulate condish and 3 tablespoons of henna and fenugreek.  Currently marinating in it


ShampooD with Soultanicals ACV poo bar. Rinsed and added LACE naturals Brahmi  mask topped with E'tae Carmel treatment.  Rinsed and added Soultanicals Flufficious. Let dry 50 %  and twisted to air dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
Your Hair looks Amazing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 1, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Your Hair looks Amazing!


 In my avi? @IDareT'sHair?


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok, I'm back! 

Washed with xcel shampoo
Conditioned with CP, but wouldn't you know?? while I still think it's great, I'm in love with Silicon mix bamboo  which is what I ended my wash session with. 
** I'm on a no buy,  but imma have to get a tub of this stuff  

Anyway,  left SM on and sprayed with surge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *In my avi?*


 
Yeah. Yeah.....

I was just admiring it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2016)

NW21 and MHC Type4


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 2, 2016)

Today I plan to:

1. Cowash/detangle with *Shea Moisture's High Porosity Moisture-Seal Masque*
2. Section hair with 6 clips
3. DC under the dryer for 30 minutes 
4. Style with . . . ???
I might try the *Curls Botanical Gelle* that I just rediscovered I have. It's almost full and my remaining KCCC might be to sparse for my whole head.


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 2, 2016)

Shea Moisture jbco styling lotion + wetline xtreme gel


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cowashed with VO5 MM Passion Fruit Smoothie

Then 10 flat twists after applying SM JBCO Reparative Leave-In Conditioner.

Applied my surge netwerks 21 + castor oil mix to my scalp.

Ready to wear a wig all week


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 3, 2016)

I tried to spritz some Yerba on my scalp but my nozzle is broken. I have to transfer it to another bottle tonight.

so just Xcel21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2016)

NW21 & Hairveda's Whipped Clouds


----------



## victory777 (Oct 3, 2016)

Oyin hair dew and seal with babassou oil


----------



## Janet' (Oct 4, 2016)

Pre- wash hot oil treatment with JBCO put in 8 Celie twists
Pre-wash Condition with Giovanni Tea Tree Oil Conditioner (for about 2 hours)
Wash/Condition (with Eta'e conditioner)
Rollerset...currently sitting under my NEW hair dryer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2016)

NW21 & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 4, 2016)

APB Bamboo Strengthening spray and Xcel21


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 4, 2016)

In 20 minutes:

(Anabelle's) PerfectBlends Blue Agave Nectar Cleansing Conditioner
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Kinky Curly Curling Custard
Looks good. Feels great.


----------



## victory777 (Oct 4, 2016)

Cowash with As I Am Coconut , Netwurks 21 on scalp, Qhemet CTDG


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 4, 2016)

I need something for my ends  (I think).
Might have heat damage.

I'm not sure what's up,  but these last couple of days,  my hair has been 

I've usually turned my conditioner into a leave in,  but maybe silicon mix can't do that or have to air dry  and not touch until dry.  But leaving the conditioner in,  that's the main thing I've changed.

Silicon mix,  surge,  aphogee provitamin, and qp elasta-  bad hair day : /


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 5, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> APB Bamboo Strengthening spray and Xcel21


on repeat


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 5, 2016)

Mid week moisturized my flat twists with scurl original moisturizer.


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 5, 2016)

Ok so maybe I needed to wash.  All the cowashing led to buildup. 

Washed with Crece pelo shampoo,  conditioned with silicon mix and rinsed,  leave in Crece pelo, surge spray,  aphogee provitamin leave in, and Crece leave in.

 With the cooler weather,  my hair is not drying nearly as quickly and it's driving me nuts!


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 5, 2016)

JerriBlank said:


> Did a cassia treatment. Recently bought some fenugreek powder, so I had some of it mixed up overnight. I added the cassia to the fenugreek at the last minute. I also added about a capful of silk amino acids. Let it sit for about an hour before applying. Lordhammery my hair is so soft and detangled! I wonder if I can make some kind of leave in out of this? My hair looks soft and shiny. I find it crazy that cheap mixes can do this, yet I have to spend upwards of $50 on good commercial products for comparable results! Wondering how often I can do this, and how I can rotate it with the Olaplex?



Totally forgot about this! I'm gonna have to do this again. I get so busy and truly neglect my hair. Thread posts like this are helpful. Keep this thang going then!


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 5, 2016)

I was just thinking about henna and cassia @JerriBlank

I don't think I can do henna since I do color my hair,  but I think I can do cassia. When i did it years ago,  my hair was so heavy


----------



## beingofserenity (Oct 5, 2016)

Shea moisture milk, asmoothie, souffle, eco styler gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2016)

*On Today's Episode:*
Renpure Pomegranate Cleansing/TMN "Condition Me Softly"
Claudie's Revitializer/Cathy Howse UBH/Bel Nouvo's Castor DC'er
QB CTDG/Jakeala's Silky Oil/Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## victory777 (Oct 6, 2016)

Spritzed with Oyin hair dew juice and berries and sealed with Qhemet's Burdock root cream


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 6, 2016)

SM Hipo shampoo
SM Hipo Masque
DevaCurl Decadence One Condition 
Oyin Hair Dew (always smells strong )
Uncle Funky's Daughter's  Curly Magic


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 6, 2016)

Camille Rose hair milk + ajani balm + eco styler gel olive oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2016)

NW21 & Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 6, 2016)

Water rinsed
Mielle Organics Babassu oil & Mint DC
Clay mix
Diluted Kinky Curly Custard


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 7, 2016)

I purchased a sample of carols daughter hair milk to try for moisturizer,  I applied it tonight after my surge spray/  massage.

Also I'm going to start sleeping with a hair cover.  I noticed a  small section that has breakage, despite my satin pillow case. I trend to be a side sleeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2016)

NW21 & Komaza's Moku Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 7, 2016)

Netwurks21 and APB Bamboo Spray


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 7, 2016)

Good morning ladies!

Today I washed with this shampoo I got from TJ max (quite a while back) , pretty good stuff, it's lasted a long time and works well on my hair.

Anyway,  conditioned with my usual CP and a little smb.  Remembered I bought that CD sample (hair milk moisturizer) and so far,  I think I like it! My hair looks good today


----------



## victory777 (Oct 8, 2016)

My hair is currently in a Marly crochet style. Spritzed scalp with Netwurks 21 and braids with Oyin hair dew juice and berries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2016)

On Today's Episode of "As the Combos Turn"
Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo/Renpure's Pomegranate Cleansing/TMN Condition Me Softly

Cathy Howse UBH/Kj Naturals Neapolitan DC'er

BBD Stretch/Rice Bran Oil/

Hairveda's Whipped Clouds


----------



## victory777 (Oct 9, 2016)

victory777 said:


> My hair is currently in a Marly crochet style. Spritzed scalp with Netwurks 21 and braids with Oyin hair dew juice and berries.   Repeat


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2016)

NW21 & Sarenzo Creamy Oil in Pumpkin Cupcake.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 9, 2016)

I was lazy.  I just did the usual but added some Netwurks21 xcel cream on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
How's the Crochet Braid holding up Ms. Blazes?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 9, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> How's the Crochet Braid holding up Ms. Blazes?



It's looking good from afar, lol.  

One week down, 5 to go.  I'm going to try and hold on.  I didn't invest too much money but I would like to protective style @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2016)

@shawnyblazes 
Good you are getting use to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2016)

Komaza's Moku Butter and a couple swipes of Sarenzo's Creamy Oil.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 10, 2016)

Practicing to improve my implementation of the Anthony Dickey Method:

1. Cowashed with (Annabelle's) PerfectBlends Blue Agave Nectar Cleansing Conditioner

2. Shower-steamed-in Giovanni Direct Weightless Leave-in

3. Styled soaking wet hair with Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 10, 2016)

Washed cp shampoo,  conditioned with silicon mix bamboo,  rinsed added Crece pelo (left in)

Sprayed surge, aphogee provitamin, CP leave in and topped with carols daughter original hair milk (which I really, really like)

Also,  the conditioners seem to work so well,  I've stopped any combing / brushing my wash n go - so far my hair looks better with this method.


----------



## victory777 (Oct 10, 2016)

Spritzed scalp with Netwurks 21, sprayed my Crochet braids with Oyin, and oiled my scalp with a self-mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2016)

Used: Komaza's Moku & a little bit of Hairveda Whipped Clouds


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 11, 2016)

NW21 on scalp, QB Burdock Root Cream & Sarenzo Creamy Oil ( Twisted Vanilla ) on length. Used Jakeala Coffee Butter Balm on ends.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 11, 2016)

SSI Cranberry Cocktail
Sarenzo Creamy Oil - Almaretta Cookie


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 11, 2016)

Yesterday
Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave In
Siamese Twists Essential Hair Cream II
APB Butta on my ends


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 11, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used: Komaza's Moku & a little bit of Hairveda Whipped Clouds



Do you use anything else from hairveda?? I remember loving that cookie smelling oil and that candy smelling moisturizer


----------



## victory777 (Oct 12, 2016)

victory777 said:


> Spritzed scalp with Netwurks 21, sprayed my Crochet braids with Oyin, and oiled my scalp with a self-mix


Repeat


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2016)

acapnleo said:


> *Do you use anything else from hairveda?? I remember loving that cookie smelling oil and that candy smelling moisturizer *


@acapnleo

I am a Hairveda STANS.
I use almost everything (in no particular order)!
Sitirnilliah DC'er
Vatika Frosting
Whipped Clouds
Whipped Ends Hydration
CoCasta Oil
Avosoya Oil
Jardin Oil
Red Roobis Conditioner
MoistPRO Conditioner
Moist-24/7 Conditioner
Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner
Amla Cleanse Cleansing Conditioner
ACV Phinising Rinse
Green Tea Butter
Almond Glaze


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 12, 2016)

Xcel 21 and APB Bamboo spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2016)

TMN - More Moisture Creme


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 12, 2016)

DevaCurl Decadence  Poo, rinse-out conditioner, Camille Rose Naturals Aloe Whipped Butter Gel


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 12, 2016)

washed with xcel21 shampoo
(It didn't feel bad, but definitely requires conditioning after. Could be some tangles otherwise.)

Conditioned with my usual smb which immediately melted any tangles. Rinsed and added cp and left in.

Others in my daily:
Xcel21 spray
Aphogee pro vitamin
Carols daughter moisturizer ( going to buy full size) ... I know, I know... No buy, blah blah blah 

I like my hair today

Ps. Last night pulled out that ole bee mine serum... I ain't playin'


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 12, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @acapnleo
> 
> I am a Hairveda STANS.
> I use almost everything (in no particular order)!
> ...



That's what it was vatika frosting (yassss) and the whipped ends hydration. I should check those out again.

Also used some of the other stuff, but much of those items listed, I'm not aware of... I probably should leave well enough alone.

You're a pusher, aren't you???


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 12, 2016)

DC: TerraVeda Quinoa DC (first time use and really, really liked it, shockingly for this line)
Treatment: Napur Henna (3/4 cup) in 1 can of coconut milk

Trying to decide which moisturizing DC I'll use at midnight tonight after I wash out the henna. Maybe Sitrinillah.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2016)

Wore henna for 8.5 hours. Rinsed out with just water. Hair has more tint. Feels stronger. 

Feeling a little hair fatigued at the moment. Will wash this morning with DevaCurl Decadence No Poo, shower steam in One Condition, saturate with Kinky Curly Knot Today, moisturize with The Original Moxie  Shape Shifter, and style with Kinky Curly Curling Custard.


----------



## rileypak (Oct 13, 2016)

*Last night*
NW21 on my scalp
APB Daily Refresher Spray (w/ glycerin) on my ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2016)

acapnleo said:


> *You're a pusher, aren't you???*



@acapnleo 
Nope.  Just answering a question......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2016)

*On Last Night's Episode of "As The Combos Turn":*
Curls Coconut Sublime/Texture Me Naturals Condition Me Softly
AVJ/No-ni Juices
Olive Oil/Rice Bran Oil
Cathy Howse UBH/Bel Nouvo Castor DCers
BBD Stretch/Afroveda Moringa & Ginseng Detangler


----------



## victory777 (Oct 14, 2016)

Good Morning!
Netwurks Spritzed to scalp.....Oyin juice and berries to braids..oil mix to scalp to combat itchies


----------



## rileypak (Oct 14, 2016)

*This morning*
NW21 on my scalp (just the major parts since it's wash day)
APB Daily Refresher Spray (no glycerin) on my ends


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 14, 2016)

SM LP leave in + Qhemet AOHC


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 14, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> SM LP leave in + Qhemet AOHC


This sounds like a wonderful mix.  I shall try it in the future.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 14, 2016)

Spritz'd APB Refresher and then followed it with Xcel 21


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 14, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> This sounds like a wonderful mix.  I shall try it in the future.



Me when I touched my hair this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2016)

*On Yesterday's Episode of....."As The Combo Turns":*
Renpure Pomegranate Cleansing/Oyin Honey Hemp
EVOO/Rice Bran/HV's Cocasta
Cathy Howse UBH/Annabelle's White Chocolate Mousse
Afroveda's Moringa & Ginseng/Annabelle's White Chocolate Mousse


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 16, 2016)

Fun wash and go today because I tried new products and combos that felt great.

1. Wash: SM hipo poo
2. DC: NaturelleGrow Indian Clay DC (divine on my strands -- firsttime use)
3. Leave-in: CRN Curl Love Milk
4. Style: Mixture of SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie and my gel (was advised to mix the SMCES with CRN Curl Maker for amazing bombness, but had to use SM hipo gel because I'm away from home)

We'll see! It was fun experimenting. Hair feels weighed down. Feels luxurious and moisturized, though. Is uber shiny! I hope all the white disappears upon drying!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2016)

Today:
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion & Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus and Mint Scalp Butter.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 17, 2016)

Spritzd Xcel 21 followed by APB refresher and then a few drops of Soultanicals Nappucino


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Oct 17, 2016)

Oyin juices & berries
Bekura palm tapioca hair buttercream


----------



## victory777 (Oct 18, 2016)

Netwurks 21 spritzed to scalp followed by the cream. Oyin juice and berries to braids


----------



## blqcoil618 (Oct 18, 2016)

Yesterday wash day

SM purification mask and green Indian oil

Nioxin 5 Shampoo

Pureology Hydrating Shampoo

Nioxin 5 Conditioner- rinse out

Emergencia Intensive DC w/ coconut oil 

Redken Anti Snap leave in

Carols Daughter Moisture Milk

Camille Rose Curl Maker

Mane Choice Hair butter


----------



## *Champion 8675* (Oct 18, 2016)

Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream and super skinny serum.


----------



## victory777 (Oct 19, 2016)

victory777 said:


> Netwurks 21 spritzed to scalp followed by the cream. Oyin juice and berries to braids


On Repeat..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2016)

*On Last Evening's Episode of "As The Combo's Turn*:
Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo
Texture Me Natural's "Condition Me Softly"/Oyin Honey Hemp
Cathy Howse UBH/Kj Naturals Neapolitan DC'er
Pure Ghee/EVOO
CTDG/HV CoCosta Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 20, 2016)

APB refresher and Xcel21 on scalp


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 20, 2016)

Took down my two bunches and sprayed Netwurks Xcel21 on scalp.
Lightly wet my hair and smoothed on diluted KCCC.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 21, 2016)

Xcel 21 and APB Refresher


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2016)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion & TMN More Moisture Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2016)

Pure Ghee & Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo
Henna mixed with Coconut Milk
VO5 Kiwi & Lime and Organix Moroccan (for Henna Prep & Rinse Out)


----------



## victory777 (Oct 22, 2016)

victory777 said:


> On Repeat..


With Netwurks Xcel spritz 
 to scalp, followed by the cream, and oyin hair dew to braids


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Oct 22, 2016)

CRN moisture milk
Bekura palm tapioca hair buttercream


eta
Now yall got me googling Netwurks Xcel spritz. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2016)

*On an Abbreviated Episode of "As The Combo's Turn"*
Curls Coconut Sublime & TMN "Condition Me Softly"
Bask & Bloom Brahmi & QB CTDG
EVOO, Rice Bran, AVJ


----------



## frizzy (Oct 22, 2016)

For the last few weeks, I've been using HE LTR leave-in as the cream portion of LOC on blow-dried hair.  Works great!
I'm sad to have just learned that it is discontinued since I'm almost finished with the bottle.
I'll just continue to use up partial bottles of silicone leave-in products that I've had laying around _forevaaaaaa,_ since I'm on a straight hair kick right now.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 22, 2016)

Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave In
Siamese Twists Olive and Bhringraj Cream


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok, so I have discovered carol's daughter and so far, I'm a fan 

I'm using a few of her products and
Netwurks21.

My Hair is looking Good. Though I love my Dominican conditioners, I'm considering trying carol's daughter conditioners... We'll see.

I don't think I've ever committed exclusively to one line, but I might be ready to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2016)

Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint on Scalp/Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion on length.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 23, 2016)

APB refresher and Xcel21.  A tad bit of Nappucino from Soultanicals on the areas that I didn't scratch.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 23, 2016)

Xcel21 on scalp
Water and diluted KCCC on hair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 24, 2016)

Xcel 21 followed by APB Refresher.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2016)

Donna Marie - Super Buttercream x2


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 25, 2016)

I sprayed Xcel 21, then moisturized with Soultancials Almond Hair milk. sealed it in with QB ABCDEFG butter, then used Soultanicals LAID and Edge taffy on my edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2016)

@shawnyblazes

So you DID Remove those Crochets???  I thought you were kiddin'.....

Nice Bun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2016)

So Far.....
Darcy's Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 25, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> So you DID Remove those Crochets???  I thought you were kiddin'.....
> 
> Nice Bun!



I stepped into the light in the ladies room at work yesterday and saw how raggedy those things were looking and said NO! Took everything in me to get them out last night,  Saturday is wash day, LOL @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2016)

@shawnyblazes 
I know.  I read your post about your "Ladies Room" Discovery.....but for some reason I thought you were gone hold on.

I should have known better......


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 25, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I know.  I read your post about your "Ladies Room" Discovery.....but for some reason I thought you were gone hold on.
> 
> I should have known better......



My oldest son was like ...nnnooooooooo!!!  I sucked my teeth and kept cutting, LOL.  No suh!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> *My oldest son was like ...nnnooooooooo!!!  *I sucked my teeth and kept cutting, LOL.  No suh!!!



@shawnyblazes
*Cackles*  I know he did!

I can picture him doing that!


----------



## Moih Aunaturel (Oct 25, 2016)

Water washed (hot water) then avocado oil on damp hair to comb then rinsed (cold water).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 25, 2016)

Umm, I forgot I didn't detangle my hair last night.

Removed the shed hair and then sprayed Netwurks21 on the perimeter of my hair, moisturized and detangled with APB leave in and Soultanicals Almond hair milk. Sealed in with Sarenzo Body frosting   Braided up
No hold in sight tomorrow I bet.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 25, 2016)

All Shea Moisture for the first time ever:



Hipo poo, Manuka conditioner, Curl Enhancing Smoothie, Hipo gel

I ended up omitting the SMCES, the Manuka conditioner was SO moisturizing.

However, I should have kept the SMCES or gone with my original plan:



Hipo poo, Manuka conditioner, Curl Enhancing Smoothie, Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 25, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I sprayed Xcel 21, then moisturized with Soultancials Almond Hair milk. sealed it in with QB ABCDEFG butter, then used Soultanicals LAID and Edge taffy on my edges.


Nice bun @shawnyblazes !!!


----------



## victory777 (Oct 26, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I sprayed Xcel 21, then moisturized with Soultancials Almond Hair milk. sealed it in with QB ABCDEFG butter, then used Soultanicals LAID and Edge taffy on my edges.


Beautiful hair @shawnyblazes


----------



## victory777 (Oct 26, 2016)

Netwurks Xcel to scalp ...oyin hair dew to braids since I still have the crochet braids


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Candy Corn) & a few swipes of Donna Marie Super Buttercream


----------



## rileypak (Oct 27, 2016)

NW21 on my scalp
APB Daily Refresher Spray (w/ glycerin) on my ends [also redid two twists]


----------



## Anaisin (Oct 28, 2016)

Shea Moisture low porosity leave in and Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive heavy cream is the greatest combination of all time


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 28, 2016)

Xcel 21, sealed in with cream and Coco tincture.  Styled a low bun with Netwurks coconut custard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2016)

Donna Marie Super Buttercream & DB Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 28, 2016)

Yesterday I used Curl Ideal Cleansing conditioner,  Densite mask, Lait Vital, Xcel21, Nioxin scalp treatment and Herbal Essences Touchably Smooth cream


----------



## victory777 (Oct 28, 2016)

Networks Xcel to scalp, followed by Oyin hair dew to fro...sealed with Sarenzo's VaVanilla body frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2016)

Cream & Coco Tincture & Komaza's Moku Butter


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 30, 2016)

APB Ginger Hair Growth Lotion and MHC Buttery Soy on length, and Jakeala Coffee Butter Balm on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2016)

@flyygirlll2 
Cute Avi!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 30, 2016)

APB Leave In to style in bun
Jakeala Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait on ends


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 30, 2016)

Xcel 21 on scalp parts.  Soultanicals  Almond  Hair  milk  and Hairveda Cocasta to seal/twist on majority of hair.  On bang,misted APB refresher, Soultanicals Almond Hair milk  and Curly Grail styler.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Oct 30, 2016)

Water
CRN moisture milk
Bekura tapioca


----------



## victory777 (Oct 31, 2016)

Water
OYin hair dew Greg juice
QB-CTDG on ends


----------



## victory777 (Nov 1, 2016)

Cowash-As I am
As I Am leave in
Seal ends with Sarenzos creamy oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 1, 2016)

Xcel 21
Sarenzo Body Frosting to seal


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 1, 2016)

Spritzd hair with Xcel 21.  Sectioned hair and added Xcel 21 cream to ends. I then layered Soultanicals Curly Kinks tress milk and sealed it in with Hairveda Cocasta.  Twisted in big sections with Soultanicals  Coil pudding(sp)


----------



## YesToHair! (Nov 2, 2016)

Today was wash day so used loads of powder combinations!

To cleanse: 
Shikakai/Neem/Bentonite/ACV/H20 mudmix

To condition: 
Brahmi/Amla/Fenugreek/almond nut cream/AJV...had this on for 45min

Then used my holygrail M&S combination KCKT and Avo Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 2, 2016)

Sprayed Xcel 21 then added Soultanicals Knot Glide , followed by Nurcreations Bamboo serum and Hairveda Cocasta. Two ponytails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2016)

On the Most Recent Episode:
Jakeala's Beau Vert Hair Mask/Renpure Pomegranate & Mint Cleansing/Cathy Howse UBH/ Kj Naturals Coconut & Rosemary/ DC'er/ST'icals Conditioning Crème.
EVOO/Rice Bran Oil/CTDG


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 3, 2016)

Sprayed xcel 21, added xcel cream to ends, Knot Glide and sealed with Hairveda cocasta oil. Ponytail'd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2016)

QB CTDG and DB's Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2016)

BelNouvo Avocado & Shea Hair Milk sealed with Bask & Bloom Nourishing Amazon Hair and Body Butter  Nice!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2016)

Sarenzo Creamy Oil & DM Super Buttercream


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 4, 2016)

Spritz with Xcel 21, APB refresher and sealed with Hairveda cocasta oil. Two low ponytails.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 4, 2016)

NW21 on my scalp
APB Daily Refresher Spray (no glycerin) on my ends


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2016)

Okay since I don't have anytime to do  proper Dcing treatment tomorrow, I think I will do a DC on water sprayed hair overnight tonight so I can at least get something in. I am working all the way through to my cruise vacation that starts next Saturday. 

I don't think I will get to post during those 9 days so i know I will miss my sistas up in hurr while I'm gone. If I find cheap wifi somewhere, I'll check in to catch up a little. But if not, I know I will have a ton to catch up on - Sigh!!!


----------



## victory777 (Nov 4, 2016)

Water
As I Am leave in on wet hair ...sealed with Sarenzos creamy oil -candy corn


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 4, 2016)

Spritz xcel21 , APB refresher and sealed with Nurcreations bamboo serum


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2016)

I also spritzed my hair and scalp with Netwurks Excel 21 and DCing with APB Not Easily Broken and UCs overnight over the xcel 21 overnight


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 6, 2016)

Sprayed APB refresher and then QB AOHC to seal and twist into chunky twists for bed.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2016)

Tonight I used the last of the Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk with Bask & Bloom Loc & Twist Balm to seal.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 6, 2016)

Used APB's Hair Lotion and sealed it in with Siamese Twists Olive and Bhringaraj Cream for my twists


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Spritzed Xcel 21 on scalp, spritzed rose water followed by QB Amla Olive Heavy Cream on length and sealed with Komaza Supermane Strengthening Oil. Used Xcel 21 cream on ends.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 6, 2016)

Used APB Black.berry Vanilla Leave In Conditioner and APB Cherry Kukui Hair Lotion after washing. 
Sealed with APB Whipped Cupuacu Hair Butter and UNN 8-Oil Gelly


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 6, 2016)

Xcel 21, Nioxin Scalp Treatment, Herbal Essences Touchably Smooth Cream


----------



## acapnleo (Nov 6, 2016)

Washed with Netwurks21 shampoo, followed by usual shampoo to wash out the heat smell (I absolutely dislike the smell of wet flat ironed hair)

Joico moisture balm, left on

Sprayed Netwurks21 on my sides, front, and back.


----------



## blqcoil618 (Nov 7, 2016)

Wash day 

No time for prepoo

Nioxin 5 Shampoo

Pureology Hydrating Shampoo

Nioxin 5 Conditioner- rinse out

Emergencia Intensive DC w/ coconut oil 

Karen body beautiful moisture mist and sweet ambrosia leave in

Camille Rose Curl Maker

Blue magic castor oil grease
Soft and shiny twists


----------



## victory777 (Nov 7, 2016)

Oyin hair dew juice and berries
Netwurks spritzed on scalp
Sealed with APB hair creme


----------



## acapnleo (Nov 7, 2016)

Back on my Netwurks21 spray!

Today I rinsed the jmb from yesterday, used my VS conditioner. I forgot how much I used to like that conditioner and the smell.

Crece leave in, carols Daughter moisturizer and black vanilla oil spray.

The vs is still the dominant fragrance!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2016)

Tonight I used Xcel 21 Scalp Revitalizer on my scalp
S'Tan Almond Milk Drink - By the way, I hated this . It does not smell right plus it did not feel good on my hair so it's going in the trash
I sealed Bask & Bloom Loc & Twist Balm


----------



## victory777 (Nov 7, 2016)

acapnleo said:


> Back on my Netwurks21 spray!
> 
> Today I rinsed the jmb from yesterday, used my VS conditioner. I forgot how much I used to like that conditioner and the smell.
> 
> ...


I really like the VS fragrance conditioners ; I use the So sexy nourish. I usually cowash every now and then with this. This is usually on sale often!


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 7, 2016)

Last night, I used SSI Seyani and Eco Styler for a braid out.


----------



## acapnleo (Nov 7, 2016)

victory777 said:


> I really like the VS fragrance conditioners ; I use the So sexy nourish. I usually cowash every now and then with this. This is usually on sale often!



I leave mine in, it smells so good! I ended up with the white bottle because that was all they had, worked the same as I remembered though. My Hair is soft, fluffy, and smells amazing


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 8, 2016)

I sprayed a little APB refresher then Xcel 21, moisturized slightly with QB CTDG and then sealed with the QB ABCDEFG butter. Put in a ponytail bun.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 8, 2016)

This morning I used S'Tan Curly Grail with B&B Loc and Twist Balm.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 9, 2016)

Last night I sprayed Xcel 21 then APB refresher. Followed by SNBE Dream moisturizer followed by QB AOHC. 

Hair is plush today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2016)

Soultanicals Pumpkin Detox


----------



## victory777 (Nov 9, 2016)

Xcel to scalp followed by Oyin hair dew and Sealed with Sarenzo's creamy oil -Coconut pumpkin pie


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 9, 2016)

Xcel21 on my scalp, Herbal Essences Touchably Smooth on ends


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 10, 2016)

APB Refresher Spray
Soultanicals Marula Muru Moisture Guru


----------



## victory777 (Nov 10, 2016)

Water spritz
Shea moisture low po leave in
Sealed with Sarenzo's creamy oil-candy corn


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2016)

Last Night's Episode

Conditioners: VO5 Kiwi & Lime Clarifying/Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp/Claudie's Reconstructor/APB's Broccoli & Avocado Smoothing

Creams: BBD Stretch

Oils: EVOO/Cream & Coco's Tincture


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 10, 2016)

This morning

 I sprayed Xcel 21, then APB Refresher, followed by QB CTDG, low ponytail.


----------



## rileypak (Nov 10, 2016)

Just NW21 on my scalp today. 
Wash day on Sunday still has my ends feeling right


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2016)

QB CTDG


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 13, 2016)

Sprayed Xcel 21 and APB refresher on my cornrows before putting my bonnet on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2016)

Yesterday's Episode of: "As The Combo Turns":
STical's Knot Glide Slip-Slide
NG Jamaican Me Crazy Cleansing/SSI Sugar Peach
Cathy Howse UBH/Kj Naturals Coconut & Rosemary
Qhemet Biologics CTDG


----------



## blqcoil618 (Nov 14, 2016)

Wash day

Sm purification mask prepoo
Nioxin 5 Shampoo
Pureology Hydrating Shampoo
Renpure argon oil rinse out condish
Hair chemist coconut oil repair masque- soft silky hair!
Karen body beautiful  sweet ambrosia leave in- instant detangling!
Camille Rose Curl Maker
Natures blessing pomade
6 shiny moisturized braids


----------



## victory777 (Nov 14, 2016)

Oyin hair dew to hair
Xcel to scalp
APB hair creme 
Sealed with Sarenzos creamy oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 14, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Sprayed Xcel 21 and APB refresher on my cornrows before putting my bonnet on.



Repeat on same products


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2016)

BeeMine  Luscious & Sarenzo Creamy Oil


----------



## rileypak (Nov 14, 2016)

Co-cleanse with APB Blue Agave Nectar Cleansing Conditioner
Condition with Camille Rose Naturals Moroccan Pear Conditioning Custard
M&S with Camille Rose Naturals Curl Love Moisture Milk & Almond Jai Twisting Butter


----------



## victory777 (Nov 15, 2016)

SM lo po leave in applied afterbaggying with Networks Xcel on scalp
Sealed with Sarenzo's creamy oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 15, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Repeat on same products


Same.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2016)

Bel Nouvo Crème & Cream & Coco Tincture


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Nov 15, 2016)

Bekura tapioca 
CRN oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 16, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Same.



APB Refresher and Xcel21.  I'm boring, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2016)

TONIGHT:
Conditioner:  Tukka Naturals Koka Au Lait, NG Jamaican Me Crazy Cleansing, SSI Sugar Peach
DC'ers: Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair, Bekura Cacao Bark DC'er
Leave-Ins: Lawrence Ray Concepts Shake & Go/Texture Me Naturals Amla & Avocado L-I


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 16, 2016)

Spritz'd xcel21 tonight.


----------



## victory777 (Nov 17, 2016)

Xcel to scalp
Water spritz  to hair
Shea moisture lo po leave in


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 17, 2016)

Xcel 21 on my raggedy cornrows, then APB refresher.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2016)

Sarenzo's Creamy Oil in Pumpkin Pancake.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 17, 2016)

Xcel21 tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2016)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## victory777 (Nov 18, 2016)

APB hair creme 
Sarenzo's creamy oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 18, 2016)

Xcel 21 and APB Refresher


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2016)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 19, 2016)

mixed slippery elm, fenugreek, silk amino acid, panthenol with two soultanicals limited edition conditioners , SNBE conditioner and mehandi henna for a henna gloss.  Currently marinating.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 19, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> mixed slippery elm, fenugreek, silk amino acid, panthenol with two soultanicals limited edition conditioners , SNBE conditioner and mehandi henna for a henna gloss.  Currently marinating.



Rinsed. Added Etae caramel treatment and Cream and Coco spun sugar  under SM High porosity masque. Will rinse and cowash with the SM High porosity cowash, then rinse out Elucence moisture balance condish, leave in soultanicals Kinky Tress Milk to dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2016)

Cleanse: Naturelle Grow's Cleansing/DevaCurl No Poo/CRN Morrocan Pear
Treatments: Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor/Cathy Howse UBH
DC:  Tukka Naturals Le'Moka DC'er
Leave-Ins: Vitamin E Oil, QB CTDG, LRC Shake & Go


----------



## victory777 (Nov 20, 2016)

Xcel 21 to scalp
APB to braids


----------



## AkosuaBabe (Nov 20, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Hello ladies, not sure if there is a thread like this but I thought it might be really good idea to see combinations of products that you used in your hair that worked or totally bombed.
> 
> Last night I spritzed my hair Annabelles Perfect Blends Daily refresher on dry hair and then sealed/twisted with Sarenzo Bath Body and Hair Frosting.  My hair was ultra silky last night and today feels plush and cushy,
> 
> ...



I have been loving vegetable glycerin mixed with water. I use the mixture to spritz my hair especially my new growth once a day. My hair s soft,moisturized and easy to detangle.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 20, 2016)

APB Hair Lotion
Siamese Twists Cupuacu Hair Butter
Did medium twists with SM Raw Shea and Cupuacu Gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 20, 2016)

Added a bunch of barely filled deep conditioners I had laying around. Rinsed after 3 hours.  Detangled with Soultanicals Knot Glide under running water and ponytailed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2016)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion/Komaza Moku Scalp Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 21, 2016)

Took my damp ponytails down, moisturized with Soultanicals Curly Kinks Tress Milk, put back into two low ponytails.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 21, 2016)

Since the Jamaican Mango and Lime Transition Creme released sheds from my coils, I decided to finger-detangle with it like a rinse-out conditioner. Oh snap! Sheds slid out of my hair even though it did not feel slippery. I actually had the urge to grab a comb; I never had that urge, ever. After rinsing it out, I used my castor oil mix, mainly to override that cloying scent of the creme.

Technically, I am allergic to this stuff due to the sweet almond and argan oils in it (the tops of my ears are warm), but I will keep using it until I can find something else. I do not put it on my scalp; maybe I will cover my scalp and ears first with castor oil before using it again.


----------



## victory777 (Nov 21, 2016)

victory777 said:


> Xcel 21 to scalp
> APB to braids


Repeat


----------



## blqcoil618 (Nov 21, 2016)

Sm purification mask green Indian oil -detangled with comb

Nioxin 5 Shampoo

Pureology Hydrating Shampoo- very moisturizing

Pureology hydrating conditioner- love the tingle and softness

Hair chemist coconut oil repair masque- soft silky hair!

Karen body beautiful  sweet ambrosia leave in- instant detangling!

Camille Rose Curl Maker- trying to use this up, I don't like it 

Natures blessing pomade


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 22, 2016)

put QB ABCDEFG butter on my edge line , brushed lightly, flat twisted my bang, ponytailed bunned the back,

This morning sprayed Xcel 21 and APB refresher on hair, then QB ABCDEFG butter on back of hair and brushed back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2016)

My Honey Child Type4 Hair Cream


----------



## victory777 (Nov 22, 2016)

APB hair refresher in Pink Sugar to braids
Xcel 21 to scalp


----------



## victory777 (Nov 23, 2016)

victory777 said:


> APB hair refresher in Pink Sugar to braids
> Xcel 21 to scalp


Repeat


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 23, 2016)

Last night APB Blowout creme, and slightly blow dryer action to stretch my hair some.

This morning QB ABCDEFG butter and brushed back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
Your Hair turned out nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2016)

My Combo this a.m. is: Tukka Naturals Café Au Lait Detangler & Saran Wrap.


----------



## victory777 (Nov 25, 2016)

victory777 said:


> Repeat


Xcel 21 to scalp
APB refresher to crochet braids


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 25, 2016)

Last night QB ABCDEFG butter and then sprayed Xcel 21. Braided

Took down this morning and fluffed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2016)

Marie Dean Yogurt Smoothie in White Tea


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 25, 2016)

About to wash my hair now since my straight style from Sunday is swollen.

Starting with Soultanicals Knot Sauce just because I want to try it.
Washing with Curl Junkie gentle cleansing shampoo
Curl Junkie Repair Me protein conditioner
Curl Rehab as leave in (topped with my oil mix)
Moroccanoil Curl Cream for styling

I brought my wetline gel just in case.

ETA: sitting here with wet curly hair and a broken blow dryer. Dad's had it forever, looks like a blow dryer from the 1980's. My sister is bringing me hers.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 30, 2016)

Soultanicals Knot Sauce to detangle wet hair
As I Am Cleansing pudding (Hated it) & Chagrin Valley Ayurvedic Herb shampoo bar
Curl Junkie Repair Me protein conditioner
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab as leave in (topped with my oil mix)
Camille Rose Curl Maker


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 30, 2016)

A little APB Blowout cream and brushed hair back into a low ponytail bun.


----------



## victory777 (Nov 30, 2016)

Xcel to scalp
APB to crochet braids


----------



## acapnleo (Nov 30, 2016)

Xcel 21 cream... My Hair is straight.

In another few days, I'll be relaxed!
Kinda nervous... But excited!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2016)

As the Combo's Turn:
Sarenzo Clay Wash
Cathy Howse UBH, Le'Moka, Oyin Honey Hemp
Rice Bran, ED JBCO


----------



## victory777 (Dec 1, 2016)

Xcel 21 spritzed on scalp
APB refresher spray in Pink Sugar to braids


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 1, 2016)

SM Kids Mango Conditioner
Camille Rose Almond Jai twist cream
Mane Choice oil to seal


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 1, 2016)

Used a little of APB Blowout cream and bunned


----------



## Philippians413 (Dec 1, 2016)

Oyin Hair Dew + Schecentit's Marshmallow Herbal Cream all over, 
Shescentit's Coriander and Fig Hair Balm on my edges and ends


----------



## blqcoil618 (Dec 1, 2016)

Wash day
Ors hair repair nourishing conditioner- instant detangling
Nioxin 5 Shampoo
Pureology Hydrating Shampoo- very moisturizing
Pureology hydrating conditioner- love the tingle and softness
Hair chemist macadamia oil repair masque- soft silky hair!
Redken anti snap
World of curls activator gel
Natures blessing pomade

Large twist dried extremely soft and moisturized 
Postpartum shedding almost over.....I will finish nioxin shampoo(my baby is 6 months old!)


----------



## vevster (Dec 1, 2016)

Friday plan
Cowash w As I Am and SM Pro cowash
Condition with SM manuka Honey rinse out
L SM raw Shea detangler or Naturelle Grow
O Jakeala Beau Vert oil
C SM hibiscus styling milk
CR Curlmaker or the DevaCurl defining Gel


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 1, 2016)

Xcel21 on scalp at my front loose section (my hair is still up in one, with a fringe/bang). Water and diluted KCCC on fringe and loose ends.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 2, 2016)

victory777 said:


> Xcel 21 spritzed on scalp
> APB refresher spray in Pink Sugar to braids


Repeat


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 2, 2016)

QB CTDG,  followed by Hairveda Cocasta oil and then brushed into a ponytail. Braided bang.


 Repeated this morning, unbraided bang.


----------



## acapnleo (Dec 2, 2016)

Omg my scalp is itchy!!!

I don't know if it's the xcel cream or the fact that my scalp knows need to minimize scratching for my relaxer that I'm planning... This was so annoying back in my relaxer days! 

Btw, the cream has been excellent for laying down my edges and imparts a nice shine too!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 4, 2016)

Soultanicals Knot Sauce to detangle wet hair
Chagrin Valley Ayurvedic Herb shampoo bar
Curl Junkie Beauticurls Strengthening conditioner
Hair Rules curly whip in the shower on soaking wet hair

I like that it dries basically as long as it looks wet but I should have used my Curl Rehab underneath.  It dried harder than I prefer.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 4, 2016)

Shea Moisture LP leave in
Eco styler krystal
Belnouvo Sweet potato butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2016)

ED JBCO & CRN's Cranberry Hair Lotion


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 7, 2016)

LRC's shake n' go and Oyins Hair dew 
Used this combo on Saturday and did nothing but misted my scalp with NW21 as I usually do daily. My hair is still moisturized as we speak. I think I may use this combo again after I do my mid week routine today


----------



## victory777 (Dec 7, 2016)

APB refresher in Fruit loops
Soultanticals It's knot butta 
Sealed with MHC type 3 cream


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 7, 2016)

Last night, sprayed with Xcel 21, then added Curl Origin  coconut kukui moisturizing curl cocktail, sealed with CO coconut kukui curl enhancing moisture butter.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 8, 2016)

Spritz'd with Xcel 21.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2016)

*On last night's episode of "As The Combos Turn":*
Eden's Body Work Coconut Cowash/SSI's Sugar Peach
Cathy Howse UBH/BoBeam's Rootz Ice
Red Palm/Pure Ghee/JBCO/QB's CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2016)

Today:
QB CTDG/EDJBCO


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 8, 2016)

Soultanicals Knot Sauce to detangle wet hair
Chagrin Valley Ayurvedic Herb shampoo bar
Komaza Protein Treatment
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab (leave in) 
Wetline gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 8, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Soultanicals Knot Sauce to detangle wet hair
> Chagrin Valley Ayurvedic Herb shampoo bar
> Komaza Protein Treatment
> Curl Junkie Curl Rehab (leave in)
> Wetline gel



Youre not having any problem in NYC with the wetline @naturalmanenyc


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 8, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Youre not having any problem in NYC with the wetline



No, not yet at least.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 8, 2016)

APB moisturizing conditioner in Vanilla pound cake to fro
Sealed with MHC Type 3 creme


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 8, 2016)

Used APB Refresher Spray, APB Hair Cream, and Jakeala Shea Amla Hemp Castor Parfait on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2016)

QB's CTDG and Cream & Coco's Cranberry Sugar Cookie Hair Oil


----------



## victory777 (Dec 12, 2016)

Cowash w/ As I Am cowash
Shea Moisture Low porosity leave in
Sealed with Sarenzo's body oil-warm vanilla sugar


----------



## mayoo (Dec 12, 2016)

Water and Shea butter


----------



## niknakmac (Dec 12, 2016)

Yesterday 
deep conditioned/pre poo with shea moisture superfruit mask

wash with CHI keratin shampoo - I thought this shampoo stripped my hair but since I was prepping for a blow out I used it and did not wash again with something more moisturizing

Condition Chi Keratin Conditioner - This conditioner felt really good and I think it absorbed into my hair well

I would use these two Chi products again to blow dry and flat iron.  They seemed to help make my hair very soft and very straight.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 12, 2016)

I had a hair appointment today but it was cancelled last minute.

I have a work holiday luncheon tomorrow so I did my hair:

Soultanicals Knot Sauce to detangle wet hair
Chagrin Valley Ayurvedic Herb shampoo bar
Alter Ego garlic masque under steamer
Castor oil
Wetline gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 12, 2016)

Spritzd Xcel 21.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2016)

Camille Rose Naturals Cranberry Hair Milk & Cream & Coco's Cranberry Cookie Hair Oil.

'Tis Da' Season to get all Your Seasonal Scents On!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 12, 2016)

@shawnyblazes
Are you seeing results with Xcel 21?  It is like Megatek?


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 12, 2016)

qb ctdg and alphabet butter


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 20, 2016)

APB Refresher Spray
Siamese Twists Essential II Leave In Cream
SSI Macadamia Fixing Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2016)

NW 21 Cream & Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 20, 2016)

LRC and QB BRBC on length and Tailored Beauty Everything Butter on ends.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 21, 2016)

naturalmanenyc said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Are you seeing results with Xcel 21?  It is like Megatek?



I didn't see this tag so forgive me for the late reply. I never used megatek. BUT, YES I am receiving great results with the Xcel 21.  Ive been gaining an inch a month with steady use. The last month I slacked off a bit.

I had a broken off piece of hair in the front of my head that was at eyebrow level  July 25th stretched, Nov 18th (I think), that piece of hair is on its way to the bottom of my nose( another inch or so).  I will be using it steadily all of 2017


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 21, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> I didn't see this tag so forgive me for the late reply. I never used megatek. BUT, YES I am receiving great results with the Xcel 21.  Ive been gaining an inch a month with steady use. The last month I slacked off a bit.
> 
> I had a broken off piece of hair in the front of my head that was at eyebrow level  July 25th stretched, Nov 18th (I think), that piece of hair is on its way to the bottom of my nose( another inch or so).  I will be using it steadily all of 2017



No problem, I've missed a lot of tags.  Not always sure it works as well as quote notifications.

Amazing results!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2016)

NW21 & SSI Cranberry Cocktail


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 21, 2016)

After a quick morning cowash, I did the LCO method by applying Cantu Leave-In, Camille Rose Almond Jai twist and then Mane Choice Growth Oil. 

To refresh my hair misted my hair with H2O+Conditioner and applied Shea Moisture Kids Mango & Carrot conditioner. 

Great combos.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 22, 2016)

APB Hair refresher in Fruit Loops all week to flat twists


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 22, 2016)

Spritz'd Xcel 21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2016)

NW21 Creme & HBCO


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 23, 2016)

APB Refresher Spray
APB Cupuacu Hair Lotion


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2016)

Grapeseed oil and rosemary oil on my scalp
Herbal Essences Bombshell babe cream on ends


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 24, 2016)

Same ole Same

Xcel 21, last night and this morning


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 28, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Same ole Same
> 
> Xcel 21, last night and this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2016)

Today:
Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo w/EVCO
DevaCurl No Poo & Eden's Coconut Cowash
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar, Cathy Howse UBH & MHC's Honey Hair Mask
Grapeseed Oil & DB's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2016)

Xcel 21 with APB MOisturizing Lotion and Rusk Deep Shine Oil to seal


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Dec 29, 2016)

victory777 said:


> Water
> As I Am leave in on wet hair ...sealed with Sarenzos creamy oil -candy corn


Sorry if you've already mentioned this, but how do you like the As I Am leave in? I can't decide between that, "the moisture milk", or the "so much moisture". I definitely think I want to stay away from whichever one has glycerine. I can't remember which one that is.....


----------



## victory777 (Dec 29, 2016)

AriellePatrice said:


> Sorry if you've already mentioned this, but how do you like the As I Am leave in? I can't decide between that, "the moisture milk", or the "so much moisture". I definitely think I want to stay away from whichever one has glycerine. I can't remember which one that is.....


Hello! I've only tried the As I Am leave-in. It does contain glycerin in the ingredient list. It's moisturizing and a nice scent, but it won't be a repurchase for me. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 29, 2016)

boring, I know. LOL  ( same ole same, Xcel morning and night)

I'm off Friday, so I might take my hair down and get it mini braided at the African braiding salon. We will see about the braiding part but its coming down!


----------



## victory777 (Dec 29, 2016)

Xcel to scalp
APB hair refresher in Fruit loop to my flat twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2016)

NW21 Creme and HBCO


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 29, 2016)

SheaMoisture Raw Shea Restorative Conditioner + Afroveda Hempseed Lock Twist & Roll butter on ends


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 29, 2016)

Just a little Networks on my scalp.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 30, 2016)

I prepood with Jakeala Honey pre shampoo butter, shampood with Xcel 21 shampoo, conditioned with Jakeala Beau Vert Masque.  Moisturized and sealed with CR naturals leave in collection.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 31, 2016)

Before bed last night, spritzed with Xcel 21.

This morning, spritzed with Xcel 21 and sealed with Hairveda Cocasta oil.


----------



## victory777 (Dec 31, 2016)

victory777 said:


> Xcel to scalp
> APB hair refresher in Fruit loop to my flat twists


Repeat


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2017)

*Saturday:*
J.Monique Naturals Bentonite & Rhassoul - Pre-Rx on dry Hair
As I Am Cococnut Cowash/Curl Junkie's Argan & Olive
Henna mixed with Indigo = Hendigo
*Sunday:*
BoBeam's Buttercream/BoBeam's Rootz ICE
ED JBCO/LRC Shake & Go and QB's CTDG


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 2, 2017)

Washed with tresemme flawless curls shampoo and conditioner. Then used alikay naturals dulce hydrating curl lotion and alikay naturals aloe berry styling gel. I'm under the dryer now. I will post pictures in the fall/winter wash n go thread when it's dry. I got the alikay naturals in my curlmart haul a couple a weeks ago.  It' smells heavenly and looks great so far.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 3, 2017)

Last night Xcel and Jakeala Moisture punch body butter.  

Tonight, APB Simple Hair cream and Pineapple Styling cream sealed with QB Abcdefgh butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2017)

A thin layer of NW21 Creme & MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 5, 2017)

I was attempting to wash tonight but sleep was calling my name so all I did was add Shescentit Curl Moist.

Tomorrow, I'll rinse it out, shampoo with Xcel 21 and go from there.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 6, 2017)

NW21 on scalp 
APB Mat.cha Gr.een Tea Spray on ends


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 6, 2017)

I used Spray Xcel21 on scalp and cream on ends, then moisture mix and oil blend.


----------



## victory777 (Jan 6, 2017)

victory777 said:


> Xcel to scalp
> APB hair refresher in Fruit loop to my flat twists


Repeat


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2017)

NW21 Creme on Scalp/Sarenzo's Creamy Oil on Length


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 6, 2017)

DIY moisture mix on length, Xcel21 on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2017)

Sarenzo's Clay Wash, Curl Junkie's Argan & Olive
EVOO, ED JBCO
Lawrence Ray's Concept Shake & Go and Texture Me Natural's Avocado & Amla


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 9, 2017)

I spritzd with Xcel 21 spray, then Curl Origin Coconut Kukui moisturizing  curl cocktail and then sealed with Hairveda Cocasta.

 Braids are super soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2017)

NW21 & DB's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 9, 2017)

AbsyBlvd said:


> DIY moisture mix on length, Xcel21 on scalp.



Repeated this today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 10, 2017)

Ill be cowashing with Jane Carter creamy cleanser and then using CO coconut kukui curl cocktail and JC curl defining cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2017)

NW21 Creme & DB's Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 10, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> Ill be cowashing with Jane Carter creamy cleanser and then using CO coconut kukui curl cocktail and JC curl defining cream.


Cowashed with JC creamy cleanser.  Conditioned with Jakeala sweet honey thang and Bobeam condish applied SNBE dream cream and Hairveda cocasta oil.  

Will spritz with Xcel 21 when hair is dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2017)

Used a few swipes of NW21 Creme & Siamese Twists Red Raspberry Henna Hair Creme.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 12, 2017)

Xcel 21 and Jane Carter Grow hair,  Shescentit Cranberry Cocktail sealed in with QB AOHC

 Hair so soft it should be illegal.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 12, 2017)

I misted Palo Santo EO+Rosewater + Oyin Handmade's Grg Juice all over scalp and hair. Then added a tiny amount of Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee to one "old" section of twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2017)

NW21 and Cranberry Cookie Clouds (Creme & Coco)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 15, 2017)

Bump


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2017)

*Yesterday:*
Pre-Poo: ST'icals KG
Rinse Outs: WEN Pomegranate/Final R:O CJ's Argan & Olive
Oils: JBCO, EVOO, EVCO
DC'ers: Cathy Howse UBH (under Dryer)/Sarenzo's Pumpkin (under Steamer)
Leave-In's: ED JBCO/TMN Amala & Avocado


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2017)

*Today*:
SSI Cranberry Cocktail *L *(Lotion)
NW21 Creme* C* (Creme)
Bekura's Java Bean *O* (Oil)


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Jan 15, 2017)

Jane Carter revitalizing leave in
Camille Rose Naturals hair milk
A tiny bit of Shea Moisture kids curling butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2017)

NW21 and DB's Coconut & Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 16, 2017)

Saturday, SM curling souffle under APB pineapple styling custard.  

Sunday, nada.  


Today, i will be washing. Ill come back later with items used.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Today, i will be washing. Ill come back later with items used.*


@shawnyblazes
YAY!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 16, 2017)

APB UCS
Clay
DIY Aloe moisture lotion on ends
KCCC
Xcel21 on eyebrows.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 17, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> YAY!



Well, I prepood with Bobeam revive condish. Shampood with Soultancials poo bar.  Conditioned with Elucence conditioner.  Styled with JC curl defining cream.   

Added Xcel 21 and JC grow hair when dried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2017)

NW21 and SSI's Cranberry Cocktail


----------



## tolly (Jan 18, 2017)

mixed shea butter ( coconut oil and palm kernel oil) applied on towel dried hair, hours later KCKT on almost dry hair. My hair feels very soft, this combination is a winner


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 18, 2017)

APB refresher spray on lower length.
Xcel21 on scalp.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 18, 2017)

.cowashed with JC co cleanser. Conditioned with Elucence conditioner.  Moisturized with SM curling souffle and sealed with APB Pineapple styling custard


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2017)

Netwurks Xcel 21 and my special oil blend on my scalp, Sarenzo's creamy oil on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2017)

Oils:
WEN Pomegranate Oil
EV CO
EV OO
ED JBCO

DC'ers:
Cathy Howse UBH
PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie

Rinse Outs:
WEN Pomegranate Cleansing Conditioner
CJ's Argan & Olive (final r/o)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 19, 2017)

I prepood with Jakeala Sweet Honey thang topped with Shescentit Curl Moist, rinsed and added Curl Origin  Leave in ,topped with Soultancial Gel Coil pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2017)

Oils: Wen Pomegranate Oil, EVOO, EVCO, ED JBCO
R/O's: Wen Pomegranate Cleansing Conditioner/CRN Moroccan Pear & Argan Conditioner
DC'ers: Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair/Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie
Leave-In: Texture Me Naturals Banana Styler


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 20, 2017)

Prepood with Jakeala Beau Vert and Bobeam revive condish.  Shampood with Soultanicals Poo bar. Conditioned with TMN condition me softly. Leave in from Curl Origin topped with Jakeala Moisture Punch. Sealed with Soultancials Gel lo coil pudding.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 21, 2017)

On the little one today I used Curl Origins manic mango soft curls leave in, sealed with CRN Honey and then Hello Curly gel.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 21, 2017)

I sprayed Xcel 21 earlier and some JC grow hair.  Debating if I should wash tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2017)

NW21 Crème and Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## vevster (Jan 21, 2017)

I tested Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt Mouisturizer and love it!  Gave fab shine and is extremely slippery going over her hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2017)

Yesterday:
WEN Pomegranate Oil/EVOO/Sw.eet Al.mond Oil/HBCO
V05 Kiwi/Afroveda Neroli & Goats Milk Conditioner
Cathy Howse UBH/(Sarenzo's Pumpkin/BoBeam's Rootz Ice - tryna' use these up)
NW21/BBD Stretch/SSI's Cranberry Cocktail


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2017)

Today:
NW21 & Siamese Twists Raspberry Henna Hair Creme


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 25, 2017)

Put JC Creamy Cleanser on dry braids, rinsed with warm water, added TMN Condition Me softly, rinsed, added NG Banana Pre poo treatment, sealed with QB AOHC , and then miss Jessies Multicultural styler.

currently air drying at work.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 25, 2017)

QB ohhb, ctdg and ah&tb.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 25, 2017)

Soultanicals knot glide (really liking this stuff)
Ayurvedic shampoo bar
Komaza protein treatment (on now)
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab
not sure about styler yet (probably tomorrow anyway).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2017)

Oils: W.E.N. Pomegranate Hair Oil/EV OO/HBCO
R/O's: As I Am Coconut Cowash Final R/O: Afroveda's Neroli & Neem Conditioner
Treatment: Mission:Condition's Caramel Treatment
DC'er: W.E.N. Pomegranate Re-Moist
Leave-In: LRC Shake & Go and BM Lucious


----------



## mayoo (Jan 25, 2017)

Water and apricot oil


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2017)

Tonight I used APB Moisturizing Hair Creme in Cookie Dough fragrance sealed in with SSI Coriander Fig Balm


----------



## Saga (Jan 26, 2017)

Surge 14 on my scalp
Mane n Tail detangler
Sealed with food grade virgin coconut oil


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 26, 2017)

Xcel21 on hairline, followed by water and diluted Kinky Curly Custard


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2017)

NW21 & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (Pumpkin Spice)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 26, 2017)

Cowashed with Jakeala Sweet Honey thang topped with Shescentit Curl Moist.  Rinsed and added Hello Curlies Fluffy styler


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2017)

NW21 Creme & SSI's Cranberry Cocktail


----------



## Bibliophile (Jan 27, 2017)

Last night - Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobab Thickening Growth Milk (discontinued formula) + Divya Kesh Taila Neelibrigahdi oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2017)

Cleanse (Corners): As I Am Coconut, Sarenzo's Clay Wash, DevaCurl No Poo
Oils: WEN Pomegranate, EV OO, HBCO
DC'ers: Cathy Howse UBH, Jakeala's Dope, Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang
R/O's: CRN Moroccan Pear & Argan, CJ's Argan & Olive
Creams: CJ's Smoothing Lotion, C&C Cotton Candy Clouds (Cranberry Cookie)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2017)

NW21 Spritz & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2017)

NW21 Spritz, BN Red Velvet Moisture Butter & HBCO


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 5, 2017)

NW21, water, diluted KCCC.


----------



## CityGirl (Feb 5, 2017)

As I Am Coconut CoWash, Infusium 23 Moisture Replenesher, As I Am Double Butter Cream (love this product to death!!!) and Coconut oil.  This is my regimen most of the time except for rotating the conditioners for Cowashing.  The Double Butter Cream is the perfect moisturizing product for everyday in my opinion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2017)

*Oils:* EV CO EV OO HV's Ayosoya, HBCO
*R/O's:* Jakeala FlaxMallow Cleansing Conditioner/Okay JBCO & Argan Conditioner
*DC'ers:* BBD Stretch/Inashi's Mango Hemp Restorative DC'er
*L-I:* LRC Shake & Go/CJ's Smoothing Lotion/MD's Yogurt Smoothie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2017)

NW21 Spritz & Jakeala's Coconut Milk


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 6, 2017)

what is this NW21?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 6, 2017)

GeorginaSparks said:


> what is this NW21?



netwurks 21 revitalizer


----------



## mayoo (Feb 6, 2017)

Water


----------



## gorgeoushair (Feb 6, 2017)

Caviar Curls detangling spray leave in
Nekeshea Butter in lovespell


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2017)

NW21 & HBCO


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 8, 2017)

DCing with APB PMM, and coconut and avocado oils on ends.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 8, 2017)

Washed with Giovanni clarifying shampoo; dc'ed with Claudie's normalizing condish followed by Crece Pelo; Kimmy-tube leave in topped with APB Powerhouse oil and topped with mineral oil; completed with HQS Hair Putty, the anti-gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2017)

NW21 & Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 9, 2017)

Sprayed APB bamboo spray sealed with Haitian Black castor oil and Jakeala moisture punch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2017)

Today:
Oils: EV CO, EV OO, HBCO
R/O Cleanser: Hydroquench Systems Coconut & Lime
DC'ers: C&C Spun Sugar Reconstructor and CD's Black Vanilla Smoothie DC'er
Leave-In: LRC Shake & Go and Texture Me Naturals Amla & Avocado Leave-In


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 10, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> Sprayed APB bamboo spray sealed with Haitian Black castor oil and Jakeala moisture punch.


Repeated this morning.   Have to figure out what Im going to do tomorrow if I dont do OT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2017)

Siamese Twist's Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Creme & HB CO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 14, 2017)

Washed with SM Argan oil and Almond milk shampoo conditioned with Shescentit Curl Moist added Shescentit Cranberry cocktail mxed with SM Argan and Almond milk blow out creme/ Madam CJ walker brassica seed oil.  Currently drying in twists


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Feb 14, 2017)

I sprayed my scalp with Xcel21 and used Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in Repair Cream and Oyin Handmade whipped pudding for my braid out...great curl definition.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 14, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> Washed with SM Argan oil and Almond milk shampoo condtioned with Shescentit Curl Moist added Shescentit Cranberry cocktail mxed with SM Argan and Almond milk blow out creme/ Madam CJ walker brassica seed oil.  Currently drying in twists


Have you tried any of the other Madam CJ Walker products?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 14, 2017)

naturalyogini said:


> Have you tried any of the other Madam CJ Walker products?


No.  This is the first.  I received it from Influenster to review.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 14, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> No.  This is the first.  I received it from Influenster to review.


I got an itsy bitsy sample of the deep conditioner from Sephora. My ends loved it. I just can't pull the trigger for the price.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 14, 2017)

Co washed with CJ DF. Mixed CD rhassoul DC and Inahsi DC together since they are meh on their own. Worked out OK. Next I'll add acv, honey and molasses to the CD DC.  
Added acv to the Inahsi leave in. Perfect. This last batch I purchased was making my hair dry and frizzy. The acv made my hair juicy. Twisted with sample of Hairveda whipped cream and CD hairmilk butter. So far fat juicy twists.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 14, 2017)

naturalyogini said:


> I got an itsy bitsy sample of the deep conditioner from Sephora. My ends loved it. I just can't pull the trigger for the price.



This sample of the brassica oil was really watery, which is weird BUT I added it to my leave in with that crème and my hair is drying really soft. It usually dries soft with the Shescentit alone but its a little more so today. I'll continue to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2017)

NW21 & DB's Ecalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 14, 2017)

Style (Twists)
Liquid Leave-In: 4oz Oyin Handmade Greg Juice, 2oz Rose Water, 6oz Distilled H2O + ½ Tbsp. SM Peace Rose Complex conditioner
Oyin Handmade Whipped Shea (unscented) on ends
Vidya Kesh Taila Neelibrighadi oil on scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2017)

NW21 & BN's Deep Moisture Hair Creme (in Red Velvet Cake)


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 15, 2017)

Oyin hair dew + Xtreme wetline gel


----------



## Bibliophile (Feb 16, 2017)

Oyin Handmade Go Tea moisture mist + Nature's Blessings Hair Pomade on crown, edges and nape


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2017)

Oils: EV CO, EV OO, ED JBCO

R/O's: WEN W.h.i.te Pu.mpk.in & HV's Moist 24/7

DC'ers:  Cathy Howse UBH, CD's B.la.ck V.ani.lla Sm.oot.hie

L-I's: CJ Sm.oo.thing Lotion


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Feb 16, 2017)

QB ohhb, ctdg and ah&tb.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Feb 20, 2017)

Suave Naturals Coconut Conditioner and LA Looks Extreme Sport Gel on a third day wash and go.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 21, 2017)

Last night and this morning. Xcel 21 and Hairveda Cocasta oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2017)

NW21 Spritz & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Feb 21, 2017)

Just Nutiva red palm oil in preparation for wash day tomorrow.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 21, 2017)

NW21, water, diluted KCCC, jojoba and grapeseed oils.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 22, 2017)

Xcel 21 followed by Haitian black castor oil, and JC Grow hair.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Feb 22, 2017)

Fresh wash and go:

Suave Deep Moisture Shampoo
Maui Moisture Strength & Anti-Breakage Agave Hair Mask
Suave Tropical Coconut Conditioner
LA Looks Extreme Sport Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2017)

NW21 & DB Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 23, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> Xcel 21 followed by Haitian black castor oil, and JC Grow hair.


on repeat.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 24, 2017)

This morning, Xcel21, followed by HBCO. When I get home right before bed I will repeat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2017)

Tonight's Combo:
WEN Pomegranate Remoist on Dry Hair + Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap, Satin Cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2017)

Today's Wash Day:
*Oils:* EV CO, EV OO, ED JBCO
*DC'ers:* WEN Pomegranate Remoist, Cathy Howse UBH, CD B.la.ck V.ani.lla Sm.oothie
*R/O's:* WEN Pomegranate Cleansing Conditioner, Hairveda's Moist 24/7
*Stylers:* Lawrence Ray Concepts Shake & Go, Curl Junkie's Smoothie Lotion


----------



## Ayesha81 (Feb 25, 2017)

Roller set:
Redken all soft shampoo
Design Essentials almond butter conditioner
Salerm 21 leave in conditioner
Paul Mitchell conditioning foam


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2017)

NW21 & Komaza's Moku Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2017)

This a.m. = NW21 & Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Hair Creme
This p.m. = NW21 & Sarenzo's Creamy Oil (A.ppl.e C.i.d.er)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 28, 2017)

Just HBCO today.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Mar 1, 2017)

Suave Essentials Ocean Breeze Conditioner and Nutiva red palm oil


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 1, 2017)

NW21 on hairline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2017)

EVOO & WEN Pomegranate Oils


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 23, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2017)

ooh today I used everything! I put grapeseed oil, lavender, rosemary and peppermint oil on my scalp, I washed with Uncurly Keratin finishing shampoo, dcing with Kerastase Masquintense and later I'll blowdry with Herbal Essences Bombshell cream and Chi Silk Infusion.


----------



## Curls&Justice417 (Mar 26, 2017)

I washed with the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey shampoo and marque.

For leave ins I used the As I Am leave in, distilled water/avj mixture, Shea Moisture high porosity elixir, and As I Am Double Butter Cream.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Mar 26, 2017)

CFCG activator gel and Oyin bsp


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Silk Elements Pre-Cleanse Scalp Treatment (applied via color applicator bottle)
Sheaterra Rosemary Carrot Seed Moroccan Rhassoul Mud-Poo
Komaza Protein Hair Strengthener
(skipped Camille Rose Naturals Coonut Water Hair Penetrating Treatment because the mud-poo was so moisturizing)
Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion
Curl Prep Curl Crush Around the Way Gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 27, 2017)

yesterday I put a little Xcel 21 on my scalp.  Im slacking.

today, I will probably use Cantu ACV line and then some Xcel 21 and HBCO


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 27, 2017)

Qhemet AOHC + Wetline gel


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 27, 2017)

Anaisin said:


> Qhemet AOHC + Wetline gel



My hair isn't fully dry yet but this is up there with SM LP leave in + wetline gel. The parts of my hair that are dry are bouncing and moist feeling. Zero crunch, shine and definition

I honestly just ruined it by putting this beanie over it but I was not about to go outside with that cool air breezing on my wet scalp. Could've wore my bonnet under the hat but oh well


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Mar 27, 2017)

-Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Style Setter and Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade
-Xcel21 on my scalp


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 28, 2017)

Co wash: Softee cholesterol
Leavein Aunt Jackie Quench
Moisturizer: Curl Max
Gel: Eco coconut

This combo left my hair feeling great and flake free after the gel cast was broken!


----------



## naturalpride (Mar 28, 2017)

I moisturized with Qhemet Moringa Tea Conditioning Gee and sealed with Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt Moisturizer.


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 29, 2017)

Camille Rose Fresh Curl + Ajani balm + Wetline gel


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 29, 2017)

NONE! For the THIRD DAY IN A ROW. This high puff is hydrated, moisturized, and defined. Wash day's combo is a winner!


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 30, 2017)

This baby right here hit it out of the park. It gave me a well defined perm rod that is soft and moisturized. A little goes a long way. This replaces my beloved ORS Hair Pudding.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 30, 2017)

Cantu Beauty ACV dry cow ash and HBCO


----------



## GGsKin (Mar 31, 2017)

Last night
NW21 on scalp, water on hair. I really need to wash it tomorrow, just thinking of my poor scalp...urrgh.


----------



## *Champion 8675* (Mar 31, 2017)

*•Water*
*•Sweet almond oil*
*•Camille Rose Naturals Almond Jai Twisting Butter*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 4, 2017)

Just Xcel  21 today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2017)

Yesterday:
QB's BRBC and a couple swipes of Hairveda Almond Glaze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2017)

Today's Combo's:
Rinse: AVJ, AVG, EVOO, EVCO 
Rinse: Guava Leaf Tea
Conditioners: HQS Coconut & Lime Cleansing/CRN's Moroccan Pear & Argan Custard
DC'ers: AE Garlic and then MJ's SSBT
Leave-Ins: EQyss Avocado Mist, QB's BRBC and CD's Mimosa


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 5, 2017)

NW21 on scalp, water on hairline.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Apr 10, 2017)

S curl no drip...and JBCO...my hair is happy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 10, 2017)

*Cowash/DC/detangler: *SM High Porosity Moisture-seal Masque (amazing!)
*Scalp cleanser: *SM Clear Start Shampoo (professional line; discontinued)
*Leave-in/detangler:* Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion (super slippery . . . excellent at detangling and smoothing)
*Styler:* Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Style Setter


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2017)

Last night I used NG Hibiscus and Honey Leave-in under QB CTDG and MHC Type 4 Hair Cream. Tonight I put a little of Inahsi's Aloe-Hibiscus Leave-in on the front of my hair and it felt amazing. I finished up the NG Leave-in last night.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 11, 2017)

Yesterday, Xcel 21 and HBCO.

These crochet braids are holding on by their chinny chin chin. I have to make it to Resurrection Sunday and then I can take them out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2017)

Been using a combo of: 
Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt & Alikay Naturals Botanicals


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Apr 11, 2017)

Shampoo: Suave Sleek Shampoo
Conditioner: Silicon Mix Intensive Hair Deep Treatment
Leave In Conditioner: Herbal Essences Shine Conditioner
Oil: OGX Lavender Luminescent Platinum Penetrating Oil


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Apr 12, 2017)

HaveSomeWine said:


> Shampoo: Suave Sleek Shampoo
> Conditioner: Silicon Mix Intensive Hair Deep Treatment
> Leave In Conditioner: Herbal Essences Shine Conditioner
> Oil: OGX Lavender Luminescent Platinum Penetrating Oil



Does the OGX give you any actual hold or is it just for moisture?


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Apr 12, 2017)

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> Does the OGX give you any actual hold or is it just for moisture?



I think it helps with hold by sealing in the water and conditioner so my hair has more curl definition and hangs more as it dries leading to less shrinkage. I get the same results pretty much as when I use my LA Looks Gel but without the crunch. For my hair, how much hold/hang I get seems to be determined by how much conditioner I leave in my hair and how wet my hair is when I apply it. More conditioner and wetter hair equals more hold and curl definition/less shrinkage on my hair.

If by hold you meant as in keeping the curl from frizzing and losing shape, yeah anything with silicones works really well to keep my curls smooth and frizz free. Gel will do the same thing but it tends to act like glue in my hair and makes my curls sticky and clumpy if I use too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2017)

Tonight:
R/O's: Hairveda Amla Cleanse & CRN's Moroccan Pear & Argan
DC'ers: Cathy Howse UBH & APB's Pumpkin Seed
Seal: CD's Marguerite & CD's Mimosa


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2017)

Morning Ladies!

*Update:*

- Clarified my hair with Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo
- Moisture Pooed with Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo
- Protein DC with Inahsi Mango Hemp Restorative Hair Masque mixed with a little of Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment
- Moisture DC with Redken All Soft Heavy Cream mixed with Bobeam Buttercream Conditioner.
- Leave-in - Inahsi Naturals Aloe Hibiscus Leave-in Conditioner

- *Later will be heavy sealing with Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment sealed with MHC Type 4 Hair Creme. Oh and castor oil on my scalp.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2017)

WEN Remoist & WEN Oil
HQS Coconut & Lime Cleanse and HV's Alma Cleanse
Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar and APB's UCS
AVJ and AVG
EVOO, EVCO, Hemp Seed


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Apr 15, 2017)

I barely used any products this entire week since I've washed, moisturized and sealed on Sunday.... Wednesday, I did water wash though because my scalp started itching and I massaged some DooGro on my scalp, hair shaft and ends because it is weekly staple in my regimen.... And that's been it. Back in a curly flip up... Since Wednesday.... Tomorrow might be a different story though because I will be attempting a protective, but rather elegant style for Easter Sunday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 15, 2017)

HBCO and Xcel 21 


I can't wait for tomorrow evening to take this mess out.


----------



## GGsKin (Apr 15, 2017)

Mielle Organics Babassu oil & mint DC
Clay- rhassoul, c.bentonite, saa, water, steeped hibiscus
Grapeseed and wheatgerm oils
Diluted KCCC.
Oh and some HA (hyaluronic acid serum) on my scalp


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 15, 2017)

Silk Elements scalp treatment
Green tea rinse
SM hipo masque as detangler

Camille Rose Naturals:

Coconut Water hair penetrating treatment as DC
Coconut Water "Style Setter" as moisturizer and styler
Curl Maker gel as sealant and styler


----------



## Aggie (Apr 16, 2017)

- NG Hibiscus and Honey Leave-in 
- MHC Type 4A Hair Butter
- EVOO
-  Massaged a little of my special castor oil mixture on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2017)

CD's Mimosa & ED JBCO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 6, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2017)

Lemme See Today:
*Cleanse:* HV Amla Cleanse & a leftover corner of WEN Pomegranate
*Final Rinse:* AVJ, AVG, ACV, Avocado Oil, EVOO, EVCO (as a detangling Rinse) and HV Moist 24/7
*DC'ed:* Cathy Howse UBH/Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic
*Pre-Rx:* J.Monique's R.a.w Ho.ney DC'er
*Heavy Seal: *CD's Mimosa Hair Honey  & Bel Nouvo's Amaretto Creme


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2017)

*Deep Conditioned* today with Joico Revitaluxe Restoring Mask and Joico Moisture Recovery Balm

*Heavy Sealed *with Keracare Leave-in, Mizani H2O Night-Time Treatment and sealed all in with MHC Type 4 Hair Creme and JBCO.


----------



## nysister (May 6, 2017)

My Oil and Aloe juice mix (JBCO, Peach Kernel, Avocado, Jojoba)

Cantu - Argan strengthening leave in cream.


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2017)

Just finished moisturizing with Keracare Leave-in, Mizani H2O Night-Time Treatment, and MHC Type 4 Hair Creme.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 9, 2017)

APB Ayurvedic Oil under Eco Styler for a braid out. I see one or two flakes, so next time, I'll stick with SSI Seyani.

@YvetteWithJoy @IDareT'sHair @rileypak How do Camille Rose products smell?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 9, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> APB Ayurvedic Oil under Eco Styler for a braid out. I see one or two flakes, so next time, I'll stick with SSI Seyani.
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy @IDareT'sHair @rileypak How do Camille Rose products smell?



Hi, gorgeous!

I'm not the best person to ask about smells because many really bother me that don't bother others.

That said, I can barely smell the coconut water DC and style setter, so that's good. I get a faint coconut smell from them.

I don't like the smell of the whipped aloe butter gel, and several of the products have that same smell, such as the twisting butter, which many folks love. It's strong, to me, and does not dissipate quickly, IMO. I will smell some of it in WalMart and report back a description and which products smell the same.

I looooooove the way the CurlMaker gel smells. I get a guava-y or passion fruity, islandy smell that is like aromatherapy for me. Others may have a more accurate description, as my nose is different from most folks.

I have the Ginger Rinse (shampoo), and to me it smells like a faint lemon meringue smell. I'm fine with the smell.

Hopefully you can pop into a Target, WalMart, etc. and test them for your nose.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 9, 2017)

NappyNelle said:


> APB Ayurvedic Oil under Eco Styler for a braid out. I see one or two flakes, so next time, I'll stick with SSI Seyani.
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy @IDareT'sHair @rileypak How do Camille Rose products smell?



I smelled them just now. It's butter cream icing. That's the smell. It doesn't smell bad. It's just strong and I don't want my hair or person to smell like butter cream icing. I don't want to smell that all day, so it's a no for me. They get good reviews performance-wise, though! 

This WalMart near Emory in Atlanta only has the pictured products. Both smell like butter cream icing. Besides the aloe whipped butter gel, I can't recall what else also has that scent.

Photo enlarges upon click.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 9, 2017)

QB ohhb and Bekura palm tapioca hair cream.
Now I wish I had purchased more palm tapioca during their Mother's Day sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2017)

@NappyNelle 
Sorry Sis, I just saw this.

The Jai & Moisture Butter = Vanilla/Cakey
The Ajani = Cocoa Butter
The Algae Mask = Herbally
The Moroccan Pear = Nice, Mildly Fruity (but I've recently experienced inconsistency with the scent)?
*not sure if it I got it from AveYou, Target, Curlmart - but I used one recently that smelled "off"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2017)

Cleansed: Rinsed out corners of: HV Amla Cleanse/WEN Pomegranate and used some APB Cleansing to finish it out.
DC'ers: Cathy Howse UBH & NurCreations Matcha Green Tea & Avocado
Oils: Avocado, Hemp, EVOO, EVCO (in a blend of - AVJ, AVG, ACV)
Heavy Seal: KCKT, CD's Mimosa Hair Honey & Marguerite's Hair Magic


----------



## Aggie (May 15, 2017)

Tonight I used QB CTDG sealed with MHC Type 4 Hair Creme. Massaged Curly Proverbz growth oil on my scalp for 7 minutes.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 16, 2017)

Today's cowash-and-go (I think I love this gel!):

 Cowash: SM Hipo masque
 Detangling leave in: Curl Junkie smoothing lotion
 Gel: The Mane Choice biotin gel


----------



## GGsKin (May 16, 2017)

APB UCS
Clay mix
KCCC diluted with water and steeped hibiscus.


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 17, 2017)

Last week and week before:
MHC Type 3 Hair Cream
HH Jar of Joe
AN Lemongrass Leave In

This week:
APB Blueberry Hair Cream
SB Creamy Oil in Cherry Citrus Drop(This is bae!!!)
HH Honey Hash Conditioner as a leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2017)

A few tiny drops of Shapley's M-T-G and a swipe of LG's Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2017)

This morning I massaged my CPGO on my scalp for a few minutes then proceeded to wash my hair with Tigi Bed Head Resurrection Shampoo and conditioned with Donna Marie Super Detangling Conditioner, no leave-in.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 18, 2017)

Detangler: Honey Baby Naturals Detangler 
Method: Applied to dry hair, worked it in while elongating the hair, then added water and continued working it in while de-webbing my strands, then applied more HBN detangler until the section was slimy, then detangled with my Kent 16t course and fine-toothed seamless comb. Hair detangled pretty easily with this method.​
Cleanser: Camille Rose Naturals Ginger Rinse

Deep Conditioner: Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water DC

Leave-in: Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Smoothing Lotion

Styler: Design Essentials Natural Honey line foam/mousse

Styling: Installed 17 of the Sally's red flexirods. 
Dried it under the HairFlair dryer attachment for a few hours, and air dried for the remainder of the night under a wide satin bonnet.​


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2017)

*This Wash Day:*
DC'ers:
WEN Sweet Almond Mint (overnight), Soultanicals Strand Repair (Protein) (and a mixture of Moisturizing DC's I'm tryna' use up - will Steam with those)

Rinse-Outs:
Bel Nouvo's Peppermint Detox Cowash
Hairveda's Methi Step 2

Leave-Ins:
*QB's Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
*CD's Healthy Hair Butter
*Oil

*Heavy Sealing


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2017)

*This morning I will be:*

*Prepooing* with my Egg/honey/evoo/acv mix
*Shampooing* with Tigi Bedhead Resurrection Shampoo
*Protein conditioning *(5 minutes in shower) with Nexxus Emergencee Reconstructing Treatment 
*Protein Deep Conditioning* with heat J. Monique's Naturals Burdock Root & Nettle Hair Repair Treatment
*Moisture Deep Conditioning* with J.Monique's Naturals Hibiscus & Broccoli Deep Conditioner
*Leave-In* with Inahsi Naturals Aloe-Hibiscus Leave-In.

May *heavy seal* later this evening with QB CTDG and MHC Type 4 Hair Creme to seal.


----------



## LushLox (May 28, 2017)

I prepoo'd with Darshana oil for 24 hours on Friday/Saturday.

Cleansed with Moroccanoil Hair Repair shampoo

Saturday: Did a Nexus Polydemic protein treatment for ten minutes with heat
Followed up with SachaJuan Hair Repair treatment

Used Chi Keratin Mist and Kerastase Nutri Thermique as leave ins

I hot curled my hair yesterday afternoon, so followed up with SachaJuan Overnight Repair (which is beautiful) and didn't need to moisturise at all today.

This evening before bed I'll use NTM and seal with castor oil


----------



## NaturalShe94 (May 28, 2017)

Man my hair is so dry right now..... I rinsed my hair and left it out all night and all day, slept on my satin pillowcase, but, didn't even bother bunning it, went outside and oh man, that outside dryness, sucked the life and moisture out of my hair, I looked like a big ball of frizz.... I had to run to Walmart, so all I have in my head is some Ecostyler on the top of my head to lay down the frizz into a little curly/frizzy flip up... 

I don't even know if I want to take this flip up down to wash later


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 28, 2017)

A gel I used dried out my hair, so this morning I reset my hair.

Cowash: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition, rinsed out
Leave in: DevaCurl Decadence One Condition, left in
Gel: Kinky Curly Curling Custard

I'm wearing it in a low ponytail puff that I'm really liking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2017)

*Today:*
*Rinse Outs:* Bel Nouvo's Peppermint Detox Cowash/Soultanicals Knot Glide
*Deep Conditioners:* Soultanicals Strand Repair (under Dryer)/Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic (under Steamer)
*Rinse*: Catnip Tea/Aloe Vera Juice (Inner Filet)
*Heavy Seal:* LCBO *Assorted*


----------



## vevster (Jun 3, 2017)

Today after pre pooing I'm cowashing with

The mane choice 3 in 1
Conditioning with The Mane Choice Egyptian Conditioner (Rinse Out)
Detangle with Obia's Curl Hydration Spray
Moisture w/ SM Hibiscus and then use my beloved Design Essentials Mousse!!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jun 4, 2017)

Steam
Scalp cleanser: *Cantu ACV rinse*
Strands cleanser:* J.R. Liggett's Shampoo Bar, Moisturizing Formula* (great slip!)
Balancing deep conditioner: *Mielle Organics Babassu & Mint DC* (awesome slip!)
Hydrator: *aloe Vera juice*
Leave-in detangler: Started out with Soultanicals Hair Glide, and then moved to *Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion* (for the slip)
Oil: *My version of the DIY CurlyProverbz hair growth oil*
Styler: *Design Essentials Avocado & Almond Mousse *for installment of 20 twists that became a nice twist out


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 5, 2017)

Had a great wash day

Shampoo: Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea 

Deep Conditioner: Mielle Organics 

Moisturizer: Mane Choice Tropical Moringa Sealing Cream

Styler: Mane Choice 24K twisting gel


----------



## LushLox (Jul 6, 2017)

Co wash: As I Am Coconut co wash
Treat: Keracare Humecto 
Leave In: Sachajuan and Kerastase Nectar Thermique
Styling Creme: Alterna 10 in 1 CC Cream
Serum: Mane Choice Blossom Silkening Serum


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 6, 2017)

This is one of my favorite wash days I've had.

Cleansed, elongated, and de-webbed with: Soultanicals Supervedic Poo Bar
Deep treated and detangled with: diluted Colorful Neutral Protein Filler (according to bottle's directions) under Soultanicals Fro Despair Vitamin Repair Mega DC using the lovely KareCo Tangle Buster brush
Styled with: Soultanicals Twist Assist Cream
Sealed with: Soultanicals Recoil Butter
Style: 16 twists to twist-out
Once the Soultanicals Frizz Whizz leave-in arrives, I'll try incorporating it.


----------



## vevster (Jul 6, 2017)

Wash n go
Detangled with SM Hibiscus conditioner
Cream of Nature Argan Oil cowash 
The Mane Choice Egyptian conditioner

Styled w/ Design Essentials leave in and mousse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2017)

Shapely's M-T-G on Scalp
Liquid Gold's Caribbean Coconut Hair Smoothie on Length


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 7, 2017)

Shampoo: ORS olive oil hydrating shampoo

Conditioner: Three sisters of nature deep conditioning mask (I think this will work better with heat)

Leave-in: Crece Pelo. I  This stuff

Moisturizer: Taliah Wajiid Curly Curl cream, makes my hair uber soft smooth and smells good. 

Oil: homemade oil blend in length and WGHO on scalp.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 9, 2017)

Today I:

prepooed with Chicoro's 2-step moisture-drenched prepoo recipe (hair felt great!)
skipped the Cantu ACV Root Rinse
cleansed with Henna Sooq Coveda Shampoo Bar (hair was cleansed, NOT stripped, coated, and feeling super strong)
am DCing with Henna Sooq Hair Nourisher (about to rinse it out)
then section by section will work CurlyProverbz DIY Hair Tea in and apply new-to-me SM Anti-breakage Firm Hold Gel Cream (I'm praying it doesn't flake like it did for that lady on YouTube )


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2017)

NW21 & APB's Daily Moisturizing Lotion


----------



## niknakmac (Nov 10, 2017)

wash day for a wash n go

washed with deva curl decadence no poo
conditioner deva curl conditioner
leave in - the mane choice 3 n 1 conditioner
serum - chi silk infusion
gel - the mane choice crystal orchid


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 8, 2017)

Combination today was a line up of some OG favorites, and 1 that my brother gave me that I just use because I have it

Shampoo: OGX keritan
Conditioner: Givoanni Smooth as silk
Oil: EVOO
Leave-in: Biolage Hydrasource Daily Leave in Cream
Grease: African Royale super-gro

Guess which one my brother gave...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 18, 2018)

Miracle drops and Xcel 21


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 18, 2018)

Last night I used 
TMC moringa restorative spray & moisturizer and sealing cream


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 18, 2018)

Glad this thread has been revived!
Tonight I used APB Hair Lotion, Sarenzo Hair Pudding, ITDF Olive Conditioning Pomade


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 19, 2018)

Xcel 21 and miracle drops.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2018)

Yesterday:
Jakeala's Beau Vert/Sarenzo's Quinoa & Bamboo/Jessicurl Deep Treatment
S/Curl & DIY Shea Butter Blend

Today:
DIY Shea Butter Blend
Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 21, 2018)

Same ole same.  

Xcel 21 and miracle drops


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 23, 2018)

APB Refresher Spray
SSI Papaya Leave In
SSI Marula Hemp Hair Cream


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 23, 2018)

TMC moringa restorative spray, moisturizer & sealing cream and butter.
I want to try their softening milk but I don't wanna go alllll the way to Target for one product.


----------



## beauti (Jan 23, 2018)

*I'd like to join this thread to help me remember which products work great together.

Wash day: ElevatedEnergy's oatmeal prepoo, v05 kiwi clarifying shampoo, Aussie smooth conditioner mixed with mielle organic babassu mint dc.

Stylers: water/avj/glycerin leave in, garner fructis butter cream, elasta qp mango butter curl defining pudding, and shea butter mix. 

I don't touch my hair again for 5 to 7 days.*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 24, 2018)

On the same bandwagon 

Xcel 21 and miracle drops

Week 4 of this protective style. 2 weeks to go.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 24, 2018)

A light mist of SachaJuan leave in
A dab of Kerastase Creme Magistral on each quarter of hair
Sealed with Ouai hair oil

I spent quite a lot of time massaging each layer into the hair and ends, it feels good now.

Staying in tomorrow so I'll be wrapping up my hair until work on Friday.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 4, 2018)

I  used miracle drops on my scalp , followed directly by QB Amla pomade.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 11, 2018)

Cleansed with TMN cleanse me gently and followed up with Cantu ACV Clean rinse.

Conditioned with Soultanicals Fro despair mixed with Neutral Protein filler  and Cream and Coco Avocado matcha Smoothie


Deep conditioning with Jakeala Sweet Honey thang mixed with APB Ultra conditioning Soufflé. 

After I will add Kriya Botanicals Low Porosity leave in and allow my hair to dry in twists.  Then moisturize and seal with QB burdock root cream and Amla pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2018)

DIY SB-Blend and Curls BB Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 17, 2018)

Thursday.  Dampened hair slightly with water, then added QB Cocoa Detangling Ghee and sealed with Jamaican Black Castor oil blended with coconut oil. 



Friday. Massaged scalp with Miracle drops.  Dampened hair with water, added QB Cocoa Detangling Ghee and sealed with Hairveda Cocasta oil mixed with a little Haitian castor oil. 


Today. Massaged scalp with Curls Blueberry Mint tea scalp treatment.   Put hair into two low tucked buns and smoothed my hands slightly wet down my hair with a little oil after.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 19, 2018)

Today.  

Dark and Lovely Damage Slayer.  Step 1 2 and 3.  Detangled with Soultanicals Knot Glide and twisted to dry.  


Will air dry and then blow dry to stretch for my protective style


----------



## Aggie (Feb 19, 2018)

Just used some SSI Marula Hemp Hair Cream and sealed it all in with my diy shea butter mix. I really love this SSI Cream - I need to reorder more when there is another great sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2018)

Whe.atgerm Oil mixed in Unrefined SB


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 15, 2018)

Yesterday, bentonite clay mixed with rhassoul, ACV , slippery elm and warm water, rinsed, then conditioned with  APB Ultra Conditioning soufflé mixed with White chocolate mask, smoothed in Xtreme Wetline gel and the last of my Sweet soul Magic, Curl stimulator gel

Today , just steamed and fluffy.  Since the weather dropped from 80 to 40 degrees my hair is rock hard


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2018)

Just finished massaging some Follicle Care CastorArgan Scalp Drops on my scalp. That stuff is wonderfully invigorating. I think I like it but I'll use it a little longer to see how well it works out long term and report back.

Also used Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream and QB OHHB combo sealed in with my DIY Shea butter blend. 

My hair feels very supple plus the demi permanent breakage is under control....finally! That Follicle Care Natur Growth Line is working out nicely so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2018)

Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee & DIY SB Blend


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 17, 2018)

For the last three days in the morning I spritz with warm water and smooth my hair into two low ponytails with the ends tuck using, Shescentit honey  buttercream.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2018)

Sprayed my hair today with Care Free Curl Gold Hair Spray and used a little of my Dominican Styling ProGel on my hairline for some extra definition. Nice!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 18, 2018)

Sprayed Xcel Revitalizer and SM low porosity leave in to pull into two tucked ponytails.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 18, 2018)

Dove conditioner, mix in spray bottle, SM JBCO on ends, oil to seal


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 20, 2018)

Same thing shortie


Sprayed Xcel Revitalizer and SM low porosity leave in to pull into two tucked ponytails.


My Ayurveda products should be delivered by the time I get home today!!!!  Yuppieee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2018)

@shawnyblazes 
What all did you get in Ayurveda?

btw: tucked ponytails still looking juicy like a mug.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 20, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What all did you get in Ayurveda?
> 
> btw: tucked ponytails still looking juicy like a mug.




 Good morning 

August 2018 What Did You Buy This Week?

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2018)

@shawnyblazes
Yasssss......I remember now.

Can't wait to see how you use these!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 20, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Yasssss......I remember now.
> 
> Can't wait to see how you use these!




Oh just in my henna mixes,  Im getting back into my old hair routine. I henna'd every 2 weeks or if I was protective styling every 6 weeks prior to install.  Ayurveda never did me wrong.

also it colored my greys quite nicely.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 20, 2018)

Used Zenia Indigo/henna oil and the slathered on Nupur Henna mixed with amla, brahmi, Tulsi and a little fenugreek. 
Will marinate for 2 hours then deep condition with something from Texture Me Natural ( condition me softly )


Rinse and use her moisture milk to dry in twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2018)

Drops & Oil


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2018)

Today I used some Mielle Organics Pomegranate & Honey Curling Custard and my Dominican ProGel Max. I love both these products equally. They almost have the same softening curl defining effect on my hair. So they are both keepers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2018)

@Aggie 
Do you have any other Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Products?  

I have the L-I (Hair Lotion), but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 20, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Do you have any other Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Products?
> 
> I have the L-I (Hair Lotion), but haven't tried it yet.


No but I have the leave-in you have as well but have not yet tried it. I hope it's good though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 21, 2018)

Last night I slathered some sweet honey thang on top of TMN  Condition me Softly, rinsed and then added SM soufflé  topped with TMN Moisture milk and Detangle me. My hair this morning is still damp, so its in the same two tucked ponytails.

 I couldn't leave my henna on long because I had to run out with my oldest DS and my youngest DS kept putting his head in the shower staring at me in the oddest way, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2018)

Phyto Scalp Drops & Hairveda Whipped Creme


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 22, 2018)

Last night, I spritz'd with Xcel Revitalizer, added Oyin Hair dew and sealed with a little Zenia Indigo/Henna/amla oil.

This morning, spritz'd with Xcel Revitalizer, added a little Shescentit Honey buttercream and sealed with a tad bit of grapeseed/coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2018)

Salerm Scalp Drops & Sarenzo Body Frosting.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 23, 2018)

I think I fell asleep last night before I could spritz my hair.

 This morning I sprayed Xcel Revitalizer,  then Shescentit Honey  Buttercream and a little grapeseed/coconut oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2018)

Virgin Fertilizer Drops w/DIY SB-Blend


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 24, 2018)

I was running late this morning , so I just sprayed some Xcel Revitalizer and kept it moving.


I need to figure out my weekend plan because I've been drafted to work both days. I wanted to do my hair on Saturday.  I might have to do it around 230 pm BUT it will take forever to dry. I'll figure something out.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 26, 2018)

Welp, no hair was did yesterday but I did moisturize last night and this morning. Same combo.

 Liquid- Xcel Revitalzier
Cream- Oyin Hair Dew
Oil- Xenia Amla/Henna/Indigo


 I get off work at 3 pm today.  I need to stop by the store and get some yogurt. Then pick up my little one and see if I can do my hair.  I have high suspicions that this might not happen.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 29, 2018)

Last night and this morning,

Xcel Revitalizer, Shescentit Honey buttercream and Xenia Amla/Henna/Indigo oil.


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 29, 2018)

Bourne beautiful naturals leave In and curly custard . Fabulous results ! Super defined hydrated curls


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2018)

Crece Pelo Drops & Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 29, 2018)

Cherry Lola treatment followed by a clay
Wash mixed with rhassoul, a tad bit of bentonite and slippery elm.  Rinsed  and used CRN Lavender deep conditioner mask and Jakeala sweet honey thang.  Rinsed with warm water.  Added TMN Moisture and Marshmallow with a little of her Detangle Me. Twisted in big twists to dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2018)

@shawnyblazes 

I see the CRN Lavender didn't work for you but worked for BabyJ (with the exception of the Hair Masque). @rileypak


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 29, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> I see the CRN Lavender didn't work for you but worked for BabyJ (with the exception of the Hair Masque). @rileypak



I didn’t even attempt to use anything other than the deep condish and the edge control.  It’s light on his hair , I knew it wouldn’t do jack for mine lol.  The leave in would be okay on dry hair but I don’t dig anything from CRN other than the Leave in Collection. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2018)

Crece Pelo Scalp Drops & Curls Blueberrry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2018)

Tonight I used CFCG Curl Activator and Blue Magic Grease and Follicle Care Phytofollic Scalp Drops. It should be good until the weekend or longer. I'll see how well the moisture holds up. I know for sure I will try to use my scalp drops everyday. I like the stimulation it gives my scalp .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

Nothing, I fell asleep before I could do anything,


 Seeing how they made Saturday mandatory OT, I don't know when Im going to henna now as I have to work Sunday too, sigh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2018)

Crece Pelo Scalp Drops & Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 4, 2018)

Saturday, I shampoo'd with Soultanicals Shea-Yurvedic Buttcreme, rinsed  and applied henna ( nupur henna, amala, brahmi, tulsi, and fenugreek mixed with a little bay essential oil), rinsed and applied CRNs Lavender Deep conditioner, rinsed and added CRNs Lavender leave in conditioner to  dry. Placed in two ponytails.


Sunday, detangled and blow dried slightly. Walked outside and my hair was like.......


This morning, took my bonnet off and left. LOL.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 6, 2018)

Its been nothing but a bonnet and me.  Im getting my hair braided soon so Im trying not to wet my hair however, Im thinking about henna-ing one more time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2018)

Siamese Twists Ultimate Butters and Scalp Drops


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 7, 2018)

Last night, a little TMN Detangle me and then sealed with  a butter mix I made. Twisted up in big twists for the night.


I have to blow my hair out tonight for my protective style in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2018)

Today:
Naturelle Grow w/Bekura YAM on top!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2018)

Virgin Hair Fertilizer Grease & VHF Drops


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 9, 2018)

Wash day : SM JBCO shampoo and Mask ,
Shea decadence leave in , 
ASIAM double butter and twisting butter. 
Great definition and softness I love this combo


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 9, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Virgin Hair Fertilizer Grease & VHF Drops


Does the fertiliser work ??


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 9, 2018)

Spitzd my hair with CRN Lavender Shaken spritz and sealed with my butter blend.  Twisted for bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2018)

Kindheart said:


> *Does the fertiliser work ??*


@Kindheart
Just started using it.  I like it tho' so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2018)

DIY SB Blends & Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2018)

LeMoka Chocolate DC'er mixed with Bekura YAM


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2018)

*Tonight I:*

-Massaged my scalp with Bambu Invigorating Scalp drops
-Heavy sealed with  CFCG Curl Activator, Bekura Tonga Mousse and the original Blue Magic Grease


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 16, 2018)

Last night I prepoo'd with Stimugro Chebe oil. I mixed up Karishma Henna with amla, brahmi, tulsi, fenugreek, chebe powder, bay essential oil , warm water and yogurt. I left that on for two hours, rinsed and then shampoo'd with  Stimugro Chebe Shampoo.  I deep conditioned with CRN Lavender Deep conditioner mixed with Bobeam Cocoa Cream condish, rinsed then applied Taura Amore Leave in lotion and detangled. Twisted up for bed. This morning I ran a little Taura Amore Oil and Butter blend through the twists.


 Tonight after my hair fully dries, I'll use Taura Amore Re-moisturize and Butter blend to put in medium-small twists for the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2018)

Crece Pelo Scalp Drops & Jakeala Hair Lotion


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 17, 2018)

Yesterday, took down my twists, added a little TA Butter blend, and lightly blew my hair out for my protective style.

 Before bed, used TA oil and Xcel Revitalizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2018)

Crece Pelo Scalp Drops & Siamese Twists Ultimate Buttercream


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 18, 2018)

Last night and this morning

TA Macanet Root oil and Xcel Revitalizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2018)

Dominican Scalp Drops & Jakeala Shea & Coconut Hair Lotion.


----------



## sissimpson (Sep 18, 2018)

Rose water and aloe vera juice spray, avocado oil, CC Natural's Hair Milk


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 19, 2018)

Last night, TA Macanet root oil and Xcel Revitalizer.

 I was rushing this morning, so Nathan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2018)

Dominican Scalp Drops & Siamese Twists Ultimate Buttercream


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2018)

Last night I used my Baba de Caracol scalp drops and sprayed some bambu spray on my hair and scalp for strength.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 20, 2018)

In the same routine until I find an empty dropper bottle to switch my oils out.

 TA Macanet root oil and Xcel Revitalizer, morning and night.

I"ll switch out to my coffee/ayurvedic blend and chebe oil every other day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2018)

Dominican Scalp Drops


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> *In the same routine until I find an empty dropper bottle to switch my oils out.*
> 
> TA Macanet root oil and Xcel Revitalizer, morning and night.
> 
> I"ll switch out to my coffee/ayurvedic blend and chebe oil every other day.


@bolded - I have been keeping my empty Dominican scalp oil dropper bottles for the same reason. Those bottles are expensive and I don't want to have to buy anymore of them.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2018)

I used my Baba de Caracol scalp drops this morning along with some Jamaican Black Castor oil on my scalp.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 20, 2018)

Aggie said:


> @bolded - I have been keeping my empty Domincian scalp oil dropper bottles for the same reason. Those bottles are expensive and I don't want to have to buy anymore of them.



I'm mad I threw out like three and now im sitting here like  @Aggie


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I'm mad I threw out like three and now im sitting here like  @Aggie


Aww, poor baby. I know how you feel but I got wise quickly. I threw out a couple myself before I learned some sense .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 20, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Aww, poor baby. I know how you feel but I got wise quickly. I threw out a couple myself before I learned some sense .



 I had 2 bottles from Curlz and one bottle from soultanicals.  Now Im eying my facial serum bottles, lol  @Aggie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2018)

@Aggie @shawnyblazes
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea have the best Bottles evvvvrrr Hand's Down. Point Blank. Period.  I save those and transfer everything into those. 

Blazes, I can send you some empties (if you can't locate any.  pm me your addy and I'll pop them in the mail to you tomorrow).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 20, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @shawnyblazes
> Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea have the best Bottles evvvvrrr Hand's Down. Point Blank. Period.  I save those and transfer everything into those.
> 
> Blazes, I can send you some empties (if you can locate any.  pm me your addy and I'll pop them in the mail to you tomorrow).



 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2018)

@shawnyblazes 
I got Chu!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 20, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> I had 2 bottles from Curlz and one bottle from soultanicals.  Now Im eying my facial serum bottles, lol  @Aggie


 Girl you gatta do what you gatta do to make it work. Go for it.


----------



## lesedi (Sep 20, 2018)

Toni and guy leave in; s-curl curl activator and JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2018)

Saturday:
HQS Coconut & Lime and  Mielle Cowash (to use both up)
KCKT & QB's CTDG
APB UCS & Bekura YAM


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2018)

For my DC I mixed KB Green Tea and Babassu with Bekura YAM. Nice mix.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm like a broken record

 TA Macanet Root oil and Xcel Revitalizer.  I'm riding this train out. On Thursday I need to place an order for more Xcel. Im on one bottle now and only have 1 backup.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2018)

Poured some black tea over my scalp and let it sit while I showered this morning. Finished off with a quick water rinse and later I will be massaging some Baba de Caracol Scalp Drops on my scalp.


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 24, 2018)

APB Leave In and APB Curl Glaze for my wash n go along with APB hair creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2018)

Aggie said:


> *KB Green Tea and Babassu with Bekura YAM. Nice mix.*


@Aggie 
YAM goes with errrthang.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 25, 2018)

Purabody Sapote  Hair Lotion
Purabody Cupuacu Hair Butter


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 25, 2018)

I moisturized with care free curl activator and sealed with Blue Magic grease. It feels good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2018)

Follicure Scalp Drops & Jakeala's Shea & Coconut Hair Lotion.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 26, 2018)

Follicle Care Scalp drops massaged on scalp

I poured black tea rinse over my Blue Magic Grease and CFCG Curl Activator drenched hair twice this week and my hair is still very soft, elongated and moisturized. 

I remember the first time I did this on my natural hair, it shrunk so terribly that I had to end up texlaxing it to soften it enough to comb it.

Another reason why that Blue Magic Grease is staying in my regimen for a long time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 27, 2018)

Ta Macanet Root  oil and Xcel revitalizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2018)

TMC Biotin Oil & Scalp Drops


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2018)

Follicure Drops & QB's CTDG


----------



## Aggie (Sep 27, 2018)

Baba de Caracol Scalp Drops and CFCG hair and Scalp Spray with Blue Magic Grease to seal tonight.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 28, 2018)

Fenugreek tea spray and TGIN green tea moisturizer


----------



## Aggie (Sep 28, 2018)

Baba de Caracol Scalp drops only for tonight. Too tired for anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2018)

So far:
NG's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo w/PhytoSpecific Pre-Poo Oil


----------



## Aggie (Sep 29, 2018)

I decided not to wash and DC today so I mixed up a blend of herbs and teas to use as a rinse instead.

*I mixed together:*

Amla powder, Kalpi Tone powder, Hibiscus tea, Black tea, caffeine powder, a dollop of shikakai powder, and Rose powder. 

I add them all to a pot of water and let it boil and simmer for a few minutes.

When it's cooled, I'll pour some of it over my hair and allow it to sit while I shower, rinse and moisturize.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2018)

Koils By Nature Detoxifying Mint Conditioner w/Bekura YAM on top!

Had some "left over" Black Coffee so used this with ST'icals Rice Water Rinse (under Plastic Cap for about 20 minutes).


----------



## imaginary (Sep 30, 2018)

imaginary said:


> Fenugreek tea spray and TGIN green tea moisturizer




This again with some of my diy coffee oil in between


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 30, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> Ta Macanet Root  oil and Xcel revitalizer


Same ole same with a little Xcel cream around my edges and nape.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2018)

Follicure Scalp Drops & QB's CTDG


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2018)

Deep conditioned with Kerastase MasqueIntense
Used TGIN leave-in
Oiled with Mane Magic
Sealed my ends with Carol's Daughter Honey Mimosa
Gelled with Mane Choice 24 K Gold Twisting Gel


----------



## Aggie (Sep 30, 2018)

Massaged my scalp with some Baba de Caracol Scalp drops and JBCO last night and will again tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2018)

This A.M.
CeCee's Natural Jamaican Black Castor Hair Grease

This P.M.
Follicure Scalp Drops


----------



## Aggie (Oct 1, 2018)

My herbal tea rinse this morning. I poured it over my hair and decided to leave it in today because it feels and smells really good. I used some ylang ylang and peppermint essential oil in it...yum yum


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 2, 2018)

Last night I oiled my scalp with TA Macanet Root oil and then used Xcel Revitalizer . Around my nape and edges, I used Xcel cream and sealed it in with a little of my shea butter blend.


This morning, oiled my scalp again with TA oil, and sprayed Xcel Revitalizer.    Used CRN Lavender edge control on my edges.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 2, 2018)

I massaged some Bambu Scalp Drops and JBCO on my scalp tonight, no moisturizer needed yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2018)

Crece Pelo Drops & Coconut Restore Whipped Coconut Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 4, 2018)

Last night  

TMN ACV spritz something or other she used to make, followed by Mane Krush Growth Elixer oil and Xcel Revitalizer spray


This morning

 Mane Krush Growth Elixer oil and Xcel Revitalizer spray .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2018)

Today:
Virgin Hair Fertilizer

Tonight:
CeeCees JBCO Grease


----------



## Aggie (Oct 4, 2018)

This morning I used another tea rinse of brahmi, amla, kalpi tone, Curly Proverbz Tea blend, rose hips, hibiscus, and black tea.

I always add some essential oils to my tea rinses to improve the smell since I don't rinse them out.

Last night I massaged a blend of Bambu Scalp Drops and jbco on my scalp. I also moisturized my hair with Lustrasilk Curl Max Curl Moisturizer sealed with Blue Magic Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2018)

Dominican Scalp Drops & TMC Hair Oil w/Biotin.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2018)

I applied some Bambu Scalp Drops with jbco to my scalp tonight. No moisturizer needed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2018)

Overnighting In:
APB's Ayurvedic Mud Mask


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Overnighting In:
> APB's Ayurvedic Mud Mask


@IDareT'sHair,

I had this but gifted it to someone who really needed some good deep conditioners. Her hair was a hot mess. I felt sorry for her and gave a few others that were in my stash. I never updated about that unfortunately. I think I gave her about 6 DCs including protein and moisturizing DCs one night last week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2018)

@Aggie
My 1st time trying (what did you think of it?) It smells good.

Right now, I'm using a 4oz I got on a Swap, but went ahead and bought an 8oz because it was Ayurvedic and because it was Mud.

My plans are to use it just like any other Clay/Mud Treatments (as a Pre-Tx and as a DC'er).
x6 DC'ers?  You are a Great Friend!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2018)

Used:
APB UCS w/a Vial of Phyto Oil on top to Steam with


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> My 1st time trying (what did you think of it?) It smells good.
> 
> Right now, I'm using a 4oz I got on a Swap, but went ahead and bought an 8oz because it was Ayurvedic and because it was Mud.
> ...


@IDareT'sHair 
I liked the APB Ayur-Mud Mask when I did use it. I like Jmonique's Dead Sea Mud mask is better to me though. I especially love the tingle of the latter, plus it makes my hair behave so well with other products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2018)

Dominican Scalp Drops & Virgin Hair Fertilizer Drops


----------



## NaturalShe94 (Oct 7, 2018)

Shampoo'd and Deep Conditioned with SM Superfruit Complex line. Then moisturized with SM JBCO leave in.
The Superfruit Complex 10 in 1 Renewal line really didn't come through like I thought it would. When I took my hair down from my microfiber towel, it frizzed almost immediately. That's not usually like my hair. I stayed under the dyer for almost an hour. I don't think I've ever gotten this result before after deep conditioning. Strange.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 7, 2018)

All I did was oil my scalp with Sunny Isle Pimento oil and sprayed some Xcel spray last night and this morning before I left for work...

I'm tired however my scalp is itchy. Once I get home I need to rinse my scalp off with Cantu Beauty ACV root rinse.   " lettuce pray this happens"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2018)

@shawnyblazes
Lawd...I know I would have all kinds of problems using Pimento Oil AND Xcel 21 togevver
....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Lawd...I know I would have all kinds of problems using Pimento Oil AND Xcel 21 togevver
> ....




So far so good. But, I am alternating my oils to be safe. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> *So far so good. But, I am alternating my oils to be safe.*


@shawnyblazes
You're a very Smart Woman, My Friend.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You're a very Smart Woman, My Friend.


 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2018)

This a.m.:
Virgin Hair Fertilizer (Grease) this a.m.

May use:
Virgin Hair Fertilizer (Drops) maybe this evening?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2018)

Finally got around to doing my hair.
I shampooed with Mane Choice Type 4 Shampoo.
I detangled with Deva Curl One Conditioner
Deep Conditioned with Mane Choice Type 4 Mask
Used TGIN leave-in
Spritzed with Mane Magic
Twisted with Mane Choice 24K Gold gel
Will probably seal my ends again with Aunt Jackies gel.

I forgot to use my pomade on my ends.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2018)

Bambu Scalp Drops with jbco and heavy sealed with Lustrasilk Curl Max, Bekura, Tonga Mousse and BM Grease


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 9, 2018)

Last night and early am.

 Spritz with msm water,  added Sunny Isle Pimento/JBCO to scalp, sprayed Xcel Revitalizer and massaged in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2018)

Dominican Scalp Drops
Curls B.Berry & Mint Scalp Tea
Virgin Hair Fertilizer (Grease)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 10, 2018)

Last night I fell asleep so I didn't do anything.

This morning, Spritz with msm water, added Sunny Isle Pimento/JBCO to scalp, sprayed Xcel Revitalizer and massaged in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2018)

Curls Scalp Drops
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2018)

TONIGHT
The Mane Choice Heavenly Halo Pre-Poo w/PhytoSpecific Pre-Poo Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2018)

Adore Color w/Phyto Hulles Oil (Color Oil Treatment - on top)
Le'Moku Chocolate DC'er w/Bekura YAM on Top
Lusters S-Curl and Qhemet's CTDG & Oil


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2018)

Lustrasilk Curl Max sealed with BM Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2018)

Scalp Drops w/TMC Biotin Oil


----------



## Aggie (Oct 14, 2018)

Just finished spraying my ayurveda tea rinse on my hair and massaging some Bambu drops/coffee oil combo on my scalp.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 14, 2018)

First application of ochroe detangling cream mixed with mane krush, xcel revitalizer cream ,my coffee oil blend and chebe powder.   Spritzed with water and put in four braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2018)

Crece Pelo Scalp Drops & Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 19, 2018)

Massaged my scalp with soultancials coffee oil and then sprayed Xcel revitalizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2018)

Overnight Tonight:
Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo w/Phyto Pre-Poo Oil


----------



## imaginary (Oct 21, 2018)

Fenugreek tea, diy fenugreek oil, tgin green tea li


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2018)

Saturday:
L'Occit.ane SB DC'ing Treatment mixed with KB's Honey Nectar


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 22, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> First application of ochroe detangling cream mixed with mane krush, xcel revitalizer cream ,my coffee oil blend and chebe powder.   Spritzed with water and put in four braids.



Second application on Sunday night. I added ochre detangling cream, mixed with Mane Krush Tamer, xcel revitalizer cream, Stimugro leave in conditioner , Stimugro Chebe oil,  JBCO, and chebe powder!

Took my plaits down, dampened my hair with water, added above mixture and plaited back up.


----------



## LonDone (Oct 22, 2018)

Post wash:

Left side Keracare Overnight Moisturizing Treatment followed by Qhemet Cocoa Detangling Ghee.

Right side QCTG followed by sweet almond oil.

Next morning my hair was so gorgeous and SOFT!

Left side was more moisturised, right side was smoother. Equally impressive, so will continue to use this combo post-wash: Keracare/QCDG/oil ... just realised it's LCO lol.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2018)

Yesterday I forgot to post - I used Bambu scalp drops blended with coffee oil on my scalp plus I moisturized and sealed with CFCG and Blue magic Grease. My hair is super soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2018)

Crece Pelo Drops & Virgin Hair Fertilizer Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2018)

Crece Pelo Scalp Drops & ED JBCO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 23, 2018)

Last night oiled and spritzed with xcel revitalizer


This morning.  Jbco on scalp.  Xcel revitalizer and sealed with chebe oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2018)

Curls Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea & Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2018)

MISCHE DC'er mixed with Kindred Butters Honey Nectar
Coffee & Tea
Lusters/Oil/QB CTDG


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 29, 2018)

Saturday night

 I mixed Mane Krush Mane Tamer, Xcel Revitalizer leave in , Stimugro Chebe Leave in,  Mane Krush Growth elixir oil, JBCO Pimeto oil and Chebe powder together, Took down  my braids, spritzed my hair with MSM water, applied mixture and braided back up.


When slight dry, added Photogenic cream to smooth strands out and rebraided.

This morning oiled my scalp with JBCO Pimeto, sprayed hair with Xcel Revitalizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2018)

Dominican Drops & Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2018)

Dominican Magic Scalp Drops & Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion.

Been alternating HTN Growth Lotion & Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 30, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair  I want to try out virgin hair fertilizer. Gimme the scoop.


Last night, oiled my scalp, sprayed with Xcel revitalizer, sealed with Chebe Oil.  This morning,  took my braids down, dampened with water and rebraided then  pimento jbco on scalp, xcel on hair  and chebe oil on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2018)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I want to try out virgin hair fertilizer. Gimme the scoop.*


@shawnyblazes
I really like it!

It's in a Tube like Toothpaste.  Fairly inexpensive.  A little goes a long way.

Very "stimulating".  Probably a little "too" stimulating for PJ-BabyJ.

I like the Scalp Drops too!  I think they are overpriced for 2oz's tho'.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 30, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I really like it!
> 
> It's in a Tube like Toothpaste.  Fairly inexpensive.  A little goes a long way.
> ...



Im talking bout for me!  Ive been on YT looking at reviews @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2018)

@shawnyblazes
Yes, I knew that.  

But still wanted to "caution" you that it is stimulating.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2018)

TONIGHT:
Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo w/PhytoSpecific Pre-Poo Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 3, 2018)

Someone’s low porosity oil and TMN Ayurvedic tea. 


This morning VHF on scalp, xcel spritz and  chebe oil mixed with jbco pimento oil to seal braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2018)

LeMoku Chocolate DC'er w/KB Honey Nectar on Top
Lusters S-Cur w/QB CTDG and Oil


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2018)

Just finished massaging some Bambu Scalp Drops on my scalp and I M/S with CFCG and Blue Magic Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2018)

Virgin Hair Fertilizer (Drops & Grease)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 5, 2018)

Sunday night I mixed Mane Krush Mane Tamer, Xcel Revitalizer leave in , Stimugro Chebe Leave in, Mane Krush Growth elixir oil, JBCO Pimeto oil and Chebe powder together, Took down my braids, spritzed my hair with MSM water, applied mixture and braided back up.

This afternoon, little JBCO Pimento oil on my scalp and VHF.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2018)

Bambu Drops on scalp and on hair I used CFCG, Bekura Tonga Mousse and BM Grease to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2018)

Dominican Drops & VHF (Grease)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 6, 2018)

This morning Kriya Botanicals Low Porosity oil then sprayed with TMN Ayurvedic tea. 


On my way home.  I’ll probably spritz and seal with VHF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2018)

Yesterday:
Scalp Drops & Soultanicals Knot Glide and ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2018)

@shawnyblazes
...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 8, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> ...


Good morning @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2018)

Crece Pelo Scalp Drops & ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2018)

Crece Pelo Scalp Drops & Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 12, 2018)

Yesterday I applied moringa powder and coconut milk to dirty hair. Left in an hour.  

Shampood with Soultanicals Shea Yurvedic buttercream shampoo

Deep conditioned with Curl Origin Maracuja deep recovery conditioner. 


Leave in of Taura Amore leavein condtioner with Kriya Botanicals Low porosity oil and Taura Amore re moisturize cream.  Twisted in big twists to air dry. 


 Today, Light blow out with Taura Amore Butter blend.


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 12, 2018)

Wash an Go with just leave in, water and oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2018)

XCel-21 & ED JBCO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 13, 2018)

Nothing. Just put my wig cap on and wig.


 Im going to chebe it up tonight.


----------



## Lita (Nov 13, 2018)

Bekura-Bahari Water hair tea leave in sprayed on roots/hair,apply Camille Rose Honey hydrate on length apply Natures blessing pomade on ends..Very soft moisturized hair..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2018)

X-Cel 21 & Virgin Hair Fertilizer (Grease)


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 16, 2018)

Sprayed with diluted Oyin j&b before hoping in the shower (I don't use a shower cap) then applied a little NYC curls conditioner once I got out


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 16, 2018)

I mixed SM Low porosity leave in conditioner with CRN Tea ( oil from the leave in collection) and a little  Mane Krus Mane tamer together with chebe powder.

 damped plaits, took down, applied mixture, braided back up.


 slapped wig on after  plaits semi dried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2018)

X-Cel 21 Spray & Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 18, 2018)

Water.  VHF on my scalp.  Xcel revitalizer and pimento JBCO to seal my braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2018)

X-Cel21 Spritz & APB's Hair Lo.tion


----------



## Lita (Nov 20, 2018)

Finger detangled,spritz only my scalp/roots with Natures Ego rice water,put a couple of drops of home made onion oil mix on my scalp,on my length/ends I applied Natures Ego “rice & emu Shea butter”then lightly spritz my entire head with heritage “Rose Water”


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 20, 2018)

Nothing.   

My hair is kinda greasy.  I’m doing chebe tomorrow so I’ll be a little liberal with the water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2018)

XCel21 & Curls Blueberry & Scalp Tea & ST'icals KG


----------



## imaginary (Nov 21, 2018)

aphogee provitamin and TGIN green tea li


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2018)

X-Cel 21 & CeCe Naturals Herb Infused Hair Pomade


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 27, 2018)

Same ole same

 VHF on scalp, Xcel 21 everywhere and sealed with red pimento JBCO


----------



## Lita (Nov 27, 2018)

Natures Ego rice water spritz on scalp,rose water sprayed on length & care free curl applied on lower length to seal..Hair in braids/pined under..Arabels serum applied on edges.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 27, 2018)

Currently I’m using X21 spray as the leave in, Curls Bluberry Leave in as the cream, and HBCO as the oil.  However, today I added Karen’s Body Beautiful Super Duper Butter Cream on top because I’m adding a bit of synthetic braiding hair to my braids for a bit extra support to protect the integrity of my braids. I plan to keep them in for a bit and my hair gets frizzy FAST lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 28, 2018)

Nothing.

 I was cooking last night for work today. Got up this morning to cook again and walked out the house .  Im supposed to chebe tonight. We will see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2018)

X-Cel21 & CeCe's Herbal Pomade


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Nov 30, 2018)

Last night I slept in SSI Sugar Peach. I was supposed to rinse it as I was trying to do a cowash but ended up doing a DC on dry hair ultimately. Rinsed this morning then put in some Hairveda oil (I didn’t pay attention to which one), SheaMoisture transitioning leave in, and KBB super hydrating hair cream. I used some MHC hair grease under eco gel for my edges and it’s greasy af lol. Can’t wait to wash this weekend.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 30, 2018)

Nothing

I was supposed to chebe on Thursday but I know Im washing my hair this weekend so I didn't want to waste it.  Its been super moist anyways so I just left it alone.  Ill be using Taura Amore line to wash on either Saturday or Sunday. Then a light flat iron for length check in the back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2018)

XCel21 & Curls Blu.eberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## hothair (Nov 30, 2018)

Today a hair growth mix, olaplex, loreal colour booster- gave amazing slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2018)

X-Cell21 Spritz & ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2018)

KBB Hair Creme & X-Cel21


----------



## Lita (Dec 5, 2018)

Applied some warm water on my hair/used natures blessings promade on length & applied Curl Smith boosting serum on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2018)

XCel21 & VHF Grease


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 5, 2018)

VHF Grease on my scalp.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Dec 5, 2018)

Aveda conditioner mixed with honey DC

Rinse

Leave in SM Raw Shea Butter

Coconut oil on length to seal

JBCO diluted on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2018)

XCel21 & a dab of KBB Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *XCel21 & a dab of KBB Hair Creme*


Repeat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2018)

Today:
Coffee & Tea
ACV & RW Rinse
Oil & Butter & Creme
Sounds like I'm Cooking!...


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 8, 2018)

Misted with water then added some Curls Blueberry Bliss Curl Control Jelly to refresh my curls


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 9, 2018)

My last wash n go was KCKT & KCCC...I've used this combo without success in the past. This time it worked so well I'm bout to wear day 3 hair to an important event this morning, then a Skyzone kids party later! I literally take my scarf/bonnet off remove my scrunchie shake my head and go. My curls fall into place as I get ready. A steamy shower is the ultimate styling tool as it refreshes my curls without soaking them! Today I'm gonna add some more of the KCCC to my part in front as it has gotten a bit undefined from Fridays wash. That's it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 9, 2018)

sprayed my braids last night with Xcel and same this morning.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2018)

Last night I massaged some Follicle Care Castor Argan Scalp drops on my scalp, then I moisturized with Luster's SCurl Moisturizer and sealed with Blue Magic Grease.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Dec 9, 2018)

Aveda Conditioner mixed with coconut oil as a DC. Probably not gonna like the outcome. But that’s all I have. Broke people problems lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2018)

XCel21 & Curls Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2018)

XCel21 & Oyin's Hair Dew


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 11, 2018)

Xcel last night with a little Mane Krush Elixir . Left for work early so missed my spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2018)

XCel21 & ST'icals Knot Glide


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2018)

XCel21 & Curls Blue/berry & Mint Scalp Tea

FYI:  Yesterday I used XCel21 & QB's CTDG


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 14, 2018)

Same ole Same

Xcel  , this after noon, I put a little VHF on the front area of my hairline.  Kinda hair using the grease with so many little parts.


----------



## neika j (Dec 14, 2018)

TextureID leave in spray ( i love it cause it have glycerin and aloe vera and coconut oil in it )
And use coconut oil and caster oil to seal

( my hair is currently in yarn braids so i keep it moisturize a lot while it in a protective style)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2018)

XCel-21 & QB's CTDG


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 15, 2018)

Still working with KCKT and KCCC 
It works I'm experiencing some shedding not sure if it's my seasonal shed or due to the KCCC. Best believe imma finish this $17.99 jar though! Then I'll just go on back to Eco Olive Oil to set my wash n go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2018)

Did a LCO:
XCel21
Oyin Hair Dew
SSI's Honey Castor Oil


----------



## neika j (Dec 16, 2018)

I used

Texture ID leave in 
Mane choice leave in 
Sealed it with shea butter.

(Also I'm still try to figure out my hair type i think about like 3c/4a


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Last night I massaged some Follicle Care Castor Argan Scalp drops on my scalp, then I moisturized with Luster's SCurl Moisturizer and sealed with Blue Magic Grease.


Repeat of the above...


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2018)

neika j said:


> I used
> 
> Texture ID leave in
> Mane choice leave in
> ...


Beautiful ringlets and hair @neika j


----------



## neika j (Dec 16, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Beautiful ringlets and hair @neika j


thank you ! I'm trying to learn about my natural hair more and take care of it . When i was relaxed my hair was waist length and i cut it off so i hope to get waist length with my natural hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2018)

XCel21 & QB's CTDG and Curls Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2018)

XCel21 & Virgin Hair Fertilizer Hair Grease


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 20, 2018)

Box braids have me lazy,

 I did get a spritz of Xcel in last night before bed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2018)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *XCel21 & Virgin Hair Fertilizer Hair Grease*


This Again!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2018)

Used a little SSI Cranberry Hair Leave-in mixed with Redken Extreme Anti-Snap leave-in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2018)

XCel21 & Curls Blu.eberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 25, 2018)

Sprayed my scalp today with Xcel


----------



## Lita (Dec 25, 2018)

Curl Smith-Lengthen serum on scalp 
4 Bella Naturle-Yucca oil on length..
Hair back in braids..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2018)

I gave my hair a lotta love this morning and still ended up putting on a wig before I went out this afternoon .

Anyhoo, I'm about to heavy moisturize and seal my hair and massage some Castor Argan Drops on my scalp before bed. It is still very soft from my leave-in but that won't last long. Heavy sealing lasts a few days to a week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2018)

A little dab of Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2018)

XCel21 & Curls Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2018)

Will Use Today:
SM's Take Down Detangler
Ayurveda Oil (Amla & Brahmi)
KBB's Hair Cream


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2018)

*Last night I: *

Massaged Castor Argan Drops on my scalp
Moisturized with SSI Papaya Leave-in - used this one up and moving  on to Inahsi naturals Aloe and Hibiscus leave-in. 
Sealed with Blue Magic Grease (Hair Food)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2018)

Also Used:
A Vial of Salerm Drops @Aggie
Curls Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair

I already ordered 8 more bottles of drops - 4 Castor Argan and 4 Bambu before I run out and looks like I may need to order 2 additional Bambu drops


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2018)

Currently have some raspberry, nettle, black tea and hibiscus leaves on the stove for a herbal tea rinse to use this week on my hair. I should get about 3 full rinses out of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2019)

XCel21 & ST'icals Marula Muru


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2019)

Brina Organics-Sea Moss spritz on length 
J.Monique-Ginger Hair Leave in 

*Hair feels/looks moisturized & soft..
~Later at bedtime/will put CurlSmith serum on scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2019)

Cowashed with some APB Pumpkin DC and Banyan Botanicals Bhringraj Oil mixture - (this is a major hit by the way) and final rinsed with my diy herbal tea rinse - left in the latter. 

I really like the shine of my hair at the moment. I am about to massage some Castor Argan drops on my  scalp and head to bed.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2019)

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I already ordered 8 more bottles of drops - 4 Castor Argan and 4 Bambu before I run out and looks like I may need to order 2 additional Bambu drops


I already placed my order for 2 additional bambu drops and 1 liter sized jar of Baba de Caracol deep conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2019)

XCel21 & SSI's Honey Castor Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 2, 2019)

Natures Ego  Fenugreek Hair food and serum, followed by Xcel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2019)

XCel21 & Curls Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## curly caress (Jan 3, 2019)

Xcel-21 & Curl Origin Hibiscus Shea Curl Hydrating Leave-in Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2019)

This a.m.:
XCel21
CRN Lavender Silk Shaken Spritz
ST'icals Marula Muru


----------



## Neomorph (Jan 4, 2019)

This morning I moisturized my two-stranded twists with

DIY Hair Spritz (Water, rosemary essential oil, lavender essential oil, and lemongrass essential oil)

-and-

Jane Carter solution Natural Twist Out Foam

I then sealed and re-twisted my twists with 

DIY Hair Oil (Extra Virgin Olive Oil, rosemary Essential oil, lemongrass essential oil and Tea Tree essential oil)


Right now I'm considering updates to my DIY Hair Spritz or I may just switch over to the Heritage Rosewater and Vinegar Spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2019)

Afric.an Pri.de's Moisture Miracle Pre-Poo & PhytoSpecific Pre-Poo Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2019)

Pau.l Mitchell's Creme Rinse/Vanart Creme Rinse

Ayurvedic Amla Oil, SM's Detangler (Take Down) & Soultanicals Marula Muru


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2019)

I used both BM Grease and my premixed Shea butter blend to seal in my herbal tea rinse tonight.

I still have about 3 lbs of shea butter to use up and most likely will be making my new SB purchase from www.3cayg.com when I run very low.

This was even better than the BM grease by itself. I think this will be my heavy sealant combo moving forward. I really like how my hair felt.


----------



## curly caress (Jan 7, 2019)

I used Njoy's Hair Growth Pomade on my scalp. I moisturized my hair with Curl Origins Moringa & Agave Moisturizing Detangling Mist and Annabelle's Ayurvedic Hair Mist. I sealed with Shescentit Marula Hemp Hair Cream.


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2019)

curly caress said:


> I used Njoy's Hair Growth Pomade on my scalp. I moisturized my hair with Curl Origins Moringa & Agave Moisturizing Detangling Mist and Annabelle's Ayurvedic Hair Mist. I sealed with Shescentit Marula Hemp Hair Cream.



@curly caress Hi! How are you liking the Njoys Hair Growth Pomade?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2019)

Earlier today, I washed my hair with Kerastase Therapiste Shampoo, henna'ed, and Deep conditioned with Natur Growth CayenaWood DC and NG Pink Rose Clay DC.

Tonight I massaged some bamboo drops on my scalp. used Redken Extreme Anti Snap leave-in mixed with IN Aloe and Hibiscus leave-in, sealed with my diy SB blend and BM Grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2019)

Xcel21 & Curls Blueber.ry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2019)

Applied my herbal tea blend over my scalp and hair in the shower this morning. I am good for today.


----------



## imaginary (Jan 9, 2019)

fenugreek tea mix, tgin green tea li, olive jojoba oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2019)

XCel21 & ST'icals Marula Muru


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Applied my herbal tea blend over my scalp and hair in the shower this morning. I am good for today.


^^This again this morning...


----------



## neika j (Jan 10, 2019)

The curls green line : curl cleanser and green tea hair rinse + the mane choice (do it for the fro ) triple layer leave in = Amazing

And this combination happened on accident


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2019)

XCel21 & ST'icals Marula Muru


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2019)

I have a few conditioners that I need to finish using up so I combined many of them in an APB empties jar and added some Banyan Botanicals bhringraj oil to it and put the mixture on my dry hair as a prepoo for about an hour.  

I will continue to use these conditioners up this way until they are all done. It will take a very long time to use them up because I have quite a few in my stash.


----------



## Lita (Jan 10, 2019)

Natures Ego-Rice water cream leave in to up my moisture & Natures Ego-Fenugreek serum applied on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 10, 2019)

sprayed Xcel revitalizer on my scalp and let dry. Then used Natures Ego Fenugreek hair food and serum.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2019)

Just mixed some of my conditioner combo with brahmi, amla, henna, kalpi tone, and bhringraj powders, 2 ounces of Bhringraj oil, in a jar and letting it sit to use up as a conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2019)

I just put some nettle, black tea, Belle Bar green tea, hibiscus tea, and rose hips on the stove brewing for next the next week's herbal tea rinse. I used up the rest of the last batch this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2019)

XCel21 & ST'icals Marula Muru


----------



## curly caress (Jan 10, 2019)

Lita said:


> @curly caress Hi! How are you liking the Njoys Hair Growth Pomade?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 I'm liking it. It's tingly on my scalp with a mousse like consistency.


----------



## curly caress (Jan 10, 2019)

Shescentit Scalp Boosting Botanical Spray and Komaza Care Coconut Damage Control Serum


----------



## curly caress (Jan 11, 2019)

Before heading out this morning I used Annabelle's Perfect Blends Ayurvedic Daily Hair Mist & Shescentit Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream on my 2 twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2019)

XCel21 & ST'icals Marula Muru


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2019)

Naturelle Grow's Guava & Fig Pre-Poo and a tab bit of JMonique's Pre-Poo (used up NG - but needed a little JMonique's to get the job done).


----------



## curly caress (Jan 12, 2019)

Yerba Hair Care Mist & Oyin Hair Dew


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2019)

NG Guava & Fig Pre-Poo & JMonique Naturals Pre-Poo


----------



## FadingDelilah (Jan 12, 2019)

Water and baby oil.  Just out of curiosity. 

I'll see the results tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2019)

XCel21 Spritz, BRB's Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip & Curls Blue.berry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Jan 13, 2019)

Natures Ego-Fenugreek serum on my scalp
Natures Ego-Carrot Cream on length

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2019)

Sprayed my hair and scalp with some herbal tea rinse today. Also used the last my Castor Argan drops on my scalp this morning.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 13, 2019)

Massaged pimento oil on my scalp.  


Sooooo soft.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 14, 2019)

Massaged Curls and Potions Chebe Rice leave in  followed by pimento oil this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2019)

XCel21 Spritz & Oyin's Hair Dew


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jan 14, 2019)

Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls Styling Lotion & OGX Kukui Oil misted on top.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2019)

Just heavy moisturized and sealed my ends tonight with Luster's SCurl Moisturizer, Dominican Magic Leave-in and BM Grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2019)

X-Cel21 & BRB's Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 15, 2019)

Xcel and Pimento oil on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2019)

XCel21 & a dab of Oil


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2019)

Luster's SCurl Moisturizer, B&B More Moisture Hair Cream, Shea Butter to seal tonight.


----------



## Lita (Jan 16, 2019)

•Natures Ego-Bhringraj & Emu hair leave in cream 
•Crown of Tresses-Chebe hair infusion oil to seal..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2019)

XCel21 Spritz
Blue Roze Pumpkin Hair Whip
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Luster's SCurl Moisturizer, B&B More Moisture Hair Cream, Shea Butter to seal tonight.


^^This plus Blue Magic Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2019)

XCel21 & BRB's Pumpkin Hair Whip


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2019)

Couple Drops of: Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jan 18, 2019)

Eco Style Gold and OGX Orchid Oil misted on top.


----------



## blazingbeauty (Jan 19, 2019)

Cantu Coconut Curling Cream
Lemon Scented Canola Oil
Eco Styler Krystal Gel on Edges


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2019)

JMonique's Pre-Poo w/Phyto's Pre-Poo Oil
Ayurveda Oil w/SM's Detangler & Curls B.berry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2019)

This morning I poured my new batch of herbal tea rinse on my hair and scalp. 

This afternoon, I Heavy moisturized and sealed with SCurl Curl Moisturizer, B&B More Moisture, shea butter and BM Grease.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jan 23, 2019)

Cantu Curl Activator Cream & Aunt Jackie's Don't Shrink Flaxseed Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2019)

XCel21 Spritz and DB's Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## curly caress (Jan 25, 2019)

LCO:KBB Blossom Moisture Mist, KBB  Sweet Ambrosia Leave-in and APB Green Powerhouse Hair Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2019)

XCel21 Spritz & MHC Buttery Soy Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *XCel21 Spritz & MHC Buttery Soy Hair Creme*



REPEAT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2019)

XCel21 & MHC's Buttery Soy


----------



## blazingbeauty (Feb 2, 2019)

SM Raw Shea Co + Water spritz during the week

Full M&S (weekend refresh):
Cantu Curl Cream & Canola Oil


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Feb 2, 2019)

water, SM leave-In, and Cupuaçu Butter.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 2, 2019)

Eco Style Gold
DE Almond & Avocado Curl Control & Shine Mist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2019)

Phyto Pre-Poo underneath JMonique's Green and Black Tea w/Cherry Bark & Peppermint Pre-Poo Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2019)

Trifecta: Wheat Germ Oil/SM Take Down Detangler & MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2019)

XCel21 & MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2019)

XCel21 & VHF (Virgin Hair Fertilizer)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2019)

XCel 21 & Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## water_n_oil (Feb 6, 2019)

Wash:
- Mielle Rosemary Mint Shampoo
- Renpure Rose Water Weightless Hydration Conditioner

Style: 
- Mane Choice 3-in-1 Conditioner
- Safflower Oil
- Wetline Xtreme blue

The Renpure conditioner was a first. It's amazing! Definitely will get more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2019)

XCel21 & MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 7, 2019)

Im scared of buildup so I haven't been doing a lot these last 2 weeks.


Im going to make me an acv with no oils and use that for the remaining 4 weeks. Thought about buying one from Natures Ego but I can just make one and throw a little bit of Ayurveda herbs in it and shake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2019)

A few drops of PALTAS BKC Oil & XCel21 Spritz


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 7, 2019)

TMC Tropical Moringa Sweet Oil & Honey Restorative Spray & Eco Style Olive Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2019)

XCel21 & PALTAS BKC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2019)

XCel21 & Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2019)

XCel21 & a couple drops of PALTAS BKC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *XCel21 & a couple drops of PALTAS BKC*


Repeat!


----------



## blazingbeauty (Feb 14, 2019)

Cantu Coconut Curl Cream
Canola Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2019)

XCel21 Spritz


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2019)

B&B More Moisture Cream mixed with QB OHHB combo - jar of More Moisture Cream finished. 

I may or may not have backups left in my stash. For now I'll be moving on to QB Burdock Root Butter Cream.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Feb 16, 2019)

As usual I used curl activator and Blue Magic grease. I braided my hair right back up for the next two weeks. I'm lazy as a fat pig. 14 braids I did.  This helps me keep knots at bay since I'm 1 inch away from hip length now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2019)

XCel21 & MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## blazingbeauty (Feb 18, 2019)

Impromptu wash day yesterday :

*Detangler*: Garnier Honey Whole Blends 
*Shampoo*: Shea Moisture Raw Shea 
*DC*: L’Oreal Nature’s Therapy w/Canola Oil + Microwaved 
*Leave In:* SM Raw Shea Conditioner
*Cream*: Cantu Coconut Curl Cream
*Sealant*: MyBelovedCrown Shea Butter *
Gel*: Eco Styler Krystal Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2019)

XCel21 & Oyin's Hair Dew


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2019)

Spritz hair with HG mist,applied CD kalahari smoothie on length & BM grease on the lower length to seal...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 20, 2019)

Last night massaged in Curls and Potions Chebe Growth Stimulating Growth Rice Water on entire scalp.

Around edges , massaged in MHC Type 3 cream ,and laid my edges down with Lovely B edge control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2019)

XCel21 & Oyin's Hair Dew


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2019)

Massaged a combination of Castor Argan and Castor Cayena drops on my scalp tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2019)

XCel21 & MHC's Sophia's Old Fashion Hair Grease


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 22, 2019)

Cantu Coconut Curling Cream & Wetline Extreme


----------



## blazingbeauty (Feb 23, 2019)

Cantu Curl Cream + Canola Oil + Eco Styler Krystal


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 23, 2019)

Nothing, being lazy and busy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2019)

Last Night I used:
L'Occitane SB (DC'er) and used it up - but needed a little more so I used L'Occitane Olive (tryna' use these up as Pre-Poo's)

My Rinse Out Combo's was (separately - but throughout my Regimen today):
Cream & Coco's Ginger Peach Kombucha Tea & ACV
Black Coffee
Tea
Rice Water (Soultanicals Follicle Booster)

Leave-In: Liquid, Oil & Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2019)

XCel21 & APB's Hair Lotion


----------



## Lita (Feb 25, 2019)

Mixing rice water with Moringa powders & onion oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2019)

XCel21 & QB's CTDG


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 26, 2019)

I somewhat switched up my routine this morning....

Cleanse: TreSemme Luxurious Moisture Shampoo
Hair Treatment: Curls Green Tea Hair Rinse
D/C: Aussie 3 Min. Miracle Moist (newer 1)
Protein Treatment: Nature's Little Secret Milk Strengthening Deep Conditioner
D/C: Aussie 3 Min. Miracle Moist (newer 1)
R/O: TreSemme Luxurious Moisture Conditioner
Leave-In: Cantu Coconut Curling Cream
Styler: Wetline Extreme Gel
Dry: Air-dry for a wash n go


----------



## blazingbeauty (Feb 26, 2019)

Cantu CC + Canola Oil + Pantene Alcohol Free Hair Spray, Level 4 Hold (did the job that Eco Styler didn’t want to do)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2019)

Curls Blu.eberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2019)

Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2019)

*Currently doing my hair right now:*

*-Prepoo* - Curl Origins Overnight Mask
*-Shampoo* - Kerastase Therapiste Shampoo
*-Deep Conditioners *- a combination of Mielle Organics Babassu & Mint DC (protein) and SSI Rose Clay DC (moisturizing). 
*-Leave-in* - IN Hibiscus and Aloe Leave-in
*-Moisturizer and sealant* - SCurl Moisturizer, QB BRBC and BM Grease.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 6, 2019)

TMC Tropical Moringa Sweet Oil & Honey Sealing Cream & Wetline Extreme gel

(I tried this early this morning as a somewhat risky experiment, & it held up, even in the rain!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2019)

XCel21 & VHF


----------



## Aggie (Mar 6, 2019)

I mixed some Banyan Botanicals Bhringaraj oil inside my jar of Castor Argan scalp drops with a few drops each of Peppermint, Rosemary and Calendula essential oils. Massaged it on my scalp for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Lita (Mar 6, 2019)

Sirod Naturals-Rice Water growth spray/SheaTerra Egyptian Black Castor oil on length & Shea Nilotica butter on top to seal in everything..Happy Being Nappy Onion growth oil on edges..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2019)

XCel21 and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2019)

XCel21 & CeCe Naturals Herb Infused Hair Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2019)

Xcel21
Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2019)

XCel21 and QB's CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2019)

XCel21 and CeCe's Herb Infused Pomade


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2019)

CFCG Curl Moisturizer, BM Grease, and my Shea Butter diy blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2019)

XCel21 and Jakeala's Shea Amla Hair Parfait


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 13, 2019)

In my downstairs bathroom is the Uhuru Naturals Chebe Spray and Natures Ego Fenugreek Food, as well as the Xcel. so when I was downstairs I used those.

Later on I went upstairs and saw the Curl and Potion spray, lol. I used some of that too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2019)

Spritzed w/XCel21


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 16, 2019)

Aphogee Keratin + Green Tea Restructurizer, & TMC Tropical Moringa Endless Moisture Restorative Spray, Melanin Hair + Body Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 16, 2019)

Uhuru Naturals chebe spritz followed by Xcel 21, the MUAH Collection marinade oil on my scalp and Natures Ego Fenugreek food


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2019)

XCel21 & Jakeala's Shea Amla Hair Parfait


----------



## Celestialx (Mar 17, 2019)

Last night ~

** Detangle: *VO5 Moisture Milks Conditioner
** Clarify: *ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
** Protein/"Pre-Poo": *Joico K-Pak Revitalisant Conditioner + EVCO 
** Moisturizing Shampoo: *Loreal EverCreme Sulfate Free Shampoo
** Rinse Out:* Aussie 3 min. Miracle Moist
** D/C: *Kanechom Karite Butter, Silicon Mix, and Hada Labo Gokujyun Lotion (overnight)

And I'm about to rinse out my D/C and apply ~

** Leave-In: *VO5 Moisture Milks Conditioner
** Sealant: *FOTE Aloe Vera Gel + Jojoba Oil


----------



## imaginary (Mar 17, 2019)

Cream of nature knot away leave in detangler along with a tresemme serum to moisten and then blowdry my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 17, 2019)

I gave myself a henna ad indigo treatment earlier today, massaged some Castor Argan/Cayena drops on scalp and moisturized my hair with CFCG Activator Moisturizer on my hair's length.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 18, 2019)

TMC Trop. Moringa Endless Moisture Sealing Cream & Wetline Extreme Gel


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 18, 2019)

Shadow_Lace said:


> Aphogee Keratin + Green Tea Restructurizer, & TMC Tropical Moringa Endless Moisture Restorative Spray, Melanin Hair + Body Oil



This was repeated, then I smoothed + scrunched in a little of the Wetline Extreme gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2019)

XCel21 Hair Spritz and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2019)

XCel21 and Jakeala's Shea Amla


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2019)

XCel21 and PALTAS BKC


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 19, 2019)

Cantu Coconut Curling Cream & Green (Aloe) Wetline Extreme Gel.


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2019)

Sirod Naturals”Rice Milk”spritz on scalp
Bekura Beauty-Buttermilk Cream on length
Scrubtious Inc-Hair Marmalade to seal

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 20, 2019)

Aphogee Keratin + Green Tea Restructurizer, TMC Trop. Moringa Endless Moisture Restorative Spray, Melanin Multi-Oil, & a little Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2019)

XCel21 & PALTAS BKC


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 20, 2019)

MUAH Marinade oil , Natures Ego Fenugreek Food and some Xcel this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2019)

XCel21 & Wild Hair Growth Oil


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 22, 2019)

Shadow_Lace said:


> Aphogee Keratin + Green Tea Restructurizer, TMC Trop. Moringa Endless Moisture Restorative Spray, Melanin Multi-Oil, & a little Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) Gel



Repeated today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2019)

XCel21 and Wild Growth Hair Oil


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 23, 2019)

TMC Trop. Moringa Endless Moisture Sealing Cream & Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) Gel


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 23, 2019)

These four might be the G.O.A.T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2019)

XCel21 and Wild Growth Hair Oil


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 23, 2019)

Aphogee Keratin + Green Tea Restructurizer, TMC Trop. Moringa Endless Moisture Restorative Spray, Melanin Multi-Oil, & a little Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) Gel


----------



## Celestialx (Mar 24, 2019)

Last night ~

*Detangled* w/ VO5 Moisture Milks + Cricket comb (it's 'meh' tbh). 
*Clarifying Poo:* ORS Creamy Aloe.
*Light/Mild Protein*: Joico K-Pak Conditioner + EVCO. 
*Rinse-Out*: Aussie 3 min Miracle Moist. 
*DC (overnight)*: Kanechom Karite Butter, Silicon Mix, VO5, and Hada Labo.

And for today ~

*Cowash*: VO5 Moisture Milks.
*Leave-In's*: VO5, SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie, and jojoba oil to seal.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 24, 2019)

*After getting over my lazy spell after church I decided to hit the shower to start my hair. Here's what I decided on:*

-Shampooing with Afro Love Mint Eucalyptus Rosemary Shampoo
-Color - Dominican Republic Big One henna
-Shampoo again with Natur Growth Bambu Shampoo
-Protein Treat with Natur Growth Nectar Repair
-Moisturizing DC with NG Rose Clay DC
*-Leave in with IN Aloe and Hibiscus Leave-in
-M/S with CFCG Moisturizer and BM Grease or diy SB blend*


----------



## naturalyogini (Mar 24, 2019)

Pre-pooed with Jlexillc scalp serum. I left it on for 30 minutes.

Shampooed with Treluxe hair wash.

Dc'd with Jlexillc Fenugreek conditioner

Detangled with Soultanicals Slip n Glide.

Twisted with Bekura Buttermilk hair cream

My hair started to dry hard, thin and crispy. So I re-twisted using Bekura Bahari water and Jlexi hair butter. My twists are now drying fat and juicy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2019)

Spritz w/XCel21 and Naturalista Juicy


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 25, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Spritz w/XCel21 and *Naturalista Juicy*



Whatever happened to this line? @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Whatever happened to this line?*


@shawnyblazes
Gurl...You Tell Me!

I had been saving these last two jars for an eternity. 

I am almost finished with one jar and I have one b/up (which I am holding on to). 

Wish I would have stockpiled more, but it was kinda pricey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2019)

XCel21 and QB CTDG


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2019)

This Evening:
XCel21 & Naturalista Juicy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2019)

XCel21 and Wild Growth Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2019)

XCel21 and Wild Growth Hair Oil


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2019)

Herbal tea rinse and CFCG Moisturizer


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 28, 2019)

TMC Trop. Moringa Endless Moisture Sealing Cream & Wetline Xtreme (Clear) Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2019)

XCel21 & Wild Growth Hair Oil


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 29, 2019)

Palmer's Natural Fusions Mallow Root leave-in & Wetline Xtreme (clear) gel


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2019)

Right now I have a mixture of EVCO, AVG, and EVOO on my hair as a pre-poo. Hair feels soft again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2019)

Used Tea w/Curls & Potions Bamboo and Rice Water Rinse

Paltas BKC & LG's Whipped Java Butter


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 31, 2019)

Shadow_Lace said:


> Palmer's Natural Fusions Mallow Root leave-in & Wetline Xtreme (clear) gel



Repeat


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2019)

XCel21, Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan Hair Balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2019)

XCel21 & Wild Growth Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2019)

XCel21 and Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan


----------



## imaginary (Apr 5, 2019)

FRW spray, TGIN green tea li mixed with NPF, shea mix


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 5, 2019)

This morning. 

Curls/Potions Chebe Rice Water on scalp followed by TA macanet root oil.  Xcel 21 spritz on back/edges and length of kinky twists sealed with pimento oil. 


Tonight , stunnababez rice water leave in on scalp.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2019)

*This morning:*

Wetline Xtreme Gel, CFCG Curl Moisturizer, MO Curling Custard.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 5, 2019)

*This evening: *

CFCG Moisturizer and EVOO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 6, 2019)

Before I left for work, Stunnababez Rice leave in conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2019)

WASH DAY:
Csntu ACV Root Rinse with my HQS Cleansing Conditioner
Black Coffee with Hydratherma Naturals Amino Silk Protein DC'er
Tea with Naturelle Grow's Madder Shea DC'er
DIY R/W with ST'icals R/W Follicle Booster
LOC (not sure yet with what?)


----------



## imaginary (Apr 6, 2019)

FRW spray and new shea mix (rosehip, vitamin e, apricot, sweet almond, blackseed, castor and lavender, cocoa butter and peaches and cream fragrance).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2019)

imaginary said:


> *FRW spray and new shea mix (rosehip, vitamin e, apricot, sweet almond, blackseed, castor and lavender, cocoa butter and peaches and cream fragrance).*


@imaginary 
Sounds


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2019)

Aggie said:


> *This morning:*
> 
> Wetline Xtreme Gel, CFCG Curl Moisturizer, MO Curling Custard.


Repeat, no Curling Custard was needed though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 6, 2019)

Stunnababez RWS.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 7, 2019)

Used FRW spray and tgin li. My hair was still oily from yesterday's shea application.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 8, 2019)

Water and the Melanin twisting creme w/a spritz of X21. I’m trying to hold out on washing my hair until next week. Then I can do a protein treatment and a trim.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2019)

Crece Pelo Scalp Drops & Wild Growth Hair Oil


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 8, 2019)

Cantu Coconut Curling Cream & Wetline Xtreme (Clear)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Crece Pelo Scalp Drops & *Wild Growth Hair Oil*


Did this, again this evening and used:
NurCreations Ginger Mint Scalp Fertilizer instead


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2019)

Fenugreek and AVJ tea rinse on my hair and scalp tonight. Feel really cool because of the essential oils I put in it.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 9, 2019)

Took a break from spraying my hair last night because it was still damp from the night before. Applied so shea butter to my bun and that was it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2019)

Crece Pelo Drops & NurCreations Ginger Mint Scalp Fertilizer


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2019)

Sprayed some Fenugreek and AVJ tea rinse to my hair and scalp this morning.


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 9, 2019)

DIY ayurvedic hair grease paired with Obia Naturals Curl Enhancing Custard.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 9, 2019)

*Poo*: SM coconut and hibiscus
*Cond*: SM coconut and hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Styler* : homemade shea pudding
*Gel*: wetline extreme 

This is my first time using SM. So far so good. My hair felt very nice after I conditioned.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 10, 2019)

Sprayed SB Rice Water Leave in spray on scalp with a little of the serum, then sealed my scalp with THE MUAH Marinade oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2019)

Crece Pelo Scalp Drops and a coupla' swipes of NurCreations Ginger Mint Scalp Fertilizer


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 10, 2019)

Aphogee Keratin + Green Tea Restructurizer, TMC TM Endless Moist. Restorative Spray, OGX Orchid Oil and Wetline Xtreme (Clear) Gel


----------



## Celestialx (Apr 10, 2019)

Had a much needed wash day after neglecting my hair for a little bit. 

*Cleanser*: Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Shampoo
*Rinse-Out Conditioner*: VO5 Moisture Milks 
*D/C*: Silicon Mix and Hada Labo Premium Lotion (2hrs w/ plastic cap)
*Moisturizer*: S-Curl Activator
*Sealants*: Jojoba Oil + Softee Mango Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 11, 2019)

Sprayed some SB RWS on scalp and a little SB RW serum, massaged and kept it moving.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2019)

Crece Pelo Scalp Drops & NurCreations Ginger Mint Scalp Fertilizer


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 11, 2019)

Curls lavish moisturizer
Curls creme brule whipped curl cream


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 12, 2019)

*Poo*: SM coconut and hibiscus
*Cond*: SM coconut and hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Styler* : homemade shea pudding
*Gel*: wetline extreme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2019)

Stunna & Baggy


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 12, 2019)

The Mane Choice Tropical Moringa Endless Moisture Restorative Spray & Braid Out Glaze


----------



## Lita (Apr 13, 2019)

Stunna rice milk on scalp,Bekura Beauty bahari water on length & sealed with Bekura Beauty apple serum.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 13, 2019)

Cantu Coconut curling cream & Wetline Xtreme Aloe Vera (Green) gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2019)

Infused Fenugreek Oil & Curl Origins Kukui Overnight Hair Mask

Rhassoul Clay Wash w/ Cantu's ACV Rinse

Coffee under Cream & Coco's Spun Sugar Reconstructor

Moringa Tea with Naturelle Grow's Madder Root & Shea DC'er

Fermented Rice Water Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2019)

Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Butter and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## imaginary (Apr 15, 2019)

FRW and shea/cocoa mix to my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2019)

Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint Growth L-I


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 15, 2019)

*Poo*: SM coconut and hibiscus
*Cond*: SM coconut and hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Styler* : homemade shea pudding
*Gel*: wetline extreme


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 15, 2019)

I have rice after over load, and my hair was acting funny, so I:

deep conditioned with Texture IDs deep conditioner mask + Hemp oil and wrapped my hair in a plastic cap for 4 hours,

Then used 
TextureID curl cream
Mielle Organics Pomegranate gelee
Layered with EcoStyler Flaxseed gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2019)

metro_qt said:


> *I have rice after over load, and my hair was acting funny, so I:*


@metro_qt 


Ms. Metro - What brought you to this conclusion?


----------



## water_n_oil (Apr 15, 2019)

ayurvedic shea grease
Lusti Olive Oil gel made into a custard (faaaail. Works great with eco though)
Obia Curl Enhancing Custard in an attempt to save myself from the aforementioned


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2019)

Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint Growth Leave-In and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tra.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint Growth Leave-In and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea.*


Repeat!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 19, 2019)

*Poo*: SM coconut and hibiscus
*Cond*: SM coconut and hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Gel*: wetline extreme

I skipped my shea pudding today. I’m in experiment mode I really want to nail down my wash n go


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2019)

Mielle Organics Mongongo Oil Pre-Shampoo Treatment and Soultanicals Knot Glide overnight under Plastic Cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2019)

Jamaican Black Castor Grease and SM's "Braid Up/Take Down" Detangler


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 20, 2019)

Uncle Funky's Daughter Good Hair & UFD Curly Magic


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 21, 2019)

Mielle Pomegranate and Honey Leavein under Eco Olive Oil for my wash n go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2019)

TMC 
_"Doesn't get any Butter than This"_ and a couple drops of PALTAS BKC


----------



## blazingbeauty (Apr 21, 2019)

Remoisturized with:
SM Raw Shea Butter Co (L)
Creme of Nature Pure Honey Whip (C)
My DIY Shea Butter Mix (B)


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 22, 2019)

Same old same old. I think my wash n go is coming out better when I skip my shea mix

*Poo*: SM coconut and hibiscus
*Cond*: SM coconut and hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Gel*: wetline extreme


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 22, 2019)

Aussie Moist Conditioner & Safflower Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2019)

Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint Leave-In, *(L)* Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Tea *(O) *and The Mane Choice's "Better Than Butter" *(B)*


----------



## discodumpling (Apr 23, 2019)

Just laid my wash n go down with Mielle Leavin followed by Hairobics Leavein and a heavy handed helping of Eco Olive Oil. 
I'm on my sulphur stuff again so I'll be washing more frequently and experimenting with different layers for my wash n go. Cause I can. Lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2019)

Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint L-I w/Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2019)

Couple Swipes of:
Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease


----------



## Lita (Apr 23, 2019)

Stunna”on scalp”
Bekura Beauty”Tonga”for moisture 
Camille”Honey” to seal
Fenugreek oil”on the very ends”for extra protection

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 24, 2019)

Homemade shea pudding (shea butter, aloe vera gel, almond oil)


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 25, 2019)

*Poo*: Skipped poo today
*Cond*: SM coconut and hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Oil*: Grapeseed
*Styler* : None
*Gel*: wetline extreme


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 25, 2019)

TMC TM Endless Moisture Restorative Spray & Eco Style Gold


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2019)

Castor Argan Scalp Drops on my scalp and CFCG Moisturizing Spray on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2019)

Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint Growth Leave-In w/Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2019)

Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint with Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 28, 2019)

*Poo*: Kinky Curly Come Clean
*Cond*: Kenra Moisturizing conditioner
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Gel*: wetline extreme


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 28, 2019)

Camille Rose Naturals Almond Jai Twisting Butter & Wetline Extreme Aloe (Green) Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2019)

XCel21 and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *XCel21 and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea*


This Again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2019)

XCel21 and Curl Origin's Mango & Babbasu Pomade


----------



## GettingKinky (May 1, 2019)

*Poo*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Cond*: Apoghee 2 min + Kenra Moisturizing conditioner
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Gel*: wetline extreme


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 1, 2019)

Sprayed loose hair in back with Stunnababez Rice water leave in followed by Shescentit Pomegranate Pear spray then twisted up the back with a mixture of QB Burdock Root buttercream and Olive Honey Hydrating balm. 

Sprayed the rest of my kinky twists with Stunnababez RW.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2019)

XCel21 and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (May 2, 2019)

*Clarify*-Joico k-pak 
*Protein*- Dudley’s DRC 28 followed by their cream protein
*Final* *rinse* -TMC 3 in 1 conditioner
*M*/*S* -Taliah Waajid Shea coco leave in & Alikay glazed Argan  silkener 

My hair feel silky yet strong


----------



## SunkissedLife (May 2, 2019)

AVJ/water light spritz

DIY flax seed gel

DIY whipped Shea butter

Hair styled in 2 braids


----------



## Shadow_Lace (May 2, 2019)

Shadow_Lace said:


> Camille Rose Naturals Almond Jai Twisting Butter & Wetline Extreme Aloe (Green) Gel



Repeat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2019)

XCel21 (not sure with what yet?) Maybe Naturelle Grow's Healthy Greens


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 3, 2019)

Last night, sprayed loose hair with SB Rice Water Leave in, then moisturized with QB BRBC mixed with OHHB and  twisted the back up.

Sprayed rest of hair/scalp with SB Rice Water Leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2019)

XCel21 and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## GettingKinky (May 3, 2019)

Trying to recover my hair from dyeing. That always makes it so dry. 
*
Pre-poo*: Homemade shealoe
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus + Kenra Moisturizing conditioner
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Gel*: wetline extreme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2019)

XCel21


----------



## Froreal3 (May 4, 2019)

Used APB Cashmere Cream and twisted with APB Cashmere Icing. Twists were juicy and moisturized. Twist out was nice and defined. Reminds me of the Creamy Hair pudding she discontinued. *pours some likka*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2019)

JMonique Naturals Bentonite & Rhassoul Clay Mask w/DIY Tingle Oil on top.


----------



## blazingbeauty (May 4, 2019)

SM Raw Shea Co + Creme of Nature Pure Honey + DIY Whipped Shea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2019)

@Saludable84 
Used Honey Nectar on top of Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab.

Kindred Butters Honey Nectar is definitely a suitable replacement for YAM.

Thank you for the Tip.

Kindred Butters did that thang!


----------



## Saludable84 (May 4, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Used Honey Nectar on top of Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab.
> 
> Kindred Butters Honey Nectar is definitely a suitable replacement for YAM.
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2019)

Saludable84 said:


>


@Saludable84 
Great Recommendation!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2019)

Xcel21 and TMC's "Better Than Butter"


----------



## Celestialx (May 5, 2019)

*Protein* *Pre-Poo:* Joico K-Pak + EVCO
*Shampoo: *Loreal EverCreme Deep Nourishing Shampoo
*D/C: *Silicon Mix + Hada Labo Premium Lotion
*Styling: *Air drying (w/ jojoba oil) in 8 plaits, based off of the method in this video.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2019)

XCel21 and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Celestialx (May 6, 2019)

*M/S:* DIY Daily Moisturizer with Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Smooth, Glycerine, and Distilled Water (inspired by *prettywitty77's mix*, I've been on a youtube kick I guess lol) + Jojoba Oil.
*Styling: *FOTE Aloe Vera Gel + Eco Styler Gel for a high bun.


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2019)

Wetline Xtreme gel, Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer and evoo on bunned hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2019)

XCel21 and Inashi Mango Butter


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2019)

Celestialx said:


> *Protein* *Pre-Poo:* Joico K-Pak + EVCO
> *Shampoo: *Loreal EverCreme Deep Nourishing Shampoo
> *D/C: *Silicon Mix + Hada Labo Premium Lotion
> *Styling: *Air drying (w/ jojoba oil) in 8 plaits, based off of the method in this video.


Wow this was a really great video. Her hair was actually pretty straight without the help of a dryer. I don't have that length yet so I will wait for it to grow some more before I even attempt doing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2019)

XCel21 and Inashi's Mango


----------



## Celestialx (May 7, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Wow this was a really great video. Her hair was actually pretty straight without the help of a dryer. I don't have that length yet so I will wait for it to grow some more before I even attempt doing it.



Her hair looked really good in the video for sure. Tbh for my relaxed hair, it wasn't worth the extra effort, but I think it'd work a lot better for naturals.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2019)

Celestialx said:


> Her hair looked really good in the video for sure. Tbh for my relaxed hair, it wasn't worth the extra effort, but I think it'd work a lot better for naturals.


Agreed. Naturals can really rock that look.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 7, 2019)

*Poo*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Cond*: Kenra Moisturizing conditioner
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Styler*: shealoe and wetline to slick down my bun


----------



## Celestialx (May 7, 2019)

*Co-Wash: *VO5 Moisture Milks + Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Smooth. 
*Moisturizer: *DIY Aussie/Glycerine/Water daily moisturizer. 
*Sealant: *EVOO.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2019)

Tonight my own diy Fenugreek oil on scalp and Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer and shea butter on the ends of my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2019)

XCel21 & TMC _Better Than Butter_


----------



## waff (May 9, 2019)

Leave in: SM JBCO leave in
Stylers: Garnier fructis sleek and shine leave in, Garnier fructis curl shape spray gel
Edge control: Creme of nature argan oil edge control


----------



## GettingKinky (May 9, 2019)

*Poo*: Kinky Curly Come Clean
*Oil Rinse*: grapeseed oil
*Cond*: Kenra Moisturizing conditioner
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Styler*: shealoe and wetline to slick down my bun


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2019)

XCel21 Spritz and Nature's Ego Carrot Cream


----------



## water_n_oil (May 9, 2019)

ACV (left in) & ayurvedic shea this morning. Water & CD hair honey this evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2019)

XCel21 & VHF


----------



## Shadow_Lace (May 10, 2019)

CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter, Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) Gel, Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Curl Control & Shine Mist


----------



## Lita (May 10, 2019)

Spritz my scalp with Sirod Black Rice Water Growth Spray after,I massage in some Fenugreek growth oil on problem areas and on my length I moisturized with Natures Ego black rice water + oil moisturizer.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2019)

Castor Cayena Scalp serum and diy Fenugreek Oil on scalp tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2019)

Baggying a few hours with:
XCel21
Nature's Ego Avocado Cream
Inashi Mano Butter


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 14, 2019)

I used Oyin’s Juices and Berries leave in, Melanin Twist cream, and Kreyòl Essence HBCO. Not a bad combo if I say so myself. Twists look shiny and plump. Might spray some X21 on it later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2019)

XCel21 and Nature's Ego Avocado Cream


----------



## Aggie (May 15, 2019)

Used some of my diy Fenugreeek oil on scalp and I used up a bottle of IN Aloe & Hibiscus Leave-in tonight as my cream moisturizer for tonight. 

No backups left of the latter and probably not a repurchase either. I liked it but don't actually NEED it.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 15, 2019)

I think I’m going to stick with this combo until I run out of SM

*Poo*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Oil Rinse*: skipped
*Cond*:SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Styler*: Wetline


----------



## blazingbeauty (May 15, 2019)

Whipped shea butter + water


----------



## water_n_oil (May 16, 2019)

DIY green tea shampoo
Shealogix conditioner
Ayuvedic shea mix (as an oil rinse) 
SM JBCO leave in (as my styler)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2019)

XCel21 and Nature's Ego Avocado Hair Cream


----------



## Shadow_Lace (May 16, 2019)

Curls Blueberry Bliss Twist-N-Shout Cream, Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) Gel, Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Mist, OGX Orchid Oil Spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2019)

XCel21 and Nature's Ego Avocado Hair Cream!


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2019)

Tonight I used my Fenugreek Oil on my scalp and M/S my hair with SSI Green Tea Leave-in, Lustrasilk Curl Max Moisturizer and Shea Butter to seal.


----------



## waff (May 17, 2019)

KCKT leave in, Garnier sleek and shine leave in, Garnier curl shape gel
Trying out KCKT for the first time, Loving the results so far. It's making me want to try the custard from KC so bad!


----------



## Kindheart (May 18, 2019)

Yesterday was wash day: Lush avocado Co wash ,As I am hydration elation DC. Camille Rose hair milk . 
Today : water ,a drop of CR hair milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2019)

African Pride's Pre-Poo and WEN's Hair Oil Treatment (Pear)
Product Junkie Natural's and Koils By Nature's Mangomint Detoxifying Conditioner
L.O.C. - Will be Combining a Liquid, Oil, Butter


----------



## Shadow_Lace (May 18, 2019)

Curls Blueberry Bliss Twist-N-Shout Cream, Xtreme Wetline Aloe (Green) Gel,
DE Almond & Avocado Mist, OGX Orchid Oil Spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2019)

XCel21 and Nature's Ego's Chebe Cream


----------



## GettingKinky (May 19, 2019)

*Poo*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Oil Rinse*: grapeseed oil + olive oil
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Styler*:  wetline gel (clear)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2019)

XCel21 and Nature's Ego Chebe Cream


----------



## Celestialx (May 20, 2019)

Forgot to post last night. ~

*Pre-Poo/Detangler: *VO5 Moisture Milks Conditioner
*Clarifying Poo: *ORS Creamy Aloe
*Protein Treatment: *Joico K-PAK Deep Penetrating Reconstructor
*D/C: *Silicon Mix (w/ plastic cap for 4hrs)
*Leave-In: *VO5 Moisture Milks Conditioner
*Gel: *FOTE Aloe Vera Gel
*Sealant: *EVOO


----------



## Shadow_Lace (May 20, 2019)

Aussie Smooth Conditioner, Herbal Essences Totally Twisted Mousse,
DE Almond & Avocado Mist, OGX Orchid Oil Spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2019)

XCel21 and Inashi's Mango Butter


----------



## GettingKinky (May 22, 2019)

I said I wasn’t going to change anything, but I added a curl cream
*
Poo*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Oil Rinse*: grapeseed oil + olive oil
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Curl cream*: curls creme brule whipped curl cream
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2019)

XCel21 and Curl Origin Leave-In


----------



## Shadow_Lace (May 22, 2019)

CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter, Xtreme Wetline Aloe (Green) Gel,
DE Almond & Avocado Mist, OGX Kukui Oil Spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2019)

XCel21 and NG's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2019)

XCel21 and MHC Coconut Hair Milk


----------



## GettingKinky (May 24, 2019)

*Poo*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Oil Rinse*: grapeseed oil + olive oil
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Curl cream*: curls creme brule whipped curl cream
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2019)

I used WEN (Tuscan Pear) Hair Treatment Oil w/my DIY SB Blend to Pre-Poo with.

I also used WEN Treatment Hair Oil with my DC'er to Steam with. (Tryna' use up this Oil).


----------



## PlanetCybertron (May 25, 2019)

Watered down Deva Curl One Condition in my spray bottle, light coat to get my hair damp, Africa’s Best Liquid leave In hair mayo, from the ears down, Etude Silk Scarf Serum, Almond oil on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2019)

XCel21 and Alikay's Botanicals


----------



## blazingbeauty (May 26, 2019)

Adding more lottabody and whipped shea butter plus eco styler and edge control (as needed) to install my Marley Twists


----------



## imaginary (May 27, 2019)

Moisturized with Cream of Nature honey detangler (glycerin free) and Neutral protein filler


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2019)

imaginary said:


> Moisturized with *Cream of Nature honey detangler (glycerin free)* and Neutral protein filler


@imaginary 
How is this product Ms. Imagine?


----------



## imaginary (May 27, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @imaginary
> How is this product Ms. Imagine?



It's pretty solidly "just ok". I like that it doesn't poof my hair up, but it errs on the side of greasy and takes a touch longer to sink in to my hair than my fave TGIN green tea li. I'd still recommend it, but I'm only using it until my beauty supply store restocks on my fave.


----------



## imaginary (May 29, 2019)

FRW spray and CON honey detangler again


----------



## Lita (May 29, 2019)

Spritz black rice water on my scalp,yadain roots grow ur fro hair freshener on length & sealed with Camille herbal tea oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GettingKinky (May 30, 2019)

I’m trying to be consistent. I’ve done the same thing for the last 2 wash days. 

*Poo*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Oil Rinse*: grapeseed oil + olive oil
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Curl cream*: curls creme brule whipped curl cream
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)


----------



## Celestialx (May 30, 2019)

My schedule being crazy led to me slacking big time and my hair definitely let me know how mad it was lol. ;~; 
I finally got a wash day in though. 

*Protein Pre-Poo: *Joico K-Pak Reconstructor + EVCO (*Note: *_Deffff_ can't pull this combo off with the deep penetrating D/C, that reconstructor really is no joke , so I'm gonna have to pick up some more of the regular K-Pak condish soon to use as a lighter treatment.) 
*Shampoo: *Pantene 2-in-1 Classic Clean Shampoo & Conditioner
*D/C: *Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
*Leave-In: *Mielle Organics Pomegranate and Honey Leave-In Conditioner
*Sealant: *EVOO + FOTE Aloe Vera Gel


----------



## Celestialx (May 31, 2019)

*Co-Wash: *VO5 Moisture Milks
*Leave-In:* Mielle Organics Pomegranate & Honey LI 
*Sealant:* FOTE Aloe Vera Gel + EVOO
*Style: *Bun w/ Wetline Xtreme Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2019)

Today:
Cantu ACV Root Rinse & JMonique's Cleansing Conditioner
A Vial of Salerm and Stunnababez Leave-In
SM's Take Down Detangler and something else


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 1, 2019)

Still holding steady

*Poo*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Oil Rinse*: grapeseed oil + olive oil
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Curl cream*: curls creme brule whipped curl cream
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)


----------



## Celestialx (Jun 3, 2019)

*Last Night
Detangler: *VO5 Moisture Milks Conditioner
*Co-Wash: *Aussie 3 Min. Miracle Moist (I was able to find a bottle of the old formula )
*D/C: *Joico Moisture Recovery Balm w/ a plastic cap overnight

*Today
Leave-In's:* S-Curl Activator + Mielle Organics Pomegranate & Honey LI 
*Sealant:* EVOO


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 3, 2019)

I’m cutting back on the number of products I put in my hair. I think they are keeping my hair from absorbing moisture. 

*Poo*: Kinky curly come clean
*Oil Rinse*: NONE
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Curl cream*: NONE
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)


----------



## imaginary (Jun 4, 2019)

FRW/NPF spray, TGIN green tea li, shea butter mix


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 4, 2019)

Co-Wash: Aussie Smooth conditioner, Styler: CRN Curl Maker


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2019)

Baggying with Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In and Inashi Mango Hair Butter.


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 5, 2019)

Yesterday:

DIY black soap shampoo
Citric acid rinse
DIY ayurvedic shea butter
I could have used a deep conditioner but I have a cold and I was being lazy.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 6, 2019)

CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter, Xtreme Wetline Aloe (Green) Gel, 
OGX Orchid Oil Spray


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 6, 2019)

I think I’m going to alternate between my 2 shampoos. The kinky curly may be a bit too much to use 2-3x a week, but I don’t think the SM removes enough buildup. 

*Poo*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Oil Rinse*: NONE
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Curl cream*: NONE
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)


----------



## Aggie (Jun 7, 2019)

I wasn't going to do anything to my hair this week but truly, it has been 4 weeks since I've given my hair a really good deep treatment. I have only been making sure that I kept my scalp shampooed standing up in the shower twice for the past month.

*Anyway today I:*

*-Detox Shampooed* with Nairobi Detox Poo
*-Moisture Shampooed* with Keracare Detangling Poo
*-Color *with Henna
*-Deep Conditioning* with Dudley's DRC 28 and Dudley's Cream Protein Conditioners
*-Leave-in* with SSI Green Tea Coconut Hair Milk
*-Moisturize/Seal* with QB Burdock Root and BM Grease.

ETA:

I did use my Olaplex steps 1, 2, 4 and 5 today. I'm out of Step 3 and don't think I need it since I have a lot of step 2 in my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2019)

Curl Origin's Overnight Hair Mask & Saran Wrap


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 7, 2019)

Stunnababez rice leave in

Shescentit Tahiti Hair Smoothie

Cream and Coco handmade Orange Marmalade jelly to braid up with for the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2019)

Stunnababez Leave-In and ST'icals Knot Glide


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2019)

Stunna-Spritz & SSI's Marshmallow and Marula


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 10, 2019)

TreSemme Luxurious Moisture Conditioner, Miss Jessie's Honey Curls


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2019)

Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In & SSI's Seyani Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2019)

Wild Growth Hair Oil & SSI's Seyani Butter


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 13, 2019)

Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls & OGX Orchid Oil Mist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2019)

Crece Pelo Scalp Drops and SSI's Marula & Marshmallow Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2019)

Tonight:
CeCe Naturals Overnight Hair Mask and WEN Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 16, 2019)

Rinsed hair with warm water then cowashed with Stunnababez cowash.  Used Whole Blends Avocado and Shea conditioner to detangle . Styled with Hydracare curlformer for washgno


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2019)

Saturday:
Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow and b.a.s.k (yesss I said b.a.s.k.) YAM.


----------



## waff (Jun 17, 2019)

-Clarified with Nizoral + Redken all soft cleansing cream shampoo
-Whole blends honey treasures shampoo
-Detangling: Whole blends honey treasures conditioner
-DC: TGIN honey mircale mask 2 hrs under heated cap
-Leave in: KCKT
-Styler: KCCC


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 17, 2019)

Friday and today 

*Poo*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Oil Rinse*: NONE
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Curl cream*: NONE
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 18, 2019)

Didn't get to wash. I just refreshed my hair with Miss Jessies Curls so Fresh and the old formulated Shescentit Royal Argan moisturizer and low ponytailed.  Its raining here today so hair feels soft.


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 18, 2019)

Co rinse with the last of my gallon bottle of Natures Advantage White Tea conditioner.
Leavein: Mielle Honey Pomegranate 
Gel: Ecostyler
Under the dryer then out the door!


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 18, 2019)

Aunt Jackie's Don't Shrink Flax Seed Gel, Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Mist, 
OGX Kukui Oil Spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2019)

Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In and NurCreations Jamaican Hair Souffle.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 18, 2019)

Rinsed hair with warm water.  

On one side of my head I used APB whipped shampoo. On the other side I didn’t 

Then cowashed with Shescentit Tahiti cowash. 

Used Shescentit Tahiti smoothie and curling jelly.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 19, 2019)

Curls BB Twist-N-Cream, & Xtreme Wetline Aloe (Green) Gel


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 19, 2019)

I had to do a more clarifying clean today

*Poo*: KC come clean
*Oil Rinse*: NONE
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Curl cream*: NONE
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2019)

Used:  Stunnababez & Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Oil


----------



## imaginary (Jun 20, 2019)

I've been spraying my hair with my FRW/NPF mix before I refreshen my bun (with gel) for the day. I usually do it each night, but I will occasionally do it in the morning.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2019)

*This weekend my regimen is:*

*-Prepoo* with EVCO and AVJ
*-Shampoo* with FC Baba de Caracol Shampoo
*-Protein DC* with FC Castor Cayena (very mild protein)
*-Moisture DC* with FC Baba de Caracol Treatment
*-Leave-in* with SSI Papaya Hair Misture Leave-in
*-Moisturize* with Dudley's PCA Retainer (not sure if I'm heavy sealing yet but if I do I will use BM Grease).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 21, 2019)

Got up this morning and sprayed with SSI Tahiti Hydrating Iced Tea. Shook hair and walked outside to the lovely rain!


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 21, 2019)

Curls Blueberry Bliss Leave-In Conditioner, Xtreme Wetline Aloe (Green) Gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 22, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> Got up this morning and sprayed with *SSI Tahiti Hydrating Iced Tea*. Shook hair and walked outside to the lovely rain!



On repeat minus the rain this morning.  It is humid though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2019)

Naturelle Grow's DC'er and Camille Rose Naturals Latte Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 23, 2019)

I prepoo'd yesterday with Hairveda Vatika Frosting and Bekura Beauty Moon in oil Hair serum, then  steamed in Henna Sooqs Sukesh Ayurveda mask for 25 minutes, rinsed then massaged a little of Bekura Beautys Puer Scalp Purifier in, deep conditioned with  APB Extreme Hydration Mask and SSI Tahiti Moisture Correction Mask with steam for 20 minutes, rinsed and added, SSI Tahiti Smoothie and Jelly with a little Curl Origin Oil in gel coiling custard for a Washngo.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 24, 2019)

Wash: TrSemme Luxurious Moisture shampoo
R/O: HE Argan Oil conditioner
Styler: Aunt Jackie's Don't Shrink Flax seed gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 25, 2019)

Prepoo : Coffee oil

Cowash  : SSI Tahiti Cocktail conditioning cowash

Detangle/RO  : HH Love you Not Condition

Style  : HH Chocolate Dipped Yogurt Styling Cream with Honey Gel ( cant think of the name of the business)


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 25, 2019)

*Poo*: Kinky curly come clean
*Oil Rinse*: NONE
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Curl cream*: NONE
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2019)

Stunnababez Leave-In and SSI's Marula Hemp Creme


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 26, 2019)

Cowashed last night with Nurcreations Fermented Rice water cowash, styled with  Photogenic


----------



## water_n_oil (Jun 26, 2019)

CD Mimosa Honey to do a puff this morning.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 26, 2019)

My hair was feeling kinda dry today so I just moisturized her with a combination of QB BRBC and OHHB with a little SSI papaya Hair Moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2019)

Stunna Leave-In & Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 27, 2019)

HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo, GWB Argan + Camellia Oil conditioner,
The Doux Mousse Def


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2019)

Stunnababez Leave-In and SSI's Marula Hemp Hair Cream


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jun 27, 2019)

Hair mask on my longer lengths by LuxSkinCo, sprayed my roots with watered down HE HH, and sealed with Shea Butter. 

Put my hair up in twists, but they look really fluffy and messy, but it’s okay, I still accept my protective style in all of its wild messiness lol


----------



## Tefnut (Jun 28, 2019)

Homemade water and aloe vera juice spray, QB's BRBC, grapeseed oil on hair and JBCO on scalp (lightly) and sealed with shea butter. @Chicoro you'd be pleased! I've incorporated shea butter into my regimen.  Gotta keep my hair juicy. It thrives like this plus I'm in twists.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 28, 2019)

I love this combination. But I’m out of SM and I have 2 huge bottles of other conditioners I want to use up. 
*
Poo*: Kinky curly come clean
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 28, 2019)

Tefnut said:


> Homemade water and aloe vera juice spray, QB's BRBC, grapeseed oil on hair and JBCO on scalp (lightly) and sealed with shea butter. [B]@Chicoro[/B]* you'd be pleased!* I've incorporated shea butter into my regimen.  Gotta keep my hair juicy. It thrives like this plus I'm in twists.










YES! I am pleased!​


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2019)

Renainder of: AP's Pre-Treatment and Mielle's Mongo Oil Pre-Poo


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 29, 2019)

SM Curl Stretch Pudding & Xtreme Wetline Aloe (green) Gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 30, 2019)

Last night,  Stunnababez RWLI and SSI Marula Mallow Hair cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2019)

Stunnababez Leave-In & Hairveda's Almond Glaze (to seal ends)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 1, 2019)

I did a half butt job of washing my hair yesterday evening

pre poo with Curls and Potions Chebe Clay Gloss for 5 minutes,  cleaned with PJN Rhassoul Clay washed, deep conditioned with PJN Fenugreek and Burdock Ayurvedic mask,  rinsed out with WB Avocado and Shea butter conditioner, styled with Curl Definition Curl Training Mold and  Herbal infused curl defining gel.

 This morning spritz with SSI Tahiti Iced Tea


----------



## Aggie (Jul 1, 2019)

I applied a mixture of SSI Papaya leave-in and QB BRBC to my strands earlier today. Feels good as usual.


----------



## Celestialx (Jul 1, 2019)

*AM
Pre-Poo: *Olaplex No. 3 (w/ plastic cap for 1.5hr)
*Cleanser: *L'Oreal EverCreme Deep Nourishing Shampoo 
*R/O Conditioner:* Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Moist 
*D/C: *Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm (w/ plastic cap for 1hr)
*Leave-In: *Mielle Organics Pomegranate & Honey LI
*Sealant: *EVOO
*Gel: *Wetline Xtreme

*PM
Moisturizer: *Water w/ VO5 Moisture Milks + S-Curl Activator 
*Sealant: *EVOO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 2, 2019)

This morning spritz with SSI Tahiti Iced Tea, again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2019)

Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jul 3, 2019)

Camille Rose Naturals Almond Jai Twisting Butter,
Xtreme Wetline Aloe (Green) Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2019)

This a.m.:
Stunna Leave-In
NurCreations Jamaican Hair Cream


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 4, 2019)

Sprayed my hair with stunnababez RWLI and sealed with Uniquel leave in moisturizer on the ends.  Ponytailed and out my bonnet on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2019)

Baggying a few hours with:
Stunna Leave-In
Sarenzo's Avocado Heavy Cream (VaVa Vanilla)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 6, 2019)

Last night,  sprayed SSI Tahiti Iced Tea, then added Gemini Naturals Primer and sealed with some Chebe oil.

ponytailed for bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2019)

A few minutes ago.....
Spritz with Stunna Leave-In/Apply Sarenzo's Avocado Heavy Cream


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 7, 2019)

Last night, sprayed SB RWLI, then mixed a little QB OHHB with BRBC to moisturize and sealed with QB Castor Amla pomade. ponytailed for the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Last night, sprayed SB RWLI, then mixed a little QB OHHB with BRBC to moisturize and sealed with QB Castor Amla pomade. ponytailed for the night.*


@shawnyblazes 
This Combo sounds


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 7, 2019)

Yesterday

*Poo*: Kinky curly come clean
*Cond*: Briogeo Don’t Despair Repair
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2019)

Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Leave-In & Sarenzo's Avocado Heavy Cream


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2019)

*This morning I:*

Shampooed with Follicle Care Almond and Honey Protein shampoo followed by
Moisturizinf Shampoo with Follicle Care Castor Argan Shampoo
Protein DC with Follicle Care Castor Cayena 

Have to complete my session with:

Moisture DC with Follicle Care Coco Rose Moisturizing DC
Moisturize with QB BRBC and SSI Papaya Leave-in Combo 
Style - Big plaits under a wig for the week.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 8, 2019)

Last night I sprayed my hair with SB RW LI , then put the back in a bun with Afro Whisperer Sugar foot shortening. braided my bang up.

This morning, I sprayed my back with SB RW LI again, and took the braids out in the front.  Got to work and poof the magic dragon of humidity hit me.

 I thought Id have some hold with the shortening.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 8, 2019)

Went skating and when I came home my scalp started itching so i had to do a quick wash. 

Washed with Bobeam Honey oatmeal shampoo bar.  Deep conditioned with APB Extreme Hydration mask, rinsed out with HH chocolate conditioner and left in Curlsmith Curl conditioning oil in cream.  Put in two ponytails to dry.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2019)

Decided to color my hair with henna today. Also using my Olaplex system to strengthen and repair. Plus a whole hair regimen today.

*Today I'm:*

-Prepooed with my diy fenugreek rinse and Heritage Castor oil
-Shampooing with Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Color with henna and Olaplex #1 mixed together
-Conditioner with Olaplex #2 for 20 minutes
-Shampoo with Olaplex #4
-Protein DC with Follicle Care Cayena Wood
-Moisture DC with Follicle Care Baba de Caracol
-Leave-in with Mielle Organics Pomegranate & Honey Leave-in
-Moisturize with QB BRBC and QB OHHB


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2019)

Stunna & Sarenzo's Heavy Cream (in Vanilla)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 10, 2019)

Last night sprayed my hair with SB RW LI then moisturized with SSI Pomegranate moisture milk and sealed with Chebe oil. 


Tonight , I sprayed hair with SB RW LI, moisturized with SSI Marula Mallow hair cream and braided hair with Taura Amore twist creamy.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 10, 2019)

Yesterday

*Poo*: Kinky curly come clean
*Cond*: Kenra
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)

I miss my SM conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2019)

Stunna FRW L-I and MHC Coconut Hair Lotion


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 11, 2019)

Sprayed SB RW LI then moisturized hair with SSI Marula Mallow hair cream and sealed with Taura Amore Macanet Butter blend.  Braided up.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Jul 12, 2019)

I washed my hair then used:
SheaMoisture - Silicone Free Miracle Styler Leave-In Treatment
Trepadora Curl Therapy - Avocado Kokum Curl Defining Smoothie
DevaCurl -  Super Stretch Coconut Curl Elongator


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 12, 2019)

*Poo*: Kinky curly come clean
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)

Back to my current favorite conditioner!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 12, 2019)

Twisted with Taura Amore Macanet butter blend.  Big fluffy twists.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 14, 2019)

Sprayed water  followed by Bekura Beauty Bahari water and twisted with Black tisane tea to oil on the right side, on the left side, sprayed with water, then sealed with Moon orchid milk in oil hair serum, twisted with Bahari water hair tea.

I wanted to see if there was a difference between loc and lco after drying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2019)

STEAM= A tiny corner of NG Marshmallow DC w/MyHoneyChild's Honey Hair Mask w/Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang on top 

LOC = Curls & Potions Chebe & Mint L-I, Ayurvedic Oil and Sarenzo's Heavy Cream


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 14, 2019)

Spritzed with Chebe USA Chebe Keratin and MSM spray.  Moisturized with PJN Hibiscus and Fenugreek leave in.  Braided with PJN Cocoa and Kalahari Flaxseed gel buttercream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2019)

Curls & Potions Chebe and Mint Leave-In and Sesa Ayurveda Hair Oil


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 15, 2019)

Why do I ever stray from this combination? It’s simple, quick and effective and my wash n go looks good for 3-4 days. 

*Poo*: Kinky curly come clean
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2019)

Curls and Potions Chebe & Mint Leave-In with EBW's Coconut & Shea Hair Butter.


----------



## waff (Jul 17, 2019)

Shampoo: Camille rose sweet ginger rinse
Conditioner/detangle: Garnier whole blends honey treasures conditioner + Garnier whole blends avocado/shea butter DC
Styler: The Doux Mousse Def


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 18, 2019)

Tuesday

Rhassoul clay mixed with  rose water and moringa powder
DIY Fenugreek Mask , steamed
Styled  TVO Fresh Whip Foam


This morning  refreshed with SSI Iced Tea Spritz, water and  a little more TVO Fresh Whip.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 18, 2019)

*Poo*: Kinky curly come clean
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 18, 2019)

Cowashed with Curl Origin Chocolate cowash

Rinsed our TMN Milk and Berries Deep conditioner. 

Styled with TVO Curl definer and Fresh Whip Foam


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2019)

FRW Rinse and EBW's Coconut & Shea Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2019)

MHC Honey Hair Mask & Jakeala's Sweet Honey Hair Thang

SM Take Down Detangler and Curls & Potions Chebe/Mint FRW L-I


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jul 21, 2019)

Wash: HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo
R/O: Garnier Whole Blends Coconut Water & Vanilla Milk conditioner
Styler: Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) Gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 21, 2019)

Sprayed Sirod Naturals Fermented Black Rice spray on scalp and hair.  Moisturized with QB CTDG and twisted with QB Coconut and Green tea softening serum.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jul 21, 2019)

DC with the Babassu Oil & Mint Deep Conditioner (smells so fresh)
Moisturized with the Avocado Moisturizing Hair Milk (a little feels like it goes a long way, and I used a lot)
And sealed with Batana oil  

It's my first time trying Batana oil but it is known for repairing damaged hair and encouraging hair growth. The new growth and reduced hair fall are supposed to make hair thicker and stronger. And my hair has been breaking like crazy from protein overload 

So far my hair feels very soft and not too greasy but tomorrow will be the real test.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2019)

Curls and Potions Chebe & Mint L-I and a drop or two of Jakeala's Coconut Shea Milk


----------



## vevster (Jul 22, 2019)

I used Curlsmith's cowash as a pre treatment / detangler and wash

then I used Oyin's  What the Hemp deep conditioner.

Because I am disorganized, I used Obia Curl Moisture Cream and Curl Enhancing Custard >>>> but my hair came out nice ----> when I think things out and plan, not so much....

*I must repeat if you are struggling with tangles: go the cowash route.  I am once again tangle free....  (def plan to clarify when needed, but every week shampoo is a NO)*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2019)

Curls and Potions Chebe & Mint L-I and Liquid Gold's Castor Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 23, 2019)

Last night  sprayed SN Fermented  Black rice spray, then sealed with  TA Macanet Butter blend, went skating and poof the magic humidity dragon.

 Its raining in NJ so its plush though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2019)

EBW's Coconut & Shea and Jakeala's Coconut & Shea Hair Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2019)

Stunna FRW L-I and Jakeala's Coconut & Shea Hair Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2019)

Curls and Potions Chebe & Mint FRW Lotion and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 29, 2019)

*Poo*: Kinky curly come clean
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Gel*: Briogeo curl charisma chia+flax seed coil custard


----------



## vevster (Jul 29, 2019)

Camille Rose Avocado Smoother then the CR aloe whipped butter gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2019)

1 or 2 Swipes of APB's Ayurvedic Hair Creme


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jul 29, 2019)

Wash: HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo
D/C: Bleu Luna Conditioning Butter
Styler: Xtreme Wetline Aloe (green) gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 30, 2019)

Last night, sprayed Sirod Naturals Black Rice Water spray and sealed with SSI Tahiti Cocktail Buttery Sorbet.

Hair started out stretched. Soon as I hit outside. Poof.


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 30, 2019)

My hair is getting sun damage I believe...
So I pre pood with Olaplex overnight,

Poo: ogx keratin shampoo

Deep Condition: shea moisture strengthen and grow deep condition & aphogee green tea reconstructor

Mane choice 24 karat gelee mixed with wetline xtreme gel and up north naturals 8 oil gelly for my wash n go


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2019)

Chebe & Mint FRW Leave-In
Liquid Gold's Castor Oil Pomade
CeCe's JBCO & Honey Hair Lotion


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 31, 2019)

I need to wash my hair. 


Last night, SN Black Rice Water Spray and TMC Braidout glaze


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I need to wash my hair. *


@shawnyblazes 
Oookay....so what you usin'?...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2019)

Sometime today:
CeCe's JBCO Hair Lotion and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 31, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Oookay....so what you usin'?...



Those wash day products have been on my counter a week, LOL.  Natures Ego ( shampoo, treatment, deep conditoner and leave in ), I keep walking by them ,lol @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Those wash day products have been on my counter a week, LOL.  Natures Ego ( shampoo, treatment, deep conditoner and leave in ), I keep walking by them ,lol*


@shawnyblazes 
...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 31, 2019)

I know, LOL. Its been so hot, Ive been lazy @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I know, LOL. Its been so hot, Ive been lazy*


@shawnyblazes 
You'll get it done today.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 31, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You'll get it done today.


Aww, look at you, believe in me and stuff!

sis, it ain happening   . Im going skating at 6 pm.. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 31, 2019)

*Poo*: Kinky curly come clean
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Gel*: Wetline Extreme (clear)


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jul 31, 2019)

Wash: HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo
D/C: Love Beauty & Planet Murumuru Butter & Rose 2 Min. Masque
Styler: Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 1, 2019)

Refreshed  with  C&P Supercharged moisture mist and a little Afro Whisperer Sugah foot shortening on the ends.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 1, 2019)

*Last night:
*
Shampoo: Oyin honey wash hydrating shampoo. This is one of the few sulfate free shampoos that actually doesn’t irritate my scalp

Conditioner: Herbal Essences HH

Deep conditioner: Olaplex No. 3 (overnight DC)

Rinsed out in the morning, let hair air dry

Leave-ins: Oyin Boing! all in one styler

Seal: Almond oil

I did a cross wrap of my hair, but I didn’t comb or brush anything, no clips, just tucked my hair under other parts of my hair, put on my satin cap, and beanie. Don’t plan on doing anything else today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2019)

Baggied with:
C&P's Chebe and Mint Fermented Rice Water Leave-In 
CeCe's JBCO Hair Lotion


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 2, 2019)

Before bed, refreshed with C&P Supercharged moisture mist and MHC Type 3 cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2019)

A corner of: MHC Honey Hair Mask w/Bel Nouvo Castor DC'er

SM Take Down Detangler, CRN's Lavender Shaken Spritz & CeCe's JBCO Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2019)

Stunnababez Serum 

@shawnyblazes what did you think of this?  And how did you use?

And....Bel Nouvo's Avocado & Shea Hair Lotion


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 7, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Stunnababez Serum
> 
> @shawnyblazes what did you think of this?  And how did you use?
> 
> And....Bel Nouvo's Avocado & Shea Hair Lotion



I liked it @IDareT'sHair   I actually used it on my face. I have one bottle left. I rarely used it on my hair because i really preferred the leave in.


 I havent used any Bel Nouvo in years and cant recall what I didnt like or did. Never was a staple line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I havent used any Bel Nouvo in years and cant recall what I didnt like or did. Never was a staple line.*


@shawnyblazes
I love the Hair Mask, the Detoxifying Mint Cowash and the Avocado & Shea Hair Milk.

He use to have a Peach Pomade that I loved, but it was discontinued.  

I like to keep a coupla' thangs from him in my Stash and try to pick up x1 or x2 things when there is a Sale.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 8, 2019)

Last night refreshed with C&P Supercharged moisture mist and sealed with SSI Tahiti Cocktail sorbet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2019)

MHC Organic Hair Oil


----------



## dorcagoye (Aug 8, 2019)

@shawnyblazes @IDareT'sHair does the stunnababez serum stink or is it mild? I placed an order for Sirod Naturals  rice water serum and I am hoping to use it for my face only but want to know about Stunnababez serum and how it works for the face.


----------



## dorcagoye (Aug 8, 2019)

Natures’ Ego Rice Water Rinse
Sirod Naturals Hibiscus Shea Deep Conditioner 
Sirod Naturals Fermented Black Rice Milk Conditioner
Sealed with Sirod Naturals Shea Smoothie (so soft and silky)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2019)

@dorcagoye 
A medium scented Lavender scent (IMO)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2019)

Stunnababez Serum and MHC Organic Hair Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 9, 2019)

dorcagoye said:


> @shawnyblazes @IDareT'sHair does the stunnababez serum stink or is it mild? I placed an order for Sirod Naturals  rice water serum and I am hoping to use it for my face only but want to know about Stunnababez serum and how it works for the face.



I love the scent.  it smells very lavender like to me @dorcagoye


----------



## dorcagoye (Aug 9, 2019)

@shawnyblazes @IDareT'sHair Thanks


----------



## Celestialx (Aug 11, 2019)

Forgot to post last night, I've been slacking _big time_, but I'm trying to get back on track. 

*Pre-Poo/Detangler:* VO5 Moisture Milks 
*Cleanser: *Cantu Shea Butter Cleansing Creme Shampoo 
*D/C: *Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm (*2 hrs w/ plastic cap) 
*(L)iquid:* VO5/Hada Labo Premium/Distilled Water mix
*(C)ream: *Mielle Organics Pomegranate & Honey Leave in Conditioner 
*(O)il: *EVOO
*Heavy Sealant: *Softee Mango Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 11, 2019)

(L) Curls and Potions Supercharged mist. 

(C)QB BRBC mixed with a tad bit of AOHC

(O)Twisted with SSI Tahiti Cocktail sorbet.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 12, 2019)

Saturday

*Poo*: Kinky curly come clean
*Cond*: Briogeo Don’t Despair Repair
*Leave in*:  none
*Gel*: Briogeo chia + flax seed coil custard

Didn’t like the way my hair felt

Today

*Poo*: Kinky curly come clean
*Cond*: SM coconut & hibiscus
*Leave in*: KCKT
*Gel*: wetline gel (clear)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2019)

Virgin Hair Fertilizer and MHC Organic Hair Oil


----------



## Celestialx (Aug 12, 2019)

*Cowash/Leave-In: *VO5 Moisture Milks
*Sealant:* EVOO + Blue Magic


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 12, 2019)

Spritz Sirod BRW spray and sealed with a little CJ oil.  

Thinking about a twist out in the morning.  Waiting on Curls and Potions so I can do a braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2019)

Dominican Scalp Drops and MHC Organic Oil and a little Bel Nouvo Lotion.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 14, 2019)

Last night sprayed some Curls and Potions Supercharged Moisture mist and sealed with Natures Ego Fermented Black Rice water leave in for braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2019)

Used:
Dominican Magic Scalp Drops this a.m.

Will use something this evening.  Probably MHC Organic Hair Oil?


----------



## blazingbeauty (Aug 14, 2019)

Water & DIY Whipped Shea on ends to redo twisted bun. Pantene Alcohol Free Hair Spray for neatness.


----------



## waff (Aug 15, 2019)

Shampoo: 1st/2nd wash: Aussie miracle curls shampoo
Condition/detangle: Garnier whole blends honey treasures conditioner
DC protein: Keratin Protein Smoothing Deep Conditioner for 2-3 hours under heated cap, decided to go with a medium-strong protein treatment post the blow out I had this last week to prep for WNG
Styler: ? Tbd, maybe miss Jesse's multicultural curl creme


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 16, 2019)

Last night, sprayed C&P Supercharged Moisture mist and sealed with Hairveda Jardin oil.

Yum!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2019)

Today:
Cantu's ACV Root Rinse, DIY Tea and Curls & Potions FRW & Bamboo Rinse

Today:
LOCB *assorted*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2019)

Dominican Scalp Drops and MHC Organic Hair Oil


----------



## waff (Aug 18, 2019)

*Shampoo*:
1st wash: Tresemme Flawless curls shampoo
2nd wash: Camille rose Ginger rinse
*Conditioner/detangle*: Garnier WB honey treasures conditioner
*Deep Condition*: Curls Cashmere and caviar DC 1-2 under heated cap, ended up taking a nap with it. Rinsed it off after 5 hours of it in. My hair felt like butttter when I rinsed out  This is my favorite DC at the moment
*Styler* for WNG: The Doux mousse def, KCCC on my edges


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Aug 19, 2019)

Wash: HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water 'poo
Protein: Mielle Rosemary Mint Strengthening masque
D/C: Mielle Moisture Rx Hawaiian Ginger masque
Styler: Xtreme Wetline Aloe (green) gel


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 19, 2019)

Did my experimental Moisturize and Seal routine on my twists.

Moisturizer: Pure Aloe Vera Juice (Inner Fillet)
Sealant: Jamaican Black Castor Oil.

I've been doing this for a couple of days now, and I've noticed my twist out is shinier, more defined, and with less frizz even in the crazy humidity that is common in North Carolina. It also doesn't seem to build up on my scalp. I'm hoping this keeps on working, as this will be a more cost effective solution to keeping my hair moisturized than my original LOC method for my twists/twistouts.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 20, 2019)

Nothing. Just put it in two ponytails for bed and fell asleep.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2019)

Dominican Magic Scalp Drops & NurCreations Ginger/Mint Hair Fertilizer


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 20, 2019)

I sprayed Oyin’s J&B spray(at least that’s what I think it was. I really don’t know what’s in that bottle ) and I found one last container of cream X21.  I mixed it with the Doux Good Day Finishing Cream (I had to actually get out the bed to look at the label. I couldn’t think of the name and it wasn’t showing up on Walmart’s site unless you typed the name), and Melanin Twist Cream to stretch it out. I sealed with HBCO, but I’m thinking I might need a lighter oil or something on my ends. They don’t soak up the oil like the new growth does.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 21, 2019)

Did a very lazy version of a wash tonight after having my hair up for a week. 

Shampoo: 
Mixed the remaining bit of my Nizoral with some SM 100% virgin CO. 

Skipped conditioning because I got even lazier.

Treatment: Tosowoong Repair sleeping hair mask. I don’t sleep in this hair treatment just because overnight DCing does a number on my scalp. Used with heat, rinsed out after 20 mins.

Leave ins:
•Diluted Texture ID mask (light coat)
• Ichikami moisturizing hair serum (mid length only)
•Almond Oil on ends
•DIY scalp treatment (just a few drops then massage it in).


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 22, 2019)

I moisturized with C&P Supercharged moisture mist with Natures Ego FBRW leave in and sealed with  Hairveda Jardin oil


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Aug 22, 2019)

Moisturized braids with diluted Eva NYC satin dream leave in cream

Almond oils on end

Sealed with BTZ serum


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Aug 22, 2019)

Wash: HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo
D/C: Cantu TXTR Treat Moisture Mask
R/O: Aussie Smooth conditioner
Styler: Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls Styling Lotion


----------



## leleepop (Aug 22, 2019)

White Rain Green Apple, Paul Mitchell the conditioner, and unrefined Shea Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 22, 2019)

Stunnababez leave in with a little JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2019)

Dominican Scalp Drops & Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Aug 28, 2019)

giovanni direct leave in for moisture and then mixed a yummy smelling leave in (herbal essence long term relationship) with my herbal shea infusion in my hands (mixing it in the jar would make it go bad faster) to seal.


----------



## water_n_oil (Aug 28, 2019)

Wet my hair under the tub faucet this afternoon then used The Mane Choice 3-in-1 for a ponytail.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 29, 2019)

For the last few days, just Taura Amore Butter blend.  I have to blowdry my hair tonight for my appt tomorrow.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Aug 29, 2019)

Wash: HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo
R/O + D/C: Garnier WB Ginger Recovery conditioner
Styler: Xtreme Wetline Aloe (green) gel


----------



## Celestialx (Aug 30, 2019)

*Cleanser: *ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo 
*D/C:* Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm (* 3 hrs w/ plastic cap) 
*Rinse-Out Condish: *Aussie Mega Moist Conditioner
*Moisturizer: *S-Curl Activator
*Oil: *EVOO
*Heavy Sealant: *Blue Magic Coconut Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2019)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Pie Hair Cream


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Sep 2, 2019)

Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Coil Sculpting Custard &
Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) Gel


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Sep 3, 2019)

Shadow_Lace said:


> Mielle Pomegranate & Honey Coil Sculpting Custard &
> Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) Gel



Repeat


----------



## Celestialx (Sep 3, 2019)

*Pre-Poo: *EVCO (* overnight w/ plastic cap) - _loved_ this as a super light protein treatment too, my hair felt so soft and strong; I was tempted to skip the D/C.
*Cleanser:* ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo 
*Detangler: *VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberries & Cream Conditioner 
*D/C: *Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm (* 3hrs w/ plastic cap) 
*Rinse-Out Condish:* Aussie Mega Moist Conditioner 
*(L)iquid: *S-Curl Activator
*(C)ream: *Mielle Organics Pomegranate & Honey Leave-In Conditioner
*(O)il: *EVOO + JBCO 

& a dab of Blue Magic Coconut Oil on the very ends. ♡


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 3, 2019)

Sprayed Stunnababez leave in and twisted with a little of Afrowhisperer Sugar foot shortening in chunky twists for bed.


----------



## Celestialx (Sep 4, 2019)

*Moisturizer: *S-Curl Activator
*Sealants: *EVOO, JBCO, & Blue Magic Coconut Oil on the ends only
*Styler:* Ecostyler Olive Oil gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2019)

Crece Pelo Scalp Drops
NurCreations Ginger & Mint Hair Balm


----------



## waff (Sep 4, 2019)

*Shampoo*:
1st wash: Aussie flawless curls shampoo
2nd wash: As I Am strengthening shampoo
*Conditioner/detangle*: Garnier WB honey treasures conditioner + Garnier WB honey treasures DC
*Styler*: MC leave in conditioner + KCCC on my edges


----------



## naturalyogini (Sep 4, 2019)

Well today is my birthday so this morning I treated my hair to TLC after Bekurabeauty Whiskey disaster.
Prepooed with C&P Chebe gloss for 2 hours
Shampooed with CP Ayurvedic shampoo
DC'd with CP Chebe moisture mask
My hair felt so juicy.  Even the Bekurabeauty latte leave in felt wonderful. 
Twisted with Bekurabeauty buttermilk. 
Oiled my scalp with SheaMoisture Amla oil mixed with henna.
My twists dried fat and soft which means my hair is retaining moisture.

Next week I'm getting the CP Moisture bundle if it's still available.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 5, 2019)

@naturalyogini  Happy belated birthday!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 5, 2019)

This morning a little SSI Passionfruit and Flax leave in sealed with Taura Amore Butter blends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2019)

@naturalyogini


----------



## Celestialx (Sep 5, 2019)

@naturalyogini 







Hope it was a good one! ♡


----------



## naturalyogini (Sep 5, 2019)

Celestialx said:


> @naturalyogini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## naturalyogini (Sep 5, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @naturalyogini


Thank you!


shawnyblazes said:


> @naturalyogini  Happy belated birthday!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Celestialx (Sep 5, 2019)

Celestialx said:


> *Pre-Poo: *EVCO (* overnight w/ plastic cap) - _loved_ this as a super light protein treatment too, my hair felt so soft and strong; I was tempted to skip the D/C.
> *Cleanser:* ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
> *Detangler: *VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberries & Cream Conditioner
> *D/C: *Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm (* 3hrs w/ plastic cap)
> ...



Did the above all over again, sans the pre-poo - I was too tired/lazy last night. xx


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2019)

Crece Pelo Drops & Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 6, 2019)

I’ve been avoiding it for some time, but the truth is I have to be more budget conscious due to a serious of unfortunate events. So, in the spirit of semi-budgeting here’s the lineup:

Liquid(-ish): S-curl (Yes, I jumped aboard the S-Curl train )
Cream: Franken-cream (The Doux Daily Creme, X21, Melanin Twist Cream. Once the Melanin is gone it’ll be down to the other two).
Oil: APB Hurry Up and Grow Oil

I’m gonna use what I have up, and once it’s out I’m gonna stick to what I have on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2019)

Overnight:
The Mane Choice Prickly Pear Overnight Mask & Phyto Pre-Shampoo Scalp Oil

LOC:
_Miscellaneous_ - will report back


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2019)

Today:
Stunnababez FRW Serum and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## waff (Sep 8, 2019)

*Scalp treatment*: Nizoral 1% with scalp massager for 5 mins, than left for 5 min to detoxify the scalp
*Shampoo*: Tresemme Flawless curls shampoo, Camille rose ginger rinse
*Conditioner/detangle*: Garnier WB honey treasures conditioner
*DC*: Garnier WB Avocado & Shea butter DC left on for 10-15 mins during the rest of my shower
*Leave in/Styler*: MC Leave in conditioner, KCCC for my edges and the top wispies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2019)

Curls & Potions Chebe & Mint FRW Leave-in and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 10, 2019)

Last night, a little bit of C&P Moisture mist with C&P One and done in chunky twists.


----------



## Celestialx (Sep 10, 2019)

*Pre-Poo: *EVCO (overnight w/ plastic cap)
*Cleanser: *ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
*Detangler: *VO5 Moisture Milks Strawberries & Cream
*R/O Conditioner: *Aussie Mega Moist
*(L)iquid: *S-Curl 
*(C)ream: *Curls Blueberry Bliss Leave-In 
*(O)il: *EVOO + JBCO
*Heavy Sealant: *Blue Magic Coconut Oil

It's that "lovely" time of the month and I'm feeling like crap.  So I skipped out on the D/C today 'cause I was not about to jump in and out of the shower. I usually cringe at the idea of letting shampoo touch my hair without a D/C to follow up with, but thankfully my hair felt A-OK. ♡


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Sep 11, 2019)

Wash: HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo
R/O: Garnier WB Ginger Recovery conditioner
Styler: TMC Cheers Gel-ato


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 12, 2019)

This morning sprayed Stunnababez LI and smoothed into two low buns.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Sep 12, 2019)

CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter &
Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2019)

Overnight:
Stunnababez FRW Conditioner and Bramhi & Amla Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 14, 2019)

Sprayed SB RWLI and added SSI Marula cream then twisted for bed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 15, 2019)

Didn’t get to Washday. 

Sprayed SB RW LI and bunned for bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2019)

Hairveda Whipped Clouds and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## imaginary (Sep 16, 2019)

Finally spritzed my roots with my FRW which may be a little too fermented as I can smell it under the fragrance I added. Topped it off with castor and sweet almond oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2019)

Bekura Tonga and a drop or two of Hempseed Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 17, 2019)

This morning sprayed SB RW LI and then smoothed some PJN RW Daily moisture cream in. Put two low ponytails in for work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2019)

@shawnyblazes
What are you using?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 17, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> What are you using?


Using when @IDareT'sHair ?


----------



## vevster (Sep 17, 2019)

Obia Naturals Curl Spray with SM coconut serum.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Sep 17, 2019)

Wash: Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle shampoo
R/O: Nature's Gate Pomegranate & Sunflower conditioner
Styler: Adwoa Beauty Baomint Leave In Conditioning Styler


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Sep 18, 2019)

Co-Wash: Nature's Gate Pomegranate & Sunflower conditioner
Styler: Adwoa Beauty Baomint Leave In Conditioning Styler


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2019)

Capilo Cinnamon & Rosemary Hair Oil and Crece Pelo Scalp Drops


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Using when?*


@shawnyblazes
I saw your "Growth Pics" in another thread and thought I was posting there.  I wanted to know what you contribute your growth to?  

The FRW or the Moremo?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 19, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> I saw your "Growth Pics" in another thread and thought I was posting there.  I wanted to know what you contribute your growth to?
> 
> The FRW or the Moremo?


Oh I think its the rice water. Ive only used the moremo once so far @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Oh I think its the rice water. Ive only used the moremo once so far*


@shawnyblazes 
C&P, Sirod, Stunna?  All of them? One of them?

OT: How is BabyCurlPoppage?  Still sportin' him short curlyq's?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 19, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> C&P, Sirod, Stunna?  All of them? One of them?
> 
> OT: How is BabyCurlPoppage?  Still sportin' him short curlyq's?


I think all of them. Rice water has been consistent in my routine since the end of April in some way or fashion.

Hes been sporting a little fro lately.  I think we are going to shape it up this weekend a little. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Hes been sporting a little fro lately.  I think we are going to shape it up this weekend a little.*


@shawnyblazes
You betta' watch dem scissors and preserve da curls


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> *I think all of them. Rice water has been consistent in my routine since the end of April in some way or fashion.*


@shawnyblazes 
I have used FRW as well!

I do plan to return to my XCel to my rotation in the Fall/Winter.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 19, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> You betta' watch dem scissors and preserve da curls


 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Sep 19, 2019)

All Nature's Little Secret line today...

Clarify: NLS Vanilla Bean shampoo
R/O: NLS Rose Hydrating conditioner
Styler: NLS Irish Moss styling cream


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 20, 2019)

Wednesday, I sprayed SB RW LI, followed by PJN RW Daily moisture cream and sealed with Soultanicals Nappucino hot oil coffee amino


Thursday night, sprayed SB RW LI, followed by QB BRBC, and sealed with Soultanicals Nappucino again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2019)

Mixed:
Phytokarite with Phytojojoba Hair Mask(s) and Steamed

Also Used:
Wheat Germ Oil and Hemp Oil


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Sep 22, 2019)

Camille Rose Naturals Almond Jai Twisting Butter & 
Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) Gel


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Sep 24, 2019)

Wash: HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water shampoo
D/C: Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating conditioner
Leave-In: CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter
Styler: Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2019)

Bekura Tonga Mousse and Bramhi & Amla Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 24, 2019)

Sprayed SB RW LI, then PJN RW
Daily moisture cream and then sealed it in with DBH Shea butter.  Two buns for bed.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 26, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> Sprayed SB RW LI, then PJN RW
> Daily moisture cream and then sealed it in with DBH Shea butter.  Two buns for bed.



on repeat this morning , before work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2019)

So far just Wild Hair Growth Oil


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Sep 26, 2019)

Wash: TMC Ancient Egyptian shampoo
R/O: TMC Ancient Egyptian conditioner
Leave-In: CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter
Styler: Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 27, 2019)

Last night sprayed hair with SB RW LI, then used PJN Max Hydration LI, then sealed with PJN Honey Butter Fluffy Whip and twisted for bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2019)

So far today:
TMC Apply To Dry Hair Overnight Mask w/Phytopolliene Oil


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Sep 28, 2019)

TMC Tropical Moringa Endless Moisture Restorative Spray &
Wetline Xtreme Aloe (Green) Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2019)

A Swipe of Virgin Hair Fertilizer and Wild Hair Growth Oil


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 1, 2019)

I tried it 4 different times and 3 different ways...and I've come to a conclusion...TMC Crystal Orchid Biotin gel is a dud for me. 
So I'm sitting under the dryer on a random Tuesday morning 45 minutes before I'm due at my desk with a tried and true combo. 
Eco over Mielle Pomegranate Honey  Leavin. No flakes. Acceptable levels of curl definition. Wash n go for 3-5 days. Thank u.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 1, 2019)

Wash: TreSemme Luxurious Moisture Shampoo
D/C: Bleu Luna Conditioning Butter
Styler: Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss Styling Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2019)

Stunnababez Fermented Rice Water Serum and Crece Pelo Scalp Drops


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Oct 4, 2019)

Last night, I moisturized with TMC restorative spray and sealing cream.
My hair has been feeling funny all week but now it's moisturized...a day before wash day. smh


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Oct 5, 2019)

Africa’s Pride leave in, sealed with Almond Oil. 
I like this leave in because it reactivates when water comes into contact with it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 5, 2019)

I refreshed my l0w ponytail with water , added a little  PJN Max Hydration  LI and then sealed with PJN Honey Butter Fluffy Whip.   My pompadour bang  I left alone. 

 If I have time tonight,  I'll mix up my henna and let it sit for tomorrow after work.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 5, 2019)

CurlMix Moisturizer (Watermelon) & CurlMix Flaxseed Gel (Watermelon)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 5, 2019)

Shadow_Lace said:


> CurlMix Moisturizer (Watermelon) & CurlMix Flaxseed Gel (Watermelon)


How is this  @Shadow_Lace ?


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 5, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> How is this  @Shadow_Lace ?



They're both runny. The moisturizer has the most slip, and a slight watermelon fragrance. I was a definitely able to get out the last stragglers (tangles, shed hair). This can be used on soaking wet-damp hair. I used it on soaking wet hair.

While the flaxseed gel... I recommend that your hair's thoroughly detangled, and to work in medium-small sections. Hair has to be soaking wet! The fragrance is barely detectable; however, I can smell the Hemp Seed Oil.

This is my 2nd time trying out CurlMix. It's still drying right now, so far I like the results.

I tried CurlMix before, but I always hated the outcome. Now I realize that I wasn't using the products correctly.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 8, 2019)

I didnt get to wash my hair this weekend. Last night my scalp was itching so I cowashed with  Curls and Potions Cleansing conditioner, conditioned with Shescentit Tropical Coconut Rice water mask, left in SSI Cranberry cocktail and sealed with Hairveda cocasta oil.


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 9, 2019)

Product  combo alert: Lol! 
Very rarely do I use an entire line.  Happy to be nappy for over a decade so I kinda know what is necessary to achieve the looks I want. 
I used TMC's Cheers line
Poo
Conditioner 
Gel
Polish

I'm not a fan of a sticky or tacky wash n go. Perhaps I'm too used to scrunching the crunch out of an Eco Styler wash n go. 
This combo left my hair feeling like i used waaaay too much product. When it was infact a one and done. 
My wngo's usually involve a leavein and a thick layer of gel. Periodt. Lasts 5-7 days through exercise, showers, sleep with minimal maintenance. 
This ain't it. Gonna try it another way tomorrow!


----------



## vevster (Oct 9, 2019)

I did my daily refresh:

Obia Naturals Curl Refresher spray
Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Creme
Shea Moisture Coconut Oil Serum


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 9, 2019)

Wash: TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo
D/C: Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner
Leave-In: AIA Long & Luxe GroYogurt
Styler: AIA Curling Jelly


----------



## discodumpling (Oct 10, 2019)

So its "tomorrow" and I got it in at 5:30 AM. 
Cowash: Natures Advantage Honey Almond
Leavein: Mielle Honey Pomegranate  
Styler :Eco Olive Oil 
Dryer & coffee! 
This combo is tried & true. ItsI battle tested and will last until my Sunday wash... at least.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 10, 2019)

Sprayed my hair with Sirod Naturals Black Rice Growth Spray, moisturized with APB Ginger root lotion and sealed with Nectar & Mane Nourish and Shine oil serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2019)

Baggied with:
PALTAS BKC & HV's Whipped Clouds


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 11, 2019)

Wash: HE Blue Ginger + Micellar Water Shampoo
D/C: TMC Peach Black Tea Conditioner + R/O: TMC Heavenly Halo Conditioner
Leave-In: CurlMix Moisturizer (Watermelon) 
Styler: CurlMix Flaxseed Gel (Watermelon)


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 12, 2019)

TMC 24k gel
TMC Cheers GEL-ato
Sweet almond oil
You'd think my hair would have been totally frizz free with this combo but the front is a little frizzy. Ah well. Will go back to cheap gels.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2019)

*My Wash Routine Tomorrow:*

-Prepoo - @Chicoro's prepoo
-Shampoo - Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Shampoo 2 - Keracare Moisturizing and Detangling Shampoo
-Protein Treatment - Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor with heat
-Moisture treatment - Nairobi Humecta-Sil also with heat
-Leave-in/Moisturize - Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer

Wig for styling - not sure which one yet


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2019)

Used:
Naturelle Grow's Sweet Honey Hair Balm & Crece Pelo Scalp Drops


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 13, 2019)

CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter & Wetline Xtreme Aloe/Green Gel


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 16, 2019)

Wash: TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo
D/C: TMC Green Tea & Carrot Mask
Leave-In: CRN Almond Jai Twisting Butter
Styler: Wetline Xtreme Aloe/Green Gel


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 19, 2019)

Aussie Smooth Conditioner & Safflower Oil


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 22, 2019)

Co-Wash: VO5 Kiwi Lime Conditioner
Styler: Eco Style Gold


----------



## Celestialx (Oct 23, 2019)

*Pre-Poo: *EVOO for 2 hrs w/ plastic cap
*Cleanser:* ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
*D/C: *Kanechom Karite Butter + Silicon Mix (1 tbsp) + Salt (1 tsp) for 3 hrs w/ plastic cap 
*R/O: *Aussie Mega Moist Conditioner
*(L)iquid:* S-Curl
*(G)el:* FOTE Aloe Vera Gel
*(O)il: *EVOO
*Heavy Sealant: *Blue Magic Coconut Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2019)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Oil & Crece Pelo Scalp Drops


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 24, 2019)

Co-Wash: VO5 Kiwi Lime + Strawberries & Cream Conditioners
Leave-In: As I Am GroYogurt
Styler: CD Coco Creme Coil Enhancing Moisture Butter


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2019)

Giovanni Direct Leave-in followed with Mielle Organics Pomegranate and Honey Leave-in. Used Nairobi Vita Sheen Hairdress on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2019)

I've been using:
Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil and Pure Argan Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 28, 2019)

I used Curlsmiths hair growth drops for the morning, and SB rice water leave in today.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 28, 2019)

Garnier Fructis 1 Min Mask (Papaya Extract) &
Wetline Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Kutie85 (Oct 28, 2019)

Shadow_Lace said:


> They're both runny. The moisturizer has the most slip, and a slight watermelon fragrance. I was a definitely able to get out the last stragglers (tangles, shed hair). This can be used on soaking wet-damp hair. I used it on soaking wet hair.
> 
> While the flaxseed gel... I recommend that your hair's thoroughly detangled, and to work in medium-small sections. Hair has to be soaking wet! The fragrance is barely detectable; however, I can smell the Hemp Seed Oil.
> 
> ...


I have their flaxseed oil gel. I went to a party before in Chicago. I got some damage from using her gel . I think it was too heavy for my hair.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 28, 2019)

Kutie85 said:


> I have their flaxseed oil gel. I went to a party before in Chicago. I got some damage from using her gel . I think it was too heavy for my hair.




What are your hair attributes: type, width, density, porosity?

I know I have to literally thoroughly detangle each section, even after applying the moisturizer, before applying the CurlMix Flaxseed Gel.

But, I have hair that will literally re-tangle, right after detangling. 

I'm: medium porosity, medium-fine width, low density, type 3 

I do use the Phillips Flexy Brush to detangle (I used to just finger detangle)

Do you remember which Flaxseed Gel you used? 
There are different varieties for different hair (possible skin/scalp) issues

I used the Hair Growth with Hemp Seed Oil in Watermelon Fragrance. I want to try the Rose Fragrance.

How many pumps, of the flaxseed gel, did you use?
I use 2-3 depending on the section (I section my hair into 6s) .

Is your hair fine and/or lower density? You may just need 1 pump of the CurlMix Flaxseed Gel.


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 28, 2019)

Shea Moisture JBCO leave in
Safflower oil
Softee Perfect Edge Control


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 29, 2019)

TMC Tropical Moringa Endless Moisture Restorative Spray &
Xtreme Wetline Clear Gel


----------



## vevster (Oct 29, 2019)

Mo’s Scalp Clarifier
Mo’s cowash
Camille Rose coconut deep conditioner 
Camille Rose coconut leave in
Design Essentials styling mousse oldie but goodie
DevaCurl shine —- I’m liking this!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 29, 2019)

shawnyblazes said:


> I used Curlsmiths hair growth drops for the morning, and SB rice water leave in today.


On repeat tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2019)

Tonight Curl Max Moisturizer, QB BRBC, Yellow Shea Butter to seal and on my scalp.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 30, 2019)

My scalp is itching. Tonight im going to run some of SSI Royal Argan Shampoo on my scalp and might deep condition my box braids under the steamer.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 30, 2019)

Co-Wash: Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Conditioner
Leave-In: TMC Tropical Moringa Endless Moisture Restorative Spray
Styler: Mixed Chicks Leave-In
Sealant: Safflower Oil


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2019)

Tonight I used my curl activator moisturizer, yellow shea butter on hair and scalp and sealed all in with BM Grease. My hair feels so soft that I don't think I will need to do anything to it tomorrow.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 1, 2019)

Xtreme Wetline Clear Gel &
a tad bit of Eco Style Olive Oil Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2019)

Claudie's Hair Revitalizer and Crece Pelo Scalp Drops


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 4, 2019)

Wetline Xtreme Clear Gel &
a little of Eco Style Olive Oil Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2019)

Liquid Gold's Java Butter and Crece Pelo Scalp Drops


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2019)

I just slathered my scalp with some yellow shea butter plus I used some of it to seal in some Mielle Organics Leave-in and QB OHHB on my hair. Love how soft my hair feels .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2019)

Last Night:
Strong Roots Red Pimento and Crece Pelo Scalp Drops


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2019)

Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Butter and PALTAS BKC


----------



## water_n_oil (Nov 7, 2019)

Water, TMC 24k gel, Softee perfect edge control


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2019)

LG's Whipped Java Butter and Crece Pelo Scalp Drops


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 9, 2019)

Cantu TXTR Leave-In Hydrating Conditioner &
Xtreme Wetline Aloe/Green Gel


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2019)

*Tomorrow I hopefully will be using:*

-Nairobi Detox Shampoo
-Keracare Moisturizing and Detangling Shampoo
-Kerastase Masquintense Nourishing Deep Conditioner (protein)
-Naturelle Grow Rose Clay Moisturizing DC
-Mielle Organics Pomegranate and Honey Leave-in
-Sealed with Shea Butter and Blue Magic Grease.


----------



## naturalb2uty (Nov 10, 2019)

Liquid: Water
Leave-in: Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner
Seal: Camille Rose Cocoa Nib & Honey Serum
Moisturizer: Camille Rose Aloe Whipped Butter Gel
Styler/Heavy Sealant: Karen's Body Beautiful Super Duper Hydrating Cream​


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 11, 2019)

Not Your Mother's Curl Talk 3 n 1 Conditioner &
Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Defining Cream


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 15, 2019)

Not Your Mother's Curl Talk 3 n 1 Conditioner,
NYM Curl Talk Defining Cream,
Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2019)

SCurl, Oil and DIY SB


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 19, 2019)

Cantu TXTR Leave-In, 
Wetline Xtreme Aloe/Green Gel, &
A tad bit of Eco Style Super Protein


----------



## vevster (Nov 20, 2019)

Tweaking

I’m washing my hair tonight but using all Pattern
Pattern Shampoo
Pattern Heavy conditioner
Pattern jojoba serum mixed with the leave in
Camille Rose aloe whipped butter gel


----------



## Aggie (Nov 21, 2019)

Tonight I just used some CFCG with Shea Butter to seal it all in. I don't feel like I will need a prepoo this wash day weekend. My hair is still so very soft .


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 22, 2019)

Cantu TXTR ACV + Tea Tree Soothing Shampoo
Love Beauty & Planet Murumuru Butter & Rose 2 Min Magic Mask
Cantu TXTR Leave-In + Rinse-Out Hydrating Conditioner
Wetline Xtreme Aloe/Green Gel, &
A bit of Eco Style Super Protein


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2019)

Aggie said:


> Tonight I just used some CFCG with Shea Butter to seal it all in. I don't feel like I will need a prepoo this wash day weekend. My hair is still so very soft .


^^Repeat but also greased my scalp with shea butter and added some Nairobi Vita Sheen to seal my ends tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2019)

Today:
Phytopolliene Scalp Drops & JMonique Naturals Bentonite & Rhassoul Clay Rx (Under Dryer)

DIY Rosemary Tea under Afroveda's Ashlii Amla Red Raspberry DC'er (Under Steamer)

JMonique's ACV L-I, SCurl and DIY SB


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2019)

Redken Extreme Anti-Snap Leave-in sealed in with melted Shea Butter and Nairobi Vita Sheen Hair Dress (grease).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2019)

Alter Ego Cren drops and PALTAS BKC


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 25, 2019)

Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Shampoo
TreSemme Botanique Nourish & Replenish (Coconut Milk & Aloe Vera) Conditioner
Miss Jessie's Honey Curls, & a bit of Eco Style Super Protein
Garnier Fructis Sleek N Shine Serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2019)

AE Cren Drops & DIY SB Blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *AE Cren Drops & DIY SB Blend*


Repeat!


----------



## imaginary (Dec 3, 2019)

FRW/Neem/Bay Leaf tea spritz, TGIN green tea li, Rosehip/Argan/Coconut/Castor oil mix


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 3, 2019)

Sprayed some SB RW LI on my  braids as I walked out the door.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 3, 2019)

TreSemme Luxurious Moisture Shampoo
Aussie Smooth 3 Min Mask
Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls Styling Lotion


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 4, 2019)

Last night on the loose hair in the back

Sirod Naturals Black Rice Water,  Asiam More Moisture Leave in, and PJN Honey butter fluff to seal


This morning ,sprayed some SB RW LI on my face and scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2019)

AE Cren Drops and Purabody Naturals Mango Tea Scalp Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 5, 2019)

SB RW LI on my face and scalp, followed by, SSI Okra Spray and oil. ( smells like chocolate peppermint)


On the loose hair in the back near my nape,  Asiam More Moisture LI and PJN Honey fluff butter to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2019)

Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 6, 2019)

SB RW LI on my face and scalp, followed by, SSI Okra Spray and oil this morning, followed by sealing the loose hair in the back with a little of PJN Honey fluff butter.


Last night I twisted the loose hair in the back with CO Honey/Hibiscus Whipped Cream LI


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2019)

AE Cren and DIY SB Blend


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 6, 2019)

Garnier Fructis 3 n 1 Masks Avocado & Papaya as leave-ins,
Xtreme Wetline Clear & Aloe/Green Gels


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 7, 2019)

QB ohhb, moringa conditioner and castor & amla pomade.


----------



## natural in ATL (Dec 7, 2019)

My new wash n go routine that is the best I’ve found:

wash with design essentials avocado shampoo

condition with Pattern intensive conditioner 

brush hair with conditioner still in with a a pattern brush (similar to Denman) 

run fingers through hair while applying a generous amount of carols daughter coco creme 

add any oil on top to break white cast 

this lasts 5-7 days with defined, fluffy soft curls.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2019)

Mielle Organics with freshly Whipped Shea Butter. This is a smoothing combination for my hair. I loved it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 10, 2019)

Last night on the hair in the back that's loose,  PJN Frolicious Kink drink, sealed with QB oil serum and Curlsmith serum, twisted with Curlsmith oil in cream.
Sprayed rest of braids with SB RW LI.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2019)

SSI's Kiwi Kiss & Alter Ego's CREN


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 11, 2019)

Yesterday combo sucked toes, even with the rainy weather my hair still felt dry.


This morning, I added Asiam More Moisture lotion, then PJN Daily Rice Water cream and sealed it with PJN Honey Butter Fluff.

Sprayed the rest of the braids with SB RW LI and SSI Okra Spray. massaged SSI Okra oil around my edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2019)

AE Cren Drops & Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 12, 2019)

Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo
NYM Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Mask
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## faithVA (Dec 12, 2019)

Shampooed with Elasta QP Soy Oyl and Deep Conditioned with TGIN.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 13, 2019)

This morning, Asiam More moisture on the loose hair, then PJN Daily moisture RW cream, and sealed with SSI Okra oil.


On braids SB RW LI, Curlsmith Scalp boosting drops, and  SSI Okra oil, Massaged.


SB RW LI on my face.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2019)

Deep conditioned with  Kerastase something or other
Oil rinsed with a mix of oils and then followed with a combination of rinse out conditioners
Sprayed on my TGIN leave-in
Used Mane Choice Thermal Spray before blow drying.
Used Mane Choice Thermal Serum before flat ironing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2019)

SSI's Kiwi Kiss & Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## nyeredzi (Dec 15, 2019)

Water and castor oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 16, 2019)

I used Creole  Belle Organics, Pralines & Cream Hair/Skin Butter on my hair and bantu knot'd the hair.


Lovely sheen and softness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2019)

Bekura's Tonga Mousse and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 17, 2019)

I used Creole Belle Organics, Pralines & Cream Hair/Skin Butter on my hair and put in two buns last night.


still soft and sheeny.  Still ready to wash though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2019)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea And SSI's Kiwi Kiss Hair Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 18, 2019)

I used Creole Belle Organics, Pralines & Cream Hair/Skin Butter on my hair and put in two buns this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2019)

Last Night I Used:
PALTAS BKC
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 19, 2019)

Same thing,

I used Creole Belle Organics, Pralines & Cream Hair/Skin Butter on my hair and put in two buns this morning.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 19, 2019)

The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Shampoo
Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Masque
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2019)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and Pantene Gold Series Hydrating Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2019)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and SSI's Kiwi Kiss


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2019)

JMonique Naturals Dead Sea Mud Mask and J.ane Carter's Quench Cowash (just a corner of the JMonique's)


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 24, 2019)

The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Shampoo
Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Conditioner
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2019)

Claudie's Hair Revitalizer
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 25, 2019)

Qhemet burdock cream and Amla cream .


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 26, 2019)

Last night I sprayed my hair with Sirod Naturals Black Rice water spray, then used AsiamNaturally So Much Moisture lotion and sealed it all in with SSI Okra Scalp Stimulating oil.


This morning I sprayed SB Rice Water LI, and then added PJN Max Hydration and sealed it in with SSI Okra Scalp Stimulating oil.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 26, 2019)

QB
ohhb, mtcg and castor & amla pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2019)

SM's Take Down Detangler and Curls & Potions Knot Tonic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2019)

CD's Healthy Hair Butter and Curl.smith's Stimulating Scalp Booster


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *CD's Healthy Hair Butter and Curl.smith's Stimulating Scalp Booster*


Repeat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2019)

Curl.smith Stimulating Scalp Booster and CD's Healthy Hair Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 29, 2019)

Clay wash with bentonite clay, Rhassoul clay, slippery elm and a tad bit of Cantu beauty ACV root rinse.

steamed in hydrated fenugreek , then steamed in CO More Moisture Please deep conditioner and then CO Whipped Cream leave in conditioner.

air dried in big twists for 2 hours, then twisted with TMC Braidout Glaze


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 29, 2019)

All Nature's Little Secret:

NLS Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo
NLS Rose Hydrating Conditioner
NLS Banana Leave-In
NLS Irish Moss Styling Cream


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 30, 2019)

Shadow_Lace said:


> All Nature's Little Secret:
> 
> NLS Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo
> NLS Rose Hydrating Conditioner
> ...


@Shadow_Lace  How do you like NLS Irish moss styling cream?


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 30, 2019)

Very moisturizing, light scent!

Light to medium hold. A little goes a long way!

Best application was on wet hair, can be used on dry hair as well.

I was able to refresh my ends this morning with it. I dampened the ends then re-applied it. 

No Coconut oil or Shea Butter. 

Irish Moss is the 2nd ingredient, does contain Cupuacu Butter.

(I answered 2x, just in case you missed one of them)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2019)

@Shadow_Lace
How is their shipping time? 

I ordered, but haven't heard from them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2019)

Curl.smith Stimulating Scalp Booster and Claudie's Hair Revitalizer


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 30, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shadow_Lace
> How is their shipping time?
> 
> I ordered, but haven't heard from them?



When did you order? 

I ordered on the Sunday before Cyber Monday. 
I received my package last week.

I do recall getting an email notice about shipping delays.  

The Black Friday orders started shipping out on Dec. 18, & the Cyber Monday orders started on Dec. 20. 
So that could be the reason for the long wait.

When I ordered from her the 1st time it wasn't nearly as long a wait time. 

I think a lot of companies didn't really take in the amount of orders and shipping times properly. I keep seeing similar complaints about other natural hair companies. 

Have you sent her an email inquiry?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2019)

Shadow_Lace said:


> *When did you order?
> 
> I ordered on the Sunday before Cyber Monday.
> I received my package last week.*


@Shadow_Lace
I "just" order like last week.  LOL.

Okay...I won't look for it until around or after MLK-Day.

Thank you!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 31, 2019)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shadow_Lace
> I "just" order like last week.  LOL.
> 
> Okay...I won't look for it until around or after MLK-Day.
> ...


I ordered too.  Smh. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Aggie (Dec 31, 2019)

Tonight I moisturized my hair with QB BRBC and sealed with Nairobi Vita-sheen Hairdress and my diy Shea Butter mixture. This method and products really softens up my hair nicely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2019)

Heavy Sealed with Butters, Grease & Oils


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 3, 2020)

Last night sprayed with SSI Okra Spray and sealed with FYBCJ herbal oil


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jan 3, 2020)

Nature's Little Secret Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo
Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Butter Masque
NYM Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Conditioner
Organic Safflower Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2020)

@Shadow_Lace 
FYI:  My NLS Shipped

Should be here either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jan 4, 2020)

Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Conditioner
Organic Safflower Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2020)

Last Night:
Curl Keeper Detangler & JMonique Naturals Pre-Poo (Overnight)

Today:
DIY ACV, Tea

Heavy Seal:
Miscellaneous Oils, Butters, Grease


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 5, 2020)

Today. Spritzed hair with SB RW LI and sealed my twists with HH Onion seed and Kale conditioning serum.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2020)

QB BRBC and CJ Smoothing Lotion to moisturize and sealed with Shea Butter mix and Nairobi Vita Sheen Hairdress.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 7, 2020)

Last night moisturized with PJN Frolicious Kink Drink, sealed the length of my hair with HH Onion Seed and Kale conditioning serum and then sealed the ends of my hair with MHC Old Fashioned Sophia grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2020)

shawnyblazes said:


> *HH Onion Seed and Kale*


@shawnyblazes
Who is "HH"?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 7, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> Who is "HH"?


@IDareT'sHair 

Honeys Handmade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2020)

shawnyblazes said:


> *Honeys Handmade.*


@shawnyblazes
Hmpfh.  *rolls eyes*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2020)

Today:
HTN Protein Leave-In and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 8, 2020)

Last night and this morning.  PJN Max Hydration LI sealed with SSI Okra oil and whipped butter on the ends of the twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2020)

Claudie's Hair Revitalizer and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jan 9, 2020)

TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo
NYM Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Conditioner
Miss Jessie's Honey Curls


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 9, 2020)

SB RW LI followed by APB Honey 3 n1 and sealed with whipped butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2020)

Camille Rose Naturals Cocoa Nibs & Honey


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2020)

I used my Dominican Magic Hair Gel today. It actually defined my curls pretty nicely. I did spray some Bambu Smoothing Lotion on it afterwards and that softened it up even more. A great combination that I will be rocking tomorrow at work in a bunned style.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2020)

Today I used Bask & Bloom More Hair Cream (the last jar currently in my stash) and my diy Shea Butter to seal.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jan 12, 2020)

Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss Styling Cream &
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jan 16, 2020)

Nature's Little Secret Avocado Moisture Cream
NLS Flaxseed Curly Custard 
CurlMix Serum (Rose Scent)


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2020)

Tonight I sprayed a blended leave-in on my hair with CJ Smoothing Lotion, Nairobi Pamperfuse Leave-in and a tiny bit of Redken Extreme Anti-Snap. It is quite moisturizing I might add. Love this combination.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jan 18, 2020)

All CurlMix Repair (Rose Scent)..

CM Avocado Moisturizer
CM Flax Seed Gel
CM Regrowth Serum (as a sealant)


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2020)

*This weekend this is my regimen:*

-Pre poo with a mixture of AVG, NF Rose Clay, and Ricebran oil
-Keracare Moisturizing and Detangling Shampoo
-Deep condition with DM Anti-Aging Treatment (Protein)
-DC with a mixture of Kerastase Oleo-Relax and Amika Nourishing DC (Moisture)
-Leave-in with a mixture of Nairobi Pamperfuse and Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion
-Seal with my diy Shea Butter
-Air Dry and wig to style


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2020)

SCurl, Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and Claudie's Revitalizer


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jan 19, 2020)

CurlMix Flax Seed Gel Repair (Rose Scent) &
CM Serum Repair (Rose Scent)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 19, 2020)

Today I just twisted with PJN FSG Buttercream


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jan 20, 2020)

Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss Styling Cream
NLS Flax Seed Curly Custard &
CurlMix Serum Repair (Rose Scent)


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2020)

Sprayed some Fenugreek Rinse on my scalp this afternoon. It left my scalp really tingly from the peppermint, tea tree and rosemary essential oils I added to it. Yum .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2020)

Earth Enrichment Grease & CRN's Cocoa Nibs & Honey


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 21, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Earth Enrichment Grease & CRN's Cocoa Nibs & Honey


This sounds interesting.  Earth enrichment grease @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 21, 2020)

Last night , I sprayed some PJN Frolicious Kink Drink in my hands. Smoothed it down my hair and then sealed it with a little of Hairveda Jardin oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *This sounds interesting.  Earth enrichment grease*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
ETSY - It is Earth Enrichments Scalp and Root Pomade
It has:
_Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Olive Oil, Organic Sunflower Oil, Beeswax, Organic Hemp Seed Oil, Organic Essential Lavender Oil, Organic Rosemary Essential Oil, Organic Tea Tree Essential Oil, Organic Essential Peppermint Oil, Organic Sweet Orange Essential Oil, Vitamin E_ *(All Organic Ingredients are Certified Organic)
*
It's very smooth and very soothing.  Reminds me of Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" from back in the day.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2020)

Aggie said:


> Sprayed some Fenugreek Rinse on my scalp this afternoon. It left my scalp really tingly from the peppermint, tea tree and rosemary essential oils I added to it. Yum .


Tonight - repeat of this ^


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jan 22, 2020)

Nature's Little Secret Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo
Miche Beauty Peppermint Candy Cane Deep Conditioner
NLS Irish Moss Styling Cream
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2020)

CRN Cocoa Nibs and DB's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2020)

Tonight I sprayed my scalp with some of my diy Fenugreek Tea Rinse and M/S my hair with CFCG Moisturizer and Shea Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 27, 2020)

On Saturday

Mixed up bentonite clay, rhassoul clay, slippery elm, ACV and warm water for a clay wash

Then steamed in some hydrated fenugreek, rinsed after 20 minutes and deep conditioned with SSI Plum Nectar/Agave Moisture Rich Hair Mayo, rinsed after 30 minutes and added SSI Plum Nectar/Agave Leave in Styling Hair yogurt

Sunday

Twisted with PJN Sea Moss & Pomegranate Styling Foam and Sea Moss & Cocoa Cream Styler.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jan 27, 2020)

Nature's Little Secret Avocado Moisture Cream
NLS Flax Seed Curly Custard &
NLS Herbal Hair & Scalp Oil


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2020)

Fenugreek Tea rinse on scalp and a Combination leave-in on my hair with SB to seal


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and NurCreations Ginger Mint Pomade


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 28, 2020)

Last night SB RW LI sealed with my Shea blend.

This morning SB RW LI sealed with HH Onion Seed/Kale oil blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and NurCreations Ginger & Mint Scalp Pomade


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jan 30, 2020)

Nature's Little Secret Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo
NLS Rose Hydrating Conditioner
NLS Avocado Moisture Cream
NLS Flax Seed Curly Custard &
NLS Herbal Hair & Scalp Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2020)

Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 1, 2020)

Miche Beauty BOOST Leave-In & Curl Refresher Spray
Miche Beauty BOUNCE Curl Defining Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2020)

JMonique Naturals Cleansing Conditioner (to use up) and AS I AM Coconut Cowash Conditioner to finish it out


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 3, 2020)

Miche Beauty QUENCHED Hydrating & Twisting Butter
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## halee_J (Feb 3, 2020)

Tried something new...I decided to make a thick oat milk from powdered oats and use as a leavein under my flax gel and butters. I don't wan't to get too excited in case its a one off, but... *BABAAAY*. Soffffttttt.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 5, 2020)

NLS Cucumber Nourishing Shampoo
NYM Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Butter Masque
MB QUENCHED Hydrating & Twisting Butter
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Lissa0821 (Feb 5, 2020)

My niece agreed to braid my hair on the 16th, please tell me why I am marking down the days on the calendar with joy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2020)

CRN Cocoa Nibs & Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## waff (Feb 5, 2020)

pre poo: Aphogee 2 min reconstructor, 30 min under heat and 1 hour left out
scalp treatment: aloe vera gel massage
poo: GKHair moisturizing shampoo
RO: Macadamia oil deep repair mask, 10 mins under plastic cap
leave in: GKHair smooth cream + GKHair argan oil + Kenra blow dry spray
Serum: john frieda skinny serum


----------



## NCHairDiva (Feb 6, 2020)

So in love with Ayurvedic deep conditioner with Shea Butter!!! Soooo, soft!


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 8, 2020)

Miche Beauty QUENCHED Hydrating & Twisting Butter
Nature's Little Secret Flax Seed Curly Custard &
NLS Herbal Hair & Scalp Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea
Liquid Gold's Castor Oil Pomade


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 11, 2020)

Last night and this morning.

CRN Rejuva Drops on scalp.  PJN Rice Water Daily Cream and PJN Rosemary Ginger Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2020)

Liquid Gold's "Castor GRO" Pomade and a few drops of CRN's Cocoa Nibs Growth Serum


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 11, 2020)

Miche Beauty LAVISH Leave-In 
MB Quenched Hydrating & Twisting Butter
NLS Flax Seed Curly Custard &
NLS Herbal Hair & Scalp Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 12, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Last night and this morning.
> 
> CRN Rejuva Drops on scalp.  PJN Rice Water Daily Cream and PJN Rosemary Ginger Ayurvedic Oil.


Same.


----------



## waff (Feb 12, 2020)

Scalp treatment: Fenugreek/aloe water mixture
Pre poo: Olaplex no 3 for 2 hours under plastic cap
Shampoo: GKHair moisturizing shampoo
DC: Joico K-PAK Intense Hydrator for 10 mins
Scalp leave in: The Ordinary peptides hair serum
Leave in: Olaplex no 6 and no 7


----------



## mayoo (Feb 13, 2020)

Water, Maui Moisture Curl Milk, and shea butter 

Great as usual


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2020)

Sulfur 8 Medicated and Liquid Gold's Castor GRO


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 14, 2020)

Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss Styling Cream &
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2020)

*Here's my regimen:*

-Nairobi Pampersoft Moisturizing shampoo
-Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment
-Dudley's Cream Protein Moisturizing DC
-Curl Junkie's Smoothing Lotion Leave-in
-Big Braids under wig to style.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2020)

My regimen is getting simpler. Colored my hair tonight so cleansed with the eSalon shampoo. I conditioned with the Kirkland Moisturizing Conditioner and Twisted up with The Doux.   I'm loving using so few products.


----------



## waff (Feb 17, 2020)

Scalp treatment: hot oil treatment
Prepoo: Neutrogena triple moisture recovery mask for 30 min under heat, left for 1 hour more
Shampoo: GKHair moisturizing shampoo
Rinse out: Joico kpak reconstructer for 10 min under plastic cap
Scalp leave in; the ordinary peptides hair srrum
Leave in: olaplex no 6 and no 7


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 17, 2020)

Miche Beauty LAVISH Leave-In
MB QUENCHED Hydrating & Twisting Butter
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2020)

Water rinsed and used Carol's Daughter's foam. That was it.


----------



## Kiaray8 (Feb 19, 2020)

Mane choice honey leave in and braid glaze - amazing definition for WnGs. I’ve ordered the sealant cream for more moisture but I love the definition and the fact my hair is not crunchy or frizzy. I am definitely loving this line I initially only had the spray before and never thought to get the rest but really happy I have.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 19, 2020)

Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Shampoo
The Mane Choice Ancient Egyptian Shampoo
Aussie Smooth 3 Minute Mask
Miche Beauty LAVISH Leave-In
MB QUENCHED Hydrating & Twisting Butter
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## waff (Feb 19, 2020)

pre poo Protein: Aphogee 2 min reconstructor mixed with Aminotouch pure protein, 30 min under heat and 2 hour left under plastic cap
poo: GKHair moisturizing shampoo
DC: Joico moisture recovery balm for 10 min under plastic cap
leave in: olaplex no 6 + no 7
scalp: the Ordinary multi-peptides serum


----------



## kim1006 (Feb 21, 2020)

I tried a new product, The Mane Choice Gelato for my wash and go. 

This is what I applied to my hair today:  1) I washed with The Mane Choice Do It For the Culture shampoo to remove any product build up, 2) I conditioned with The Mane Choice Cheers! To The Strands, 3) I applied Cantu Leave-In (Trying to use up items in my stash, 4) I applied an oil by The Mane Choice, 5) I applied The Mane Choice Proceed With Caution as my leave-in conditioner, 6) I applied curl activator by Cantu, 7) I detangled with my Dyson detangling comb and Felicia Leatherwood brush, 8) I applied The Mane Choice Gelato, 9) I used my Felicia Leatherwood brush to define my curls and 10) I diffused with my Dyson Supersonic blowdryer.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 22, 2020)

Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo
Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner
Miche Beauty LAVISH Leave-In Conditioner
MB QUENCHED Hydrating & Twisting Butter
NLS Flax Seed Curly Custard


----------



## kim1006 (Feb 24, 2020)

I shampooed with The Mane Choice 4 Leaf Clover shampoo, I deep conditioned with a mixed of The Mane Choice 4 Leaf Clover Mask and The Mane Choice Cool-Laid Mask, I detangled with my Dyson Detangling Comb and my Felicia Leatherwood brush, I used The Mane Choice Proceed With Caution Leave-In, I used The Mane Choice 4 Leave Clover Styling Cream, I defined my curls with my regular size Denman brush, and I diffused with my Dyson Supersonic.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 25, 2020)

Camille Rose Neroli Blossom Cleansing Milk (with Cashew Milk & Orange Blossom) Elongation
Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss Styling Cream
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## waff (Feb 26, 2020)

scalp: Fenugreek/aloe water mixture
pre poo: Olaplex no 3 for 2 hour left under plastic cap
poo: GKHair moisturizing shampoo
DC: Joico K-PAK Deep-Penetrating Reconstructor for 10 min under plastic cap
leave in: olaplex no 6 + no 7
scalp: the Ordinary multi-peptides serum


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 28, 2020)

Today's the 6 day on my Washngo

Last night, refreshed with water slightly and sealed with SheabyNae Pumpkin Bumpkin Hair Oil


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Feb 28, 2020)

Cantu TXTR Leave-In/Rinse-Out Hydrating Conditioner
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 2, 2020)

Cantu TXTR Leave-In/Rinse-Out Hydrating Conditioner
Nature's Little Secret Flax Seed Curly Custard


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 4, 2020)

Camille Rose Neroli Blossom (w/ Cashew Nut Milk & Orange Blossom) Elongation
Nature's Little Secret Avocado Moisture Cream
Miss Jessie's Honey Curls


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2020)

Camille Rose Lavender Shaken Spritz and Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 5, 2020)

Last night I spritz'd the front of my hair with SheabyNae Big L Moisture spritz, sealed that in with QB Honey Hydrating Balm and sealed it all in with  QB Aethiopika Twisting Butter then braided.

The back I used the same products and ponytail'd the twists.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 6, 2020)

Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo
Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Curl Masque
Miche Beauty BOUNCE Curl Defining Cream
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 9, 2020)

Oyin Handmade Ginger Mint Co-Wash
Miche Beauty BOUNCE Curl Defining Cream
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 10, 2020)

Last night, Sealed with T&B Antidote and then twisted for the night.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 11, 2020)

Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo
Not Your Mother's Royal Honey & Kalahari Desert Melon Repair + Protect Masque
Miche Beauty BOUNCE Curl Defining Cream
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 13, 2020)

Camille Rose Neroli Blossom (w/ Cashew Milk & Orange Blossom) Elongation
Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls Grape Seed Glossy Jelly


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 16, 2020)

Nature's Little Secret Avocado Moisture Cream
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 19, 2020)

Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo
Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner
Miss Jessie's Honey Curls (to leave-in)
Miss Jessie's Honey Curls (as final styling product)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2020)

Pure Grape Seed Oil & Virgin Hair Fertilizer


----------



## niknakmac (Mar 21, 2020)

The Mane choice Heavenly halo Shampoo and conditioner followed by the mane choice 3-1  conditioner as a leave in and the orchid gel for styling.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 22, 2020)

TMC Endless Moisture Tropical Moringa Sweet Oil & Honey Restorative Spray
Aunt Jackie's Grape Seed Ice Curls Glossy Jelly


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2020)

NG's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade and PALTAS BKC


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 25, 2020)

Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo
Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Curl Masque
Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls (as a leave-in)
Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls (as a styling product)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 25, 2020)

Spritzd with SSI Moisture Mist, added MHC Type 3 cream and sealed with MHC Old Fashioned Grease on one side and PJN Honey Butter Fluff <sp> on the other side.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 28, 2020)

(on hair length only) TMC Ancient Egyptian Shampoo
(scalp + hair) Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea (w/ Wheat Grass & Barley)
Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner
TMC Endless Moisture Tropical Moringa Sweet Oil & Honey Restorative Spray
Aunt Jackie's Grape Seed Ice Curls Glossy Jelly


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2020)

Will Heavy Seal with Various Products (LOCBG)
Nature's Ego Rosemary & Peppermint Rinse
SM's Take Down Detangler & Rice Bran Oil
SSI's Combing Creme
Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade


----------



## naturalyogini (Mar 28, 2020)

C&P 
Chebe mud shampoo. 
Chebe moisture mask.

Inahsi leave in. C&P hair growth oil. Bekura Tonga Mousse. Hair dried so soft. Using the hair oil made the difference.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 29, 2020)

Prepoo with Fenugreek Paste

henna mixed with coconut cream and milk

cleansed with NG Rose Clay Cleansing Creme

treatment with ABN Raw Honey butter mask under SSI Plum Nectar Agave Hair Mask

LCO with PJN Fenugreek/Hibisicus LI, Rosemary Matcha cream, Ayurvedic Hair serum

dried overnight slightly 

today twisted damp hair with NLS Flaxseed Custard.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 30, 2020)

Finally got my hands on some aphogee provitamin leave-in and will be using it with my sweetalmond/apricot/MSM/vit e/teatree mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2020)

Today:
Baggying with:
UFD's Midnite Train Spritz
QB's Tea Tree Pomade
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Mar 31, 2020)

Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea (w/ Wheat Grass & Barley)
Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Curl Masque
Nature's Little Secret Banana Leave-In Conditioner
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## vevster (Mar 31, 2020)

Alikay’s Black Soap shampoo
Pattern’s Heavy Conditioner - which I’m not loving so much?
Obia’s Spray leave in
Curlsmith’s Intense Deep Treatment Serum on my ends
SM JBCO LEAVE IN


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 2, 2020)

Nature's Little Secret Banana Leave-In Conditioner
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 2, 2020)

Last night massaged my scalp with NG Sweet Nectar pomade and twisted with Negesbanda Chebe 2n 1 cream. 

I wanna cowash today but I’m being lazy.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 2, 2020)

Cowashed with SSI Tahiti Cowash

Applied My Curls Mousse and Curl Sauce for a washngo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2020)

QB's Tea Tree Pomade and Curls & Blueberry Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2020)

Shadow_Lace said:


> *Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea (w/ Wheat Grass & Barley*)


@Shadow_Lace 
I've looked at this often.  What exactly is it?  A Poo or a "Rinse"?  Please describe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2020)

Today:
Ms. Jessie's Cowash & a corner of UFD's "Bye Bye Build Up" Clay Cowash

Also today somewhere in my Regi:
DIY ACV Rinse
DIY Black Coffee Rinse
Nature's Ego Rosemary & Peppermint Rinse


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 4, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shadow_Lace
> I've looked at this often.  What exactly is it?  A Poo or a "Rinse"?  Please describe.



It's a combo of plant extracts (greatly reduced my shedding and breakage) that mimics a "rinse", but it also is a sulfate-free shampoo.

It's not stripping, it does cleanse the hair though. I would say it's a strengthening/anti-shedding/anti-breakage shampoo. If that makes any sense?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2020)

@Shadow_Lace 

Thank you for your response.

Is it sudsy or a watery rinse?


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 4, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shadow_Lace
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> Is it sudsy or a watery rinse?



It produces a moderate amount of lather.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 4, 2020)

Prepoo with NLS Fenugreek Prepoo overnight

shampood with Njoicreations ACV shampoo bar

Treatment of Sukesh Ayurveda with coconut milk and SM conditioner base 

steamed with NG Mega Moisture Mask

Leave In PJN Max Hydration  LI sealed with PJN Rosemary Ginger Ayurvedic Hair serum 

styled with braids using TMC braidout glaze


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 5, 2020)

Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea
Not Your Mother's Royal Honey & Kalahari Desert Melon Repair + Protect Butter Masque
Nature's Little Secret Banana Leave-In Conditioner
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2020)

Afroveda's Chocolatte and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 10, 2020)

(scalp only) Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo
Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea (w/ Wheat Grass & Barley)
Oyin Handmade What the Hemp Deep Moisture Mask (w/ Hemp Seed Oil, Honey, Bamboo, & Shea Butter)
As I Am Long & Luxe Pomegranate & Passion Fruit GroYogurt Leave-In
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2020)

Shadow_Lace said:


> *Oyin Handmade What the Hemp Deep Moisture Mask *


@Shadow_Lace 
Your Opinion?


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 10, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shadow_Lace
> Your Opinion?



1st time use of it?

And it's awesome!

Ok so this absorbs quite quickly for such a thick consistency.

Because of this thick whipped butter-like consistency, even when I was heavy-handed...
I didn't use that much of it, just the top most layers.
It came filled to the very top too!

Comes in 8 oz., which I was worried about, but now I know this will last me a while.

The scent is... honey-creme. If you've smelled her No Ash body lotion it's like that without the additional Cocoa Butter scent.
It seemed strong at 1st, but upon rinsing it dies down, and was easily overpowered by my leave-in.

The good:
Slip!
Bamboo Extract 3rd ingredient
Honey 4th
Strengthening
Moisturizing

Initially I was drawn to this a more of a strengthening treatment, because of the Bamboo and it's strengthening properties.
But the actual protein is down towards the bottom. So then I saw it as more of a protein/moisture balancing d/c.



Which turned out to be exactly what my hair needed.
I was way past my regular limit of wash days.
Prior to that I wasn't really rotating protein and moisture d/cs like clockwork.

I hope this helps!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2020)

@Shadow_Lace 

So Good to know cause I bought a coupla' jars when it first launched!

Thank you!


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 10, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shadow_Lace
> 
> So Good to know cause I bought a coupla' jars when it first launched!
> 
> Thank you!



You're super welcome!

I actually bought 2, just in case I liked it!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 10, 2020)

Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship split end cream... I spiral rolled my hair afterwards


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2020)

Heavy Seal Today:
*(L)* Nature's Ego Rosemary & Peppermint Rinse
*(L)* UFD Midnite Train
*(O)* Organic Rice Bran Oil
*(O)* Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea
*(C)* Nature's Ego Avocado Hair Cream
*(B)* SSI's Kiwi Kiss Butter
*(G)* CRN Ajani Growth Balm


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 14, 2020)

Nothing since Saturday.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 15, 2020)

(scalp only) Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Shampoo
Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea
Oyin Handmade What the Hemp Deep Moisture Mask
As I Am Pomegranate & Passion Fruit GroYogurt
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 16, 2020)

Last night, rubbed my scalp with Hairveda Jardin Herbal oil and then braided two pieces of flyaway hair in the front with SSI Tahiti Smoothie and Sorbet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2020)

Earth's Enrichment and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 22, 2020)

Used Yadain Hair Bomb Moisturizer, Roots Hair milk and sealed with Roots polish last nigh


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Used Yadain Hair Bomb Moisturizer, Roots Hair milk and sealed with Roots polish last nigh*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
So, you have used this product line before?  What all do you have from them?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 22, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> So, you have used this product line before?  What all do you have from them?



I just ordered from them last week ( Hattache). A few of the naturals I follow have talked about them for awhile.  They also have a store locally/PA  thats supposed to be very nice.

I ordered a few of the body products today.   My hair is shiny and supple but firm. Theres coconut in a few of these and I didnt realize.  Nice products so far though @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> * They also have a store locally/PA  thats supposed to be very nice.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I saw the store on-line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *My hair is shiny and supple but firm.* *Nice products so far though*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Good to know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2020)

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Just looked at the Body Butters.  Thinking about doing another Cart.  *maybe*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 22, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Just looked at the Body Butters.  Thinking about doing another Cart.  *maybe*




One of the first places Im going is to the store to check them out once we can play outside again @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *One of the first places Im going is to the store to check them out once we can play outside again*


@Bette Davis Eyes
Take _"The Prince of Curls"_  with you and take Pictures of the shop so I can see


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 22, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Take _"The Prince of Curls"_  with you and take Pictures of the shop so I can see




He cant come. Hes gonna wanna touch EVERYthing!!! @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *He cant come. *


@Bette Davis Eyes 
.....


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 22, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> .....


Lololol. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Lololol.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
They would go crazy over all dem Kurlz...


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 25, 2020)

Aussie Moist Conditioner
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Kiaray8 (Apr 25, 2020)

Kinky curly knot today 
Camile rose curl milk
Grapeseed oil  
I’m using these for a twist out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2020)

Afroveda's Chocolatte Hair Cream & Pure Vitamin E Oil


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 26, 2020)

Spritz -herbal mix mist
Moisturized - SSI passionfruit and flax creamy leave in
Scalp/Seal - Ayruvedi oil mix


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 26, 2020)

sprayed ShaebyNae the big L Moisture spray, twisted for the night with TereneFusions Non Protein Smoothie


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2020)

Liquid Gold's Castor GRO and Alikay Naturals "Knots Be Gone"


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Apr 29, 2020)

Rinsed out my DC tonight. Massaged my scalp with Camille Rose growth serum, Used aloe Vera spritz, SSI Coco, and sealed with MHC Hair grease. It feels so good to be carrying on my hair routine for daysss just like I used to do back when lol. I should have started a month ago when the stay home order was first implemented lol.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Apr 29, 2020)

Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea
Herbal Essences Smooth Rose Hips Conditioner 
Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Leave-In Conditioning Cream
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 29, 2020)

I fixed a few of my twists last night

Applied CAG and sealed with MK Mane Tamer.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (May 1, 2020)

Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea 
Herbal Essences Smooth Rose Hips Conditioner 
Grisi Manzanilla (Chamomile) Hair Cream
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Shadow_Lace (May 4, 2020)

Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo 
Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea 
Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Curl Masque 
OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 5, 2020)

Saturday I washed , then sunday I turned around and washed again. 

Redken No Foam Cleansing conditioner , then UFD curly Magic. Hair was damp so I put on steam bonnet on. Took off next day and shook.

Hair is about 95% dry, probably will wash again today.


----------



## Prettyeyes (May 5, 2020)

S-Curl


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 6, 2020)

Last night I used  UN Fermented Rice No more Itch Scalp Therapy and sealed it in with their Fenugreek Leaves and Seeds Hair Growth food blend.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 7, 2020)

Cowashed on  right side with OH Ginger Cowash and on left side with MissJessies cowash.  
Styled with Photogenics for a washngo


----------



## Shadow_Lace (May 9, 2020)

Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea 
Herbal Essences Smooth Rose Hips Conditioner 
OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream 
Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Sculpting Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2020)

EVOO and SSI's Pomegranate and Pear Anti Breakage Hair Cream


----------



## Shadow_Lace (May 11, 2020)

Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Cleansing Oil
NYM's Curl Talk Curl Masque 
Cantu Flaxseed Smoothing Cream Gel (with Aloe, Honey, Shea Butter, & Vitamin E)
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## beautiiandcoils (May 11, 2020)

Naturally Free Avocado Curl Defining Butter and Lavender Hair Growth Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 13, 2020)

Last night sprayed my scalp with UN Fermented Rice Water Scalp Therapy and sealed the ends with the Fenugreek oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2020)

ED JBCO and Up North Naturals "Go To" Hair Milk


----------



## Neomorph (May 14, 2020)

Today I did my moisturize and seal routine to retwist my hair

Moisturizer: Aloe Vera Juice
Sealant: Jamaican Black Castor Oil with Rosemary EO

I also oiled my scalp with Camellia (Tea Seed) Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2020)

SSI Pomegranate & Pear Hair Cream and ED JBCO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 16, 2020)

Ambunu herb with water to cleanse. 

Fenugreek  Paste under the dryer. 

Negesbanda Quench my curls deep conditioner under the steamer. 

Curl Origin Whipped Cream LI and PJN Max Hydration LI.


----------



## storm777007 (May 16, 2020)

Leave in conditioner mixed with aloe Vera juice and oils...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 18, 2020)

Last night, twisted the bottom right section with GK Knot Melt Leave in conditioner and the Curl enhancing Jelly, too much hold so used SSI Tahiti Sorbet and Plum Nectar/Agave Curling Syrup for the top right section.

Then I got to the bottom left section and hair was tangled, used QB Cocoa detangling ghee and just twisted with it after detangling the hair for the left side of my hair.


This morning, sprayed with NG Chebe/Castor oil Tonic and sealed it in with Uhuru naturals Fenugreek leaves/seeds oil/


----------



## Shadow_Lace (May 18, 2020)

Camille Rose Neroli Blossom Cleansing Milk 
Cantu Flaxseed Smoothing Cream Gel 
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 20, 2020)

last night, sprayed NB Chebe/Castor oil spray and sealed ends with UN Fenugreek leaves/seed oil.

Then double sealed ends and length of the twists with Yadain Anti Frizz/ Hair Taming cream.


This morning sprayed NB Chebe/Castor oil spray and sealed ends with UN Fenugreek oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2020)

Nature's Ego Peppermint & Rosemary Rinse and ED JBCO


----------



## curlyTisME (May 20, 2020)

Water rinse and sealed with sweet almond oil.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 21, 2020)

Last night I moisturized with HH Melbas Stuffing Daily Moisturizer, sealed with HH Creamy corn silk hair elixir and then braided it up with HH  Melbas Butter Pecan Curl Defining Butter.


Made braids too big, hair was damp this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2020)

@Bette Davis Eyes
You almost had me fooled with that HH Melba's Kitchen until I looked it up and saw it was Honey's Handmade


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 21, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> You almost had me fooled with that HH Melba's Kitchen until I looked it up and saw it was Honey's Handmade


 @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


>


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I was like mmm.... HH Melba's Kitchen sounds

And googled it and saw it was Honey's Handmade and I was like:...


----------



## LadyRaider (May 21, 2020)

Ouidad co-wash,
Left in a little Curl Talk Conditioner
Applied Ouidad moisturizing gel in the shower.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2020)

ED JBCO & SSI's Kiwi Kiss


----------



## Shadow_Lace (May 23, 2020)

Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheat Grass Cleansing Tea 
Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Curl Masque 
Curlsmith Hydro Style Flexi Jelly 
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Shadow_Lace (May 26, 2020)

Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo
Not Your Mother's Curl Talk Curl Masque 
TGIN Rose Water Smoothing Leave-In
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2020)

Today:
DIY ACV Rinse
DIY Herbal Tea Rinse
Curls & Potions Bamboo and FRW Rinse
Nature's Ego Rosemary & Bamboo Rinse


----------



## Shadow_Lace (May 30, 2020)

Cantu TXTR Soothing Shampoo 
Emergencia Deep Intense Hair Treatment (Keratin Repair Formula) 
TGIN Rose Water Smoothing Leave-In
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2020)

Yadain Rosemary & Hempseed Glaze and SSI Pomegranate & Pear


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 2, 2020)

Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo 
Miche Beauty STRENGTHEN Protein Deep Conditioner
TGIN Rose Water Smoothing Leave-In
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 3, 2020)

Spritz one side with NegesBanda Botanicals Elixir spray and the other with the Chebe/Castor growth sprayed, moisturized with NegesBanda Curl Cream botanical rich moisturizer and sealed with APB Cashmere Icing


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 4, 2020)

Smoothed on Yadain Bomb moisturizer and sealed it with their Hair tonic.  Two low ponypuffs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2020)

Today:
SSI's Combing Cream and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 7, 2020)

Camille Rose Neroli Blossom Cleansing Milk 
Miche Beauty STRENGTHEN Protein Deep Conditioner 
Eden Bodyworks Almond Marshmallow Therapy Leave-In
Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2020)

Shadow_Lace said:


> *Camille Rose Neroli Blossom Cleansing Milk *


@Shadow_Lace 
Your thoughts on this?


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 8, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shadow_Lace
> Your thoughts on this?




I find this is my new go-to clarifying cleanser, for when I just need to avoid increasing tangles from my usual clarifying shampoo.

It's a thick, butter-like, consistency. That should be sold in a jar or tub.

Great slip! 

1st scent is Orange Blossoms, that fades into the Cocoa Butter scent.

Does actually clean my hair, and my hair remains moisturized.

While I usually skip a d/c or r/o, I felt my hair needed just a bit of strengthening at the time.

I use prefer this particular (Neroli Blossom) 1, because it contains a quat/polyquaternium removing ingredient. 
While also, not having any additional quats/polyquats in the ingredients list.

I hope this helps!


----------



## natural in ATL (Jun 8, 2020)

Aunt Jackie’s flaxseed gel 
Carols daughter coco creme 

twisted and let dry for two days. Great twist out definition!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2020)

@Shadow_Lace 

That was the only one I did not get.  I wasn't sure about the Orange Oil.

I did get the Rose one and the White Orchid (haven't tried either yet).  

I may pick the Neroli up just for comparisons.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2020)

ED JBCO and Yadain's Rosemary Hempseed Growth Glaze


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 8, 2020)

Mane Choice 24k Egyptian gel... I forget what it's called... but I love it. 
I haven't used it in forever, and it always does the trick, along with Blue Wetline Xtreme gel.
nicest, shiniest wash n go...


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 9, 2020)

Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic &
Eden Bodyworks Papaya Castor Scalp Messaging Serum


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Jun 10, 2020)

Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo 
Miche Beauty STRENGTHEN Protein D/C
Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion 
Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha


----------



## Lita (Jun 11, 2020)

Today-

•Naturelle Grow”Moisture Boost Spritz” on hair
•Yadin”Hair Grits” applied on my roots
•Annabelles”Cupuacu Avocado Daily”Moisturizer
•Camille Rose”Herbal Tea” to seal

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2020)

Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Peppermint Pomade and a little ED JBCO


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 12, 2020)

Annabelle’s Leave In Conditioner 
Annabelle’s Hair and Body Oil
Annabelle’s Extreme Hydration Hair Butt

My hair loves me today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2020)

UFD's Midnite Train & Hairveda's Jardin Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 16, 2020)

Ive been using Yadain 5 Hair  tonic on my hair for the last 3-4 days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2020)

UFD's Midnite Train & Kindred Butters Naomi's


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2020)

Mixed:
Original Meg.a - Tek and Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan Growth Balm.  Will use this for a while.


----------



## Lita (Jun 25, 2020)

AP”Moisturizer Cream on my length”
Doo Grow”Thickening lotion” to seal
NJoy’s”Growth Pomade” on my edges

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2020)

Been using a mix of:
Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan mixed with Mega-Tek


----------



## Lita (Jun 30, 2020)

NJoy’s pomade on my edges..
I mixed in a 2oz bottle half NC fermented rice water with C & P bamboo rice water and I put MSM/Vit C powder in it,applied it on my roots only for 2hrs,I counted 4 strands of hair when I rinsed it out..I have AP Moisturizer on the length sealed with Bekura Apple oil..Fluffy full strong hair..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2020)

Mega-Tek mixed with Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease


----------



## Lita (Jul 19, 2020)

Used my mix applied to my scalp,BO”Chebe Fenugreek spritz on hair,NE”Fenugreek Rice hair milk to moisturize & JBCO to seal

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2020)

Original Mega-Tek mixed with Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2020)

Yadain Hair Gritz and Namoi's/Mega-Tek mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2020)

Yadain's Hair Gritz Reparations and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## werenumber2 (Jul 27, 2020)

The weekend of July 18th:

APB Leave-In Conditioner
APB Hair Cream
Shescentit Plum Nectar & Agave Curl Custard
Wetline Gel mixed with a pump of Shescentit Plum Nectar & Nectar Curling Syrup 

My hair was crunchier than a Butterfingers 

The weekend of July 25th:

TGIN Rose Water Leave-In Conditioner
APB Hair Cream
SSI Plum Nectar & Agave Curl Custard mixed with a pump of Plum Nectar & Nectar Curling Syrup

Slightly frizzy but MUCH softer - curls nicely defined. I’m going to keep experimenting on the weekends until I get it right


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2020)

Kindred Butters Naomi's Hair Grease mixed with original Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2020)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion and Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 28, 2020)

Spritz with  Water/Rosemary EO/Tea Tree EO mix
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Sunny Isle JBCO Pure Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2020)

Yadain's Olive and Tea Tree Butter w/Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2020)

Yadain's Olive Oil & Tea Tree Butter and HTN's Growth Lotion


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 12, 2020)

Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Penetrating Hair Treatment
Walgreen's T-sal Shampoo
EDEN BodyWorks Almond and Marshmallow Split End Repair Masque
Aloe Vera Gel (on scalp)
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Softee Herbal Hair Gro
Kinky Curly Curling Custard


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 13, 2020)

Used Olaplex No 0 on dry hair  and then added No 3 on top for a total of 20 minutes.

Rinsed out, then cowashed with  Kennessentials Honey Mint Cowash

Rinseout  conditioned with  Whole Blends Avocado oil and Shea butter conditioner

Leave in TMC  POW Leave in

Styled for a washngo with TMC POW  Gel with APB Strawberry Hold gel on top


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2020)

Yadain's Rosemary, Hempseed Eucalyptus Butter with Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2020)

Yadain's JBCO, Olive Oil, Neem & Biotin Butter w/Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Kiaray8 (Aug 17, 2020)

Wash & Go using Aveda Nutriplenish leave in conditioner & curl enhancer. I used Xtreme Wetline for my gel.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 18, 2020)

Sunday I washed my hair with a no foam cleansing conditioner, then rinsed out with CJ Curl Assurance, then styled for a washgno with  this mousse/gel( cant think of the brand)  Hair was okay.

Last night, washed hair with the no foam cleanser , rinsed out with  TMC Detangling Conditioner, added APB 3 n1 leave in and Yadain Professional leave in , put in two ponytails


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2020)

Yadain's JBCO, Olive Oil, Neem and Biotin and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Aug 18, 2020)

PJN fenugreek hibiscus moisturizer on my hair,Chebe butter on the lower length & onion mix applied to my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## tolly (Aug 18, 2020)

kinky curly knot today
I had my fifth BC in 12years and its just in really poorly done plaits. I am only invested in keeping it moisturised and growing with a healthy scalp.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 19, 2020)

Moisturized with Afroveda cream and sealed with Chebe USA Fenugreek oil, re arranged my ponytails this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Yadain's JBCO, Olive Oil, Neem and Biotin and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea*


REPEAT!


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 20, 2020)

Aloe Vera Gel/Rosewater/Vitamin E Oil (on scalp and hair)
Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave In (On ends)
Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO Pure Butter (On Hair)


----------



## Lita (Aug 20, 2020)

Braided my hair added little Chebe hair butter,applied some fenugreek seed oil & on some spots I applied onion mix..

*Hair has been very moisturized & feeling looking full...

*Using the rice milk daily has really helped with reducing hair fall

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 26, 2020)

Yesterday I cowashed with AsIam Olive and Tea Tree Cowash, then rinsed out with the Olive and Tea Tree Conditioner, deep conditioned for 5 minutes with  Koils by Natures Deep conditioner,  added Yadain Professional moisturizer with APB 3n1 honey leave in, then styled for a wash n go with Zuresh Honey Gel and Oujoi Naturals Almond Coconut Styling Jelly.


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 26, 2020)

Walgreen's T-sal Shampoo
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner
Aloe Vera/Rosewater/Vitamin E Oil Mix
Kinky Curly Curling Custard
Sunny ISLE Lavender JBCO Pure Butter

Managed to wash and style my hair in under an hour. Have not been able to do that since my TWA days.


----------



## waff (Aug 26, 2020)

Prepood with MCT/Tea tree oil mix for scalp and Aphogee 2 min re-constructor for length, left for the afternoon
Shampoo: GKHair moisturizing shampoo
Conditioner: Joico Hydrator
Leave in: Olaplex #6
Sealing: Olaplex #7 and GKHair serum


----------



## camilla (Aug 31, 2020)

just aloe vera juice and a little olive oil im braided up under a bob lace wig until the holiday weekend


----------



## Lita (Aug 31, 2020)

Used rice milk on my scalp & black seed/cactus cream on the length..Super,Super soft moisturized hair.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 2, 2020)

Steamed in Negesbanda chebe prepoo treatment

Cowashed with Keracare Curl Essence Cowash, then conditioned with Keracare Curl Essence conditioner


Styled with the Doux Big Poppa Styling Gel and a tad bit of KCCC


----------



## Neomorph (Sep 2, 2020)

Neutrogena T-sal Shampoo
Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Qhemet Biologics Aeothipika Twisting Butter

Dried my hair with my Pattern Beauty Tower and threw my hair into a messy low bun. Really loving these 1 hour washdays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2020)

JBCO Butter and HV's Green Tea Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 11, 2020)

spirtzd a tiny bit of SheabyNea, The Big L Moisture spray and braided/twisted with QB ABCDEF butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2020)

Used a dab of Original Mega-Tek w/Yadain's JBCO Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 13, 2020)

Yesterday

Prepoo with NLS Fenugreek Prepoo
Shampoo with  KC Moisturizing Shampoo
Protein Treatment with Botanika Beauty The Mender
Condition with KC Moisturizing Conditioner
Leave in of KC Leave in Conditioner, and Curl Activator
Styled with braids with  KC Moisturizing Curl Cream


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 15, 2020)

Last night, Spritz'd my hair with Negesbanda Chebe & Castor oil tonic and sealed the ends with their Chebe oil.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 15, 2020)

This morning was a hit:

Shescentit Okra DC mask (as a Protein treatment pre-poo)
Kurlee Belle moisture shampoo
TGIN Honey Miracle mask
Camille Rose Coconut Water leave in
Annabelle Perfect Blends Curl Pudding-style/set my damp bun
Natures Ego Fenugreek serum on my edges and scalp

My hair feels fabulous. I absolutely love the Okra DC and the Camille Rose Coconut Water leave in, I'll definitely be stocking up on those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2020)

Yadain's JBCO Butter and Sunny Isle's ED JBCO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 16, 2020)

Last night used a little Afroveda Chocolatte on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Last night used a little Afroveda Chocolatte on my ends.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 

So glad I picked up a coupla' jars.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 17, 2020)

Last night sealed my ends with a little of the Curl Smiler butter.


----------



## Neomorph (Sep 17, 2020)

Yesterday I did the following:

Hot oil Treatment: Mustard oil (under heat cap)
Shampoo: Neutrogena T-sal Shampoo
Rinse Out & Leave-in Detangler: Kinky Curly Knot Today (with Pattern Beauty Wide Tooth Comb)
Oil: Sunny Isle Rosemary JBCO
Butter: Sunny Isle Lavender Whipped Shea Butter (on ends)

Styled my hair into two flat twists with an off-center part.

Managed to do the whole process in 53 minutes...would have been 38 minutes had I skipped the Hot Oil Treatment. These midweek washes are doing wonders for my hair and scalp honestly now that I've found the right products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2020)

Yadain's Olive, Sage & Tea Tree Butter and Sunny Isle's ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Yadain's Olive, Sage & Tea Tree Butter and Sunny Isle's ED JBCO*



Repeat!


----------



## Silkylover (Sep 18, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yadain's Olive, Sage & Tea Tree Butter and Sunny Isle's ED JBCO


How you like the jbco butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2020)

Silkylover said:


> *How you like the jbco butter*


@Silkylover
I do!  

It has been OOS for a while.  I think this one is @Lita favorite.  I personally like all of them equally.


----------



## Silkylover (Sep 19, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Silkylover
> I do!
> 
> It has been OOS for a while.  I think this one is @Lita favorite.  I personally like all of them equally.


Sunny isle has one on amazon


----------



## Silkylover (Sep 19, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Silkylover
> I do!
> 
> It has been OOS for a while.  I think this one is @Lita favorite.  I personally like all of them equally.


Sunny isle?


----------



## Lita (Sep 19, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Silkylover
> I do!
> 
> It has been OOS for a while.  I think this one is @Lita favorite.  I personally like all of them equally.



@Silkylover @IDareT'sHair I love the butters from yadain & the JBCO butter is my absolute favorite..Good times are had.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 20, 2020)

Saturday after my wash/dc..Applied Sirod”Aloe & Fenugreek leave in/SSI Flaxseed Moisturizer/Yadain JBCO butter/Bekura Apple oil to seal..COE”fenugreek Hair food applied on my scalp”

*Hair in 7 braids air drying and feeling very soft and extremely moisturized...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2020)

Original Mega-Tek and Hairveda's Green Tea Hair Butter


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 20, 2020)

Prepoo Negesbanda Chebe Prepoo treatment

Shampoo Keracare Curl Essence Moisturizing Shampoo

Conditioned by mistake with KC CE Curl activator 

Deep conditioned with PJN Wet Rice Water Deep condish

Leave in Entwine Couture

Styled with braids with KCCE Moisturizing Jelly and Entwine Couture Amp &  Go glaze


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 22, 2020)

Last night

Spritz'd Curls & potions supercharged moist mist then braided the front with Entwine Couture Jelle Styler.


----------



## Lita (Sep 22, 2020)

Spritz my hair/scalp with fenugreek/curry leave spray & applied HBC oil on my ends/hair up in pineapple/bonnet on top..Bedtime

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 23, 2020)

Massaged scalp and edges with Hairveda Jardin Oil.  
Spritzed hair with C&P Supercharged Moisture mist and sealed with HH Kale and Onion seed oil.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 24, 2020)

Spritzed right side of hair with C&P Supercharged moisture mist and twisted with ST Egyptian JBCO.  On the left side used APB 3n1 Honey LI and twisted with ST Egyptian JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2020)

Eqyss "Original" Mega-Tek and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Sep 27, 2020)

Saturday-
Used SSI”Flaxseed leave in,applied PJN Rice moisturizing hair cream,applied DIY hair butter on lower length and to seal,applied Natures Blessing hair grease on my ends...

*Hair smells good,extremely silky and super soft..
My hair feels like a doll baby’s hair  

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2020)

Original Mega-Tek, Yadain's Olive, Sage and Tea Tree Butter and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 27, 2020)

Braided up with Entwine couture and massages scalp with ST EBCO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 28, 2020)

Spritzd hair with SSI Scalp Boosting  Spray.  Added PJN Bougie Curls and sealed with Hairveda Jardin oil   Braided front of hair. Bunned back.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 2, 2020)

Last night, sprayed with C/P Supercharged Moisture Mist, added Keracare Curl Essence Curl Activator and sealed in with ST EBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2020)

Yadain's Olive, Sage & Tea Tree Butter w/Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and a few swipes of Mega-Tek


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 3, 2020)

Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter Co-Wash
Nature's Little Secret Rose Hydrating Conditioner
Jazz Up My Curlz Grapeseed Buttercream (with Cold-Pressed Grapeseed Oil & Shea Butter)


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 5, 2020)

As I Am JBCO Water 
iQ Natural JBCO Lavender Scent
As I Am JBCO Water
Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Conditioner
(as part of my new scalp/spot treatment & detangling pre-wash routine)

Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo
Giovanni NutraFix Hair Reconstructor
Nature's Little Secret Banana Leave-In Conditioner
Nature's Little Secret Strawberry Styling Smoothie


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 5, 2020)

Moisturizer with KC Curl Activator and sealed with APB Cashmere Icing and braided.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 6, 2020)

Mane Krush Restore (mostly concentrated on my scalp)

Nature's Little Secret Strawberry Styling Smoothie


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 6, 2020)

Sprayed UN Fermented Rice Water Scalp therapy on scalp and sealed with ST EBCO.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 7, 2020)

As I Am JBCO Water
iQ Natural JBCO Lavender Scent
As I Am JBCO Water
Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Conditioner 
(for the pre-wash)

Honey's Handmade Pumpkin & Safflower Apple Butter Co-Wash
Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask
Honey's Handmade Pumpkin Spice & Toffee Curl Nog Custard


----------



## Lita (Oct 7, 2020)

Sprayed my scalp/hair with strawberry hibiscus rice milk & applied ST EBCO/coffee/ginseng serum.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 8, 2020)

@Lita  strawberry hibiscus rice milk? Do you like it? I see you got it from Kheimistrii


Last night, sprayed SSI Moisture Mist and then UN Fermented Rice Water Scalp therapy, massaged ST EBCO and sealed my braids.  My bangyang, I added KC LIC then sealed braided with ST EBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2020)

@Bette Davis Eyes 
Your Hurr is really Growin'!  ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2020)

MHC Type 4 Hair Cream and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Oct 8, 2020)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @Lita  strawberry hibiscus rice milk? Do you like it? I see you got it from Kheimistrii
> 
> 
> Last night, sprayed SSI Moisture Mist and then UN Fermented Rice Water Scalp therapy, massaged ST EBCO and sealed my braids.  My bangyang, I added KC LIC then sealed braided with ST EBCO



@Bette Davis Eyes Hello! Yes,I got it from Kheimistrii and I actually like it..The texture is very watery,but it makes a good mid-week refresher,has great ingredients,detangles very well and works with other products..It smells like strawberry milk shake...I wanted to try the grape one,but they only had the large size at that time..I read the cucumber one is very moisturizing...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 9, 2020)

On old braids; Roots45 DIY Onion Skin Tonic and SSI Juicy Curls Leave-in Smoothie.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 9, 2020)

Sprayed my hair with SSI moisture mist. Smoothed ST EBCO on my hair in the back and put a  tucked bun in for the night.  

Sprayed my bang with the same and then smoothed some KC LIC and sealed/braided it with ST EBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2020)

JBCO & a few swipes of M-T (Original)


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 9, 2020)

As I Am JBCO Water
iQ Natural JBCO Lavender Scent
As I Am JBCO Water
Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Conditioner 
(my pre-wash routine)

Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo
Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask
OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream
The CurlDaze Glossy Shine Gel (with Kukui Oil)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2020)

Today to Cleanse I used:
A.frican Pride's Chocolate & Honey and a little bit of Hairveda's Cleansing Cream.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 11, 2020)

SSI Blueberry CoWash
Tropic Hair Feast
Onion skin tonic
SSI Juicy Curls Hair Smoothie


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 12, 2020)

Majority same Pre-Wash routine only using a different detangling conditioner, the Herbal Essences Smooth Rose Hips Conditioner


(Kept my in hair their braided or twisted sections)
Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
Emergencia Keratin Repair Formula Deep Intense Hair Treatment
(Section by section, undid braids or twists, to remove shed hair, & extra tangles)
OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream
Urban Hydration Honey Laid & Slayed Pro Gel


----------



## vevster (Oct 12, 2020)

Today 
Curlsmith cowash, postbiotic conditioner, oil in cream and styling soufflé.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 12, 2020)

Spritz UH Ditch the itch sprayed and sealed that in with PJN Daily RW moisture cream. Sealed and braided with ST EBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2020)

MHC Type4 Hair Creme and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Neomorph (Oct 13, 2020)

Softee Thickening and Growth Oil (on scalp)
Sweet Almond Oil (to unravel twists
Kinky Curly Knot Today, Camille Rose Naturals Sweet Almond Jai twisting Butter, & Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO Butter (LCO Method)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *MHC Type4 Hair Creme and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea*


REPEAT!


----------



## mayoo (Oct 15, 2020)

Shea butter with jojoba oil and pure lanolin 

Very good for sealing


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 15, 2020)

Last night, sprayed UH Ditch the Itch Spray on scalp and length of hair, added PJN Hone Hydration Honey Bee Moisture Cream, sealed in with Negesbanda Mega growth oil.  Twisted front and bunned back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2020)

MHC Type4 and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Oct 15, 2020)

NE”Fenugreek hair milk” to moisturize 
HBN”Fenugreek Seed/Curry Oil” on scalp/to seal

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 16, 2020)

As I Am JBCO Water
iQ Natural JBCO Lavender Scent
As I Am JBCO Water
Regular water in a spray bottle, also Herbal Essences Smooth Rose Hips conditioner (for detangling & sectioning my hair)
(As my Pre-Wash routine)

Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
Miche Strengthen Protein/Moisture Balancing Deep Conditioner
OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Creme
Dippity~Do Girls With Curls Gelee
Air-dry for a wash n go


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 16, 2020)

Just put my bonnet on last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2020)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *MHC Type4 and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea*


This!


----------



## Lita (Oct 16, 2020)

@Shadow_Lace Great choices 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 16, 2020)

Lita said:


> @Shadow_Lace Great choices
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Aww, thanks!

I'm really trying to keep making conscious, yet stress-free choices regarding my hair care.

I haven't done all of this research (ingredients, weather: humidity/dew points, etc.) for nothing!

I just hope, I can keep this same energy & determination for my long-term healthier hair goals!

I really like the ingredients & products you use, too!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 17, 2020)

Last night sprayed scalp and ends of hair with Negesbanda Botanical Hair Elixir , sealed that in with PJN  Honey Beet Sweet Nectar and sealed that in with SheaTerra Egyptian Black Castor oil(ginseng/coffee), twisted the front and tucked ponytail'd the back.


----------



## bronzeqtoftx (Oct 17, 2020)

Just did my weekly wash shampooing with Ouidad Climate Control shampoo and conditioning with Silk Elements Moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 17, 2020)

Initiated refreshing my wash n go with a regular spray of water.

1st: Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic (as my main refresher product) lightly all over.
2nd: Eden Bodyworks Almond Marshmallow Hydration Serum as a light sealant.
3rd: Dippity~Do Girls with Curls Gelee scrunched into the ends & the rest lightly smoothed over my hair.

Just to get a baseline of what I was working with...

I sprayed the EDW Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic lightly all over again.
As an experiment, I mixed the EDW Almond Marshmallow Hydration Serum, the Dippity~Do GWC Gelee & a little trickle of water together between my hands.
I put the 1st application on the left front of my hair.
I swear a miracle occurred just at that moment!

(The usual problems with refreshing, my wash n go, is that my curl clumps become too separated.
Resulting in more frizz, significantly less definition, and more tangling on the ends.) 

I proceeded to repeat this process & apply it over the rest of my hair.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


Oh, I want to add:
I did this, fresh out of the shower, with lingering steam/humidity still in my bathroom.
I think that part of the environmental effects, significantly aided me in this experiment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2020)

Original Mega-Tek and ED JBCO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 18, 2020)

Nothing. Forgot my bonnet. Hairs looking crazy under this hat at work.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 19, 2020)

Pre-Wash Routine
Spritz with water,
As I Am JBCO Water all over, split hair into 2 sections. Sectioned off 1/2 into a large Bantu Knot.
iQ Natural JBCO Lavender Scent massaged onto trouble spots on my scalp.
Sprayed more As I Am JBCO Water.
More spraying of regular water.
A few pumps of the Herbal Essences Smooth Rose Hips conditioner as my main detangling agent.
Sectioned off my hair into 3 sections, then braided up the detangled sections. 
Upon finishing the braids, next placed each individual braid into a Bantu Knot.
Repeat previous steps on remaining half. 
Cover with a plastic cap.

Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
Oyin Handmade What the Hemp DC
JAZZUPMYCURLZ Grapeseed Buttercream (with Cold-Pressed Grapeseed Oil & Shea Butter)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 20, 2020)

Applied PJN Frolicious Kink drink and sealed in it with Mane Krush  Twist & Kurl Icing, braided bang, tucked ponytail bun in back.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 20, 2020)

Less of a refreshing session & more of a removing shed hair & light detangling session.

Initially refreshed my hair with regular water in a spray bottle.
Sectioned off 1/2 into a large Bantu Knot.

Applied The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner, as my 1st detangling agent.
Trying to keep myself from being over zealous throughout, I braided the detangled section into 1 braid.
I repeated these steps on the other side.

After unraveling 1 of the braids. I sectioned off the hair into 3 main sections.
Added more warm-lukewarm water to the section.
I raked in the JAZZUPMYCURLZ Grapeseed Buttercream to ensure distribution & detangle my hair a bit.
Did this more the remaining sections, adding in either &/or more water & Grapeseed Buttercream throughout my hair.
Once finished with that section, I allowed it to air-dry.
& repeated the previous steps.
Some last minute touches and smoothing of my hair.
I'm currently air-drying my hair.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 22, 2020)

Another detangling/removing matting at the roots & shed hair, session.

I split my hair down the middle, sectioned off one side with a scrunchie.

1st I sprayed regular water onto the loose hair side.
Running my hands over it and gently separating the larger matted sections.
I applied The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner, starting at the ends and spreading it throughout my hair.

I finger detangled the entire section, then split it into 3 sections.
For a more thorough detangling session.
I added a bit of more the conditioner & lukewarm water as needed.
I braided up the detangled sections.
Repeated the previous steps on the other side.

Even though the braids already started unraveling, this isn't a definite set style.
Just something to, hopefully, help keep my detangled hair separated until I figure what to do with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2020)

@Shadow_Lace 
Thank you for sharing your Detangling process.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2020)

MHC Type4 and Curls & Blueberry and Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 22, 2020)

On the already detangled/sectioned off and braided hair. 
As I Am JBCO Water all over
iQ Natural JBCO Lavender Scent
As I Am JBCO Water once more.
Covered my hair with a plastic cap.

Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask
TGIN Rose Water Smoothing Leave-In Conditioner
TGIN Rose Water Curl Defining Mousse & a little of Xtreme Clear gel (on my edges).

Reply


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 23, 2020)

braided my bang with nurcreations ambunu twisting butter and oiled my scalp with hairco chebe oil.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 23, 2020)

Ok a true refreshing session.

In lingering steam/humidity from the shower...

Split hair into 2 sections 
Eden Bodywork Honey Hibiscus Hair Tonic (as my refresher spray) lightly misted the section.
EBW Almond Marshmallow Hydration Serum (mixed with the hair tonic) spread all over.
EBW Honey Hibiscus Hair Tonic once more.
TGIN Rose Water Curl Defining Mousse smoothed onto the section.
Repeat the same on the other side.

Another light spritz of the hair tonic all over my hair.
A mixture of the hydration serum & the hair tonic smoothed onto my edges.
Another few dollops of the TGIN Rose Water Curl Defining Mousse to finish off some remaining areas.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 26, 2020)

Pre-Wash Routine...
Split hair into 2 sections, worked on 1 section at a time.
I sprayed As I Am JBCO Water onto the 1st section.
I applied iQ Natural JBCO Lavender Scent on certain spots/areas of my scalp, & gently massaged it onto those areas.
I sprayed As I Am JBCO Water all over again.
Regular water in a spray bottle on the current section after the scalp treatment application, to make the hair more of a soaking wet condition.
I smoothed Herbal Essences Smooth Rose Hips Conditioner onto my hair, gently detangling the ends, and working out the bigger knots, matted roots.
Split into 3 separate section, detangled/removed matting & shed hair, braided up the detangled section.
Finished with 3 braids, repeated steps on the other side.
Covered my hair with a plastic conditioning cap.


Possibly 2 hrs later, while my hair is still in the somewhat loosened braids...

Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo
Miche INDULGE Moisturizing Deep Conditioner
The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner
Xtreme Clear Gel
Air-dry for a wash n go


----------



## Lita (Oct 26, 2020)

Natures Ego”DHT Blocker”on my edges/between my parts & Natures Blessings”hair grease” on my ends.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2020)

Alikay Naturals "Knots Be Gone" and a swipe of MT


----------



## Neomorph (Oct 28, 2020)

Spritzed my hair with some water, added a light coating of Sweet Almond & Argan oil, then slicked down my bun with Sunny Isle Lavender JBCO butter.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 28, 2020)

Pre-Wash Routine:

Split into 2 sections, on loose hair side...
I sprayed As I Am JBCO Water all over.
Next, I sprayed Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic lightly misted over it.
I applied the iQ Natural JBCO Lavender Scent to my problem areas of my scalp, & made sure to gently massage it onto those areas.
I sprayed EBW Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic over those areas & lightly misted it all over.
Another spray of the As I Am JBCO Water all over, as well.

Skipped the regular water in a spray bottle. 
Instead used lukewarm water in my hands, to apply directly onto my hair.
Starting at the ends, I smoothed The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner, onto that entire section.
Gently spreading it and detangling from the ends up. I worked it throughout my hair.
Split into 3 separate sections: detangled/removed matting & shed hair. 
Braided up the recently detangled section.
Repeated same steps on the other side.
Skipped a plastic conditioning cap.

Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Nourishing Co-Wash
Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss Styling Cream
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Oct 31, 2020)

Pre-Wash Routine...

I split my hair into 2 sections.
On the loose hair side...
I sprayed As I Am JBCO Water all over, followed by the Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic.
I applied the iQ Natural JBCO Lavender Scent by gently massaging it onto my problem areas on my scalp.
I misted the hair with EBW Hibiscus Hair Tonic, followed by the As I Am JBCO Water.
I used lukewarm water, and applied it directly onto my hair (using my hands).
Smoothed on The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner & throughout my hair.
Repeated my previous post's detangling steps.
Repeated all of this with the remaining section.
Total: 6 braids of removed matting/shedding, detangled hair.
Skipped the plastic conditioning cap.


Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo
(Scalp & roots only) Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
Curl Smith Hydro Creme Soothing Mask
TGIN RoseWater Smoothing Leave-In
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2020)

CRN Cocoa Nibs & Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2020)

CRN Cocoa Nibs and a few swipes of MT


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 3, 2020)

Onion skin tonic and SSI Juicy Curls Smoothie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2020)

MHC Type 4 & CRN Cocoa Nibs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2020)

MT & Curls Blueberry and Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 4, 2020)

Last night

Shescentit Milkshake, sealed in with QB honey hydrating balm, sealed in with APB Black Lives Matter butter.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 4, 2020)

Finally did a non-rinse scalp treatment, & I refreshed my wash n go.

1st off: Just directly applied the Mane Krush Restore onto the areas of my scalp that were ridiculously itchy.
I skipped an injury on my head area, treated the areas around/directly above, & allowed the liquid to flow/run down onto it.

I misted Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic all over my hair.
On the palm of my hand:
I mixed the Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Hair Tonic & the EBW Almond Marshmallow Hydration Serum, then applied this onto my hair.
I repeated this about 2-3 times.
I mixed the EBW Almond Marshmallow Hydration Serum, the Dippity~Do Girls with Curls Gelee, with a bit of lukewarm water.
I applied this mixture around 5-7 times onto my hair.

Now allowing my hair to air-dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2020)

A little dab of Original Mega-Tek w/Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Nov 5, 2020)

Hazels black seed growth oil applied on my scalp,Mane Krush knotless Ayurvedic cream on length & to seal Babassu oil..Silk scarf on my head,ready for bed.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 6, 2020)

My hair was so soft from my second application of  SSI, QB and APB, that I only twisted my bang and put my bonnet on last night.


Cant wait for wash day!!!


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 6, 2020)

I have too many (often times, painful) issues (not Covid!) going on right now to do my full pre-wash routine.

Instead I split my hair into it's usual 2 sections.
On the loose side, I added water via my hands.
Then I misted over whole area with Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic.
I smoothed on The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner, as my primary detangling agent.
Into 3 separate sections, went in detangling & removing matting/shedding, and finally braiding the detangled hair.
Unfortunately, after 3 braids no less, I had to take break #1.
Eventually, I finished the other side, and covered my hair with a plastic conditioning cap.


(Scalp & Roots) Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
(Rest of Length) Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo.
Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask
CurlJunkie Beauticurls Leave-In Conditioner
CurlJunkie Pattern Pusha Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2020)

Nature's Blessings and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 7, 2020)

Shortened Pre-Wash Routine.
As I Am JBCO Water
Split hair into 2 sections.
Regular water applied by my hands.
Herbal Essences Smooth Rose Hips Conditioner as my detangling agent.
3 braids (on either side) of removed matting/shedding & detangled hair.
Covered with a plastic conditioning cap.

Curly Hair Solutions Energizing Shampoo
(On scalp & roots only) Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
Emergencia Keratin Repair Formula Deep Intense Hair Treatment
Briogeo Be Gentle, Be Kind Avocado + Kiwi Mega Moisture Superfood Mask
OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream
The CurlDaze Glossy Shine Gel (with Kukui Oil)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2020)

Cleanse: ST'icals Master Cleanse Hair Detox and Creme of Nature's Cleansing Conditioner
Steam: SSI's Juicy Shot & NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea Hair Mask
Leave-In: CRN's Cocoa Nibs & MT (Original)


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 10, 2020)

GGsKin said:


> Onion skin tonic and SSI Juicy Curls Smoothie.


This again.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 13, 2020)

Finally able to go back to (well, a simpler, more gentle) version of my Pre-Wash Routine.

Honestly I went entirely to long without truly detangling/refreshing my hair.

I had to first use the As I Am JBCO Water just to loose up my hair enough to split it into 2 sections!

On the loose side, I sprayed As I Am JBCO Water, as my refresher spray, all over it.
Next I misted my hair with the Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic.
For my scalp treatment, I gently massaged on the Kreyol Essence Haitian Black Castor Oil Rosemary Mint onto my scalp.
Re-mist my hair with EBW Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic.
Next I used the As I Am JBCO Water as an actual water to re-wet my hair.
I used The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner as my detangling agent.
Completed the session on the other side, to end up, with 3 braids of removed matting/shedding & detangled hair on either side.
Covered with a plastic conditioning cap.


Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo
Honey's Handmade Sea Moss & Bamboo Mask
OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2020)

MT and CRN Cocoa Nibs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2020)

a wee dab of Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 15, 2020)

Sprayed scalp with UH Scalp Itch Spray. Added Natures Ego Bentonite Leave in then Mane Krush Kurl tini and sealed it in with Mane Krush Mane tamer.  Braided.


----------



## Lita (Nov 16, 2020)

Used-Scalp treatment untainted Love slippery elm spritz,SSI”Flaxseed”leave in,PJN”Rice Milk moisturizer”Hazels black seed cream,yadin JBCO,sealed with HBCO & edge treatment untainted Love hair growth salve.

*Put silk scarf on ready for bed

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 19, 2020)

Pre-Wash Routine,

As I Am JBCO Water
Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic
Kreyol Essence Haitian Black Castor Oil Rosemary Mint
EBW Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic
As I Am JBCO Water
Extra regular water via handful application
The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner
3 braids (on either side) of removed matting/shedding & detangled hair.
Covered with a plastic conditioning cap.


Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
Giovanni NutraFix Hair Reconstructor 
OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream
XL microfiber towel from Lexxa Collection (to dampen my hair)
Herbal Essences Mango & Aloe Curl Cream
Giovanni 2Chic Ultra Luxurious Hair Serum (Cherry Blossom + Rose Petals)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and Nature's Blessings Hair Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2020)

Nature's Blessings and Original Mega-Tek


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 23, 2020)

Skipped the whole Pre-Wash Routine... 


Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Nourishing Co-Wash
Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Curl Enhancing Mousse
Pattern Beauty Strong Hold Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2020)

This a.m.:
Original MT & a dab of Nature's Blessings


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 24, 2020)

No Pre-Wash again (limited time today)...


Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Nourishing Co-Wash (to detangle & section my hair)
Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo
Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask
OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream
Xtreme Clear Gel
Giovanni Ultra Luxurious Hair Serum (Cherry Blossom + Rose Petals)


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 24, 2020)

Just a light coating of sweet almond oil on my straightened ends.


----------



## Neomorph (Nov 24, 2020)

*On Scalp*: Sweet Almond/Neem/Rosemary DIY Oil Mix
*On Hair*: Water, Camille Rose Naturals Honey Hydrate Leave, and Sweet Almond Oil


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Nov 27, 2020)

Skipped my Pre-Wash Routine...


The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner (to co-wash, detangle & section off my hair)
Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo
Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream Moisture Repairing Mask
Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-In Conditioner
Alikay Naturals Dulce Hydrating Curl Lotion
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Lita (Nov 28, 2020)

Hazels”hibiscus treatment on my scalp,NG hibiscus moisturizer on the length & UL whipped flaxseed/nettle hair butter on top.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 28, 2020)

Thursday night and today on my ends;
Keracare Strengthening Thermal Protector and sweet almond oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2020)

Yesterday for my "Heavy Seal" I used:
ED JBCO
Nature's Blessings
Alikay Naturals Botanicals
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea
Mega-Tek (Original)


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 2, 2020)

Finally got around to doing my Pre-Wash Routine (Whew! I forgot how long it takes!)

Split into 2 sections, and applied handfuls of actual water onto my hair.

As I Am JBCO Water
Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic
For my scalp (problem areas) treatment, I gently massaged in the Kreyol Essence Haitian Black Castor Oil Rosemary Mint.
Eden Bodyworks Hibiscus Honey Hair Tonic
As I Am JBCO Water

More handfuls of actual water
The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner (as my main detangling agent)

Adding on more conditioner & water as needed. 
Sectioning my hair into 3 separate sections.

Then going by smaller sections to painstakingly detangle my hair. 
I achieved this by starting from the bottom of the section, going row by row to detangle it. 
Once or twice going over the detangled hair, then moving onto the next row until completion, resulting in:

3 braids on either side, of removed shedding/matting & detangled hair.
Covered my hair with a plastic conditioning cap.


Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
Emergencia Keratin Repair Formula Deep Intense Hair Treatment
Briogeo Kiwi + Avocado Mega Moisture Superfood Mask
Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-In Conditioner
Alikay Naturals Dulce Hydrating Curl Lotion
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 2, 2020)

Elucence Moisture Balance Con
Hairveda Jardin Conditioning oil
Ecostyler gel

Alladat equal a fuzzy  wash and go.


----------



## Newhottie (Dec 2, 2020)

Happy Devas Natural Conditioner, a whipped butter mix with almond oil for the edges, a satin scarf to bring the look together.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 3, 2020)

Refreshed my hair with water last night, then a tad bit of  KC CE Leave in,  curl activator and then sealed it in with  Negesbanda Chebe Oil.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 3, 2020)

Skipped my Pre-Wash Routine

The Mane Choice Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner as my co-wash & detangling agent.

Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo
Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream Moisture Repairing Mask
JAZZ UP MY CURLZ Grapeseed Buttercream
JUMC Grapeseed Buttercream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2020)

Sunny Isle's ED JBCO and a few swipes of Nature's Blessings


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 5, 2020)

1st water in a spray bottle.
Alikay Naturals Wake Me Up Curl Refresher
More of the water in the spray bottle.
JAZZ UP MY CURLZ Grapeseed Buttercream


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 5, 2020)

Sorry but my scalp was itch central, sooo...

I used TMC Exotic Cool-Aid Sweet Papaya & Pineapple Infinite Conditioner as my co-wash/detangling agent.

Curly Hair Solutions Energizing Shampoo
Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask
Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-In
Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2020)

Been using: Yadain's Butter and some ED JBCO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 6, 2020)

Cleansed with one of Redken Cleansing Conditioners/Cowashes

conditoned and detangle with Keracare Curlessence Moisturizing conditioner.

added PJN pumpkin and caramel DC. Steamed it in.

added Nurcreations Ambunu LIC and sealed with QB AOHC and Sheabynae Pumpkin bumpkin oil.
Medium twists.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 7, 2020)

Yesterday afternoon...

Alikay Naturals Wake Me Up Refresher
Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2020)

Nature's Blessings and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 8, 2020)

Last night, tried out of a little bit of Negesbanda Curling glaze on the twists in the front.  Retwisted and low ponytail tucked in the back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2020)

Yadain Rosemary, Hempseed and Eucalyptus Butter w/Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 8, 2020)

Garnier Whole Blends Coconut Water & Vanilla Milk Conditioner
Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea
Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream Moisture Repairing Mask
OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream
Xtreme Clear Gel
Giovanni 2 Chic Ultra Luxurious Hair Serum (Cherry Blossom + Rose Petals)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 9, 2020)

I was experimenting last night to see what my hair would feel like,

Applied SSI Juicy Curls  Leave in smoothie, sealed that in with QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream, and then sealed it all in with the SSI Juicy Curls Moisture Shot.  Braided the front of my hair and bunned the back in a tucked ponytail. Started to think, hmmm maybe too much glycerin so I sealed all my braids gently in the front with a little bit of APB Cashmere oil because it was the closest oil.

Hair feels really soft and almost damp.  Gonna leave the braids in today and see what it looks like tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2020)

Yadain's JBCO and Sunny Isle's ED JBCO


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 10, 2020)

Bekura Bahari water sealed with GK Knot detangling LIC and braided up with Taura Amore butter blend.


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 11, 2020)

On top of the very light application of olaplex 6 styling creme 
that Ms. Hairdresser used (and an unknown finishing spray)* (whole thing felt and looked too undone and fragile to me) *
Rewet - *Avene tolerance extreme cleansing lotion *as hair lotion - blessed *shea butter* afterwards. Braided. _Wish one of you who share pictures of braids would do it for me as my braids are terrible. Learned to properly tie shoes so they STAY tied, at age 21ish, so...  _
NOW that it has dried, looks so much better to me than what the lady had done. 
I mean, it looks like those really styled, with visible pomade, hair that women in the 1920s and 1930s would use. Shea butter is my BFF for life.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 11, 2020)

Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Fortifying Conditioner
Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo
Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask
OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream
Design Essentials Almond & Avocado Curling Creme


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 11, 2020)

kalaya naturals emu oil blend (scalp + edges)
olaplex 6 for twists and pincurls (it worked out very well actually. it held the stretched out shape! but not crunchy-- am sure there are items just as good, but at least I will enjoy using it up) i'm so glad the indigo i did is still showing up too


This is the first time in years I truly like my hair so I'm 'absolutely chuffed' as the Brits say.
It even held the Marilyn Monroe/ Dorothy Dandridge bangs shape which i always try to do at the front bangs area, without heat
or any straightening.

I always try to braid (to stretch out ) overnight, then pull those out and turn them into 4 kinky version of pin-curls . with this product it actually held the shape!!


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 13, 2020)

Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Fortifying Conditioner
Curly Hair Solutions Energizing Shampoo
Honey's Handmade Avocado + French Green Clay Minute Deep Conditioner
OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream
Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls (Styling Lotion)
Giovanni 2 Chic Ultra Luxurious Hair Serum Cherry Blossom + Rose Petals


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 14, 2020)

Sealed my hair with PJN Honey butter Fluffy Whip and bantu knot'd the four sections, rubbed NaturelleGrow Rosemary Peppermint Parsley pomade on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2020)

CRN Cocoa Nibs and Alikay Naturals Botanicals


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 15, 2020)

Braided my hair with a little of Negesbanda Curling Glaze and sealed it in with a tad bit of PJN Pumpkin Mint Oil.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 15, 2020)

As I Am so much moisture
Shea butter mix 

Hair feels so good and moisturized


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 15, 2020)

Last night; Keracare Thermal Strengthening Protector, topped with sweet almond oil. Set my hair in 7 bantu knots.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 15, 2020)

Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Fortifying Condtioner
Curly Hair Solutions Energizing Shampoo
Giovanni NutraFix Hair Reconstructor
JAZZ UP MY CURLZ Grapeseed Buttercream
Xtreme Clear Gel
Giovanni Ultra Luxurious Hair Serum (Cherry Blossom + Rose Petals)


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Dec 16, 2020)

Remoisturized my hair with:
Camille Rose Mint Condition Braid and Scalp Spray
Melanin Hair Care Cream
Melanin Hair Care Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2020)

Afroveda's Moringa & Ginseng Detangling Spray AND.....
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 16, 2020)

Rice water sprayed on - with a bit of added things - then my homemade 'hair butter' woo hoo!   

Below is just for my own reference 


Spoiler



benzoin - about 0.5 teaspoon (Note: do not add this again, though it smells great, doesn't emulsify well)
beeswax - about 1 inch square (Note: next time use the granules, not the block, and measure)
shea butter - about 1/3 cup (Note: can decrease for next time, as B.B.B below already has a lot of shea)
camellia oil + abyssinian mix (about 60/40) (about 1/4 cup)
0.5 ml calendula tincture in olive oil
cassia 5 drops (Note: next time use dropper and decrease to 2 drops)
cocoa butter - 1 nugget
emu oil about 1 T? 
Jojoba oil - about 1 T
german chamomile - 4 drops 
neroli 3% in jojoba - 3 -5-10 drops (unsure, would sniff and add as it seemed best)
lemongrass - maybe 2-3 drops (?)
champaka 5 drops (Note: next time use dropper, and keep it to 2 drops max)
body butter base - 1 Tablespoon scoop (Note: Body butter base already contains shea butter and has a good consistency) 

pluses: subtle and pleasant scent, no irritation in scalp, skin, and hair looks shiny but not greasy, and feels soft - absorbed beautifully - 
minuses: benzoin though it was great, did not mix well with the bbb and had settling that had to be removed, need to measure for accuracy, need to use disposable lab droppers,
individual items add up to too much cost: ought to simplify/reduce ingredients for cost-effectiveness.


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 16, 2020)

After the 1st spray of water.
Alikay Naturals Wake Me Up Refresher
Xtreme Clear Gel


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 19, 2020)

Technically this was last night...

TreSemme Botanique Conditioner Pomegranate & Camellia Oil
Not Your Mother's Sicilian Blood Orange & Black Currant Shampoo
Mane Krush Restore
Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream Moisture Repairing Mask
OGX Pracaxi Oil Combing Cream
Aunt Jackie's Ice Curls Glossy Curling Jelly


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 20, 2020)

Yesterday, I prepoo'd with Negesbanda Green Smoothie anti shedding treatment, then washed with C&P cleansing conditioner, then added C&P Rice Water and Bamboo topped with C&P Sweet Pea strengthening smoothie, rinsed and added Nurcreations Ambunu leave in conditioner, sealed with Nurcreations Haitian Castor oil.

Twisted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2020)

Mega-Tek Original
Nature's Blessings
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 20, 2020)

Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Fortifying Conditioner
Kinky-Curly Come Clean Shampoo
Emergencia Keratin Repair Formula Deep Intense Hair Treatment
JAZZ UP MY CURLZ Grapeseed Buttercream
Xtreme Clear Gel
Giovanni 2 Chic Ultra Luxurious Hair Serum Cherry Blossom + Rose Petals


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 21, 2020)

Last night and this morning.

sprayed Negesbanda Hydratem Moisture mist, sealed it in with her mega growth oil and then sealed my ends with Jakeala Shea amla parfait.


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2020)

DIY”Ayurvedic hair mask” 1hr

Leave In-
SSI”Passionfruit Flaxseed”

Scalp treatment leave in-
SSI”Okra spray”

Growth oil-
RN”Ayurvedic oil”

Butter-
Hazels”Hibiscus”

Sealant-
NC”Herbal Hairdress

Edge leave in treatment-
Untainted Love”Slippery Elm Salve”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 21, 2020)

Tonight, a little Olaplex no.6.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Dec 22, 2020)

Remoisturized and retwisted hair with 
Camille Rose Mint Condition Braid and Scalp Spray
Melanin Haircare Cream
Melanin Haircare Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 23, 2020)

Last night

I sprayed Creole Belle Organics Leave in conditioner, then sealed it in with PJN HH Honey Dew You Multi Use conditioner, then sealed that in with Neges Banda Chebe oil, braided up with PJN HH Moisturizing Curl Definer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2020)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and Alikay Naturals Botanicals


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 23, 2020)

ic Fantasia hair polisher aloe vera gel (tub) and Scurl activator spray and Nexxus Diametress conditioner as leave in mix with now 's jojoba oil


----------



## Shadow_Lace (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!


Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Fortifying Conditioner
Curly Hair Solutions Energizing Shampoo
Alikay Naturals Avocado Cream Moisture Repairing Mask
GF Sleek & Shine Intensely Smooth Leave-In Conditioner
Miss Jessie's Multicultural Curls Styling Lotion, & a bit of Xtreme Clear Gel (on my edges)
Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine Anti-Frizz Serum


----------



## Neomorph (Dec 25, 2020)

Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner
Sweet Almond Oil


----------



## naturalyogini (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry xmas everyone.  After rewashing my hair after the All things o natural disaster:
Jlexillc Fenugreek molasses dc for 2 hours.
Jlexillc Fenugreek serum
Jlexillc karkar oil
Inahsi leave in
Bekurabeauty buttermilk.
Jlexillc butter on my edges .
My hair feels so much better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2020)

Koils By Nature's Mango-Mint Detoxifying Conditioner and ST'icals Master Cleanse Detox
NurCreations Avocado & Green Tea w/SSI Juicy Moisture Shot
Heavy Seal - Miscellaneous Oils & Grease


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 27, 2020)

Spritzed SSI Moisture misted, sealed it in with NB root spice oil and braided the front of my hair with NB Rosemary/ Castor hair pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2020)

Lavender SB and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 30, 2020)

Last night, spritz'd Creolebelle Organics Bayou Leave in conditioner, followed by SSI Cranberry cocktail, and sealed with PJN Honey Fluffy butter. 


Braided the front, tuckd ponytail in the back,


----------



## bzb1990 (Dec 30, 2020)

therappe shampoo and Pantene R&P conditioner (easier detangling; ACV diluted & spritzed on was the only difference).
 SCurl + Aloe gel (ic fantasia HP one not pure) + jojoba with 3% neroli + Abyssinian oil + Camellia oil. Same as yesterday and day b4, but mixed in spritz bottle rather than separately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2020)

Yadain's Treatment Oils (rotating between the Argan and the JBCO Omega 9+)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 31, 2020)

Nothing last night.  Just plopped my bonnet on.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Jan 1, 2021)

Sprayed on the Camille Rose Mint Condition Braid Spray on my flat twists.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 4, 2021)

Day before yesterday I was being lazy and used some Lustrasilk Curl Max ( aka) curl activator gel ) and sealed it in with  some of PJN Honey butter Fluff,  a shea butter blend.   

Last night , spritzed my scalp with Oujoi Scalp tonic and Growth drops on my open scalp , nape, and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Day before yesterday I was being lazy and used some Lustrasilk Curl Max ( aka) curl activator gel ) and sealed it in with  some of PJN Honey butter Fluff,  a shea butter blend.
> 
> Last night , spritzed my scalp with Oujoi Scalp tonic and Growth drops on my open scalp , nape, and edges.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2021)

Used:
SB and Curls Blueber_ry & Mint Scalp Tea_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2021)

Yadain Cultural Solutions Professional6, Cleo's SB and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 7, 2021)

A dab of coffee oil on this thin spot this morning.

Two days ago I used SSI Apricot Softening Milkshake for a braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2021)

YADAIN's JBCO Omega +9 and YADAIN's Professional5 Hair & Scalp Tonic


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Jan 8, 2021)

My twist didn't need to be refreshed but it's been a couple days.

Sprayed some Camille Rose Mint Condition Braid and Scalp Spray on my twist and applied some Melanin Haircare Oil on them. Massaged my scalp for a couple seconds with the oil left on my hands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2021)

YADAIN's Omega +9 and YADAIN's Hair & Scalp Tonic


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 9, 2021)

I shampooed with Kerastase Nutri Bain.
Olaplex no.0 + Olaplex no.3


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2021)

Rotating:
Yadain Cultural Solutions and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 11, 2021)

Yesterday I set my hair, applying SSI Apricot & Illipe Softening Milk Shake and TMC 24k Twisting Gel, topped with a little Nairobi mousse.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Jan 11, 2021)

Remoisturized my twists with
Camille Rose Mint Condition Braid and Scalp Spray 
Mielle Pomegranate and Honey Leave In
Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Serum

I can already tell that leave in is about to have my hair moisturized on wash day!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 12, 2021)

This morning, I put some more SSI Softening Milk Shake into my hairline and topped with some raw shea warmed between my palms, brushed my roots and smoothed into a medium puff cuff.


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 12, 2021)

Tonight before bed, I smoothed my ends with some shea butter for some protection against this cold air.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 14, 2021)

Prepoo with  Manekrush Ayurvedic Prepoo

Cowashed with Keracare Curl Essence cowash

Conditioned with Keracare Curl Essence Moisturizing conditioner

Added a little bit of  Lustrasilk Max Curl Activator

Styled with  Salon Line Gelatina & Aunt Jackies Ice Curls Jelly for washngo


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 14, 2021)

Last night, water on my hairline, topped with diluted KCCC and a little onion skin tonic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2021)

NurCreations Ayurvedic Hair Butter and JBCO Growth Oil


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 20, 2021)

Last night I reset my ends on flexi rods using a little TMC 24K Twisting Gel. I didn't like the dull cast I was left with from the Entwine on wash day.

Tonight I massaged my scalp with onion skin tonic, before adding water to my hairline. Added SSI Apricot & Illipe Softening Milk and some diluted KCCC.


----------



## colorful_coils (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm trying to learn how to get more lasting definition with my curls, so I've been doing my hair with different combos every other day this week. My optimal style for my length seems to be a wash-n-go that I immediately turn into a twist-out, which I tried yesterday. I used: 


The Mane Choice Silk Amino Acid and Keratin Reconstructor Treatment (my hair needed a little protein after all the abuse this week)
Camille Rose Coconut Water Leave-in
Shescentit Barbary Fig and Honey Dream Cream
Miche Beauty Sculpt Curl Defining Gel


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Jan 21, 2021)

Spritzed and rebraided my hair with Camille Rose Mint Braid and Scalp Spray.
Oiled my scalp with Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2021)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 26, 2021)

I’m still in the midst of putting these faux locs in so I just used APB Honey it’s a 3 in 1 and Blue Magic Argan Oil leave in conditioner. My hair is so slippery I have to add rubber bands to the ends of my hair lol.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Jan 29, 2021)

Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Oil (scalp)
Camille Rose Mint Braid and Scalp Spray
Camille Rose Coconut Water Leave-in


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 29, 2021)

Prepoo, Negesbanda Ayurvedic oil
Cleanse , Keracare Curlessence Shampoo
Deep conditioned, Product Junkie Naturals Honey & Hibiscus deep conditioner. 
Leave In, Keracare Curlessence Leave in
Styler, Keracare Curlessence Curling cream and Jelly

braided.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Feb 5, 2021)

No wash day for me this weekend so I just refreshed my twists a bit.

Camille Rose Mint Braid and Scalp Spray
Camille Rose Coconut Water Leave-In
Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 9, 2021)

last night spritzed with Hairgarten Carrot Crush refresher, then used Hairgarten Moisturizing Cream, sealed it in with their Carrot Crush moisture lock oil and braided with their Hairgarten Carrot Crush Hair butter.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 10, 2021)

Im being super lazy and not washing my hair.

Last night used Nasara organics Moisturizer and sealed with SSI Moroccan Gold split end serum on the length/ends, twisted front. Tucked ponytail in the back.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Feb 10, 2021)

Took down my twists earlier in the week and put them in a puff today after remoisturizing my hair and loosening up the twist out for wash day.

Camille Rose Mint Braid and Scalp Spray
Camille Rose Coconut Water Leave-In
Melanin Haircare Style Cream
Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Oi


----------



## NatalieMochaccino (Feb 10, 2021)

Right now I am using the Creme of Nature Argon collection. It smells great and my hair loves it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2021)

CD's Marguerite's Magic and Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2021)

Miss Jessie's Super Sweet Back Treatment w/She Scent It's Juicy Moisture Shot on Top (Under Steamer)

Yadain's Omega 9 and Yadain's Hair Tonic #5


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 16, 2021)

pre poo with Negesbanda Tea Moist Rescue Therapy Multi purpose Hair Milk
shampoo with Negesbanda Hydration Shampoo
Deep condition  with Negesbanda Supercharged Hydration Deep conditioner
Leave in with Negesbanda Tea Moist Rescue Therapy Multi purpose Hair Milk on one side with a little Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion on the other  ( had to shampoo the right side with some of Bekura cleansing froth to get ecoslay jelloshot out)
Braided later with PJN Bougie Curls and Honey FSG Buttercream for braidout.


----------



## Lita (Feb 16, 2021)

Hazels”hibiscus edge growth butter,applied on my edges”
Hazels”blackseed oil applied on the rest of my hair”

NC”Ayurvedic hair butter on my length

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 17, 2021)

Last night  Hairgarten Carrot Crush Refresher  followed  by Hairgarten Carrot Crush Hair Butter , sealed with the Hairgarten Carrot Crush Moisture lock oil.  Braided.

Sprayed Scalp with Oujoi Growth spritz and oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Last night  Hairgarten Carrot Crush Refresher  followed  by Hairgarten Carrot Crush Hair Butter , sealed with the Hairgarten Carrot Crush Moisture lock oil.  Braided.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
How are you liking this line?  I got a couple DC'ers from here.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 17, 2021)

I love them @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *I love them *


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Good to know. 

I "think" I got the RW DC'er and the Neem one.  Can't wait to try them.  Since you love them, now I wanna get the Carrot Cowash and Carrot Butter...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 17, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Good to know.
> 
> I "think" I got the RW DC'er and the Neem one.  Can't wait to try them.  Since you love them, now I wanna get the Carrot Cowash and Carrot Butter...


Im interested in the RW one @IDareT'sHair   I have the carrot cowash. Need to try it soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I*m interested in the RW one I have the carrot cowash. Need to try it soon.*


@Bette Davis Eyes
Their Sales are always decent, but other places always seem to win out _competing_ for the Coins. 

But now I will make it a point during their next Sale to get something.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Feb 17, 2021)

Remoisturized my mini braids today but my scalp is feeling verrry itchy. Might have to shampoo my scalp on the weekend if it gets worse.

Camille Rose Mint Braid and Scalp Spray
Camille Rose Coconut Water Leave-In
Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 18, 2021)

Spritz with Africas Miracle Knots be Gone, then Chebe Pudding and braided with Chebe Lemongrass pomade.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Feb 20, 2021)

Remoisturized my braids again today. Put braids in a low bun and put some mousse on to lay down the fly aways.

Camille Rose Mint Braid and Scalp Spray
Camille Rose Coconut Water Leave-In
Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Oil
Lottabody Mouse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Spritz with *Africas Miracle Knots be Gone*, then Chebe Pudding and braided with Chebe Lemongrass pomade.


@Bette Davis Eyes
Is there any ki'na code?  I wanted to try this but the shipping is $10 bucks.

Nah Son....

How is it?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 21, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bette Davis Eyes
> Is there any ki'na code?  I wanted to try this but the shipping is $10 bucks.
> 
> Nah Son....
> ...


Ive only used it with the other two products and its a great base to start off with. I didnt use it to detangle, just more to be the liquid in my LCO @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Feb 23, 2021)

didnt set my hair before bed last night.  woke up looking like who did it.


 sprayed Negesbanda Chebe/Castor oil tonic, sealed and twisted with Negesbanda Spice Root Ayurvedic oil. Twists in front, tucked ponytail in the back.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Feb 24, 2021)

Remoisturized my braids again. Might wait another week to take them out. Might not.

Camille Rose Mint Braid and Scalp Spray 
Camille Rose Coconut Water Leave-In
As I Am Double Butter Cream
Lottabody Mousse


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Mar 2, 2021)

Unraveled and retwisted each of my 12 twists to remoisturized them.

Camille Rose Mint Braid and Scalp Spray
As I Am Double Butter Cream
Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 4, 2021)

Used Africas Miracle Hair Milk and Negesbanda  Rosemary Castor Pomade, braided the front.



The back used Africas Miracle Hair milk and Chebe Pudding, sealed with Negesbanda Rosemary Castor Pomade, two tucked ponytails in the back. Sprayed scalp parts with Oujoi Mango/honey Scalp spray.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Mar 10, 2021)

Remoisturized my lil ponytail/puff. Introducing some new new!

Camille Rose Mint Braid and Scalp Spray
Mielle Pomegranate Honey Twisting Souffle (that thing is thick!)
Kreyol Essence HBCO Rosemary Mint
Wetline Gel


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 11, 2021)

Remoisturized my twists.

*• Brina Organics Fenugreek & Chebe Spray (liquid): sprayed scalp & length
• NJoy Essentials Growth Oil (oil): scalp oil
• Melanin Hair Care Leave In (moisturizer): squeeze and rubbed into the length
• HennaSooq Goddess Spray (oil): rubbed it in my hands and rubbed and squeezed into length*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 11, 2021)

Last night used  Twisted Aloe  Aloe seaside spritz and butter to refresh for the night.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 15, 2021)

Sprayed Hairgarten Carrot refresher, then used  some of Oujoi Mango & Honey spritz, followed by the Mango & Honey Leave in sealed with the Mango & Honey oil. Braided the front with a dap of the Oujoi Mango & Honey Curling cream for hold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2021)

Herbal Hair Oil and Alikay Naturals Botanicals Hair Grease


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 25, 2021)

Last night, spritzed with  Oujoi Mango & Honey Spray, then sealed it in with the Mango & Honey oil, braided front and two tucked ponytails in the back


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2021)

Alikay Detangle Me and Camille Rose Naturals Ajani Growth Balm


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Mar 31, 2021)

Remoisturized my puff tonight with:
Camille Rose Mint Condition Braid and Scalp Spray
As I Am Double Butter Cream
Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Serum


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 31, 2021)

Last night , used , Africas Miracle Detangle Spray, sealed it in with their Chebe Pudding and braided with Twisted Pride buttercream in the front. Tucked ponytail in the back.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Apr 1, 2021)

Remoisturized my puff again tonight with:
Camille Rose Mint Condition Braid and Scalp Spray
Mielle Pomegranate Honey Leave-In
As I Am Double Butter Cream


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 2, 2021)

Last night on the back of my hair  I sprayed Oujoi Mango & Honey spray, then added the leave in conditioner and sealed with the oil from the line..  on the front I just lightly sprayed and put in some big twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2021)

Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balance Leave-In
A couple drops of Emu Oil
A couple swipes of Camille Rose Ajani Growth Balm


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Apr 8, 2021)

Moisturized my twists with Camille Rose Mint Braid and Scalp Spray, Mielle Pomegranate Honey Leave-In, and As I Am Double Butter Cream. I then stretched the twists with my satin scrunchies.


----------



## Lita (Apr 8, 2021)

Spritz my hair with SSI okra,on my roots & length applied Neges thickness growth oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2021)

CRN Ajani Growth Balm and Herbal Blends Growth Oil


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Apr 13, 2021)

Remoistured my twists with Camille Rose Mint Braid and Scalp Spray, Mielle Pomegranate Honey Leave-In, As I Am Double Buttercream, Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Serum. Also put the Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Serum in the corners of my edges and then put hair back up in a bun with some twists left out in the front.

Really been loving my mini twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2021)

Today:
EBCO and Mega-Tek (Original)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2021)

Mega Tek & Yadain's Carrot & Vitamin E Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2021)

A few swipes of Mega-Tek and Yadain's Cultural Solutions Carrot Oil & Vitamin E


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2021)

QB's AOHC & Mega-Tek


----------



## coolsista-paris (Apr 23, 2021)

Today LCO:
I spritz my hair in 8 braids with diy spray (glycerin, jojoba, argan water) + garnier argan leave in + diy shea/mango whip.
My braids feel moisturized.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Apr 24, 2021)

Remoisturized my twist out with the Camille Rose Mint Condition Braid and Scalp Spray, Mielle Pomegranate Honey Leave-In, As I Am Double Butter Cream, and Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Serum. Then I used the Wetline Extreme Gel to put my hair up in a puff.

I must say moisture levels are really up because I did not need to remoisturize my hair all week. Love that for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2021)

HTN Protein Moisture Balance Lotion & Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 29, 2021)

Cowashed with Hairgarten Carrot crush cowash

Conditioned with PJN Shea Mint Conditoner

Styled with Cocoblack Naturals gel and UFD Curly Magic as a topper for a washngo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2021)

Hydratherma Protein Balance Leave-In & Pure Emu Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2021)

Mega-Tek and Naturelle Grow's Emu & Argan.  A few swipes of each


----------



## kupenda (May 6, 2021)

Just got out of a two month protective style and I want to get my hair and scalp super clean 

Detangle with safflower or sunflower oil
Washed with Terressentials clay
KCKT as my leave in
Air dried overnight in chunky flat twists
Massaged my scalp with Camille Rose Afro Grease
Threw some hideous twists in for the day after refreshing with water
I smell like sulfur today. Barf


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2021)

kupenda said:


> *I smell like sulfur today. Barf*


@kupenda 
 ...


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (May 7, 2021)

Gotta stay moisturizing my hair while in this protective style so I sprayed my twists with the Camille Rose Mint Braid and Scalp Spray and then laid the flyaways with my Lottabody Mousse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2021)

Today:
MJ's Cleansing Conditioner and Hairveda's Creamy Cleansing Conditioner

Yadain Cultural Solutions *miscellaneous for LOC*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 10, 2021)

Last night , I spritz'd Hairgarten Carrot Refresher spray, then sealed it in with Nurcreations Chebe lotion, on the right side I twisted with SSI Tahiti Sorbet and the right side Yadain Gritz

 The side with the sorbert is more defined and the gritz is just fluffy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2021)

My DIY Growth Oil and a few swipes of SB


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (May 12, 2021)

Moisturized my twists again with the Camille Rose Mint Braid and Scalp Spray and then laid the flyaways with my Lottabody Mousse.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 12, 2021)

Last night sprayed warm water, then applied Crowned Hair Herbal hot oil mask as a prepoo.


----------



## kupenda (May 12, 2021)

It’s Wash Day!

Wash with Camille Rose Ginger Rinse
Deep condition with Shea Moisture Strengthening conditioner 
Moisturize with Wakati Refreshing Spray and KCKT
Twisted with shea butter


----------



## TamaraShaniece (May 12, 2021)

After washing out my incredible moisturizing hydrating deep conditioner

I applied my 

Leave In - Giovanni Direct
Styler - Influance Honey Almond Styling Foam
Seal - Influance S3 (shine spray)

I got a gorgeous, juicy, sheen, shiny, plump, smooth, soft 2 strand twist


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2021)

Moisturized with CON curl milk,applied hazels hibiscus growth oil & sealed with  Njoi herbal hair dress..Hair back in 4 large braids.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 14, 2021)

Massaged my scalp last night with Crown Hair oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Massaged my scalp last night with Crown Hair oils.*


@Bette Davis Eyes
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2021)

QB's AOHC & Sunny Isle's Rosemary Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 14, 2021)

Get some @IDareT'sHair  Im surely going to reup when these are almost 1/4 gone


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *Get some Im surely going to reup when these are almost 1/4 gone *


@Bette Davis Eyes 
I'm makin' my own.  

Shoot! Crown?  Imma call mine Tiara


----------



## GGsKin (May 14, 2021)

Lubricated my roots with the Nature's Little Secret Irish Moss Styling Cream, topped with sweet almond oil. Stretched roots with bantu knots.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (May 16, 2021)

Moisturized my twists with the Camille Rose Mint Condition Braid and Scalp Spray, 1 pump per section with the Mielle Pomegranate Honey Leave-In and my Lottabody mousse before tying down twists with a scarf.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (May 19, 2021)

Oiled and massaged my entire scalp with the Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Serum. Then I sprayed my braids lightly with the Camille Rose Mint Condition Braid and Scalp Spray and put some of the oil on my braids where my natural hair is.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 20, 2021)

Spritzed hair with  Hairlemonaid  Pink Hair Lemon aid spray, then Oujoi spray.

Massaged scalp with CrownHair oil combo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2021)

DIY Herbal Hair Oil
Yadain's Professional 5
Yadain's Professional 6


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 20, 2021)

APB Organic Infused Oil, TGIN Green Tea leave in, and Shea Nilotica. For some reason this combo has been working lately.


----------



## Rastafarai (May 20, 2021)

Retwisted 7-day old twists with:

Yaya Chebe Cream
Yaya Chebe Butter
Natty Naturals Hair and Scalp Treatment

Spritzed hair with Pattern Mist Bottle (the BEST!) which included diluted Curls & Potions Thirsty Hair Revitalizing Tea.


----------



## Rastafarai (May 20, 2021)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> APB Organic Infused Oil, TGIN Green Tea leave in, and Shea Nilotica. For some reason this combo has been working lately.



I miss APB. I used to swear by her products. Glad you found a combo that's working.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 21, 2021)

Rastafarai said:


> I miss APB. I used to swear by her products. Glad you found a combo that's working.


Thanks, she does have good stuff. She’s actually discontinuing the oil I listed above. This is why I can’t stay loyal to one brand  I found this combo on accident, because I was doing my micro braids with my real hair, and it was starting to revert from me straightening. I needed my hair moisturized, but I didn’t want it to revert completely. I’m gonna try again with some store bought stuff to see if I get the same results.


----------



## Rastafarai (May 21, 2021)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Thanks, she does have good stuff. *She’s actually discontinuing the oil I listed above.* This is why I can’t stay loyal to one brand  I found this combo on accident, because I was doing my micro braids with my real hair, and it was starting to revert from me straightening. I needed my hair moisturized, but I didn’t want it to revert completely. I’m gonna try again with some store bought stuff to see if I get the same results.



The bolded is why I had to cut back on smaller vendors. I come across something, love it, and then the formula changes, the product is discontinued or the business closes. My hair can't deal with that type of heartache.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 22, 2021)

sprayed hair with Oujoi spray last night and massaged in Nurcreations Haitian castor oil.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (May 22, 2021)

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Moisturized my twists with the Camille Rose Mint Condition Braid and Scalp Spray, 1 pump per section with the Mielle Pomegranate Honey Leave-In and my Lottabody mousse before tying down twists with a scarf.


This last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2021)

A few swipes of Mega-Tek and a few swipes of QB's AOHC


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 27, 2021)

Yesterday  I prepoo'd with  Sarenzo Beauty Fenugreek & Rice Water Pre poo,  Clay Washed with Sarenzo Beauty Fenugreek & Rice Water Clay Wash,  conditioned with  Lemonaid Deep Conditioner 


at this point some of the  previous product was still on my strands. I poured some of Mane Krush Restore through my hair, squeezed it throughly and then put Kennessentials Conditioning Cowash in, rinsed.

Styled with  Gelatina and UFD Curly Magic for a washngo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2021)

Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balance L-I
Mega-Tek
NurCreations Ginger & Mint Hair Balm


----------



## Lita (May 27, 2021)

Spritz with SSI”Okra spray”
Hazels”Hibiscus oil on my scalp”
Yadin”JBCO butter” on my length 

*Hair is back in protective style & in a bun

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (May 27, 2021)

Prepooed with the TGIN Green Tea Leave-In and it actually made a great detangler! I'm just using it up but I was impressed.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 28, 2021)

HealthyHair2020 said:


> Prepooed with the TGIN Green Tea Leave-In and it actually made a great detangler! I'm just using it up but I was impressed.


That stuff is MAGIC. I love it lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2021)

Today:
Used Curl Junkie 
Banana & Hibiscus (had to finish it up with MJ's Super Sweetback

Yadain Cultural Solutions:
JBCO Anti Frizz Bio Keratin Alternative
JBCO Omega 9+ Scalp Reform


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2021)

Hydratherma Natural Protein Balance L-I and DIY Herbal Blends


----------



## Lita (May 31, 2021)

Used-
SSI”Passionfruit Flaxseed” on my length
HappyBeingNappy”Fenugreek/Curry oil on scalp
Honeys Handmade”Oil to seal”
TL”Slippery Elm Salve” on my edges
Njoi”Herbal Hair dress” extra care

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2021)

DIY Herbal Hair Oil and some Qhemet Biologics Amla Olive & Heavy Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2021)

Yadain's Butter and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Jun 5, 2021)

Camille Rose Mint Condition Braid and Scalp Spray
Mielle Pomegranate Honey Leave-In
Melanin Haircare Cream (ends)
Kreyole Essence HBCO


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 6, 2021)

Just the TGIN Green Tea and Shea Nilotica to do the twists.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 7, 2021)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Just the TGIN Green Tea and Shea Nilotica to do the twists.


I forgot to mention that I used this throwback gel (Clear Ice)everybody used to use back in the day. I added a little of this to my ends to remotely tuck my ends in. It’s actually kinda nice lol feels really smooth on the ends and dried without flaking. I was heavy handed with all of the above products. There’s a picture of my hair in the protective styles thread.


----------



## Lita (Jun 7, 2021)

Spritz my hair/scalp with fenugreek tea,used SSI”Juicy curls”milkshake to moisturize,on my scalp used CHC”herbal hair oil,Yadin”JBCO butter” on the length & to seal Honeys handmade”restore”

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2021)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and Yadain's Ultra Professional 5 Hair & Scalp Tonic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2021)

A few swipes of Original Mega-Tek and a couple drops of ED JBCO


----------



## Lita (Jun 9, 2021)

Re-moisturized my hair with “Brina Organics”Black seed/marshmallow root hair cream & used “CHC”herbal hair oil..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2021)

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion 
Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea 
A little drop of ED JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2021)

DIY Herbal Hair Oil and Yadain's Argan Hair Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2021)

1-2 Swipes of original Mega-Tek and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## Lita (Jun 22, 2021)

I spritz my hair with Neges”Hydratem Hair Tea” moisturized with Neges”Cottony Butter Cream” used Brina “Sea Moss/Rosemary Hair growth butter on my scalp” to seal used HairGarten”Moistute lock oil”

***** My hair is overwhelmingly soft & moisturized.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2021)

Yadain & Mega-Tek


----------



## kupenda (Jun 24, 2021)

Kinky Curly Knot Today and soft shea butter from 3CayG. Time to reorder actuall


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 24, 2021)

R


IDareT'sHair said:


> Today I used: Soultanicals Fluffalicious & ST'icals Baked Berry Knot Fairy


I use this line and I’ve never seen these products before. I love them. Are you still using their line?


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 24, 2021)

Following


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2021)

@KenyafromCT 
Yes I still use products from ST'icals.  

She will often do "Seasonal" Items and Items that appear infrequently (like the Knot Berry Fairy).  I think the "Flufflicious" Curl Nutritious is part of her regular line-up.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 25, 2021)

Ahhh. I understand. Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2021)

A Combo of:
Curl Dynasty's Overnight Mask & APB's Coco Pre-Poo Treatment*

I really don't care APB's CoCo Pre-Poo Treatment, at all.  I'm trying really hard to get through it and use it up  It's just souped up Coconut Oil.

I prefer a more"creamy" like Pre-Poo, unless I'm doing a HOT or something.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 20, 2021)

Massaged Black seed oil on my scalp last night.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jul 20, 2021)

I oiled my hair today for the first time. Really concentrated on my ends. Baggy’d and my hair  feeling nice. I think I may do this every few weeks.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 21, 2021)

Sprayed hair with Shescentit Tahiti Cocktail Iced Tea,  then used Curl Origin Whipped cream leave in, sealed and braided up hair with Shescentit Tahiti Cocktail Buttery sorbet.


Later on before bed, massaged scalp with black seed oil.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 7, 2021)

Massaged black seed oil last night and tonight.  

this morning , Crowned Hair oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2021)

Neges Banda Ayurvedic Pre-Poo w/Saran Wrap & Plastic Cap (Overnight)


----------



## KenyafromCT (Aug 14, 2021)

Sprayed hair with a corner of Soultanicals knot sauce. I added water. Giovanni(purple bottle), 2 pantothenic acid caps. A smidge of DIY oil with tons of herbs..: carrier oils and EOs. Applied to hair. Worked in roots. Used my fingers to detangle/then used my wood comb to distribute product. Sealed wit an oils that I bought from a small business in one of my FB 4C hair. groups. Did 2 twists going back.

I also used my DIY growth elixir for my 2 weird spots in my edges that are thinning. I have my father’s hairline and it’s gotten bigger on both sides. Been using it for 3 weeks. I’ve noticed a change. I applied with a dropper. Tried today. Massaged areas. Allowed to dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2021)

A little Curls & Potions Chebe Cleansing Conditioner and Camille Rose Naturals Cleansing Milk
A corner of APB UCS and MHC "Olive You"


----------



## KenyafromCT (Aug 15, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> A little Curls & Potions Chebe Cleansing Conditioner and Camille Rose Naturals Cleansing Milk
> A corner of APB UCS and MHC "Olive You"


What’s the MHC? What’s APB? Never heard of either!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> *What’s the MHC? What’s APB? Never heard of either!!*


@KenyafromCT 
*MHC*= MyHoneyChild  *APB* = Annabelle's Perfect Blends *UCS* = Ultra Conditioning Souffle


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 16, 2021)

I guess I better start using up my , Myhoneychild.  I’m still salty @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2021)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> I guess I better start using up my , Myhoneychild. * I’m still salty*


@Bette Davis Eyes
Me too Gurl!  

I have a couple more DC'ers left (the Honey one) and maybe some R/O's and/or Spritz and/or Oil.

No more Butters or Creams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2021)

Claudie's Hair Frappe and Mega-Tek


----------



## KenyafromCT (Aug 18, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Claudie's Hair Frappe and Mega-Tek


I’m not sure if I’ve asked this. How has mega tek helped with you retaining length. Should I ditch my other products and buy a bottle? Has anyone here ever had issues with it being too drying in anyway? Or is it awesome for all that use it? I’ve only seen it mentioned here and so it must be awesome.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2021)

@KenyafromCT
It is a very strong protein.  Well, the original formula was.    It has been reformulated. 

However, I do like to use it from time to time as a Growth Aide.  It can be drying, but I always use it with something else.


If you get it, I wouldn't ditch my other products, I would mix the MT with it.

Over the years, there have been many, many threads on Mega-Tek


KenyafromCT said:


> *Should I ditch my other products and buy a bottle? Has anyone here ever had issues with it being too drying in anyway?*


----------



## KenyafromCT (Aug 19, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @KenyafromCT
> It is a very strong protein.  Well, the original formula was.    It has been reformulated.
> 
> However, I do like to use it from time to time as a Growth Aide.  It can be drying, but I always use it with something else.
> ...


Ahhhh ok. I understand! I’m so glad that I asked before ordering. Protein and my hair aren’t the best of friends. My last Aphogee was a disaster. I think not detangling it prior to application created a mess and I had to cut so much off. The most protein my hair can take is fenugreek seeds water that I make.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 19, 2021)

Last night spritzed with  SSI Botanical spray and then moisturized with  SSI Cranberry cocktail.

Oiled scalp a little with black seed oil.


----------



## Rastafarai (Aug 19, 2021)

WNG:

Pattern Leave In/Baobab Oil
Pattern Style Cream
MNT Bold Buttery Gel
Eco Style Black Castor & Flaxseed Gel


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Aug 19, 2021)

Today's combo for a WNG:

Matrix Mega Sleek shampoo & conditioner
Uncle Funky Daughter's Curly Magic
Innersense I Create Hold

Currently sitting underneath the dryer


----------



## pear (Aug 19, 2021)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Today's combo for a WNG:
> 
> Matrix Mega Sleek shampoo & conditioner
> Uncle Funky Daughter's Curly Magic
> ...


I just tried Mega Sleek for the first time yesterday and was shocked at how well the shampoo did on my dry 4c hair!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2021)

Used a Tri-fecta:
Herbal Growth Herb Oil
Mega-Tek
Claudie's Hair Frappe


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 23, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Ahhhh ok. I understand! I’m so glad that I asked before ordering. Protein and my hair aren’t the best of friends. My last Aphogee was a disaster. I think not detangling it prior to application created a mess and I had to cut so much off. The most protein my hair can take is fenugreek seeds water that I make.


If you ever try Aphogee again, mix it in a deep conditioner and try it that way. I do mine heavy on the Aphogee because I’m still transitioning but you can go lighter and it doesn’t get as crunchy.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 23, 2021)

I just used 3 things this time. Spring water, APB Murumuru Honey cream, and some blue Magic lol. I used a different “flavor” then blue or green.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 23, 2021)

Negesbanda Tea Moist Rescue Therapy Hair Milk and Twisting aid.


----------



## january noir (Aug 24, 2021)

Pattern Hydrating Mist
Pattern Curl Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2021)

SSI Juicy Curls & SSI Juicy Shot


----------



## naturalyogini (Aug 31, 2021)

Jlexillc Silica leave in on soaking wet clean  hair.  Saffiyahbotanicals Shea leave in and Especiallyhair Moisture Foundation. Jlexillc Karkar oil to seal. Hair is super soft with fat twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2021)

NurCreations Ginger & Mint Pomade and Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 12, 2021)

This morning Oujoi Mango & Honey Scalp Tonic


----------



## Napp (Sep 12, 2021)

Camille Rose cocoa nibs growth serum and OKAY black castor oil focusing on the edges


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2021)

Herbal Hair Oil
Sulfur 8


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 16, 2021)

This morning Oujoi Mango & Honey Scalp Tonic


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 17, 2021)

This morning UH Spray ( cant remember the name)


----------



## DVAntDany (Sep 17, 2021)

WNG
base gel: Innersense I Create Hold
topper: Trepadora Papaya Slip


----------



## Napp (Sep 17, 2021)

DVAntDany said:


> WNG
> base gel: Innersense I Create Hold
> topper: Trepadora Papaya Slip


Do you have any pics? I'm curious about this combo


----------



## DVAntDany (Sep 17, 2021)

Napp said:


> Do you have any pics? I'm curious about this combo


Its not the best because I didn't have time to fully dry this morning before heading out into the rain. I'd rather have some frizz than a hard helmet. It dried way better than when I include UFD. UFD has been leaving me wet and gummy all day in this weather lately. I have my appointment tomorrow with the hairstylist. So I'm just using the recommended products. I'll post pictures when I do a good application and drying.


----------



## DVAntDany (Sep 17, 2021)

@Napp Im back to the deep side part. Lol


I went through misty air with damp hair.


----------



## Napp (Sep 17, 2021)

DVAntDany said:


> @Napp Im back to the deep side part. Lol
> View attachment 475825
> View attachment 475827
> I went through misty air with damp hair.


It looks good! We have similar curl patterns too but your hair is much thicker!


----------



## DVAntDany (Sep 17, 2021)

Napp said:


> It looks good! We have similar curl patterns too but your hair is much thicker!


Thanks. I will say that removing the UFD made my hair feel a lot lighter. This combo doesn’t re-activate in all of this moisture.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Sep 19, 2021)

I used Mielle Curl Foam Mousse & Eco Styler Gel.

Combo is still in question. I may prefer a creamier mousse vs the traditional foam mousse. 

I’ll try the mousse again w/ Camille Rose Curl Maker. The gel dried out the frothy foam in my hair. I was able to rake my hair so easily with my leave in and foam but when I added on a little gel, that slip wasn’t there.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 19, 2021)

ACV spritz and Oujoi Mango & Honey spritz with the oil for a scalp massage


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2021)

NurCreations Ginger & Mint and Herbal Hair Oil


----------



## Napp (Sep 20, 2021)

Camille rose almond jai +  ORS max moisture leave in + Ecostyler black castor and avocado oil gel for a slick back


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 27, 2021)

This morning Oujoi Mango & Honey Scalp Tonic  and oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2021)

This Morning:
Hairgarten Hair Butter & Mega-Tek (Original)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 28, 2021)

Last night, Crown Hair growth Vitamin Scalp serum and Gold Standard oil  on my scalp.

This morning,  Oujoi Mango & Honey Vitamin Hair & Scalp Tonic, Black Castor oil drops


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 30, 2021)

This morning on repeat.  Oujoi Mango & Honey Scalp Tonic and oil.


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Oct 3, 2021)

Remoisturized my twists with the entire Adwoa Baomint line.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 3, 2021)

Last night Oujoi Mango & Honey Scalp Tonic and oil


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 5, 2021)

Squeezed some Olaplex no.6 into my canerows and massaged some onion skin tonic onto my scalp.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Oct 5, 2021)

Does this count? I have a melted Shea butter, hemp seed and JBCO which I massaged my scalp with. Applied to my edges and my ends. I only have two. I have 2 twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2021)

Cleansed:
APB's Ayurvedic
Alikay Naturals Cleansing Cowash

*LOC = Misc (Liquid, Oil, Cream or Butter)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2021)

XCel21 and Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Oil


----------



## naturalyogini (Nov 18, 2021)

Clarified with As I am shampoo. I had to wash out Lush Curl Cream and Silk Milk. Horrible products with a loud scent. 
Dc'ed with old standby MJ RR. Hair feels wonderful.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Nov 19, 2021)

naturalyogini said:


> Clarified with As I am shampoo. I had to wash out Lush Curl Cream and Silk Milk. Horrible products with a loud scent.
> Dc'ed with old standby MJ RR. Hair feels wonderful.


Yikes. So glad it turned out well for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2021)

SSI's Tropical Coconut & Rice Milk with SSI's Juicy Moisture Shot on Top


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2021)

Inspired Naturals Peppermint Pomade
XCel21 Spritz


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2021)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Inspired Naturals Peppermint Pomade
> XCel21 Spritz*


REPEAT!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2021)

Strong Roots Pimento Hair Oil and XCel21 Spritz


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Nov 28, 2021)

sprayed some acv spritz with peppermint oil on my scalp last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2021)

Put EVOO on top of SSI Tropical Coconut & Rice Milk and popped on the Heating Cap for 30 minutes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2021)

Nature's Blessings and a Spritz of XCel21


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2021)

XCel21
DIY Herbal Growth Oil
Sulfur 8


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 21, 2021)

Last Few days, only Negesbanda Ayurvedic Infusion Leave in Mist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2021)

XCel21 Spritz and NurCreations Haitian & Sage Hair Balm


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 28, 2021)

Negesbanda Ayurvedic Infusion mist.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 29, 2021)

Last of the Peppermint ACV spritz this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2022)

XCel21 Spritz and Curls Blueberry Bliss Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2022)

Sarenzo's Ayurvedic Glaze and Koils By Nature's Sage & Lemongrass Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2022)

XCel21 and Koils By Nature's Sage & Lemongrass Growth Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2022)

MHC "Olive You" and SSI Juicy Curls


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 9, 2022)

Used Negesbanda Scalp and edge treatment on my scalp/edges then braided with the rosemary castor pomade into two cornrows.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2022)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and XCel 21 Spritz


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Apr 10, 2022)

Did some light remoisturizing with my mini twists. 
As I Am JBCO Water
Adwoa Beauty Baomint Leave-In
Adwoa Beauty Baomint Oil

Also put some Kreyole Essence HBCO on my edges and nape.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2022)

+Moisturized with Care Free Curl Gold and SSI Baobab Curl Enhancer Shake this afternoon. Hair feels so good right now. I won't be doing anything else to it until maybe Friday after church.


----------



## Napp (Apr 10, 2022)

I washed my hair 3 times one one day. 

First combo was Joico KPAK Liquid Reconstructor + Image Intrakera Leave in +Jenoris Hair Sculpting Glaze.
Left me with beautiful curls but lots of flakes

Second Combo was Jenoris Hair Sculpting Glaze + Salon Line Babosa Gel
Left me a gooey sticky mess

Third Combo was It's a 10 Plus Keratin Leave in +  It's a 10 Coily Gelled Oil
This last one may be a winner Currently under the dryer. I'm wash and go-ed out


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Apr 11, 2022)

Napp said:


> I washed my hair 3 times one one day.
> 
> First combo was Joico KPAK Liquid Reconstructor + Image Intrakera Leave in +Jenoris Hair Sculpting Glaze.
> Left me with beautiful curls but lots of flakes
> ...


How you have the energy for all of this IDK.


----------



## Napp (Apr 11, 2022)

HealthyHair2020 said:


> How you have the energy for all of this IDK.


I was determined not to go to bed without my hair acting right lol  I also had alot of free time


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 11, 2022)

QB AOHC , a spritz of SSI spray and a dab of QB Castor and Amla pomade.  Braided up.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Apr 13, 2022)

Last night, Used Negesbanda Scalp and edge treatment on my scalp/edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2022)

@Aggie
You make me wanna pull out my CFG!

Okay, so I'll use
XCel21 (Spritz)
CFG
Curls Blueberry & Mint


----------



## naturalyogini (Apr 15, 2022)

Shampooed withC&P Ayurvedic shampoo
Conditioned with Jlexillc DE dc
Jlexillc Silica leave-in
Twisted with Bask & Bloom Moisture cream
Sealed with Jlexillc Kartar oil


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> You make me wanna pull out my CFG!
> 
> Okay, so I'll use
> ...


@IDareT'sHair 

I have one bottle that I will finish off before moving on to my Curl Max. I have a few bottles of the Curl Max that I will use with my SSI leave-ins in a combination. These two together makes my hair feels so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2022)

@Aggie
I pulled it out and it is Curl Max and not CFG   It works the same (I guess).


----------



## Napp (Apr 19, 2022)

I mixed:
Alikay Naturals Dulce Hydrating Curl Lotion
Beyond the Zone Noodle Head Curl Cream
Beyond the Zone Noodle Head Curl Mousse
Salon Line Ativador De Cachos Arginina E Colageno

This was a bad Idea. it took forever to dry at the roots and it flaked something serious. Will not be layering that much product again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2022)

XCel 21 Spritz and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Apr 21, 2022)

Put some Adwoa Beauty Baomint Oil on my ends and Kreyol Essence HBCO Rosemary Mint around all of my edges.

Need to use up the rest of the HBCO so I think I'll do this once a week. I do really like both though.


----------



## Napp (Apr 21, 2022)

I used Joico KPAK liquid reconstructor and Curls butter gel. Mediocre results for a wash and go. Ended up putting my hair in a southern tease bun


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I pulled it out and it is Curl Max and not CFG   It works the same (I guess).


@IDareT'sHair 

That one is really good and I have a couple bottles of it which I will use when I run out of the CFCG .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2022)

@Aggie
I probably bought it because of something "YOU" said! 

I do have the other two.  Lusters "S" Curl and C.arefree Go.ld


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I probably bought it because of something "YOU" said!
> 
> I do have the other two.  Lusters "S" Curl and C.arefree Go.ld


@IDareT'sHair

I can't even deny this  . I do believe I did say something about Curl Max since I do like it better than CFCG. I am trying to use up the CFCG so I can go back to using my Curl Max..


----------



## Napp (Apr 29, 2022)

It’s a 10 plus keratin leave in + Alikay Naturals lemongrass gel + Matrix Vavoom Gel

ETA: my hair flaked horribly when dry. I had to re wash my hair and start over


----------



## Napp (Apr 29, 2022)

The Doux Supersonic conditioner + crazysexycurl mousse + Earth supplied kiwi melon curl cream

I had a great wash and go with this combo


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 3, 2022)

Last night, SB rice water leave in on scalp.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 5, 2022)

Last night, someones growth oil and SB rice water leave in on scalp.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (May 6, 2022)

repeat,someones growth oil and SB rice water leave in on scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2022)

Been Using:
DIY Clove Spritz
KBN Sage & Lemongrass Scalp Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2022)

TMC Heavenly Halo Pre-Poo (to finish up) AND.....Sarenzo's Amla & Brahmi Pre-Poo Treatment


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 19, 2022)

Olaplex 0 and 3. Rinsed then used PRG Exfoliating Shampoo and Thick Mint conditioner.  

rinsed then used revlon color conditioner. Didn’t leave it on long enough.

steamed AG Nourish Mask with Something Hydrating Jelly ( can’t remember the company )

styled ISOB ICH, ICV with Trepadora glaze for Wng


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2022)

Komaza Hair Care Protein Conditioner AND....Hydratherma Naturals Amino Protein Conditioner (Under Dryer)

@Bette Davis Eyes  I have a good reason for doing this...See....I only have 1 bottle of Komaza Protein (1st time buying and trying) and they are always closed or OOS - so I am trying to hold on to it.  It's too hard to get.


----------



## weavepat (Jun 29, 2022)

This is day 1 of a flat twistout with the Doux's Mousse Def underneath the Bee Girl custard. So far this combo isn't as crunchy as the custard on its own. Hopefully this lessens the crunch without sacrificing too much hold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2022)

Olaplex #0 and #3


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 30, 2022)

3 days ago.

prepoo with  PJN pumpkin and caramel ayurvedic prepoo

cleansed and conditioner with AG balance and boost with Olaplex 4n1 on top.

styled with The Doux Bee custard and CON Snot gel.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 31, 2022)

Today I used Olaplex #1, 2, 4, 5, the 4in 1 Moisture Treatment and #9. I also used SSI Coco Creme Leave-in.


----------



## Napp (Jul 31, 2022)

Redken Extreme Anti Snap Leave In
+
Redken Acidic Bonding Concentrate Leave in
+
Wet line gel (in the front)
+
Camille Rose Almond Jai Butter (on the ends only)
+
Afro Sheen Lush Fro Butter (on the ends only)

My hair looks and feels great! Currently wearing a bun.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 31, 2022)

Cowashed my hair with one of Hairgarten cowashes, then styled with The Doux Big Poppa and Bee girl curl Custard.

I sat under the dryer 40 minutes but it’s not really set and I sleep wild so I know in the AM imma
Look like who done it.

I’ll probably wash again in two days with the same combo because it’s fire together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2022)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *so I know in the AM imma Look like who done it.*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
STAPH IT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2022)

A dab of Alikay Naturals Avocado Creme DC and Hair Chemist Tea Tree Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2022)

A dollop of HTN Amino Protein Conditioner and NurCreations Ginger Mint


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 3, 2022)

Just some Olive and Aloe Anti Breakage Lotion from Africa's Best and APB Hair and Body oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2022)

NurCreations Moroccan Rhassoul Clay Wash and a bit of Camille Rose Cleansing Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2022)

Olaplex #0 & #3


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2022)

Couple swipes of:
HennaSooq's Cocoveda
NurCreations Ginger Mint Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2022)

Olaplex #0 + #3


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 20, 2022)

You was supposed to use Elizavecca woman @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2022)

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> *You was supposed to use Elizavecca woman*


@Bette Davis Eyes 
Next Week Sis


----------



## Napp (Aug 20, 2022)

CRN Almond Jai + Afro Sheen lush fro butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2022)

Olaplex 0 & 3
Curls & Potions Bamboo FRW Rinse and Claudie's Renew Protein DC'er
Olaplex *5 as a R/O and Olaplex 8 as a DC'er


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 26, 2022)

Last night

Shampoo'd with AG Balance, Conditioned with AG Boost, then added Elizavecca protein treatment. Rinsed and added UFD CM as a leave in, followed by Trepadora Papaya Slip potion, with Trepadora Bamboo Ginseng Glaze on top for a washngo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2022)

Today:
0 & 3 as a Pre-Poo
5 as a Rinse Out
8 as a Deep Conditioner
6 as a Leave in
7 as an Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Today:
> 0 & 3 as a Pre-Poo
> *5 as a Rinse Out*
> 8 as a Deep Conditioner
> ...


Forgot to use this


----------



## naturalyogini (Aug 28, 2022)

Amika damage repair shampoo and deep conditioner.
Amika Shine conditioner for 1 minute
Pattern leave in and Curl gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2022)

PALTAS BKC Hair Treatment with a dab of Hydratherma Natural's Amino Protein DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2022)

PALTAS BKC and a dab of Mielle Rosemary & Mint Protein DC'er


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 15, 2022)

Last night, The Doux Mousse Def on my two side braids, and Negesbanda hair growth oil on my open parts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2022)

Olaplex 0&3
Olaplex 6&7
LOC


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 20, 2022)

Last night sprayed homemade spritz then applied UN Kibbeh leave in and sealed with UN Kibbeh oil.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 20, 2022)

I should've washed my hair tonight. Instead, I smoothed some APB leave-in on my ends.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 21, 2022)

Last night sprayed UN kibbeh leave in followed by their Kibbeh butter and grease.  Braided up front.
Spritzed back and tucked ponytail.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 21, 2022)

Tonight ,  homemade spritz, UN Kibbeh butter and grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2022)

Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea and a dab of TMC Carrot & Green Tea Restructurizer


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 29, 2022)

Last night and this morning, UN Kibbeh spray


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2022)

Apoghee Green Tea Restructurizer and Curls Blueberry & Mint Scalp Tea


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2022)

Apoghee Green Tea Restructurizer Spritz & a Swipe of Mizani Intense Night Time Treatment


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 2, 2022)

SSI. Cranberry cocktail and UN Kibbeh Hair butter , grease and oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2022)

Mizani H20 Rose Moisturizing Cream and Mizani Scalp Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2022)

Today:
Olaplex 0 & 3
Komaza Hair Care and my last finger full of APB's Keratin Treatment It's on my BF list if the shipping isn't too high


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2022)

Olaplex 6 & 7


----------



## vevster (Oct 15, 2022)

I had a very nice co wash today

Briogeo co wash
Curlsmith double cream deep quencher conditioner the key to using this is adding a lot of water to activate it

for styling
obia’s spray leave in
camille rose curlaid moisture butter on ends
Camille Rose aloe whipped butter gel as styler

My hair dried quickly, and looked really nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2022)

Olaplex 0 & 3
Olaplex 6 & 7


----------



## vevster (Oct 23, 2022)

I used a refresher spray by Kreyol essence then moisturizes with shescent it fig hair balm.


----------



## Napp (Oct 23, 2022)

Taliah Waajid Refresh & So Clean Bamboo, Avocado & Peppermint Dry Gel Shampoo 
Taliah Waajid Protective Styles Restoring Serum
As I Am DoubleButter Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2022)

Mizani H20 Rose and a dab of Redken Acidic Bonding Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Mizani H20 Rose and a dab of Redken Acidic Bonding Leave-In*


This!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2022)

Today:
Olaplex 0 &3
Oliaplex 6 &7 & a dab of Redken Acidic Bonding Leave-In (3 way Combo)


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 30, 2022)

Innersense Beauty Hydrating Hairbath
Innersense Beauty Hydrating Conditioner
Shescentit Tropical Sangria 5 minute mask
UFD Curly Magic
Gummy Hair Gel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2022)

Mizani Fiberfyl Strengthening Creme and a dab of Redken Acidic Bonding Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Mizani Fiberfyl Strengthening Creme and a dab of Redken Acidic Bonding Leave-In*


This!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2022)

Olaplex 0 & 3
Olaplex 6 & 7 *the last tiny drop of #7 - still trying to figure out if this will be a repurchase?


----------



## Ayesha81 (Nov 4, 2022)

Creme of nature coconut milk shampoo, this is my #1  , makes hair very shiny and moisture

Design essentials rosemary and mint conditioner,  this is my first time using this it's not that moisturizing, my hair strands slipped out and the menthol in it gave me a headache. I will just stick to Design Essentials almond butter conditionermy hair loves it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2022)

Last Night:
Olaplex 0 & 3

This a.m.:
PJN Black Rice Scalp Defogger
DIY ACV Herbal Hair Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2022)

Today:
Redken Acidic Bonding Treatment & Creme of Nature's Acai & Honey Nourishing Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Today:*
> *Redken Acidic Bonding Treatment & Creme of Nature's Acai & Honey Nourishing Treatment*


This!


----------



## LushLox (Nov 9, 2022)

I used SachaJuan Overnight Repair treatment; it's not quite night time, but who cares lol. I added Keracare Curl Essence oil on my ends. Hair feels great.

Put my hair in a single plait, back in my silk cap and I won't touch my hair again until tomorrow when I will do another light M&S.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2022)

LushLox said:


> *I used SachaJuan Overnight Repair treatment; it's not quite night time, but who cares lol. I added Keracare Curl Essence oil on my ends. Hair feels great.
> 
> Put my hair in a single plait, back in my silk cap and I won't touch my hair again until tomorrow when I will do another light M&S.*


@LushLox


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2022)

Right Now:
Olaplex 0 & 3

I'm sure I'll be combo-ing more stuff today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2022)

A little Pumpkin Seed Oil and a dab of NurCreations Gnger Mint Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2022)

A dab of Redken Leave-In and a dab of NurCreations Ginger Mint Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2022)

Mizani Fiberfyl and a spritz of Mane & Tail


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2022)

Olaplex 0 & 3
Olaplex 6 and a little Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2022)

Keracare Overnight Treatment and a dab of Redken Leave-In


----------



## Napp (Nov 29, 2022)

Texture ID Curls Styling Custard + Texture ID Curls Smoothing Gel

Super hold that lasts all day long for slick backs. No flakes what so ever. I am impressed. I wonder how it would work for a wash and go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2022)

Curls Blueberry & Mint and a dab of Mizani Coconut Souffle


----------



## LushLox (Dec 1, 2022)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Keracare Overnight Treatment* and a dab of Redken Leave-In



This is a great treatment, have used it for years.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2022)

LushLox said:


> *This is a great treatment, have used it for years.*


@LushLox 
.....  Thank you for the endorsement!

So far, so good.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 4, 2022)

Spritz ends with a mix of water and Aussie moist conditioner. Sealed w Vaseline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2022)

Clove Spritz & Creme of Nature's Overnight Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2022)

Olaplex 0 and Redken Acidic Bonding Pre-Poo


----------



## HealthyHair2020 (Dec 10, 2022)

Nature's Little Secret Fenugreek Detangling Prepoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2022)

Curlsmith Salve and a little Mizani Nighttime Treatment


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 15, 2022)

Last night

UN Kibbeh Leave in,  Hair butter and grease.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2022)

Redken Acidic Bonding & a dab of Grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2022)

Indian Hemp Grease and a small dab of Komaza Protein DC'er


----------



## naturalyogini (Dec 27, 2022)

Had to wash my hair again with a clarifying shampoo. My hair doesn't like the Negesbanda tea Moist twisting butter .  Sitting now under heating cap with Aestelance Hair Repair Cream. Going to twist it with Inahsi curl cream and turban it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2023)

Curls Blueberry & Mint and a dab of Curlsmith Salve


----------

